# United Lowriders Association



## ULA

The month of September:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

i won't be able to go...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty




----------



## viejitos49

WHATS GOING ON GUYS, THIS IS ZEKE VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA CHAPTER. I WANTED TO INVITE ALL YOU GUYS TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL PIC-NIC. IT IS GOING TO BE OCTOBER 16, I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE HOPTOBER FEST THAT DATE. ARE ANY OF YOU GUYS INTERESTED IN COMING OUT? IF SO I CAN CHANGE THE DATE TO THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND OR THE 30TH. THE 30TH WOULD BE GREAT. IF NOTHING IS GOING ON IN YOUR AREA. THE 23RD IS OUR 20 YEAR ANNIV IN CALIFAS. HATE TO MISS IT. LETS SHOOT FOR THE 30TH OF OCTOBER, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN ARRANGE THE DATE, THANKS FOR YOUR TIME

ZEKE
VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA


----------



## Homie Styln

Zeke I think we would come out if you had it the following weekend.
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Sep 15 2005, 06:30 PM~3824374
> *WHATS GOING ON GUYS, THIS IS ZEKE VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA CHAPTER. I WANTED TO INVITE ALL YOU GUYS TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL PIC-NIC. IT IS GOING TO BE OCTOBER 16, I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE HOPTOBER FEST THAT DATE. ARE ANY OF YOU GUYS INTERESTED IN COMING OUT? IF SO I CAN CHANGE THE DATE TO THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND OR THE 30TH. THE 30TH WOULD BE GREAT. IF NOTHING IS GOING ON IN YOUR AREA. THE 23RD IS OUR 20 YEAR ANNIV IN CALIFAS. HATE TO MISS IT. LETS SHOOT FOR THE 30TH OF OCTOBER, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN ARRANGE THE DATE, THANKS FOR YOUR TIME
> 
> ZEKE
> VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
> *


I THINK THE 30TH SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey, sorry for a poor showing for this weekends car shows, we just had to much going on to make it out in full force to either of them. John Homie Styln 69 Impala / DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Sep 15 2005, 06:30 PM~3824374
> *WHATS GOING ON GUYS, THIS IS ZEKE VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA CHAPTER. I WANTED TO INVITE ALL YOU GUYS TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL PIC-NIC. IT IS GOING TO BE OCTOBER 16, I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE HOPTOBER FEST THAT DATE. ARE ANY OF YOU GUYS INTERESTED IN COMING OUT? IF SO I CAN CHANGE THE DATE TO THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND OR THE 30TH. THE 30TH WOULD BE GREAT. IF NOTHING IS GOING ON IN YOUR AREA. THE 23RD IS OUR 20 YEAR ANNIV IN CALIFAS. HATE TO MISS IT. LETS SHOOT FOR THE 30TH OF OCTOBER, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN ARRANGE THE DATE, THANKS FOR YOUR TIME
> 
> ZEKE
> VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
> *


----------



## ULA




----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 23 2005, 09:53 AM~3871545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 23 2005, 09:53 AM~3871545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZTEKA 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

getting closer!!!


----------



## ULA

Updated Flyer:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 11 2005, 09:18 AM~3980677
> *Updated Flyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skate board contest?????


----------



## Homie Styln

What ever floats your boat but let's keep the off road stuff off road and at home, we don't need no drama like last year... :uh: :biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## ULA

:ugh:


----------



## ULA

:ugh:


----------



## ULA

THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE ULA WILL BE SHOOTING MORE VIDEO TO ADD TO THE HOPTOBERFEST FOOTAGE.

PLACE: JOES BURGERS
WHEN: SATURDAY NOV. 5TH.
TIME: 10:00PM
STREET KING CONTEST: 11:00PM (ULA BELT IS UP FOR GRABS!)

TIME TO REPRESENT!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

ALREADY!!!!!!!!!Sup 'T' you going????


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Nov 4 2005, 01:49 PM~4137863
> *ALREADY!!!!!!!!!Sup 'T' you going????
> *


I THINK WE MIGHT ROLL OUT THERE TO CHECK IT OUT !


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 4 2005, 05:05 PM~4139504
> *I THINK WE MIGHT ROLL OUT THERE TO CHECK IT OUT !
> *


I'll proly take the caddy out there!!


----------



## ULA

ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
DATE: Sunday Dec 4th 
TIME: 11am-3pm
PLACE: Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill) 
TO BENEFIT: Santa Cops
COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine

Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
DALLAS, TEXAS


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

*2006 Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow & Concert

Coming to a city near you! *


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Nov 16 2005, 08:00 PM~4220629
> *2006 Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow & Concert
> 
> Coming to a city near you!
> *


more info.... :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey ULA, Leonard Pres from Techniques is here on leave from Iraq and is going back to Iraq next week. This is his last weekend until his tour ends sometime next year. 
They are giving Leonard a party in Arlington at Mahattens nite club (Starts 8/8:30 PM) right off the 360 fwy and Lamar in Arlington also close to Six Flag off the I-30. Let's show Leonard some love and give him a big send off.. Also pray he returns home to his family safe.. John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2005, 09:00 AM~4254611
> * Hey ULA, Leonard Pres from Techniques is here on leave from Iraq and is going back to Iraq next week. This is his last weekend until his tour ends sometime next year.
> They are giving Leonard a party in Arlington at Mahattens nite club (Starts 8/8:30 PM) right off the 360 fwy and Lamar in Arlington also close to Six Flag off the I-30. Let's show Leonard some love and give him a big send off.. Also pray he returns home to his family safe.. John Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2005, 09:58 AM~4254598
> *Hey ULA, Leonard Pres from Techniques is here on leave from Iraq and is going back to Iraq next week. This is his last weekend until his tour ends sometime next year.
> They are giving Leonard a party in Arlington this Friday(starts 8/8:30pm) at Mahattens nite club right off the 360 fwy and Lamar in Arlington also close to Six Flag off the I-30. Let's show Leonard some love and give him a big send off.. Also pray he returns home to his family safe.. John Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


www.manhattansarlington.com</a>


----------



## ULA




----------



## Homie Styln

Ok here's the scoop on the Christmas Dinner. It's a buffet so I guess it's all you can eat. Fajitas & encho's plus rice and beans, includes soft drink. There is a bar there. They have a dance floor and Sat is salsa night. You can pay at the door but I'd like to drop off as much up front money as possible. I'll give everyone who pays upfront a ticket.
What I do need is a good head count so please let me know if you are palnning on coming for sure. Since Greg at Frijolies gave us good deal on the price let's not leave him stranded by not showing up with as many as we say will be coming.
Price $11 per person Sat Dec 17th - Haven't set the time yet but I'm thinking after 7:30 pm.. give me some feed back on the time

John Homie Styln


----------



## Momo64

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChucDeVille

That time of year again![attachmentid=372876]


----------



## Homie Styln

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL ULA MEMBER. We did it big for our toy drive. We collected well over 700 toys if not more. I know Ricardo really wanted this to be a big turn out and I’m sure he will be proud.. The ULA owes Ricardo a big thx for all his work and effort that he put into this. 
Thanks to all those who came out. It was nice to see Blvd Aces out there with us. We need all clubs and solo riders to become involved with the ULA. I also want to thank Dave & Busters Mike Eller and all his staff for being such gracious hosts and providing first class facility to us. Thank you to all the staff from Save the Children. This year’s event really was one of the best with regards to location and facilities. We had a warm place to chill out at. I also want to thank the Dallas Santa Cops Officer Chuck Young, the Dallas Police Dept made a great gesture by having Assistant Chief Garcia along with Chief of Police Knunkle’s assistant Deborah Joseph in attendance for our toy drive. 
The ULA has worked hard to show that we want to be part of the greater community and be part of the solution to the challenges within our communities. All we want in return is respect and to be allowed to gather peacefully and have a good time for all.
I told Chief Garcia that the ULA is willing to provide support to community activities that he feels the ULA can add value to. With respect from both parties we can support each other in making are communities better places for all including lowriders and cruising. The ULA backs the blue…


----------



## Homie Styln

H-Town, hope to see you guys collect alot of toys. There's going to be a lot of people hurt'n this year. Especially down in your guys areas with the storms that happened.. Lowriders put'n a happy face on children during the Holiday season, now that has a now a nice sound to it.. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz

THIS SATURDAY 12/10/05 CARSHOW/CARHOP NO TROPHYS FOR CARSHOW NO FEE TO DISPLAY YOUR CAR/ CAR HOP SPONSERED BY B'S HYDRAULICS. DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED

ENTERY FEE FOR HOP WILL BE 15.00 EACH CAR ALL MONEY COLLECTED FOR HOP WILL GO TO PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL!!!

SINGLE PUMP 100.00 

DOUBLE PUMP 100.00

RADICAL/CAR DANCE 100.00

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO PLEASE SEND PM.


----------



## STATION X

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

:0


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA Memebers don't forget our Christmas dinner Dec 17th at Frijolies in Arlington, and you know how we do it!!!!!! BIG!!!!!!


----------



## MRACESWILD




----------



## snl47

The Buckner Children's Christmas Night Parade scheduled for tonight has been cancelled due to the weather. Thanks for everyone that was ready to head out there. 

Ricardo


----------



## Homie Styln

To all, Spokes and Juice has postponed the shoots this weekend and rescheduled for next week, which may workout better since it's the ULA Christmas party at Frijolies. so let's try and get as many cars to the Christmas party. Let's also see about having a little hopping action going on too...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

o.k everybody, I have a homie that works at Auto Zone, Robert who wants to throw a show for the Auto Zone off of Coit & Spring Valley in Dallas. The date is set for January 4th or 5th, their will be rewards for those who win and I'm talkin to some people about having a hoppin competion, which there will be a designated spot picked out for the hop. Flyer and more info coming soon. Robert will be at the next ULA meeting for info on show.

Grand Opening Car Show For Auto Zone

Here are some pix from another Grand Opening show a few years ago
http://www.majestix.cc/index11.htm


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

ok guys...here it is...it's back by popluar demand!!!


----------



## mrouija

It was nice to visit with ya'll again. Merry Christmas and see ya'll after the New Year.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 15 2005, 01:53 AM~4409483
> *It was nice to visit with ya'll again.  Merry Christmas and see ya'll after the New Year.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 15 2005, 01:53 AM~4409483
> *It was nice to visit with ya'll again.  Merry Christmas and see ya'll after the New Year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA Christmas dinner this Sat at Frijolies. you can pay at the door...


----------



## Homie Styln

From the ULA, Jon thanks for being accomadating and changing your show date. 
We appreciate you coming out showing the ULA some respect...
You showed the true spirit of Aztlan Lowriding - Brotherhood and Unity..
This is what the ULA is about, UNITED......
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala & Yes I am King of the Homies


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 15 2005, 01:53 AM~4409483
> *It was nice to visit with ya'll again.  Merry Christmas and see ya'll after the New Year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

We collectd over 300 toys and $161 to gove to the chruch.. Way to go ULA..  

[attachmentid=390509]

[attachmentid=390510]


----------



## ULA

January 8, 2006


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=391008]


----------



## viejitos49

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM VIEJITOS (OKLAHOMA) SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## viejitos49

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM VIEJITOS (OKLAHOMA) SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Homie Styln

Zeke, back at-ya Homie.. Have Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Hope to see you at the ULA Easter picnic next year. Hey keep an eye on my panel truck....
John - Homie Styln


----------



## J-KAT

[attachmentid=395110]


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope all is well with everyone, now that Christmas is ove let's get our party on for New Years and then head str8 into 2006... Have a safe and Happy New Year..  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Homie Styln

Check out Homie Styln scrp'n past Joe's Burger, thx for the vid VGP...  

http://www.vgpinc.com/videos/homiestylinhq/homiestylin.mpg


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$




----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=402515]


----------



## Synbad979

You didn't hear it from me......


DPD Warrant Round up
DPD is gonna hit a part of Dallas at 6:30am on Jan. 1st to round up people with warrants, I don't know which part of town but you can bet it will be an area that is filled with Latinos and Blacks......

So if you got traffic warrants try to take care of them today!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 29 2005, 02:54 PM~4507555
> *You didn't hear it from me......
> DPD Warrant Round up
> DPD is gonna hit a part of Dallas at 6:30am on Jan. 1st to round up people with warrants, I don't know which part of town but you can bet it will be an area that is filled with Latinos and Blacks......
> 
> So if you got traffic warrants try to take care of them today!!
> *


damn...thats fucked up!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=404659]


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope everyone had a Happy & Safe New Years. Don't forget there's the car show on the Jan 8th.. Our first ULA meeting is Jan 11th.. So let's try and have a good turn out. Hit me up if you need to ahve something discussed at this 1st meeting of the year.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2006, 07:31 PM~4529555
> *Hope everyone had a Happy & Safe New Years. Don't forget there's the car show on the Jan 8th.. Our first ULA meeting is Jan 11th.. So let's try and have a good turn out. Hit me up if you need to ahve something discussed at this 1st meeting of the year.
> *


If anyone has any questions about the show on Janurary 8th you can call Robert at 214-995-6067-- or pm me with your question, Thankx


----------



## Forgiven 63

The dance is comeing soon homeboy's

for Info or Dance ticket's or Beer~Rafle ticket's 
call: Jose @ 214 -356 -1633


----------



## ULA




----------



## Homie Styln

With the weather so nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is asking everyone out ot Kiest park in the OC this Sunday. So come'on out and let's do our first Chill'n Grill of the new year 2006, cause you know how we do it.. Forecast for this Sunday 72% over partly cloudy skies.. So come on our and represent and be ready to hop your shit!!!!  

Give me a roll call on who's going to show up..


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2006, 09:27 PM~4557887
> *With the weather so nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is asking everyone out ot Kiest park in the OC this Sunday. So come'on out and let's do our first Chill'n Grill of the new year 2006, cause you know how we do it.. Forecast for this Sunday 72% over partly cloudy skies.. So come on our and represent and be ready to hop your shit!!!!
> 
> Give me a roll call on who's going to show up..
> *


from the looks of John's other post he's changing the picnic date to be on Saturday instead of Sunday. Thankx John, hope to see you at the Auto Zone show. I will try to make the picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Let start posting up about 11 or 12 at the park.. Were going to bring one of our big grills so for those that don't want to bring a grill, just bring something and you can grill with us!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

WE GOT TICKET'S

JOSE 214 356 -1633 [email protected]
DAVID [email protected]


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=413839]


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out for the Auto Zone shine and show event. ULA was rep'd hard as usual.. I spoke with theAuto Zone Mngr and he was very thankful, he didn't expect as many cars and people. Well that's seems to be the case with everything we do, people underestimate the power of the ULA and it's members. Just give us notice in advance and we'll do it BIG...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA's 1st meeting for 2006 is this Wednesday, Jan. 11-----same place see everyone there


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

From: Qube[/b]


----------



## Synbad979

ULA Meeting tonight and I hear VENOM is gonna be buying everybody a bucket of your favorite Drink.......That's if you give him $20 for a table Dance.....You know back in High school he wanted to work for La Bares.......


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA Meeting tonight at the Hwy Cafe at 8:00--This is the first meeting for the year. See everyone there


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Let us know how the ULA meeting was and what all happened. :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Ok, Who what's Dance Ticket's or Beer Raffle Ticket's

Majestix, Smooth N Low, Infiniti 
Dallas Lowriders, Boulevard Aces 
Garland's Finest ,Estilo, Phaylanx
Rollerz Only , any ULA member's


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

any info on the ULA! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

I know I found out John had wire's a long to ago for 2 week's..........


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 12 2006, 10:36 AM~4601787
> *I know I found out John had wire's a long to ago for 2 week's..........
> *


Tru-Spokes - actually had them for about a month.. :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

He had to cover them with hub cap's so he wouldnt get jacked.........


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:57 AM~4610178
> *He had to cover them with hub cap's so he wouldnt get jacked.........
> *


Yea I had to take them off so I wouldn't have to shank some pinche chevalo in the throat, trying to jack my shit.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln

Manny from Dallas Lowriders is also going to bring out the single pump Regal.. 
Hit'n back bumper nasty and yes it's got a new clip and is painted all white now..  
We'll be at Las Lomas Sat nite so come out and chill and for those who dare come hop your shit... :0


----------



## ULA




----------



## Forgiven 63

Ok, I found this out last nite....

Reserved Tables for club's, Will be on a 
" First come-First Served" bases
Club must buy 10 Ticket's to Reserve a Table.


----------



## ULA

LAS LOMAS


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=431050]


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## tekbishop

When is the next ULA meeting??


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tekbishop_@Jan 25 2006, 11:48 AM~4702097
> *When is the next ULA meeting??
> *


Tonight @ Hwy Cafe @ 8:00


----------



## Homie Styln

To all my homies I've been down with the Flu since Sat day night. I won't be at the ULA meeting tonite, George is going to take the meeting for me. I'll return next meeting. 
As for any events going on this weekend unless it's nice (70%+) I'll be chill'n at home 
Majestic bring some flyers to the ULA meeting tonite..

If for some reason something comes up that George can't answer you can he can call me but this shouldn't happen, Joe will also be there..

The Las Lomas cruise spot fell apart, so it was good idea that Jesse brought up that we tell them we were roll'n out there and see what happens and I guess there weren't ready for us, they also were asking us about security so I'm not sure if we still want to pursue this. I did hear from Nacho that Joe's is going to do some expanding in the back area. 

TECHNIQUES Valentines Day Dance, let's all get on board and support this event.


----------



## Texas Massacre

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236164
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Homie Styln

I may not make it to the Ft worth picnic this Sun... I have pneumonia and a respiratory condition. May not be around for the next month or so.. George take the helm for a while.. If you have any questions PM me or call me..


----------



## Synbad979

Bringing the party to Oak Cliff.......


[attachmentid=441158]


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I got 50 yard line seats and ready for the day to come!....and by that I mean pulling the sofa right in front of the tv with the surround sound at full blast! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

:biggrin: 
sup homie


----------



## Homie Styln

How bout we put a big cruise together for this Sat... Everyone in the OC -Irving - GP-or coming from Ft Worth area down Hwy 30, post up at the Wal-Mart parking next to the gas station at about 8:30 /9pm. For those coming in from East Dallas - Plano - Garland/Mesq. See about posting up in one the parking lot's in the West end. West end people can wait until we arrive and then we take off about 10:30. We can cruise through Deep Ellum - West End over to Lower Greenville and back again.. That's my thought's on this. I don't think there will be much of an issue as long as we just cruise through these areas and don't stick around driving in circles. That's why we'll hit each of these areas and then we can make a return trip and we could end up back at the West end parking lot or move onto Joe's..

THIS JUST A SUGGESTION FOR A CRUISE DON'T READ ANYTHING ELSE INTO THIS!!!! 

If someone else has a better idea on this cruise and where to post up at. 
Post up here......

Ol'Man John & yes I'am King of the Homies


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jan 30 2006, 08:58 PM~4738338
> *:biggrin:
> sup homie
> *


Damn, that's a snow white couch your jumping on! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

10 Day's to the Dancae Homie's


----------



## Homie Styln

Ok David what's your ticket count now? :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:ugh: Ok, John Iam not going to beat you count, But Next year I will........

So, you feeling better ?


----------



## Homie Styln

Yea, I'm feeling a little better. I think you can beat the count, just remember Sell, Sell, Sell..


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

IM READY FOR THE CRUISE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 2 2006, 07:22 PM~4761405
> *IM READY FOR THE CRUISE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I am gona have to slap my rusty azz spokes on my ride for this one! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

i got 2 fill up my car is on empty :uh:


----------



## BIG TEX

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Alrighty, looks like interest is picking up.. Sat nite the cruise looks like it's on...


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 1 2006, 05:45 AM~4749580
> *10 Day's to the Dancae Homie's
> *



HOPE YOU GUY'S HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

is every 1 ready 4 the cruise 2 nite


----------



## Synbad979

So how's everybody doing.......
Just wondering???


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA Supported Event

[attachmentid=453732]


----------



## VENOM65

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE THERE


----------



## dannysnty

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

you w will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

already thats what i'm talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

[attachmentid=456923]

[attachmentid=456968]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Feb 10 2006, 10:15 PM~4823143
> *[attachmentid=456923]
> 
> [attachmentid=456968]
> 
> MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!
> *


----------



## mrouija

Here is the preliminary flyer...more details coming soon!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 12 2006, 11:38 PM~4837149
> *Here is the preliminary flyer...more details coming soon!
> *



DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE INTHE HOUSE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS in the house, you know we always show Techniques the love.. We support all active ULA members events, when we go some where we go big..
We had a real good time, send our best to your Pres Leonard. We'll party big time when he gets back..
DALLAS LOWRIDERS Baby you know how we do it, always roll'n deep..  :0


----------



## Homie Styln

Go to this link on LIL to see pic's of the Techniques Valentines Dance...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...20#entry4843967


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Anyone looking for a 1987 Luxury Sport Monte Carlo for daily driver, $2500 will get pic soon!


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

*BUMPER 2 BUMPER 6TH ANNUAL AUTO FEST

SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS......SEPT. 10, 2006

DETAILS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

:twak:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## VENOM65

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE HERE INSTEAD. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

so will Jokerz :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 23 2006, 04:31 PM~4912926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRESIDENTEZ C.C. WILL BE AT THE PICNIC ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

What a way to kick of spring break
March 17th ULA will be all over the news
March 19th ULA will be making the news

Dallas/Ft. Worth supports their own! 
uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS

THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE DALLAS "BUMPER 2 BUMPER".

I ASSURE YOU THAT THIS WILL BE A SUCCESSFUL EVENT.

ITS NOT A COMPETITION FOR RADIO STATIONS BUT, FOR PROMOTERS.

CHUCK AND SYNBAD CAN HATE ON PROMOTERS

IT ONLY MAKES THE EVENT STRONGER.

IF A CHALLENGE IS WHAT MAKES A PROMOTER,

THEN I ACCEPT ON MAY 7, 2006. 


THE "OFFICIAL" CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW & CONCERT

HOSTED BY: 

[attachmentid=476997]ALWAYS IMITATED BUT, NEVER EQUAL...


DETAILS COMING SOON!!!</span>*


----------



## nickles only

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 23 2006, 05:31 PM~4912926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know ULA.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by nickles only_@Feb 25 2006, 08:14 AM~4925327
> *you know ULA.
> *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

JOKERZ c.c will be in da house :nono: my bad n da park :rofl: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestix65

There seems to be some confusion on why this picnic is happening on the March 19th, the same day as the Bumper 2 Bumper show. 


The ULA was started to give the metroplex riders a backbone against all shows/promoters. Not all shows/promoters are created equal, as we all know some are shady and some are legit. The ULA isn't just an organization in place to pick on certain subject matters and then rally the troops against those problems. The ULA actually has a complex genetic make-up of clubs, business owners, and individuals who all have different agendas on what's best for them and their situations. So when we decide to do something, we don't just fly off the seat of our pants, we try and come to the best all-around solution of what's right. When this happens, everyone has the potential to lose. Business lose advertisment, clubs lose trophys and everyone loses the enjoyment of the sport. But the ULA has learned that there is strength in numbers. So when a promoter just doesn't answer questions, or doesn't produce flyers, or doesn't pay out, or doesn't provide proper security, something has to be done. We've all been burned and sometimes taking it back to basics (old school chilling at the park where we all started out) is the best thing to do.

I know the ULA has no ill feelings towards anyone that attends the show.
****************WE DO WHAT WE DO*****************


----------



## ULA




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by nickles only_@Feb 25 2006, 08:14 AM~4925327
> *you know ULA.</span>
> *




We support the ULA... where ever they go !!!!!
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Techniques Texas Chapter from Iraq & Kuwait*


----------



## radicalkingz

WE HAVE HAD BOTH EVENTS MEANING BUMPER TO BUMPER AND LOS MAGNIFICOS MARKED DOWN TO ATTEND THIS YEAR IN DFW AND HOUSTON ALONG WITH ULA EVENTS. I READ THESE FORUMS AND SOMETIMES WONDER IF THE PROMOTERS GET A KICK OUT OF THE WAY AND HOW EASY IT IS TO GET THINGS TO PAN OUT FOR A WIN WIN SITIUATION FOR THEM, YOU HAVE ONE PROMOTER THAT DOES NOT SHOW TO A ULA MEETING TO LET US KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN FOR A SHOW,THEN WE HAD ONE THAT SKIPPED OUT THE DOOR WITH THE PRIZE WINNINGS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU HAVE ONE THAT TELLS US IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR CAR TO GET FUCKED UP BY THE PEOPLE WHO ARE THERE TO SEE THE CONCERT FOR US TO GO OUT AND BYE AND PUT UP DO NOT TOUCH SIGNS. I THINK I MIGHT JUST SHOW UP TO THE NEXT ULA MEETING AND REQUEST THAT WE START TAKING MONEY DONATIONS SO WE CAN PURCHASE SOME 3-D GLASSES AND START READING BETWEEN THE LINES I PERSONALLY WILL BE ATTENDING THE MARCH 19TH SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE OTHER ULA MEMBERS THERE AND FOR THE ONES THAT GO TO THE PARK BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN BECUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED. 

NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT WE ALREADY HAVING SHOW ISSUES AND THE SEASON IS JUST BEGINNING I THOUGHT WE AS A WHOLE WHERE GOING TO SHOW LRM WHAT THEY WERE MISSING IN THE DFW AREA BYE SUPPORTTING OTHER SHOWS IN FULL FORCE BUT THEN AGIAN I BET YOU THE PEOPLE SAYING F LRM WILL STILL BE SEEN IN H-TOWN AND SAN-ANTO.


----------



## Homie Styln

The ULA is and always will be united..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 28 2006, 02:30 PM~4947544
> *WE HAVE HAD BOTH EVENTS MEANING BUMPER TO BUMPER AND LOS MAGNIFICOS MARKED DOWN TO ATTEND THIS YEAR IN DFW AND HOUSTON ALONG WITH ULA EVENTS. I READ THESE FORUMS AND SOMETIMES WONDER IF THE PROMOTERS GET A KICK OUT OF THE WAY AND HOW EASY IT IS TO GET THINGS TO PAN OUT FOR A WIN WIN SITIUATION FOR THEM, YOU HAVE ONE PROMOTER THAT DOES NOT SHOW TO A ULA MEETING TO LET US KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN FOR A SHOW,THEN WE HAD ONE THAT SKIPPED OUT THE DOOR WITH THE PRIZE WINNINGS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU HAVE ONE THAT TELLS US IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR CAR TO GET FUCKED UP BY THE PEOPLE WHO ARE THERE TO SEE THE CONCERT FOR US TO GO OUT AND BYE AND PUT UP DO NOT TOUCH SIGNS. I THINK I MIGHT JUST SHOW UP TO THE NEXT ULA MEETING AND REQUEST THAT WE START TAKING MONEY DONATIONS SO WE CAN PURCHASE SOME 3-D GLASSES AND START READING BETWEEN THE LINES I PERSONALLY WILL BE ATTENDING THE MARCH 19TH SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE OTHER ULA MEMBERS THERE AND FOR THE ONES THAT GO TO THE PARK BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN BECUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED.
> 
> NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT WE ALREADY HAVING SHOW ISSUES AND THE SEASON IS JUST BEGINNING I THOUGHT WE AS A WHOLE WHERE GOING TO SHOW LRM WHAT THEY WERE MISSING IN THE DFW AREA BYE SUPPORTTING OTHER SHOWS IN FULL FORCE BUT THEN AGIAN I BET YOU THE PEOPLE SAYING F LRM WILL STILL BE SEEN IN H-TOWN AND SAN-ANTO.
> *


*
*


:thumbsup: very well put B!!!!


----------



## customcolors

im the promoter who is helping r.c. out for this event and many people know me from other events i have done and attended in houston , no one can talk down or say anything bad about my business dealings . all i can say is that i intend on coming back to do future events and i dont intend to burn any bridges and damage relationships .i hope all the car clubs and the ULA can let the fued remain among the family members and not pick sides. yall want a successful big show and that is what we are going to bring . i hope to see all the clubs there that ive met in houston.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

im still going to ther picnic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASHOLD'EM

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
WITH A RIDE LIKE THAT I WOULD STAY AT THE PARK ALSO!!!!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

HATER :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by TEXASHOLD'EM_@Mar 1 2006, 01:43 PM~4953285
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WITH A RIDE LIKE THAT I WOULD STAY AT THE PARK ALSO!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 1 2006, 12:13 PM~4953572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TAKE THE ADVICE YOURSELF.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 02:17 PM~4953621
> *TAKE THE ADVICE YOURSELF.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 02:17 PM~4953621
> *TAKE THE ADVICE YOURSELF.
> *


sure ya right - you really need to go to the convention center instead of the park since you don't have a/c ... you're gonna melt white boy ...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> TAKE THE ADVICE YOURSELF.
> [/quSHE PROBABLY DOESNT EVEN OWN A CAR IT WAS PROBABLY HER X ES CAR FROM D TOWN


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TEXASHOLD'EM_@Mar 1 2006, 11:43 AM~4953285
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WITH A RIDE LIKE THAT I WOULD STAY AT THE PARK ALSO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL




----------



## EX214GIRL

> *=PURPLE PASSION,Mar 1 2006, 02:43 PM~4953846]
> 
> 
> 
> =lone star,Mar 1 2006, 02:17 PM~4953621]TAKE THE ADVICE YOURSELF.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHE PROBABLY DOESNT EVEN OWN A CAR IT WAS PROBABLY HER X ES CAR FROM D TOWN
> *


:nono: I OWN A FEW CARS - ALL BOUGHT WITH MY OWN MONEY ... BELIEVE THAT.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> SHE PROBABLY DOESNT EVEN OWN A CAR IT WAS PROBABLY HER X ES CAR FROM D TOWN


:nono: I OWN A FEW CARS - ALL BOUGHT WITH MY OWN MONEY ... BELIEVE THAT. 
[/quote]
PROBABLY JUNK CARS BABY GIRL I HAVE A 73 A 05 AND A 06 ALL RUNNING :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL

:uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by TEXASHOLD'EM_@Mar 1 2006, 10:43 AM~4953285
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WITH A RIDE LIKE THAT I WOULD STAY AT THE PARK ALSO!!!!
> *


that's fucked up! :angry: where is your ride?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

N E THANG HAPPENING THIS WEEK END LIKE A CRUISE OR SOMETHING :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 2 2006, 06:36 AM~4958786
> *N E THANG HAPPENING THIS WEEK END LIKE A CRUISE OR SOMETHING :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ROY YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T GO ANYWHERE ANYWAYS BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 2 2006, 11:20 AM~4960365
> *ROY YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T GO ANYWHERE ANYWAYS BRO !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 2 2006, 01:20 PM~4960365
> *ROY YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T GO ANYWHERE ANYWAYS BRO !  :biggrin:
> *


NETHER CAN YOU . YOU STILL HAVE 2 FEED THE SHEEP AND GOATS AND MILK THE COWS BEFOR SUNDOWN :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 2 2006, 12:18 PM~4960814
> *NETHER CAN YOU . YOU STILL HAVE 2 FEED THE SHEEP AND GOATS AND MILK THE COWS BEFOR SUNDOWN :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 2 2006, 02:19 PM~4960819
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SUP *****


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

BELIEVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU, THAT GIRL HAS A RIDE. LOOK AT HER AVITAR. :thumbsup: WHAT UP EX214???


----------



## Homie Styln

All right everyone let's play nice on the ULA thread.. Don't make the Ol'man have open up a can on anyone.... :0


----------



## Homie Styln

:0  :0  :uh: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 2 2006, 05:52 PM~4963037
> *All right everyone let's play nice on the ULA thread.. Don't make the Ol'man have open up a can on anyone.... :0
> *



john the only can ur gonna open up is a can of prunes or vitamins. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 2 2006, 06:07 PM~4963123
> *john the only can ur gonna open up is a can of prunes or vitamins. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos49

That was mean Sal. Hey were you suppose to come out on Monday. I waited all day for you out on the farm in my tractor.


----------



## MR47CLIP

''UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA'' :uh: :biggrin: IS THE :uh: ''U.L.A'' LIKE A UNION FOR LOWRIDERS??? DAMN COMUNISTS!  :ugh: :guns:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 2 2006, 08:07 PM~4963123
> *john the only can ur gonna open up is a can of prunes or vitamins. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 2 2006, 06:58 PM~4963451
> *That was mean Sal. Hey were you suppose to come out on Monday. I waited all day for you out on the farm in my tractor.
> *



hey somebody had to say it. and my bad on not coming out on monday i got tied up with some bullshit over here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

*BUMPER 2 BUMPER CARSHOW & CONCERT

DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER

MARCH 19, 2006

SET UP: SATURDAY MARCH 18, 7 AM-5 PM

ELECTRICITY: $85 15 AMP CIRCUIT

$125 20 AMP CIRCUIT



BOOTH/SHOW INFO: 281-296-7659*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 3 2006, 11:49 AM~4968271
> *BUMPER 2 BUMPER  CARSHOW & CONCERT
> 
> DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER
> 
> MARCH 19, 2006
> 
> SET UP: SATURDAY MARCH 18, 7 AM-5 PM
> 
> ELECTRICITY: $85 15 AMP CIRCUIT
> 
> $125 20 AMP CIRCUIT
> BOOTH/SHOW INFO: 281-296-7659
> *



DAMN $85 FOR SOME ELECTRICITY SHIT CAN I BRING A GENERATOR.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 3 2006, 01:25 PM~4969717
> *DAMN $85 FOR SOME ELECTRICITY SHIT CAN I BRING A GENERATOR.
> *


damn no shit! $85 I will be renting generators for 25.00 but bring your own gas! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 2 2006, 03:22 PM~4961184
> *BELIEVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU, THAT GIRL HAS A RIDE. LOOK AT HER AVITAR. :thumbsup:  WHAT UP EX214???
> *


school these fools, Gordy ... :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A

> TAKE THE ADVICE YOURSELF.
> [/qu*SHE PROBABLY DOESNT EVEN OWN A CAR *IT WAS PROBABLY HER X ES CAR FROM D TOWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT TIME DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST.
Click to expand...


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 02:11 PM~4981105
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT TIME DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST.
> *



that looks like a candyman paint job show me the bubbles. j\k :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Remember ULA meeting this week. Does anyone have anything they would like to have on the agenda. Let mw know.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2006, 09:07 AM~4985035
> *that looks like a candyman paint job show me the bubbles. j\k  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN that paint is wet. Looks good homie!


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 7 2006, 01:04 AM~4991696
> *DAMN that paint is wet. Looks good homie!
> *


Thanks


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*Dallas Classic Chevy Show*</span>
Richardson, Texas - Saturday March 11, 2006 

'55-'57 Chevy Show hosted by the Dallas Area Classic Chevys at <span style=\'color:red\'>*Reliable Chevrolet* in Richardson, TX. 
This year the Dallas Area Classic Chevys celebrate their 30th Anniversary and at this meeting we will serve birthday cake to all!! 
Event is Saturday March 11th beginning at 2PM. 
If your into '55-'56-'57 Chevy cars, trucks and corvettes, JOIN US! 

Event Coordinator: D Graves
Event Homepage: www.DallasClassicChevy.com


----------



## TOP DOG '64

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

Last year at Keist park. This year should be just as good, so come join your homies from the ULA at Keist park..  

[attachmentid=496854]
[attachmentid=496855]
[attachmentid=496856]
[attachmentid=496858]
[attachmentid=496859]
[attachmentid=496860]
[attachmentid=496861]
[attachmentid=496862]
[attachmentid=496863]


----------



## TEXASHOLD'EM

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 1 2006, 12:02 PM~4953459
> *HATER :twak:
> *


HATER MAN PUT THAT SHIT IN THE PAINT SHOP AND CHANGE THE NAME FROM PURPLE PASSION TO "PAINT IT WITH PASSION"


----------



## TEXASHOLD'EM

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 1 2006, 03:19 PM~4955042
> *that's fucked up! :angry: where is your ride?
> *


OH I HAVE A RIDE BETTER THAN HIS!!! AND MY SHIT IS COMING SOON!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TEXASHOLD'EM_@Mar 13 2006, 02:15 AM~5037556
> *OH I HAVE A RIDE BETTER THAN HIS!!! AND MY SHIT IS COMING SOON!
> *


ur right my car looks fucked up it needs a new paint job and it will have a new 1 this year but untill then ill go with what i have u dont like dont look. :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos

[attachmentid=499909]


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

*$4,000 HOP/DANCE

SINGLE PUMP CAR
SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
DOUBLE PUMP CAR
RADICAL
DANCE

THE MONEY BREAKDOWN WILL BE:

1ST- $500
2ND- $200
3RD-$100

NO DOUBLE SWITCHING 

ANY MORE QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 832-563-2077

RULES WILL PRETTY MUCH BE THE SAME AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 02:11 PM~4981105
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT TIME DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST.
> *



NICE CAR , WE BARELY GOT ONE BACK FROM THE "CANDYMAN" OURSELVES , HE DOES REAL GOOD WORK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 13 2006, 12:36 PM~5039140
> *NICE CAR , WE BARELY GOT ONE BACK FROM THE "CANDYMAN" OURSELVES , HE DOES REAL GOOD WORK !  :thumbsup:
> *


 I think I know which one you're talkin 'bout - I saw it when I went to pick up my ride ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Great Turnout despite the rain, I spoke to the people from Cara Mia, the Latino Cultural Center, Former State Rep and Dallas City Councilman Domingo Garcia and they were very impressed with the ULA !!!!!

[attachmentid=508165]
[attachmentid=508167]
[attachmentid=508168]
[attachmentid=508169]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO

uffin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@Mar 19 2006, 11:42 AM~5079505
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 now thats a nice line up


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 19 2006, 10:44 PM~5082967
> *now thats a nice line up
> *


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 19 2006, 11:44 PM~5082967
> *now thats a nice line up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

THIS SATURDAY AT DALLAS FAIR PARK


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

sup cashmoney


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:wave:


----------



## TEXASAK47

WHEN'S THE SANANTONIO CAR SHOW?


----------



## VGP

Ok fellas my pics from the Latino Culture Center Play are now up. Sorry for the delay, but I really want to thank Ricardo for his help...Knowledge is power...Thank You very much Sir! Now, enjoy the pics!!! 

1 luv!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

The ULA rep'n and look'n good do'n it... That's what I'm talk'n bout. UNITY Homies.. :0


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2006, 07:30 PM~5131308
> *The ULA rep'n and look'n good do'n it... That's what I'm talk'n bout. UNITY Homies.. :0
> *


----------



## Majestics 214




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 11:00 AM~5039265
> * I think I know which one you're talkin 'bout - I saw it when I went to pick up my ride ... :thumbsup:
> *



YEAH THAT WAS IT , THE CANDYMAN DID A REAL GOOD JOB ON YOUR RIDE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This show was added to the ULA calendar, it's a show that happens every second Sunday of each month during the summer at HOOTERS. They give out small awards and the entry fee is only $10.00 it will be in two weeks in Irving accross from Irving Mall. 
Flyers will be handed out at the next ULA meeting.


----------



## Homie Styln

Weather looks bad on Sun, what do y'all think about changing the picnic to Sat and adding a cruise against the new immigration law in support of those who come here to work and to find a better life? :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 01:33 PM~5135706
> *Weather looks bad on Sun, what do y'all think about changing the picnic to Sat and adding a cruise against the new immigration law in support of those who come here to work and to find a better life? :0
> *



:thumbsup: 





:uh:


----------



## Homie Styln

Ok weather looks better for Sun so no need to change it.. 

VIVA LA RAZA HOMIES...


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2006, 08:04 PM~5145630
> *Ok weather looks better for Sun so no need to change it..
> 
> VIVA LA RAZA HOMIES...
> *


 :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Anyone down to roll to Joe's this saturday nite....


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 30 2006, 10:15 AM~5148955
> *Anyone down to roll to Joe's this saturday nite....
> *



YOU KNOW WE STAY READY.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 30 2006, 11:46 AM~5149154
> *YOU KNOW WE STAY READY.
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

So Saturday night at Joes and Sunday chilling at the park???


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 30 2006, 01:11 PM~5149860
> *So Saturday night at Joes and Sunday chilling at the park???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

O HELL YEAH


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 30 2006, 02:06 PM~5150253
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sounds like a plan..


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

John..u gonna roll to Joe's


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2006, 03:29 PM~5150739
> *Sounds like a plan..
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 30 2006, 12:11 PM~5149860
> *So Saturday night at Joes and Sunday chilling at the park???
> *



SHIT IF I GO TO JOE'S SATURDAY I PROBABLY WON'T MAKE IT TO THE PARK SUNDAY !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 30 2006, 04:53 PM~5151933
> *SHIT IF I GO TO JOE'S SATURDAY I PROBABLY WON'T MAKE IT TO THE PARK SUNDAY !
> *



Oh man Tiny dont give me that, You can do it!!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 30 2006, 05:15 PM~5152005
> *Oh man Tiny dont give me that,  You can do it!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 30 2006, 05:15 PM~5152005
> *Oh man Tiny dont give me that,  You can do it!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*JOKERZ C.C. ready 4 kiest park :biggrin:  *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 31 2006, 07:22 AM~5155130
> *JOKERZ C.C. ready 4 kiest park :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Homie Styln

Nice flyer homie...


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.

As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...

Intokables
Presidentez
Rollerz Only
Techniques
Lo Lows
Jokerz
Estillo
Texas Ranflas
Oak Cliff CC
Phylanx
Garlands Finest :0 
Individuals
Ghetto Dream (Jose)
Knightz
Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
Irving Customs
Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
Many solo riders 
Many spectators which are always welcomed

and of course

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC  

So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2006, 08:33 PM~5167607
> *Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.
> 
> As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...
> 
> Intokables
> Presidentez
> Rollerz Only
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> Jokerz
> Estillo
> Texas Ranflas
> Oak Cliff CC
> Phylanx
> Garlands Finest  :0
> Individuals
> Ghetto Dream (Jose)
> Knightz
> Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
> Irving Customs
> Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
> Many solo riders
> Many spectators which are always welcomed
> 
> and of course
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..
> *


Hell yea john, I had a bad ass time chillin with tha DALLAS LOWRIDERS, and of course seeing all tha other CLEAN ASS rides that DALLAS has to offer.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 1 2006, 04:51 PM~5162640
> *Nice flyer homie...
> *




Orale John you the Man posting where the pix????


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2006, 07:33 PM~5167607
> *Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.
> 
> As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...
> 
> Intokables
> Presidentez
> Rollerz Only
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> Jokerz
> Estillo
> Texas Ranflas
> Oak Cliff CC
> Phylanx
> Garlands Finest  :0
> Individuals
> Ghetto Dream (Jose)
> Knightz
> Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
> Irving Customs
> Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
> Many solo riders
> Many spectators which are always welcomed
> 
> and of course
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..
> *



Also Southern Dynasty from ENNIS TX.


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2006, 06:19 AM~5169602
> *Also Southern Dynasty from ENNIS TX.
> *


Also the Dallas Police Dept...forgot about them huh???Well I didnt I'm the one who got the drinking ticket,Oh,and thanks John for trying to bail me out of that one.... :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Okay everyone we have a meeting this week--I'm getting the agenda and everything ready for it. I was wondering if anyone has anything that they want on the agenda please let me know or if there are any new events.


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 3 2006, 10:55 AM~5170955
> *Okay everyone we have a meeting this week--I'm getting the agenda and everything ready for it. I was wondering if anyone has anything that they want on the agenda please let me know or if there are any new events.
> *


Where is the meeting going to be at???


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 3 2006, 11:14 AM~5171043
> *Where is the meeting going to be at???
> *


Villares Uno--2911 Lombardy in North Dallas it's behind El Paisano Restaurant

Hope this helps


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 3 2006, 11:53 AM~5171257
> *Villares Uno--2911 Lombardy in North Dallas it's behind El Paisano Restaurant
> 
> Hope this helps
> *


Yea,thanxzz,I went by there the last meeting just didnt know was it going to be the same place..


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 3 2006, 08:14 AM~5169772
> *Also the  Dallas Police Dept...forgot about them huh???Well I didnt I'm the one who got the drinking ticket,Oh,and thanks John for trying to bail me out of that one.... :biggrin:
> *


That was you homie......damn that was fucked up what happen, shit i was scrammbling to put up my beer... :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 3 2006, 12:39 PM~5171409
> *That was you homie......damn that was fucked up what happen, shit i was scrammbling to put up my beer... :biggrin:
> *


Yea man my damn nephews were fighting so I turn to tell them to chill & shit so I turned back around to grab my beer from where I had it hiding and took a drink and I heard 'excuse me sir could I see your I.D...... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 3 2006, 01:51 PM~5171472
> *Yea man my damn nephews were fighting so I turn to tell them to chill & shit so I turned back around to grab my beer from where I had it hiding and took a drink and I heard 'excuse me sir could I see your I.D...... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN...so how much is the ticket for???? Shit I was over there by HOMIE JOHN, once I saw the laws I put my shit up...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SiLvErReGaL, *Synbad979*, POORHISPANIC, dallas,tejas

WHAT UP SYNBAD... :wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2006, 07:33 PM~5167607
> *Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.
> 
> As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...
> 
> Intokables
> Presidentez
> Rollerz Only
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> Jokerz
> Estillo
> Texas Ranflas
> Oak Cliff CC
> Phylanx
> Garlands Finest  :0
> Individuals
> Ghetto Dream (Jose)
> Knightz
> Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
> Irving Customs
> Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
> Many solo riders
> Many spectators which are always welcomed
> 
> and of course
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

SUP SILVEREGAL :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 3 2006, 06:53 PM~5173003
> *SUP SILVER GIRL :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :twak: .....silver girl.....
Its SILVER REGAL....but its all good :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Put'n this out on short notice. Nifra's has offered to let us have the meeting there. Let me know what everyone thinks need to move on this quickly.. If we don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon then it's going to be at the pool hall.


----------



## Synbad979

Ninfa's hmmmm 
That's right off 35 closer to everbody....


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2006, 08:08 PM~5173536
> *Put'n this out on short notice. Nifra's has offered to let us have the meeting there. Let me know what everyone thinks need to move on this quickly.. If we don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon then it's going to be at the pool hall.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Ninfa's...can anyone give the address....


----------



## Synbad979

2701 N Stemmons Fwy, Dallas, 75207 - (214) 638-6878


----------



## 214-CADDY

NINFAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Nifra's it is then.. Can someone post a map.. Thx.. :0 
They will provide a extended happy hour with food for the ULA and have beer spl's, sorry Bud will not be part of the spl it will be Miller brands and possibly, corrs & Corona.. $10 a bucket


----------



## ULA




----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 3 2006, 01:02 PM~5171522
> *DAMN...so how much is the ticket for???? Shit I was over there by HOMIE JOHN, once I saw the laws I put my shit up...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure how much,but Ialready gave it to the lawyer,he'll take care of it....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

quote=dallas,tejas,Apr 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5177581]
Not sure how much,but Ialready gave it to the lawyer,he'll take care of it.... 
[/quote]


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 4 2006, 10:12 AM~5177110
> *Nifra's it is then.. Can someone post a map.. Thx.. :0
> They will provide a extended happy hour with food for the ULA and have beer spl's, sorry Bud will not be part of the spl it will be Miller brands and possibly, corrs & Corona.. $10 a bucket
> *


So,what day is the meeting???I guess we'll have to settle for some of these...


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 4 2006, 12:10 PM~5177850
> *So,what day is the meeting???I guess we'll have to settle for some of these...
> *


I'm missing all the FUN


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 4 2006, 12:15 PM~5177877
> *I'm missing all the FUN
> *


Thats cool there will be some we you get back,I was gone for 10 yrs.& i'm back and the fun is still here!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2006, 08:08 PM~5173536
> *Put'n this out on short notice. Nifra's has offered to let us have the meeting there. Let me know what everyone thinks need to move on this quickly.. If we don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon then it's going to be at the pool hall.
> *


What the hell is Nifra's? :uh: Ninfas! :thumbsup: maybe theyll bring the djs back on Fridays Too!


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Incognito

*HERE ARE SOME PIX'S FROM KIEST PARK..JUST A FEW.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5180164


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 4 2006, 08:45 PM~5180225
> *HERE ARE SOME PIX'S FROM KIEST PARK..JUST A FEW.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5180164
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This show was added to the ULA calendar, it's a show that happens every second Sunday of each month during the summer at HOOTERS. They give out small awards and the entry fee is only $10.00 it will be this Sunday in Irving accross from Irving Mall. 
Flyers will be handed out at the next ULA meeting.


----------



## Homie Styln

I got some bad news on Keist Park from the parks and recreation lady. She advised me that any time we show up at this park in big numbers the police will be there and may make us leave because this would be considered an unscheduled event unless we have a permit. Also even with a permit we cannot be parked on the Hampton Rd side. We have to be over on the pavillion side by the baseball diamonds.. So we may need to find a new out of the way location unless everytime we meet up we want to pull a permit. I was thinking about the park over by the National Guard Armery off Northwest Hwy. It's out of the way so we may not catch much flack there. Just a thought.. We are getting bigger and with growth comes issues. We draw large crowds, what can we say.. :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 5 2006, 02:54 PM~5185178
> *I got some bad news on Keist Park from the parks and recreation lady. She advised me that any time we show up at this park in big numbers the police will be there and may make us leave because this would be considered an unscheduled event unless we have a permit. Also even with a permit we cannot be parked on the Hampton Rd side. We have to be over on the pavillion side by the baseball diamonds.. So we may need to find a new out of the way location unless everytime we meet up we want to pull a permit. I was thinking about the park over by the National Guard Armery off Northwest Hwy. It's out of the way so we may not catch much flack there. Just a thought.. We are getting bigger and with growth comes issues. We draw large crowds, what can we say.. :0
> *



Because thats how D-TOWN does its thang......we do things BIG!!!!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*BIG BAD OAK CLIFF C.C. CHILLIN AT KIEST PARK *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*TEXAS RANFLAS ALSO DOIN IT BIG AT KIEST PARK GOOD LUCK HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Homie Styln

To all, looks like Ninfr'a really did not fill the bill as far as space goes. I went through the whole place and I just don't see anywhere in there that would accommodate us comfortably.
We will go back to the Pool Hall on Lombardy. Irma from Irving Customz Dad owns this place. I spoke with Irma and she advised me that her Dad has made arrangements with the car wash and the restaurant for parking. She also indicated that her Dad understood our concern about the area, so he also would have people patrol the cars parked over by the car wash and keep an eye out for everyone. He will also continue to do BBQ for a small donation to help cover his cost. We can also see about have the restaurant come over and take orders. The place did have ample room for everyone and after word there were some good games of pool going on. For those that are into dominoes I don’t think he’d mind if you started a game, while you put down a few brews. So let’s go back there and wait and see what’s going to happen with Hi Way Café. I have not heard from anyone from there contacting anyone in the ULA. If someone has please let me know so we can find out the status on the place.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This show was added to the ULA calendar, it's a show that happens every second Sunday of each month during the summer at HOOTERS. They give out small awards and the entry fee is only $10.00 it will be this Sunday in Irving accross from Irving Mall. 

LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GOOD!


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 7 2006, 12:48 PM~5196412
> *This show was added to the ULA calendar, it's a show that happens every second Sunday of each month during the summer at HOOTERS. They give out small awards and the entry fee is only $10.00 it will be this Sunday in Irving accross from Irving Mall.
> 
> LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Just some pics from the March in Downtown Dallas close to a half a million people showed up!
[attachmentid=531139]
[attachmentid=531140]
[attachmentid=531142]


----------



## Incognito

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5210140

*Hooters car show*</span>


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## kgolden37

don't forget about this show either!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254858


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 14 2006, 01:11 PM~5241586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5241586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHATS GOING ON OR BETTER YET WHATS COMING*   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elJefe'67

yeah what he said


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Has something going on homies and you know how we do it..   :0


----------



## FatMan64

hey que pasa ULA! i know no one knows who i am but my name is Luigi. Ive been trying to show up at a meeting but i cant find a ride up there! anywayz just wanted to put the Skyline Carshow on April 22 on the table and see if any of yall are interested. i dont see the main dude behind it that much but i'll tell you what i know

to enter your car to be judged is $10.
to show your car but not be judged is $5.
and to just show up and chill is free.

we got some comida there and stuff like that and theres gonna be some music. yall please come on out and help support the skyline automotive cluster. we need the money for new equipment and things like that. see the man, mr leslie williams hasnt let us do any kind of fund raising till now, punk ass dude. pero yup, any questions hit me up at 214-263-7441. oh yea and its off of buckner, i think the address is 7777 forney rd. thanks for your time and spread the word!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by FatMan64_@Apr 17 2006, 09:58 AM~5258690
> *hey que pasa ULA! i know no one knows who i am but my name is Luigi. Ive been trying to show up at a meeting but i cant find a ride up there! anywayz just wanted to put the Skyline Carshow on April 22 on the table and see if any of yall are interested. i dont see the main dude behind it that much but i'll tell you what i know
> 
> to enter your car to be judged is $10.
> to show your car but not be judged is $5.
> and to just show up and chill is free.
> 
> we got some comida there and stuff like that and theres gonna be some music. yall please come on out and help support the skyline automotive cluster. we need the money for new equipment and things like that. see the man, mr leslie williams hasnt let us do any kind of fund raising till now, punk ass dude. pero yup, any questions hit me up at 214-263-7441. oh yea and its off of buckner, i think the address is 7777 forney rd. thanks for your time and spread the word!
> *


when is it


----------



## MAJESTIX

ULA Easter picnic 



*post pix here --->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=255435


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 17 2006, 10:27 AM~5259231
> *ULA Easter picnic
> post pix here ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=255435
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*Whats up Tiny I know your here somewhere*  :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 05:15 PM~5261635
> *Whats up Tiny I know your here somewhere   :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5260226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


picnic? mountain creek park?


----------



## MAJESTIX

THIS SUNDAY APRIL 23rd.


----------



## Synbad979

Since we are meeting at a pool hall why don't we hold a ULA Tournament???


----------



## tekbishop

where is that pool hall at?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by tekbishop_@Apr 19 2006, 03:07 PM~5274413
> *where is that pool hall at?
> *


its in north dallas go straight down 35 n and get off on harry hines go all the way straight till you hit lombardy ,take a right on lambardy and its going to be on the second light you come up to, its on the left hand side behind the taco stands and the restaurant , theres a car wash next to it , i hope that helps !


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Sorry me and my pops from the Texas CHAPTER could make it... maybe next timeI'm in town

*TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES*


----------



## MAJESTIX

This Sunday April 23rd.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 20 2006, 08:43 AM~5277642
> *This Sunday April 23rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like my Dad (Leonard) is going to miss another I hope the Marines let mhim go soon so he can get home final


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

can we not post pics up anymore whats the deal some 1 let me know something :angry:*2 Every 1 goin 2 San Antonio be carefull drink a couple 4 me and come back home safe[/FONT*


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Apr 23 2006, 09:59 PM~5300277
> *can we not post pics up anymore whats the deal some 1 let me know something :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: *SHOW & SHINE PIX --- CLICK ------>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=150457&st=580


----------



## ROSCO

:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Leanard, Sorry I missed before you went back.. We'll get together upon your return


----------



## Synbad979

Okay Gente here is video of TOMB RAIDER Hopper of Death!!


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 1 2006, 08:12 AM~5348512
> *Okay Gente here is video of TOMB RAIDER Hopper of Death!!
> *


Thomb Raider of Death....


----------



## Synbad979

Here is the information on the Fund that has been established for Jesse and Daisy

You can go to any Chase bank and give them money to put in the account, here is the account number:

2336054289

I talked to him today and he told me that she hasn't improved and later I saw on the news that her blood pressure dropped. 

So I haven't called him back cuz I know that if she has gotten worse they got a lot on their plate.

So if everybody can help out that would be great.

He really appreciated what Jon and Teresa did and wanted to thank EVERYBODY who was at the show and chipped in!!!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

Hey ULA lets get together this Saturday and go to a sports bar to watch the MAVS game .just an idea what do yall think :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

what sports bar can hold us?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 11 2006, 11:12 AM~5409013
> *what sports bar can hold us?
> *


humperdinks , hooters, shit anywhere I know JOKERZ C C will get 2 gether and watch the game I think it would be tight if we all got together go to west end and watch the game o and get rowdy loud and proud


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Homie Styln

Hope to see everyone from the ULA at the picnic.. Cause you know how we do it..


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## TOP DOG '64

*D-Town Bombers!*


----------



## elJefe'67

is that a new one


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TEX

TTT 

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

For all those going to the Majestix picnic on Sun, come to the Dallas Lowriders car wash on Sat in the OC to get your ride cleaned up for the picnic. Location corner of Dawes and Westmoreland at the Auto Zone.. 8am - 2pm


----------



## Synbad979

Here is the info on Shorty's Show...Flyer and pre-registration coming soon!!!


Big Balla Weekend /CarShow day is July 23, 2006

By Shortys Hydraulics & Cold Frunt Productions

A chance to win $100,000 car make over,

by Shortys Hydraulics. (Specific Details coming!)

Indoor space available on a first come first serve basis. (Preregistration forms will be available by Friday June 2)



$15,000 Cash and Trophies breakdown

Overall Best of show

1st $1,500

2nd $1,000

3rd $ 500

Overall Best of show Bike

1st $ 350

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Most Club Entries

$ 500

Longest Distance

$ 250

Lucky Entry (Overall best of show winners do not qualify for this prize.) 
Everybody that registers for the show is automatically entered!
$ 2000 -To one lucky car!!



Hop & Dance $4,500

Single Pump Truck

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Single Pump Car

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Double Pump Car

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Radical Hop

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Car & Truck Dance

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150



Trophies $4,000


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 1 2006, 12:29 PM~5532781
> *Here is the info on Shorty's Show...Flyer and pre-registration coming soon!!!
> Big Balla Weekend /CarShow day is July 23, 2006
> 
> By Shortys Hydraulics & Cold Frunt Productions
> 
> A chance to win $100,000 car make over,
> 
> by Shortys Hydraulics. (Specific Details coming!)
> 
> Indoor space available on a first come first serve basis. (Preregistration forms will be available by Friday June 2)
> 
> 
> 
> $15,000 Cash and Trophies breakdown
> 
> Overall Best of show
> 
> 1st $1,500
> 
> 2nd $1,000
> 
> 3rd $ 500
> 
> Overall Best of show Bike
> 
> 1st $ 350
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Most Club Entries
> 
> $ 500
> 
> Longest Distance
> 
> $ 250
> 
> Lucky Entry (Overall best of show winners do not qualify for this prize.)
> Everybody that registers for the show is automatically entered!
> $ 2000 -To one lucky car!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hop & Dance $4,500
> 
> Single Pump Truck
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Single Pump Car
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Double Pump Car
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Radical Hop
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Car & Truck Dance
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> 
> 
> Trophies $4,000
> *



 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 1 2006, 10:29 AM~5532781
> *Here is the info on Shorty's Show...Flyer and pre-registration coming soon!!!
> Big Balla Weekend /CarShow day is July 23, 2006
> 
> By Shortys Hydraulics & Cold Frunt Productions
> 
> A chance to win $100,000 car make over,
> 
> by Shortys Hydraulics. (Specific Details coming!)
> 
> Indoor space available on a first come first serve basis. (Preregistration forms will be available by Friday June 2)
> 
> 
> 
> $15,000 Cash and Trophies breakdown
> 
> Overall Best of show
> 
> 1st $1,500
> 
> 2nd $1,000
> 
> 3rd $ 500
> 
> Overall Best of show Bike
> 
> 1st $ 350
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Most Club Entries
> 
> $ 500
> 
> Longest Distance
> 
> $ 250
> 
> Lucky Entry (Overall best of show winners do not qualify for this prize.)
> Everybody that registers for the show is automatically entered!
> $ 2000 -To one lucky car!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hop & Dance $4,500
> 
> Single Pump Truck
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Single Pump Car
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Double Pump Car
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Radical Hop
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Car & Truck Dance
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> 
> 
> Trophies $4,000
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey we talked about this before. Let's go to the Galaxy drive-in Sat June 10.

We can roll out from Joe's...

CARS the new movie that's coming out...

Attention all car clubs!
Show-N-Shine Saturday June 10th!

If you are interested in participating in an informal "show-n-shine" car show prior to the showing of Pixar's "Cars" on Saturday, June 10th -- contact us asap! We hope to have as many car clubs come out once again this summer! If we have enough interest we will open the box office and snack bar early. Send us an email from our Contact Us page -- thanks!

The Galaxy Drive-in is located in Garrett, Texas on Interstate 45, just north of Ennis at exit 255.
From Dallas, go 20.5 miles south of the I-20 & I-45 interchange, and at exit 255 for FM 879.
Tickets are $6 for adults, $2 for children 5 to 11, and free for children younger than 5. Call 972-875-5505 for more information.


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 1 2006, 09:43 PM~5536448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Synbad979

GO MAVS!!


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 6 2006, 08:30 PM~5564108
> *Latin Energy Fest
> Damn it went down at Fair Park.......
> *


----------



## ULA

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*










*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## Synbad979

Invitation to the Dallas Lowrider's First Annual Picnic-OPEN HERE!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 12 2006, 12:53 PM~5595151
> *Invitation to the Dallas Lowrider's First Annual Picnic-OPEN HERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 12 2006, 01:53 PM~5595151
> *Invitation to the Dallas Lowrider's First Annual Picnic-OPEN HERE!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

How do you get the 13s?


----------



## Homie Styln

Joe thx for inviting all of us to your clubs anniversary party.. We all had a GREAT time..


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 12 2006, 02:35 PM~5595055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Meeting tonight!!
Be Prepared for an all out Battle of the Bands tonight!!!
Heard one of the groups bought a new amp!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Phaylanx anniversary are up!...thanks to everyone that came to celebrate with us!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Pics are finally up! Check them out!


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC Sun June 25th, Need I say anymore, cause you know how we do it... :0


----------



## Synbad979

Video from the D-Town Car Club Click Here!


----------



## BIG TEX

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 1 2006, 11:29 AM~5532781
> *Here is the info on Shorty's Show...Flyer and pre-registration coming soon!!!
> Big Balla Weekend /CarShow day is July 23, 2006
> 
> By Shortys Hydraulics & Cold Frunt Productions
> 
> A chance to win $100,000 car make over,
> 
> by Shortys Hydraulics. (Specific Details coming!)
> 
> Indoor space available on a first come first serve basis. (Preregistration forms will be available by Friday June 2)
> 
> 
> 
> $15,000 Cash and Trophies breakdown
> 
> Overall Best of show
> 
> 1st $1,500
> 
> 2nd $1,000
> 
> 3rd $ 500
> 
> Overall Best of show Bike
> 
> 1st $ 350
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Most Club Entries
> 
> $ 500
> 
> Longest Distance
> 
> $ 250
> 
> Lucky Entry (Overall best of show winners do not qualify for this prize.)
> Everybody that registers for the show is automatically entered!
> $ 2000 -To one lucky car!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hop & Dance $4,500
> 
> Single Pump Truck
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Single Pump Car
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Double Pump Car
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Radical Hop
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> Car & Truck Dance
> 
> 1st $ 500
> 
> 2nd $ 250
> 
> 3rd $ 150
> 
> 
> 
> Trophies $4,000
> *


ANYMORE INFO ON THIS? (FLYERS-REG FORMS-MOVIN INFO)


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*WHEN IS D TOWN GOING TO HAVE CRUISE NITE WE ALWAYS POST UP AT JOES BUT WE NEED TO HAVE A CRUISE NITE * :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln

Partly Cloudy Sunday June 25th
93°F (34°C) | 66°F (19°C) 

Let's go to the drive-in next Sat night, we can meet at Joe's and cruise over to the Galixy drive-in and see Cars, if it's still playing or what ever....  :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:thumbsup: :barf:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope Your Ready cause it's here homie, so bring your grill and for all you hoppers, get ready to hop your shit..


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Jun 21 2006, 04:02 PM~5646202
> *ANYMORE INFO ON THIS? (FLYERS-REG FORMS-MOVIN INFO)
> *




SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO THE WEEKEND OF AUGUST 13TH


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*I see funky town is holding iy down cruising with no trouble y dont we try to do the same on hampton and clarendon like it was back in the days just an idea* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Synbad979

Had to put it up on myspace cuz it was to big for youtube.......

I mess up Lo Lows name in the video....My apologies!!!

Dallas Lowriders Picnic extended video!! Click Here


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 29 2006, 01:09 PM~5689662
> *Had to put it up on myspace cuz it was to big for youtube.......
> 
> I mess up Lo Lows name in the video....My apologies!!!
> 
> Dallas Lowriders Picnic extended video!! Click Here
> *



NICE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*tiny you going to funky town tomorrow*


----------



## radicalkingz

Texas Giant

Posts: 376
Joined: Nov 2004
From: Ft. Worth Tx




QUOTE(FORTWORTHAZTEC @ Jun 30 2006, 02:43 PM) 
ATTENTION ALL D/FW RIDERS!!!! JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH SOME CONNECTS AND HELP FROM MY BUDDIES AT B'S HYDRAULICS WE CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT AT THE FAMSA PARKING LOT RIGHT NEXT TO BILLY BOBS GOT THE OKAY FROM PARKING LOT MANGER GOT HIS NUMBER IF WE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE POLICE WE CAN GIVE HIM A CALL ALL THEY ASK IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IT;S ON TOMORROW NIGHT!!! NO BURN OUTS NOT ACTING A FOOL!!! YOU CAN HOP IF YOU GOTTEM!! BUT LETS KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY WILL LET US COME BACK!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION CALL ME 817-231-2596

THIS IS FOR ALL RIDERZ LET BRING IT BACK!!!! 



YES IT IS OFFICIAL KEEP IT GOOD CLEAN, SHIT, TALKING FUN AND IF YOU DRINK KEEP IT ON THE DL AND IN A CUP IF YOU GET CAUGHT THATS ALL YOU AND HELP US KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN SO WE CAN CONTINUE HAVING A CHILL SPOT IF THIS KEEPS GOING GOOD ONE THING WE WILL PROMOTE IS HAVING A CERTAIN COLORED STICKER FOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND A DIFFERENT COLOR FOR SOLO RIDERS TO TRY AND ELIMINATE PROBLEMS BUT OTHER THAN THAT LET'S DO THA DAMN THING I GOT A 50 DOLLAR BILL ON THE CLEANEST RIDE OUT THERE 50 DOLLARS ON BEST SINGLE, AND DOUBLE PUMP HOPPERS [BESIDES MINE] :0 :biggrin: TIME 10PM TO ? PEACEOUT B


----------



## tijuanasean

Looks like I'm gonna be movin to a great lowridin area...I look forward to meeting all of you once I move down to Ft. Worth in October.

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 30 2006, 03:54 PM~5696119
> *tiny you going to funky town tomorrow
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO PICK ME UP ? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN _*FORT WORTH MAIN ST *_WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!! _*MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!!*_ MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!

_*
MAJESTICS

BLVD ACES 

MYSTIC STYLES

ROLLERZ ONLY

FOR U 2 ENVY

AZTEC CREATIONZ

GHETTO DREAMS

INDVIDUALS

B'S HYDRAULICS

AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!!*_ :thumbsup:

_*HOPE TO SEE MORE RIDERZ OUT THERE NEXT TIME!!! *_ :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5675789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHERE DO YOU GET THE PRE-REG FORMS? CALLED THE PHONE NUMBER ON THE FLYER THEY DONT HAVE PRE-REG FORMS THEY DO PROMOTION ONLY.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

SOMEONE ON HERE MUST HAVE SHORTY'S NUMBER.


----------



## Synbad979

Due to Technical difficulties Shorty's Show is being moved again....
He is still working out the details and the pre-reg forms are being put on hold until the details are worked out....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jul 12 2006, 06:54 AM~5758845
> *SOMEONE ON HERE MUST HAVE SHORTY'S NUMBER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 12 2006, 12:09 PM~5759870
> *Due to Technical difficulties Shorty's Show is being moved again....
> He is still working out the details and the pre-reg forms are being put on hold until the details are worked out....
> *



OOOH QUE LA CHINGADA! :uh:


----------



## VGP

:uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jul 12 2006, 11:31 AM~5759970
> *OOOH QUE LA CHINGADA!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 21 2006, 06:27 PM~5647165
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>This Saturday nite at Kellers Drive-In across from Tejano West Nite Club, went last week and it went real well. (food, drinks, music etc)
> Felt like 2002 again...  :biggrin:*


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 11 2006, 09:12 AM~5752170
> *Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> www.pugsleys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 12 2006, 10:09 AM~5759870
> *Due to Technical difficulties Shorty's Show is being moved again....
> He is still working out the details and the pre-reg forms are being put on hold until the details are worked out....
> *


SO DOES THIS MEAN THERE WILL BE A PIC-NIC CAUSE THERE IS NO INFO ON THIS CAR SHOW????


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 14 2006, 12:59 AM~5770973
> *SO DOES THIS MEAN THERE WILL BE A PIC-NIC CAUSE THERE IS NO INFO ON THIS CAR SHOW????
> *


 :0


----------



## Synbad979

I believe ULA voted this past Meeting to support the show.
But I guess only the ULA members who showed up to the meeting would know that.

I see somebody did a myspace page for ula

ULA DFW Myspace page


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 14 2006, 04:42 PM~5774194
> *I believe ULA voted this past Meeting to support the show.
> But I guess only the ULA members who showed up to the meeting would know that.
> 
> I see somebody did a myspace page for ula
> 
> ULA DFW Myspace page
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

It has been awhile since I have been able to post, I got this in email....

Subject: ARKANSAS SUPER CAR SHOW 5



Hello Exhibitors,


That time of the year has come again and as always we look forward to seeing you at this years Super Show. You will notice that this year we have added sweeps stakes categories, moved the early registration date back, hired new judges, changed the venue and have a new media partner in Clear Channel Radio. These changes are made in our effort to continue to grow the event and bring you the show that you and your vehicles deserve.


This years sweep stakes categories are:

$1000 Best Car

$1000 Best Truck

$500 Best Classic Car/Truck

$500 Best Hot Rod Car/Truck

$500 Best Euro

$150 Best Sport Bike

$150 Best Custom Bike


You should receive your registration information in the mail in the next few days. If not as always you can print a form from the website. Online registration will be available in the next couple of weeks.


We are also working on forming the Arkansas Super Club those interested in more info send an email with super club in the subject line.


If you have any questions or would like posters and postcards do not hesitate to write or call me at 501-562-1495 or Byron at 501-960-5395.



Sincerely


Dwain Collins, President/Founder


Kreations N Kulors Events
8921 Gardner Rd Suite B
Little Rock, Arkansas 72202
http://arkansassupercarshow.com


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 14 2006, 01:42 PM~5774194
> *I believe ULA voted this past Meeting to support the show.
> But I guess only the ULA members who showed up to the meeting would know that.
> 
> I see somebody did a myspace page for ula
> 
> ULA DFW Myspace page
> *



good but do you have to be a ULA memeber to see the myspace account?

can I pay a fee to who is in charge and i can be added as a friend to this myspace account so i can what is going down in the ULA?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 15 2006, 10:48 AM~5777933
> *:uh:
> good but do you have to be a ULA memeber to see the myspace account?
> 
> can I pay a fee to who is in charge and i can be added as a friend to this myspace account so i can what is going down in the ULA?
> *


NEXT U.L.A. MEETING IS ON JULY 27TH THATS ON A THURSDAY NIGHT, THE DAYS HAVE BEEN MOVED, SEE IF THIS HELPS PEOPLE THAT COULD NOT MAKE IT ON WEDNESDAYS!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:thumbsup:


----------



## ULA




----------



## mrouija

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you know that we will be doing a show in Austin, TX on September 17th. It will be totally different than the shows you are used to from us....
- It's outdoors at the Travis County Expo Center (same place as the Heatwave)
- Everything is Sunday (move-in, the show, etc)
- You can bring as many people with you as you want...it's FREE ADMISSION
- It's a Fiestas Patrias event with 107.7 (a Spanish-adult radio station)
- This event is totally family focused, with moonwalks, rock climbing walls, etc., etc.
- We will be doing some games for the entrants (even for the spouses and kids)...with prizes...we will post more information soon!
- As a first year show, we are expecting the cash awards to be $2,000 - $3,000...but I will come to a meeting and give you more information on that. 
- This show is going to be a fun, laid back show..so bring the whole family!


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## ULA

COMING EVENTS:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 17 2006, 07:45 AM~5787088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY

ttt


----------



## Synbad979

:biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## ULA




----------



## LaLo_19

WAS UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Forgiven 63

1ST PLACE --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
2ND PLACE --- 3 CASES OF BEER
3RD PLACE --- 1 CASE OF BEER</span>


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2006, 12:31 PM~5972867
> *
> 
> 
> 1ST PLACE  --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
> 2ND PLACE  ---  3 CASES OF BEER
> 3RD PLACE  ---  1 CASE  OF BEER</span>
> *


IM GOING 4 THE GRAND PRIZE THIS TIME ,AS LONG AS IT'S *BUDWEISER*! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Here is a carshow that is BYOB!!! That means Pollo is bringing the Bong....


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 16 2006, 02:26 PM~5980942
> *Here is a carshow that is BYOB!!! That means Pollo is bringing the Bong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

ULA members:

Here is basic info for the lowrider display, performance, and reception with
food and drinks on FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 1 at the ROSEWOOD CENTER FOR FAMILY
ARTS (5928 Skillman, Dallas, Texas 75231). Here's the most important
information broken down:

WHO: Cara Mía Theatre Company & The United Lowriders Association
WHAT: The Opening Night Performance of MARTÍN by Jimmy Santiago Baca.
Lowrider display by the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION before the performance.
Reception with FOOD, BEER, WINE, & OTHER REFRESHMENTS afterwards.
WHERE: Rosewood Center for Family Arts (5928 Skillman & Northwest Hwy.,
Dallas, Texas 75231)
WHEN: Friday, September 1. Lowrider Display at 7:15 p.m. Performance at
8:15. Reception afterwards.
HOW MUCH: ULA MEMBERS - $15. (Regular price - $25)

WHO CARES: Cara Mía Theatre Company (www.caramiatheatre.net) is the only
Chicano theatre company in Dallas-Fort Worth. We create performances about
our culture - Mexican-American culture. With the support of the ULA and
other sponsors, Cara Mía is able to bring Chicano/Latino culture to the
mainstream media and general public. Media sponsors include WFAA Channel 8,
Univision Channel 23, La Voz del Pueblo 1270 AM, Recuerdos 94.1 AM, Auto
Revista, and Al Día. You (and your cars) wont want to miss out.

***CARA MÍA will be at the next ULA meeting on Thursday, August 24. Please
buy your tickets at this meeting.***

***CAR SETUP: Cars should be ready to be viewed at 7:15 p.m. on September 1.
Audience members will be arriving at that time to see the cars. Arrive at
whatever time is necessary to be ready at 7:15 p.m. Ramon Guillen, ULA
Seargent At Arms, will be the main point person for the ULA and car setup.

***PASS THIS NOTE ON TO MEMBERS OF YOUR CLUB and OTHER ULA MEMBERS.

ABOUT THE PLAY: Cara Mía Theatre Company begins its 10th Anniversary Season
with a stage adaptation of the Chicano epic poem Martín by Jimmy Santiago
Baca. Born part Chicano and Apache, Martín is abandoned as a child and
thrust upon the barrios of Albuquerque. Caught between Indio-Mejicano roots
and English-speaking society, he searches for identity while traveling the
southwestern United States. During his quest, Martín experiences a spiritual
renewal as he reconnects to his native roots and realizes his dreams of
family, love, and a home.

Thanks for being a part of Martín. Let me know if you have any questions -
214.769.4326.

Thanks,
David

---
DAVID LOZANO
artistic director
email// [email protected]
office// 214.946.9499
portable// 214.769.4326
fax// 214.447.9350

Cara Mía Theatre Company
www.caramiatheatre.net


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 18 2006, 09:40 AM~5993887
> *ULA members:
> 
> Here is basic info for the lowrider display, performance, and reception with
> food and drinks on FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 1 at the ROSEWOOD CENTER FOR FAMILY
> ARTS (5928 Skillman, Dallas, Texas 75231). Here's the most important
> information broken down:
> 
> WHO: Cara Mía Theatre Company & The United Lowriders Association
> WHAT: The Opening Night Performance of MARTÍN by Jimmy Santiago Baca.
> Lowrider display by the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION before the performance.
> Reception with FOOD, BEER, WINE, & OTHER REFRESHMENTS afterwards.
> WHERE: Rosewood Center for Family Arts (5928 Skillman & Northwest Hwy.,
> Dallas, Texas 75231)
> WHEN: Friday, September 1. Lowrider Display at 7:15 p.m. Performance at
> 8:15. Reception afterwards.
> HOW MUCH: ULA MEMBERS - $15. (Regular price - $25)
> 
> WHO CARES: Cara Mía Theatre Company (www.caramiatheatre.net) is the only
> Chicano theatre company in Dallas-Fort Worth. We create performances about
> our culture - Mexican-American culture. With the support of the ULA and
> other sponsors, Cara Mía is able to bring Chicano/Latino culture to the
> mainstream media and general public. Media sponsors include WFAA Channel 8,
> Univision Channel 23, La Voz del Pueblo 1270 AM, Recuerdos 94.1 AM, Auto
> Revista, and Al Día. You (and your cars) wont want to miss out.
> 
> ***CARA MÍA will be at the next ULA meeting on Thursday, August 24. Please
> buy your tickets at this meeting.***
> 
> ***CAR SETUP: Cars should be ready to be viewed at 7:15 p.m. on September 1.
> Audience members will be arriving at that time to see the cars. Arrive at
> whatever time is necessary to be ready at 7:15 p.m. Ramon Guillen, ULA
> Seargent At Arms, will be the main point person for the ULA and car setup.
> 
> ***PASS THIS NOTE ON TO MEMBERS OF YOUR CLUB and OTHER ULA MEMBERS.
> 
> ABOUT THE PLAY: Cara Mía Theatre Company begins its 10th Anniversary Season
> with a stage adaptation of the Chicano epic poem Martín by Jimmy Santiago
> Baca. Born part Chicano and Apache, Martín is abandoned as a child and
> thrust upon the barrios of Albuquerque. Caught between Indio-Mejicano roots
> and English-speaking society, he searches for identity while traveling the
> southwestern United States. During his quest, Martín experiences a spiritual
> renewal as he reconnects to his native roots and realizes his dreams of
> family, love, and a home.
> 
> Thanks for being a part of Martín. Let me know if you have any questions -
> 214.769.4326.
> 
> Thanks,
> David
> 
> ---
> DAVID LOZANO
> artistic director
> email// [email protected]
> office// 214.946.9499
> portable// 214.769.4326
> fax// 214.447.9350
> 
> Cara Mía Theatre Company
> www.caramiatheatre.net
> *


The after Party will be at Kellers Friday Sept. 1st...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Top Dog dont get to drunk now, you might not wake up before 6pm the next day!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 23 2006, 08:31 AM~6024134
> *Top Dog dont get to drunk now, you might not wake up before 6pm the next day!
> *


Damn! I know it's gonna be a busy weekend!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hell yea im going crazy over here like a chicken with no head!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 23 2006, 09:23 AM~6024428
> *Hell yea im going crazy over here like a chicken with no head!
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 23 2006, 10:37 AM~6024816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha lol!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 22 2006, 12:12 PM~6018020
> *Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> www.pugsleys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN, ALREADY, I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO FORCE MYSELF TO DRINK A FEW BEERS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

*WE WILL BE SELLING RAFFEL TICKETS
AT TONITES MEETING*

THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER 
THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.

THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey thats 15 cases.Your missing 5. Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 24 2006, 10:47 AM~6032283
> *Hey thats 15 cases.Your missing 5.    Yahoo!!!!!
> *


That the pic from the last Raffel...

This time we are doing 20 cases to the winner


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 24 2006, 01:10 PM~6033625
> *Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TIMES 2


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 23 2006, 07:11 PM~6028099
> *DAMN, ALREADY, I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO FORCE MYSELF TO DRINK A FEW BEERS !  :thumbsup:
> *


DRINK SOME FOR ME TOO HOMIE


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 24 2006, 12:59 PM~6033957
> *DRINK SOME FOR ME TOO HOMIE
> *


I WILL TRY MY BEST ! :thumbsup:


----------



## prissy1977

I BET SAL IS READY FOR THAT BEER RAFFEL GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 09:41 AM~6032253
> *WE WILL BE SELLING RAFFEL TICKETS
> AT TONITES MEETING
> 
> THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 08:41 AM~6032253
> *WE WILL BE SELLING RAFFEL TICKETS
> AT TONITES MEETING
> 
> THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 24 2006, 10:08 PM~6037758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ULA




----------



## 214-CADDY




----------



## dallastejas

I see the ULA making the [email protected] 4!!!!!!


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 28 2006, 10:56 AM~6058508
> *I see the ULA making the [email protected] 4!!!!!!
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week. 
Click here for some of the photos


----------



## Synbad979

Hundreds go to event for girl shot in drive-by
By BEN TINSLEY
STAR-TELEGRAM STAFF WRITER
August 28, 2006
ARLINGTON -- Hundreds of people turned out Sunday to show support for -- and donate money toward -- the recovery of Daisy Prado, the Arlington 2-year-old still recuperating after being shot in the head.

Members of the United Lowriders Association, a car club, showed community spirit at the fundraiser at Hot Rods & Hoggs on North Watson Road.

Daisy's father, Jesse Prado, said their family is going through its roughest patch ever. Daisy came home from the hospital Thursday, and even though she is no longer in a coma, she remains in a vegetative state, her family said. A tracheotomy tube inserted when she was in the hospital has been removed, and Daisy appears to be sleeping most of the time.

Cook Children's Medical Center has temporarily provided a home healthcare worker to help treat the child, said Daisy's mother, Christine Arredondo. The family has been staying with Jesse Prado's mother.

"Right now, all we want to do is get our children a stable home to stay in, to live in," Prado said.

Sunday's changing weather didn't deter supporters, who found protection underneath tents as the unexpected rainstorm blew through. They later placed wet clothes on their heads to stay cool during the balmy heat that followed.

Attendees admired rows of lowrider cars as a DJ played music and wished Daisy well. A collage of photos showing Daisy before the accident, in the hospital and now was on display at the entrance.

Auben Moreno, general manager of Hot Rods & Hoggs, said the fundraiser seemed to be a success.

"It was really awesome here -- they stuck around through the rain and later when it was simmering," she said. "We had plenty of room, and even when we ran out of places to park, neighbors volunteered theirs."

The amount of money donated was not available Sunday.

Family members said they don't know how much they will owe for their children's medical care because they haven't received the bill. Daisy's 13-month-old brother, Jesus, was shot in the shoulder in the May 5 incident. He was treated and released soon after.

Arredondo said they have insurance for Daisy, but they decided to shut down an account for donations because it caused them other financial problems.

Savannah Ragan, who helped organize the fundraiser, said the event took about two months to plan.

"We really wanted to get out and help Daisy," Ragan said. "It was pretty cool."


----------



## VGP

Some more pictures submitted by folks are in the Post Your Rides Section.

Here is the link

Daisy Prado Benefit Car Show Topic

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 28 2006, 08:56 AM~6058508
> *I see the ULA making the [email protected] 4!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

OFFICAL MAGAZINE COVERAGE BY


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 28 2006, 11:01 AM~6059155
> *Some more pictures submitted by folks are in the Post Your Rides Section.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> Daisy Prado Benefit Car Show Topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE PICS. HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY

TTT

uffin:


----------



## Incognito

*Hope to see ya there..*


----------



## Incognito

> OFFICAL MAGAZINE COVERAGE BY


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 28 2006, 10:56 AM~6058508
> *I see the ULA making the [email protected] 4!!!!!!
> *


*this means we are big timing*


----------



## 214RIDERZ

THE BLVD ACES N MAJESTICS PICNIC WILL BE GOING ON RAIN OR SHINE COME OUT N ENJOY SOME GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 2 2006, 06:32 PM~6093097
> *this means we are big timing
> *


SI Senor....  :rofl:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 2 2006, 05:32 PM~6093097
> *this means we are big timing
> *


X2


----------



## Synbad979

I got good news and bad news......

The Bad news is that they aren't doing the free bar from 4pm-6pm any more.....
The good News is that the Free Bar will be from 4pm till 7PM!!!

And then its byob.....

So leave the kids at grandma's house for the night!!!


----------



## elJefe'67

The good News is that the Free Bar will be from 4pm till 7PM!!!

And then its byob.....


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 5 2006, 12:42 PM~6108285
> *I got good news and bad news......
> 
> The Bad news is that they aren't doing the free bar from 4pm-6pm any more.....
> The good News is that the Free Bar will be from 4pm till 7PM!!!
> 
> And then its byob.....
> 
> So leave the kids at grandma's house for the night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jokerz will bethere 4 free beer


----------



## Forgiven 63

1ST PLACE --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
2ND PLACE --- 3 CASES OF BEER
3RD PLACE --- 1 CASE OF BEER</span>


----------



## mrouija




----------



## Forgiven 63

THERE WELL BE FUN PRIZES FOR THE HOMIES THAT BRING OUT THERE RIDE'S[/b]


----------



## LaLo_19

WHO WON THA BEER RAFFLE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 10:41 AM~6148545
> *WHO WON THA BEER RAFFLE
> *


Moses from JOKEREZ car club. Lets hit him up for the weekend!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 10:42 AM~6148560
> *Moses from JOKEREZ car club. Lets hit him up for the weekend!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 10:42 AM~6148560
> *Moses from JOKEREZ car club. Lets hit him up for the weekend!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 10:42 AM~6148560
> *Moses from JOKEREZ car club. Lets hit him up for the weekend!!!
> *


he's been working some crazy hours i havent seen him he said he was not sure if he could make it to sherman


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 13 2006, 08:44 AM~6162430
> *he's been working some crazy hours i havent seen him he said he was not sure if he could make it to sherman
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 5 2006, 10:42 AM~6108285
> *I got good news and bad news......
> 
> The Bad news is that they aren't doing the free bar from 4pm-6pm any more.....
> The good News is that the Free Bar will be from 4pm till 7PM!!!
> 
> And then its byob.....
> 
> So leave the kids at grandma's house for the night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERES THE PICS. FROM THIS SHOW ? :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 13 2006, 09:49 AM~6163041
> *WHERES THE PICS. FROM THIS SHOW ? :dunno:
> *


 i heard there where some good one's :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 7 2006, 12:03 AM~6121055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 6 2006, 11:03 PM~6121055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prissy1977

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 10:41 AM~6148545
> *WHO WON THA BEER RAFFLE
> *




NOT SAL THIS TIME   BUT NEXT TIME BUDDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA DFW annual Hoptoberfest?
So bring your grill cause you know how we do'it in North Texas. It's a Chill 'n Grill Hoptoberfest. So if you come be ready to hop your shit homies...
Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death Rep'n Dallas Lowriders / Big Manny's Regal - Jesse's clean ass Regal / Johnny's pattterened out Regal :0  

So like i said homies come hop your shit..... :0 





Could be the resurrection part lll of Homie Styln after one in the the making..


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 14 2006, 12:11 AM~6169102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS GOIN DOWN..........................................


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 22 2006, 02:16 PM~6224915
> *Open house Sunday 24th at Dirty Joe's Chrome Shop from 12noon til 4:00pm stop by and check out the shop and get some prices....
> 
> Gonna hit-uP Lower Greenville afterwards.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard from our UPS guy there suppose to have free food & beer...


----------



## Forgiven 63

They are also haveing a Car Show the 21st of Oct. 
I just come from Dirty Joe's, He had that yellow and gold corvett ther
I think the name of the car was "wraped with envy" :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Hey Ortiz I just seen the FBI too, Run ! Homie Run ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2006, 12:35 PM~6225022
> *Hey Ortiz I just seen the FBI too,  Run !  Homie Run ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin: Ha HA very funny buddy! Yea Ill be at the crome shop sunday checking out the system.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 22 2006, 02:37 PM~6225043
> *:biggrin: Ha HA very funny buddy!  Yea Ill be at the crome shop sunday checking out the system.
> *


 See you there than.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

YAhoo! HOONK HONK!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 22 2006, 02:45 PM~6225094
> *YAhoo! HOONK  HONK!!!
> *


 WHAT! I CANT HEAR YOU! :around:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2006, 12:51 PM~6225126
> *WHAT!  I CANT HEAR YOU!  :around:
> *



H O N K !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Sep 22 2006, 12:20 PM~6224922
> *I heard from our UPS guy there suppose to have free food & beer...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Hey, where was everybody :dunno: 
I was there from " 11:30 to 12:30 " never sew one of the homie's.  

OH well, I did check out the Yellow Corvett " ALL WRAPED UP "
And got to see the shop


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Hey, does anyone know anything about the website.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 25 2006, 05:30 AM~6238866
> *Hey, where was everybody  :dunno:
> I was there from " 11:30  to 12:30 " never sew one of the homie's.
> 
> OH well, I did check out the Yellow Corvett " ALL WRAPED UP "
> And got to see the shop
> *


We all got there at 1:00 had some free beer & free food then we rolled out to Lower Greenville and and Downtown Dallas.... I got a few pix postem later :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 25 2006, 10:01 AM~6239400
> *We all got there at 1:00 had some free beer & free food then we rolled out to Lower Greenville and and Downtown Dallas.... I got a few pix postem later  :biggrin:
> *



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: DAMM IAM ALLWAYS "TOO EARLY OR TOO LATE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 25 2006, 05:30 AM~6238866
> *OH well, I did check out the Yellow Corvette " ALL WRAPED UP "
> And got to see the shop
> *


They bought out DJ's Wheel World and the vette came with the deal, if anyone is looking for chrome or gold spinners he has boxes of them new and used some clean some with scratches but dirt cheap.... we bought a few sets while we were there.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 25 2006, 05:07 PM~6241890
> *They bought out DJ's Wheel World and the vette came with the deal, if anyone is looking for chrome or gold spinners he has boxes of them new and used some clean some with scratches but dirt cheap.... we bought a few sets while we were there.
> 
> *



Thank's for the head's up, just what I was looking for


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## VGP

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Rick's BBQ is having a BBQ cook off starting Saturday morning along with live music,1/2 price off inside orders, free BBQ outside until they run out, BUD girls handing out samples.
Put this in your calendar "Late Great Chevys" cruise night this Saturday Oct. 14th at Rick's BBQ in Carrollton.

Registration from 4:30 to 6:30. Awards at 8:00.

Rick's is located at the North West corner of the Bush Toll Road (Trinity Mills Road) and Old Denton Road in the Furneaux Creek Shopping Center.


----------



## Synbad979

We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday
Tim Will be running the meeting.
We need to discuss some stuff in regards to helping out Joe and his Family.


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6367718
> *We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday
> Tim Will be running the meeting.
> We need to discuss some stuff in regards to helping out Joe and his Family.
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## ramon0517

I just wanted to let you guys know that tim (el cubano) wanted me to post this up::::::

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>"Attention all U.L.A. memebers, solo ryders, shop owners, hell just anyone out there, please make plans to attend tomorrows U.L.A. meeting..... We all need to be there and not just saying one or two members per club, I want everyone that can make it, to be there..... We need to do something for Joe and our first step is to show up to this meeting, please be there by 8:30pm at pugsleys and dont be late. We need to get the meeting started as soon as possible.. Any questions, call me....Tim"</span>*


----------



## ULA

*October Events*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

ttt


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This Saturday 28th we will be at Strokers Ice House (Bar & Grill) 12:00 - 4:00pm
There will be about ten lowriders on display and plenty of Choppers & Harley's on display. Strokers invited us to be a part of their 2006 Halloween Party Weekend stop by and check the rides and bikes...</span>

*Strokers web-site:* <a href=\'http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse</a>


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 27 2006, 11:36 AM~6456372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Saturday 28th we will be at Strokers Ice House (Bar & Grill) 12:00 - 4:00pm
> There will be about ten lowriders on display and plenty of Choppers & Harley's on display. Strokers invited us to be a part of their 2006 Halloween Party Weekend stop by and check the rides and bikes...</span>
> 
> Strokers web-site:  <a href=\'http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse</a>
> 
> Schedule of events:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## {belinda}

rick from Latin Style wanted me to post this up..... he wants to know who will participate this weekend at the fashion show.... pls give him a call or contact Jama - number listed below........ thx





Thank you all so much for your participation in the photo shoot on the 18th. The girls had a fantastic time and the shoot was a huge success.

This is a reminder of the Event on December 2nd. The fashion show Starts @ 7:00 pm. @ the Fretz Park Rec Center. The Center is located at Belt line and Hillcrest or 6950 Belt Line Rd., Dallas Texas. Ticket prices are $12 or $10 with a new unwrapped toy donation for Toys for Tots.

Please contact Jama @ DalParis 214 - 647 - 1161 or [email protected] for information on Set Up times.

We are excited and very happy about having you all participate. The weather is scheduled to be 52 degrees and sunny so it should be fantastic for the event.

Thank you in advance for everything we look forward to see you there.

Tosawi Marshall


----------



## {belinda}

per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................

There will NOT be a meeting this thursday.... EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys...... Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY...... I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year. Please try to attent this last meeting if possible..... If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........ thx


----------



## {belinda}

WE WILL TALK ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE & DOING SOMETHING FOR ROY ON THURSDAY AFTER THE PARADE.... PLEASE ATTEND THE PARADE ON BUCKNER (this is for a good cause)...... DO NOT FORGET TO SHOW UP TO OUR TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 10TH AT PUGSLEY'S........... if any one has questions PLEASE call TIM (214)356-0352....... 


</span>


----------



## Homie Styln

[/quote]

Kick'n off a Thurs nite blast / get your twist on...




This Thurs Nite. VIP parking for all lowriders who show up.
[/quote]

No ULA meeting, I may end up here, who wants to join me???


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*any one know how to contact sam* :dunno:


----------



## Synbad979

For those that don't know, L&M Custom's Louie's Daughter was killed in a car wreck this Past Friday.

Apparently her boyfriend was driving and is in the hospital.

All ULA Members are asked to please make it out to Joe's Burger on Monday, Dec. 18th @ 7pm.

There will be a rosary at 8pm.

Belinda has all the info on it so if you have questions get hold of her.

I am sorry I don't have all the info.


----------



## {belinda}

ROSARY will be held on Tuesday, December 19th at 8 pm followed by an all night viewing. This will be held at St. Agustine Church located at 1054 N. St. Agustine Dallas, Texas 75217 

On wednesday mass will begin at 10 am at St. Agustine Church and will procede to Lincoln Memorial located at 8100 Fireside Dr Dallas, Texas 75217


----------



## {belinda}

Good evening everyone, first of all I would like to thank all of the ULA, car clubs, solo riders & shop owners for coming out and showing your support. We raised $1020 for The Morales Family. 

We just got home from Luis and Ester's home and they wanted us to let you guys know that they are thankful for everything the ULA has done. Thanks for all the prayers that is keeping them strong. I was given the following information below and was told by Mr & Mrs Morales to pass this to you guys......



Magali Morales 1979-2006

VIEWING
Tesday, December 19, 2006
12:00 - 4:00PM
Lincoln Funeral Home & Memorial Parks
8100 Fireside Dr
Dallas, Texas 75217-6842
214-398-8133

2nd VIEWING
all night vigil
Tuesday, December 19, 2006
8:00pm - 7:00 am

Rosary will be on Tuesday, December 19,2006
at 8:30 pm
St Agustine Catholic Church
1054 N. St. Agustine
Dallas, Texas 75217
214-398-1583

MASS
Wednesday, December 20, 2006
10:00 am
St. Agustine Catholic Church
1054 N. St. Agustine 
Dallas, Texas 75217

GRAVESIDE SERVICE
Wednesday, December 20, 2006
Immediately following Mass
Lincoln Funeral Home & Memorial Park
8100 Fireside Dr.
Dallas, Texas 75217-6842
214-398-8133

Immediately following the graveside service, the family will reunite at St. Agustine's Cafeteria.

If anyone has any questions, please let me know.
thanks.......belinda


----------



## {belinda}

*from Belinda and Ramon Guillen....... *


----------



## {belinda}

Mr Tim Walls wanted to let you guys know that there will be a Martin Luther King Parade on Jan 13th in Garland and wanted to see who was interested in being in the parade. If you have any questions, please call him as soon as possible, 214-356-0352. They are asking the ULA to show some cars on that day and Tim has more info on this. thanks and we hope you can support this event.


----------



## {belinda}

hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year. Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting. This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about. It's the new year, so let's start it off right. Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library. I hope to see everyone.


----------



## REC




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 21 2007, 12:04 AM~7042863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mac2lac

everyone welcome


----------



## Homie Styln

For those interested, Dallas Lowriders went to the the new Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill. I spoke with the manager, he's cool with us going out there on Sat nites. Just wants us to let him know so he can have more workers on duty. It's real nice, good parking and they have a real nice big playground for the kids.. wink.gif We'll most likey start hanging out there..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

WE'LL HEADIN OUT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN TODAY AROUND 3-4pm... :cheesy: 










DON'T SHOW UP AT 9PM TALKIN BOUT NOBODY THERE! :uh:


----------



## tijuanasean

Anyone know when the next car show is in DFW?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Apr 15 2007, 03:48 PM~7696524
> *Anyone know when the next car show is in DFW?
> *


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

WEGO Tour show dates

(Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)

5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)

6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)

8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)

8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)

8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)

2007 Show Calendar


May 20th -- Presidintez Picnic -- Joe pool lake

May 27th -- Majestix Pinnic - -- same park as allways 

June 17th -- Dub car show - 16th Move in -- Market Hall

July 8th -- Dallas Lowriders Picnic -- Flag Pole Hill Park

July 15th --- TECHNIQUES CAR SHOW AT THE VFW ---

Augest 8th -- Texas CAR SHOW - 7th Move in -- Market Hall

Sept. 7th -- Playlanx Picnic ---- Samuel Park / East Dallas ! ! !!

These are the Show's and Picnic's that are already Set.

List of Show's and Picnic's that dates are not set yet

Jimmy's Sherman Latin Car Show

Shorty's 97.9 The Beat Car Show

Dirty Joe's car Show

ODESSA TX SUPER CAR SHOW

Hoptoberfest Picnic (usually 1st week of Oct)

Low Low's Picnic


----------



## ULA

Note: This not a ULA Event


----------



## {belinda}

ULA Members, dont forget there is a meeting tonight at pugsleys - 8:30pm


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@May 17 2007, 06:13 AM~7922092
> *ULA Members, dont forget there is a meeting tonight at pugsleys - 8:30pm
> *


Jose will be there can't make it today..... Car Show 15 July to follow Next Meeting


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2007, 09:43 PM~7766475
> *WEGO Tour show dates
> 
> (Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
> 
> 5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)
> 
> 6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)
> 
> 8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)
> 
> 8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)
> 
> 8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)
> 
> 9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)
> 
> 9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)
> 
> and the Tour Championship show....
> Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)
> 
> 2007 Show Calendar
> 
> 
> May 20th      --  Presidintez Picnic  --          Joe pool lake
> 
> May 27th      -- Majestix Pinnic          - --      same park as allways
> 
> June 17th      -- Dub car show                  - 16th Move in      -- Market Hall
> 
> July 8th          --    Dallas Lowriders Picnic      --          Flag Pole Hill Park
> 
> July 15th      ---    TECHNIQUES CAR SHOW AT THE VFW  ---
> 
> Augest 8th    -- Texas CAR SHOW            - 7th Move in      -- Market Hall
> 
> Sept. 7th        --  Playlanx Picnic                    ----  Samuel Park / East Dallas ! !  !!
> 
> These are the Show's and Picnic's that are already Set.
> 
> List of Show's and Picnic's that dates are not set yet
> 
> Jimmy's Sherman Latin Car Show
> 
> Shorty's 97.9 The Beat Car Show
> 
> Dirty Joe's car Show
> 
> ODESSA TX  SUPER CAR SHOW
> 
> Hoptoberfest Picnic (usually 1st week of Oct)
> 
> Low Low's Picnic
> *


What a season!


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MAY 31ST @8:30PM - PUGSLEYS LIBRARY............ *


----------



## Synbad979

My apologies for not showing up last week .....Hope all the spokesman show up this week......


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 22 2007, 07:35 PM~7749955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See you there


----------



## 214-CADDY

*THIS SHOW HAPPENS EVERY YEAR IN MEMORY OF FALLEN GPD OFFICER RONNIE LERMA...*


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## ULA

:cheesy:


----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 22 2007, 03:15 PM~8156573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ULA




----------



## southside groovin

any idea if theres gonna be a show @ mountain creek park this year and when it might be?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jul 3 2007, 12:50 PM~8226663
> *any idea if theres gonna be a show @ mountain creek park this year and when it might be?
> *


NO SHOWS THERE THAT WE KNOW ABOUT ! :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin

damn. sum friends and i went out there for the first doin it in the park and it was beautiful. will be there for the next 1. ill keep an eye open just in case....


----------



## ULA




----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 3 2007, 08:03 AM~8224898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This calendar is a good idea...how about having one each month?


----------



## Homie Styln

SUN AUG 26....This date was given to us by the parks dept. There are no other dates available due to all the cancellations and rescheduling because of the weather. Many park event dates were moved or postponed so this was the only date they had open for us almost to the end of the year... I suggest anyone who is thinking of using Flag Pole Hill or other Dallas park check into it right away. You may be looking at Nov - Dec time frame if you haven't already got a date. We got a date because the parks changed our date due to weather. :0


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## POORHISPANIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

........................ :wave: ............................


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jul 30 2007, 07:03 PM~8430218
> *we are lookin for 10 to20 show cars for a major car show at the dallas convention center,you will get free passes and no entry fee for ur ride, these cars will be on display only and not competen,lets show them some nice rides so next year we can compete on  lowrider  classes ,hit me up on the myspase page for vip on the banner below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No thx I'm not playing 2nd fiddle to hot rods. If it was a shine & show for all cars that would be a different story.. But to go to a show and hope they let lowriders compete next year, no thx.. They can keep their show... :angry:


----------



## ULA

:wave:










August 18, 2007 - Saturday @ 5:00pm

Starts: At Kiest Park - Hampton Rd & Kiest Blvd - Dallas

Ends: At Sams Parking Lot - Greenville Ave & Park Ln - Dallas


----------



## ULA




----------



## 9-lives




----------



## ULA




----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 10 2007, 05:27 PM~8760005
> *Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show:
> 
> Hispanic Heritage Celebration
> Saturday September 15, 2007
> 10:00:00 AM-5:00:00 PM
> Location:
> Sherman Municipal Lawn - Sherman,Texas
> www.ci.sherman.tx.us
> 
> Great Mexican Food, Great Music, Crafts, Dancers, Karate, Singers and a Low Rider Car Show
> Judged Art Show and Sale, Kid's Art Show, Woodcarving Show and Sale, 5K and Fun Run, Continual Live Music, Pumpkin Patch, Pancake Breakfast, Tree and Shrub Sale, Pooch Promenade, Used Book Sale, Museum Tours, Rock Climbing/Big Sliding/T-Shirt Painting for Kids, Food Vendors and up to 100 Arts and Crafts Vendors....
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8790132
> *
> *



See you there HOMIE


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8790132
> *
> *



See you there HOMIE


----------



## Synbad979

Dont forget about the carshow at enigma on Sunday.
IF more than 50 cars show up they supposed to donate $500 to ULA.......


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*Support the Homies !!!*


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 10 tickets. Contact any member for tickets and more information...
All are welcomed, so come party with us homies and get your fright nite on..


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 10 tickets. We will be selling tickets at the next ULA meeting.. Due to seating we can only reserve a limited number of tables, the rest of the tables will be general seating.. So reserve your table while they last..  
You know this party will be off the hook, so why even think of going anywhere else..
So come party with your homies from Dallas Lowriders at the only lowrider Halloween party in town..


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## ULA




----------



## {belinda}

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For ONLY $10.00 you can have your own personal copy of the 2008 Magnificos Calendar... 

Anyone interested please call Tim Walls A*K*A "The People's Choice"

He will be selling them this Thursday at the ULA meeting......

They are ONLY $10.00.........

What are you waiting for.........
Get your copy before they are gone.............

thanks for your support ...........</span>

(The calendar was made possible by sponsors such as M3 Graphics, <span style=\'color:green\'>Hard Kandy Kustomz, Sakari Bar & Grill, Auto Sound Solutions, Cavalino Tequila, La Paletera, Mark's Paving, Remco Insurance, Bubbles Car Wash, Krome Dome and many more.)

A PORTION OF THE SALES WILL BENEFIT THE HELEN CARMONA SCHOLARSHIP FUND AWARDED EACH YEAR DURING THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.*


----------



## ULA

If you or your car club wants to be added to the ULA Email list please send a PM with name & email address.

Thanks!


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TopCopOG

TTT


----------



## TopCopOG

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TopCopOG

ttt


----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 6 2007, 03:34 PM~9390103-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 03:42 PM~9390153
> *This is going to be hot and different in 2008.. no one left out in the cold
> So lets finish this year 2007 with the toy drives and in 2008 start thinking our 5th Annual Valentines Dance same place as this year.. Again no one left out in the cold all clubs welcome. See you in 2008 TopCop @ [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

USA Bowl backed out on us... angry.gif
NEW LOCATION: Partida's Music & Video Store.
3213 Dawes. At the corner of Dawes & Westmooreland just south of Clarendon. Westmooreland Shopping Center. There is an Auto Zone in front..
There will be a TV outside Partida's...
Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center.. 214-330-5894
If your still doing some Christmas Shopping, Partida's has hard to find lowrider music and memorabilia. Lots of old LRM issues..
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2007, 02:58 PM~9460365
> *USA Bowl backed out on us... angry.gif
> NEW LOCATION: Partida's Music & Video Store.
> 3213 Dawes. At the corner of Dawes & Westmooreland just south of Clarendon. Westmooreland Shopping Center. There is an Auto Zone in front..
> There will be a TV outside Partida's...
> Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center.. 214-330-5894
> If your still doing some Christmas Shopping, Partida's has hard to find lowrider music and memorabilia. Lots of old LRM issues..
> If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..
> *


TTT


----------



## ULA




----------



## ULA

NEXT ULA MEETING

THURSDAY JANUARY 17, 2008

TIME: 8:00PM

LOCATION: D-BAR (NEXT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN)

ADDRESS: 6521 E. Northwest Hwy Dallas, TX. 

*The new owner of The D-Bar is Manuel Mendoza, he has agreed to the following: 
1. He is going to install some type of partition/curtain to block off the noise from the bar area.
2. He is working on drink specials during the meeting. 
3. They are not serving food at this time, he is working with the city to get his food permit
4. He will add more chairs to the meeting area and maybe move the pool table for more room.

He is going to try and make it to the next ULA Meeting on Thursday 17th.*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ULA

Upcoming Car Shows:


----------



## Synbad979

Please take down the 97.9 the beat carshow flyer...
NOTHING HAS BEEN SET YET!
THERE HASN'T BEEN A LOCATION SET !


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jan 17 2008, 12:19 PM~9718840
> *Upcoming Car Shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jan 17 2008, 12:19 PM~9718840
> *Upcoming Car Shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

*How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 250 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know... Get your tickets now donate later.*

Techniques Valentines dance


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jan 17 2008, 12:19 PM~9718840
> *
> 
> *


Miss allot of clubs this night.... reminds me of the old days !!! 
See you Again on the 31st


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG

*How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 115 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know... Get your tickets now donate later.

if you need Jose or david for Tickets... I've sent out allot via the mail to people who request them mailed

*


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236


----------



## Synbad979

I have been contacted by the organizers of the Mardi Gras Parade that will be taking place in Dallas on Saturday February 2, 2008.

They would like 10 lowrider cars to participate in the parade.

Please IM me if you or your club is interested so i can get all the information and forms to you.

Also each driver is required to have insurance and drivers license and will have to present it before the parade.


----------



## calbombas




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 22 2008, 05:45 PM~9758139
> *If anybody from Oak Cliff needs tickets let me know,  I can meet you in the hood      heres my # 214 356-1633 jose
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Homies…

If you need Tickets see my members Jose, David, I’m just about out once there gone that it no Ticket no entry in the Dance…. Jose will be at the next ULA Meeting I have mail out allot of tickets so I’m almost out I have 10 Tickets left after that last ten you need to contact my other members….

See you at the Dance this year Ticket went FAST !!!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 1ST ANUALL CAR SHOW AND BIG HOP;;AIR BAGS HYDRO;; SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL SANMTA ANA CA ;;714-6049092;;ASK FOR BIG AL'';';;ALL CLUBS WELCOM


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Feb 4 2008, 06:48 AM~9860467-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-teal62impala_@Feb 4 2008, 08:41 AM~9860963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*That sounds just about right !!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG

*IT ON THE TIME HAS COME*


----------



## Homie Styln

This show is for a good cause. The lady who throws this show uses the money to buy scholl supplies for needy childeren. She has them once a month..


----------



## People's Choice

97.9 The Beat Carshow is April 27th. more info coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet

April 27th inside the Dallas Convention Center. Flyer's coming soon.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## 5811MSgtP




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10062164
> *and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*TOPCOP DOD POLICE 
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB 
LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS *


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## People's Choice

Not trying to trip or nothing, but we don't have the park yet. :uh:


----------



## benbendana

:0


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 12 2008, 05:10 PM~10153685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> A SHOW-N-SHINE BENEFITING THE CHILDREN OF ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS SPONSORING THIS SHOW.
> 
> APRIL 5TH,2008 @ ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
> 
> 1300 N. JUSTIN DALLAS ,TX. 75211
> 
> REGISTRATION:8:30-10:00
> 
> SHOW 10:00-3:30
> 
> WE ARE ASKING A $10 DONATION AT TIME OF REGISTRATION
> 
> ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE............
> 
> QUESTIONS?? CALL ERNEST @214-664-5412 OR EVA @214-694-4492


[/quote]


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## YogiRichard

Will Def B there


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 3 2008, 04:58 PM~10568159
> *Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz




----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 5 2008, 05:23 AM~10577490
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

FT WORTH HITTING THE STREET SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 12 2008, 06:27 AM~10633586
> *http://www.majestixcarclub.com/images/index.htm</span></a>
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 5811MSgtP

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 13 2008, 08:49 AM~10642945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

_For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. He was a character and I appreciate all the laughs and shots and beers he brought me. Can't Judge his life but he will be missed!_










DALLAS — Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion. 

Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said. 

The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot. 

Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody. 

The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m. 

Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday. -- Courtesy of WFAA


----------



## VENOM65

HOLY SHIT, THAT IS FUCKED UP. MAY HE REST IN PEACE. WE WILL MISS U MAN.


----------



## TechniquesOG

DIDN'T KNOW HIM... BUT THAT MESSED UP RIP :angel:


----------



## Mr. A

DAMN!! ......R.I.P. POLLO.


----------



## JapanTech

:thumbsup:


----------



## $ReYeS$

R.I.P. Homie :angel:


----------



## 9-lives

SUP HOMIES ............BIG THROW DOWN THIS WEEKEND 4 MY 
BIRTHDAY THIS FRIDAY .............ALL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RYDERS INVITED TO SHO N SHINE D RANFLAS FROM 8-10 AND THA PARTY STARTS THEN !!!!!!
PLENTY OF PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YO,EVEN IF YA DON'T TAKE YO RIDE ,YA STILL INVITED TO HELP ME THROW DOWN ANOTHER YEAR OF LIFE !!!! 







[/size][/color]


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 13 2008, 07:49 AM~10642945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* 


MEMORIAL DAY MAJESTIX DE DALLAS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY HOMIES 25 MAY 2008

*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 4 2008, 09:53 PM~10575251
> *
> *


----------



## ASP Promotions

If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........

HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK 
8111 KIRBY DR.
HOUSTON, TX 77054
UNITED STATES 
Hotel Reservations: 1 888 890 0242 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-713-7901900 
Price $89.00




All you need to tell them is you want to make a rsvp for June 8th 93.3 Car Show.


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

I know there are lot of things going down on June 21st but I would say this. Leonard & me have been active with the ULA and supported ULA members and events for many years. I would hope that if you can only make one event on the 21st you will come support 2 long standing ULA members for a good cause...



> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 4 2008, 09:53 PM~10575251
> *
> 
> *


----------



## CHEVY 1

S.R.B. Benefit Car Show


----------



## Homie Styln

I know there are lot of things going down on June 21st but I would say this. Leonard & me have been active with the ULA and supported ULA members and events for many years. I would hope that if you can only make one event on the 21st you will come support 2 long standing ULA members for a good cause...



> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 4 2008, 09:53 PM~10575251
> *
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2008, 05:53 PM~10790433
> * I know there are lot of things going down on June 21st but I would say this. Leonard & me have been active with the ULA and supported ULA members and events for many years. I would hope that if you can only make one event on the 21st you will come support 2 long standing ULA members for a good cause...
> *


----------



## RML3864

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

I haven't done this in a while but for those who don't have a full value policey on their car contact Tom Hubbell at Hagerty's.. 900-922-4050 ext 8752...
This is a good company to deal with, trust me on this I know first hand... I have all my cars ins'd by them... Remember shit happens...


----------



## 9-lives

ARE THERE ANY EVENTS GOING ON JULY 20TH ???

SOME CHANCES NEEDING TO BE MADE ON OUR BEHALF .......


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Click The Link *

TECHNIQUES CC 3RD ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW, ARLINGTON TX. ~Veterans of Foreign Wars~


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Guys & Gals, 

My car club is hosting another car wash this saturday. Everyone is welcomed to come and check it out and get your whips shined up. Please feel free to contact me at my new Cell #214-780-8087 with any questions or concerns. 

Here is a link to our flyer.....










Thanks and hope to see some of you guys there....




-ZEUS


----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT JOES TONITE!!!!! YALL DOWN?????  :*_cool:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## JapanTech

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yea ill be there!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 20 2008, 03:33 PM~10915626
> *yea ill be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2008, 04:19 PM~10926810
> *Thx for the very little support we got from the ULA for this event...
> *


*I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.

THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..

BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
JOKERS
1-20 CAR CLUB
LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

CONGRATULATIONS TO
BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

*I DIDN'T GET MANY PIX.. TO BUSY RUNNING AROUND THE HALL... POST UP IF YOU GOT THEM HOMIES?*


----------



## JapanTech

:biggrin:


----------



## JapanTech




----------



## TechniquesOG

what next ?


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2008, 10:08 AM~10947699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

My Car Club is hosting another Car Wash....Again....yes. I presented it last night at the meeting. We are really trying to get our name out there, raise money to take trips to out of town shows to represent for Dallas and pay for mostly gas expenses. So please come out and support us if you can. I have taken care of some of the guys cars of the ULA so dont worry about not getting a good wash. 










When: 06-28-2008
Where: Pep Boys (3120 Ft Worth Ave. Dallas, Tx. 75211)
Time: 12pm - 5pm

For more info contact me: ZEUS @ #214-780-8087


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Regal85TX1

THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY ! ! !


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 30 2008, 09:57 PM~10986260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## tijuanasean

Any cruises planned this weekend?


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 214Texas

We need each and every one of you to go and Register right now so we can make sure we can get Texas Motor Speedway this year.

The Marriott Champions Circle hotel sets a new standard for ImpalaFest and does it all at a special $90 + Tax a night rate! This special rate is only available for the nights of September 26, September 27 and September 28. Please use "Car Show" as the special promotion code to get the discounted rate for the host hotel. Contact Tina Crunk, 1-817-961-0800, if you have any problems with making reservations. 

*When is it?*
September 26th, 27th, 28th which is a Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Various events are spread out over those 3 days. Many people will choose to arrive a day early at the hotel on the 25th to meet, greet, shop, sight-see, do some cruising, enjoy special dinner traditions and begin to get themselves and their cars ready for competition. 

*Where is it?*
ImpalaFest 2008 is not held at just one location. The registration and event headquarters is located at the Marriot Champions Circle across the street from TMS. The A Great American Car Show and Road Course Racing will be held at Texas Motor Speedway across the road from host hotel. All after hours events will be held at various locations around the area, see schedule of events for more info. 

*Who can participate?*
Anyone can participate in ImpalaFest!
2008 is the second year in which ImpalaFest will include "Open Division" events in addition to the traditional "B-Body Only" events.
Bring your 94-96 Impala SS or B-Body to compete in our traditional "B-Body only" events.
Bring your 1900's-2009 Hot Rod, Classic Cruiser, Muscle Car or "Tuner" any brand, make or model. Bring your Model T, 64 Impala Lowrider, 52 Ford Coupe, Harley Davidson Bike and Truck or anything in between. Car clubs will be allowed to park together for ease of judging and hanging out with new friends. 
Be it a stock or custom vehicle everyone is welcome to compete in the Car Show or Road Course Racing.

*Are B-Bodies going to compete against other cars?*
NO !
ImpalaFest is STILL a traditionally B-Body and 94-96 Impala SS event, those events will NOT change.
Providing "Open Division" events for others to participate in is our way of bringing others into our event in order to educate them on our cars, our clubs, our events and for all of us to get to know one another and further the enjoyment and add to the enrichment of various automobile hobbies. 

*Can I really bring any car?*
YES! Corvettes are a common sight at our events and are always welcome to attend all of our events.
After all, the 94-96 Impala SS is simply a 4-Door Vette aren't they? HEHEHE

*What events are available to participate in?*
Registration Day at the Marriott Champions Circle Friday September 26th

B-Body and 94-96 Impala SS Only Events
B-Body Car Show Saturday September 27th
B-Body Road Course Racing Saturday September 27th

Open Division Events
Car Show Saturday September 27th
Road Course Racing Saturday September 27th

What is the cost?

If a person wanted to participate in everything they would pay the following.
Registration - $75
Road Course Racing - $25
Total - $100
*** Late Registration after 08/20/2008 or at the hotel or the location of the event is an additional $25.

ImpalaFest 2008 Schedule of Events

*Friday September 26*

* 12:00pm-7:00pm Registration at Marriott Champion's Circle Hotel Across from TMS
* Friday Night Drag Racing at Denton Drag Strip, Contact Cheston Phillips for more info.
* 7:00pm Car Show Judges meeting at Host Hotel
* 8:00pm Cruise to Joe T. Garcias www.joets.com

A Party bus for Joe T's will be available for ImpalaFest revelers.

2201 N. Commerce St.
Fort Worth, TX 76106 click for map

*Saturday September 27*

* 8:00 a.m. - Registration at Texas Motor Speedway opens
* 8:30 a.m. - Cars must be parked for show
* 9:00 a.m. - Driver's Meeting for Road Course
* 9:30 a.m. - Judging Starts
* 12:00 p.m. - 12:30 p.m. - Lunch Break
* 4:30 p.m. - Car Show over
* 4:45 p.m. - Everyone must leave track
* 6:00 p.m. - Trophy Presentation at Host Hotel, Marriott Champions Circle
* ????? - Parking Lot Party (will begin as soon as trophy presentation is over)

*Sunday September 28*


* 9:00 a.m. - 1:00 p.m. - 1st Annual HOSS Picnic Road Rally

We hope to see everyone out there having a great time again this year as always.


----------



## STATION X




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

We will Definitly be at the Aztlan Show and The Techniques this weekend.....



-ZEUS
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
Dallas, Tx


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 12 2008, 12:36 PM~10856147
> *Click The Link
> 
> TECHNIQUES CC 3RD ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW, ARLINGTON TX. ~Veterans of Foreign Wars~
> *


VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER

- CASH PRIZE OVERALL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD (VEHICLES)
- BIKES AWARDS 1ST & 2ND

- Regular beer (Bud, Coors Lite, and Miller Lite) will be $2.00 inside and out like last year
- Breakfast is $4.00 all you can eat; times are 0900-1130.
- Food- brisket, beans, potato salad--$7.00; hamburgers and hotdogs outside--$2.00; cake walk.

- BEER RAFFLE 18PKS= 1ST-10 EA., 2ND-3 EA., 3RD-1 EA. / $5.00 EACH TICKETS
- DJ / PLAYA STYLE PRODUCTIONS FOR ENTERTAINMENT
- JUMPER FOR THE KIDS
- THE VFW WILL HAVE THERE OWN RAFFLES GOOD PRIZE

SUPPORT THE TROOPS.... WE HAVE ALL EITHER KNOW SOMEONE OR HAD A FAMILY MEMBER THERE IN THE WAR SO COME ON OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT TO THE MEN AND WOMEN.


----------



## TechniquesOG

*<span style=\'color:green\'>The 3rd Annual VFW Benefit Car Show in Arlington TX "13 JULY 2008" 12pm - 530pm HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER</span>[/i]*


----------



## Austin Ace

CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724
JULY 18-20 2008

ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

My Club is heading down to HeatWave but have all newer style "Big Body" cars and trucks.... 

Who else is going down to Austin from D-Town?



-ZEUS


----------



## STATION X




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 10 2008, 01:49 PM~11057183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I will be in Austin....I really wanted to go to your event....




-ZEUS


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 4 2008, 11:46 AM~9861343
> *TECHNIQUES TEXAS CAR SHOW TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE IT'S GOING TO BE ON BRING YOUR TENT'S[/i]*


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*
1970 Impala custom …. Asking 6500.00 or OBO This car is my not mines it’s belongs to my friend she is looking to sell this car it’s been in her family for about 10 year’s, She is also interested in “trades” daily driver + cash too… Call Annette @ 817 344-0193 she will be taking it to the Techniques Car Show tomorrow…. That way you can see in person…*


----------



## TopCopOG

*Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……

<span style=\'color:black\'>Los Carnales cc
Blvd Ace’s cc
Jokerz cc
Phaylanx cc
Low4Life cc
Dallas Lowriders cc
Majestics dfw
Ft Worth Crew BIG Thanks
Intokablez CC
LoLo’s CC
I-20 CC
Artistics Bike club
Simply stunning cc
Getto Dreams cc
Estilo cc
Unlimtimed cc</span>*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Techniques, 

I didnt ge the chance to make it out but my club did and they informed me that they liked your show very well orginized.....


-ZEUS
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

<span style=\'color:blue\'> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
3rd ANNUAL PICNIC !!!!! WE HOPE TO SEE THE 
LOWRIDER INDUSTRY EXPAND & UNITE US ALL AS FAMILIA....... 
SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR FAMILIA & FRIENDS 
TO OUR PICNIC TO ENJOY A SUNDAY AFTERNOON OF FUN.....

LAS GRACIAS FROM THE 

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC" </span>


----------



## 9-lives

_*FRIDAY NITE !!!

I'M AT CLUB SWEETWATERS HOMIES !!!! 

IF YOU WEAR YO CLUB SHIRT,YOU DON'T GET CHARGED ENTRY FEE !!

THAT GOES FOR BOTH,MALE AND FEMALE !!!!

HOPE TO SEE YA OUT THERE HOMIES !!!!

<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h142/214tomtom/THENNOW-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*_
[/quote]


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Where all the ULA people at????? See ya on Thursday....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Homie Styln

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG

*What's going on these Days Homies... Sorry I've been out of pocket these days !!!*


----------



## theoso8

More info coming!!

 
First come, first serve on parking homies. I have talked to alot of clubs and solo riders, and this event should be a good one. We need the metroplex and ULA to pull together and help out Lexi and her family. Lexi's mom Kasie will have desserts on sale and will also raffle off desserts. We will also have T-Shirts with the "Praying for Lexi" logo on it. Come kick back and have a great time, and check out some of the best custom rides in the metroplex!! Also, we will be having a pool tournament inside the Winghouse to start at 1:00. The Cowboys game will start at 3:15 against the Bengals so you can watch it on the BIG screens inside Winghouse!! 

Thanks again, and please keep Lexi in your prayers!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 25 2008, 11:20 AM~11696369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info coming!!
> 
> 
> First come, first serve on parking homies. I have talked to alot of clubs and solo riders, and this event should be a good one. We need the metroplex and ULA to pull together and help out Lexi and her family. Lexi's mom Kasie will have desserts on sale and will also raffle off desserts. We will also have T-Shirts with the "Praying for Lexi" logo on it. Come kick back and have a great time, and check out some of the best custom rides in the metroplex!! Also, we will be having a pool tournament inside the Winghouse to start at 1:00. The Cowboys game will start at 3:15 against the Bengals so you can watch it on the BIG screens inside Winghouse!!
> 
> Thanks again, and please keep Lexi in your prayers!
> *


Are trucks and cars competing against eachother? Or do you have seperate classes fot the two?


-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 25 2008, 03:58 PM~11698147
> *Are trucks and cars competing against eachother?  Or do you have seperate classes fot the two?
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


"Best Truck" 1st and 2nd place just added!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 26 2008, 04:58 AM~11704414
> *"Best Truck" 1st and 2nd place just added!
> *



Are you guys having a SUV and Motorcycle class? I have a few of each, just want to make sure I can bring most of the rides in my club. 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 26 2008, 09:23 AM~11704924
> *Are you guys having a SUV and Motorcycle class? I have a few of each, just want to make sure I can bring most of the rides in my club.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


We can consider SUV a truck and na, we don't have a motorcycle class. But tell everyone to show up anyways. Its gonna be a fun day, and I think its gonna get packed!! It is a great thing how everyone is getting behind this event to show support to a lil girl and her family that need it.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 26 2008, 07:55 AM~11705094
> *We can consider SUV a truck and na, we don't have a motorcycle class. But tell everyone to show up anyways. Its gonna be a fun day, and I think its gonna get packed!! It is a great thing how everyone is getting behind this event to show support to a lil girl and her family that need it.
> *



Cool, Its for a good cause so Im sure you guys will have a good turnout.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ULA




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 26 2008, 10:21 AM~11705740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*if anyone has anything to add to this, please let me know by Monday so we can update this list. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

* ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 2nd @ 8:30pm ~ THE D BAR ~ *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

See you all there on Thursday...    





-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## POORHISPANIC




----------



## SHOW & GO 214




----------



## 9-lives




----------



## Regal85TX1




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tomorrow - Thursday, October 16, 2008. Same place - The D BAR - 8pm
any questions, call me. Thanks................See you there.......*


----------



## 9-lives

HEY BELINDA !!! CAN YOU PLEASE MENTION THIS @ 
THE MEETING ..... WE'RE GONNA TRY TO GET SOME1 OUT THERE AS WELL ..............THANX









THE INVITE IS FOR EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER LEGACY 
SO WE HOPE TO SEE YA THERE AS WELL HOMIES !!!! 

CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MAS DETAIL ON WHAT TO EXPECT ....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11790941


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING, this Thursday, October 30th. Need to know if you are planning a Toy Drive ASAP so I can added to the events list. Any questions, call me or send me and email. See you guys at the D-Bar Thursday...*


----------



## irving customz1

Ya whats up wit a toy drive or a Chrismas party or dinner, Belinda u got to light a fire under these fuckers asses. We need another event anyways so we can have round three of ass wipping, hoppin action.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 27 2008, 08:33 AM~11982717
> *ULA MEETING, this Thursday, October 30th.  Need to know if you are planning a Toy Drive ASAP so I can added to the events list.  Any questions, call me or send me and email.  See you guys at the D-Bar Thursday...
> *


The Official 6 Annual ULA Toy Drive for Santa Cops.. Tentitive date 12-14.. Location to be determined..


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2008, 12:03 AM~12002440
> *Ya whats up wit a toy drive or a Chrismas party or dinner, Belinda u got to light a fire under these fuckers asses. We need another event anyways so we can have round three of ass wipping, hoppin action.
> *


If you want to do a X-mas party that is fine with me. You will have to let me know when and were. I am sure the ULA will back you up on that.


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

*
At this time we have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region. We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... thx*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 5 2008, 08:44 AM~12068683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Belinda!!!*


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12104542
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> Sat. November 22,2008 5pm -6pm
> Official ribbon cutting by Hispanic chamber of comerece,city officials will be present ,proclamation for the Tejano super car show weekend will be read by City of Odessa official. meal will be provided RSVP
> 
> Hall of Fame Award.
> Faustino Flores owner of the renowned 1958 Chevrolet Impala “3K Diamond”. a 3 time Lowrider Magazine world champion and 4 time Tejano Super Car Show “Texas Champion” from UCE Car Club of El Paso T.X. We honor you with great pride; you have earned a part of lowrider History.
> 
> Life Time Contributor
> – Benny Ramos Imperials Car Club of El Paso, Texas, who has attended the TSCS since the first Cinco De Mayo in 1982. He has demonstrated great respect for this Odessa tradition farther more we recognize his outstanding dedication to one of the most prestigious car clubs in the world Imperials Car Club.
> 
> Craftsmanship Award
> – Ezekiel Garcia known as the Engraver of Rollerz Only Car Club. Born in Long Beach, California his dream car “Royal Flush” graced the cover of Lowrider Magazine which led him to open his own business. “Precision Engraving” which is dedicated to the lowrider industry.
> 
> 37th annual tejano super car show Appreciation Awards
> 
> We present you this award in recognition of your continuous support to the TSCS and your outstanding craftsmanship and dedication to the art of lowriding.
> 
> Orlando Cobos Imperials Car Club
> Congrats Joe.....................*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY*


----------



## rd62rdstr

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## {belinda}

*If anyone has events for 2009, please let me know so I can start adding them to the events sheet.......... Thanks*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI*


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Good meeting last night, Food was good too. 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 14 2008, 07:46 AM~12154480
> *Good meeting last night, Food was good too.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


 X2


----------



## {belinda}

*Hello Peeps, just a reminder about the ULA meeting this Thur. November 20th. Lots of things to cover, so please send someone from your club/shop to the meeting. Thx*


----------



## {belinda}

*One more thing........I need to know by today if you have any stops scheduled for a toy drive. This needs to be added to the events sheet and that will get printed this evening. Please let me know as soon as possible if you have something so we can added now. Thanks*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I know some of you might be going out of town for Odessa or Houston. If you stay in town and would like to get your car washed come thru. We will also accept New Unwrapped toys for the ULA / Santa Cop Toy Drive any ULA Member that brings a toy will get a free wash. Come thru and support us, ULA and Santa Cop (DPD) bring a smile to a needy child in the DFW.

Where: Zarate Barber Shop 
2448 W Illinois Ave
Dallas Tx, 75233
in the shopping center on the corner of Illinois and Hampton in Oak Cliff (Same as O'Reilly and Pizza Inn). 

When: 11-22-2008
Time: 10am-4pm

-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

here is one more............ thx


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## {belinda}

*Tomorrow, Sunday, November 23, 2008
we have Garlands Finest & Mellow Kings @ DEJAVU Audio & Concepts @ 11414-a Garland RD. Dallas, TX 75218*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

We are hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

T
T
T


----------



## {belinda}

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:56 AM~12252198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The owner of the Rim Shop has informed us he is trying to get the DMX Tv Crew to go out there on Saturday and Shoot some footage of this event. If your in town come thru and get your car/truck/bike on tv. lol....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:56 AM~12252198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car Wash is tomorrow, it rained last night and supposes to be a good day tomorrow. So come by and get your car wash and drop a toy in the toy bin for some less fortunate children.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda}

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

_SHOW-N-SHINE_

This Saturday a friend of ours is having a grand opening for his Barber Shop, hosting a show-n-shine from 12:30pm - 4:00pm they will be open for business.
We will have a few rides out there...

THIS IS NOT A TOY DRIVE!

*Lucianos Barbershop
3302 W Walnut (Jupiter)
Garland Tx 75042*


----------



## {belinda}

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda}

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## {belinda}

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!*


----------



## I.C. Joker

OK GO TO 

*DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!*


----------



## {belinda}

*Good Morning Peeps...........*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda}

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She went to the clinic today and she is doing GREAT!!! They put her on monthly visits now and has to go to labs every other monday!!! She is still being home schooled by her mom. Thanks for everyones continued prayers and wishes for Lexi!!!!!


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 03:13 PM~12401810
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She went to the clinic today and she is doing GREAT!!! They put her on monthly visits now and has to go to labs every other monday!!! She is still being home schooled by her mom. Thanks for everyones continued prayers and wishes for Lexi!!!!!
> *



thats great. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## I.C. Joker

good get well :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

PLAYERS ISN'T DOING TO GOOD ON DONATIONS OF TOYS .

AS OF RITE NOW,I KNOW I'M NOT IN A CAR CLUB PERO 

IN MY YOUNGER DAY, TIMES WERE JUST AS TOUGH AS THEY 

ARE NOW FOR OTHERS..... I WANT TO GIVE BACK ....DON'T KNOW 

IF WE CAN GET THE COMMITTE OUT THERE WITH THE ULA SHIRTS

AND EXCEPT DONATIONS OF CASH TO BUY TOYS ........

REASON FOR THE ULA SHIRT WEARING,IS TO LET THE RAZA KNOW 

THAT WE'RE DOING IT OUT OF AN ORGANAZATION AND NOT INDEPENDENT.


ALL UP TO YOU GUYS ......

DJ TOM-E


----------



## {belinda}

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## {belinda}

here is the flier.............


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## I.C. Joker

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## {belinda}

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## {belinda}

*I have posted my pictures from the Christmas Party under SHOWS N EVENTS, ULA's Christmas Party 2008 if you want to go by to see them.... thanks*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## {belinda}

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Wishing everyone in the Great ULA and their families the best this holiday season.


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda}

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## theoso8

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 8 2009, 10:02 AM~12642745
> *F.Y.I  NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00.  This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$.  Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>
> *


 :wave: 

**


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## 214pinkcandy

:cheesy:


----------



## {belinda}

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 AM~12651815
> *
> *



*We started off last week with 350 tickets !

Now we only got 220 Left ! and alot of Car Clubs still havent asked for tickets ! 

Dont get left Out Homies get these tickets , Before we run out ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## DFWEntertainment

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT
Vendor.Exhibitor.
Sponsorship Info Contact PH: 
817.896-6407 0r 817-663-3634 or 817-944-1037
www. myspace.com/showtimelatino or 
Make Sure To Add us to your Myspace @
www. myspace. com/latinfesttx 
Also for all update on Artist's Tentatively Scheduled to Perform.....
​


----------



## ladylowrider

Hi Sophia and Belinda! See ya'll at the next meeting!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Jan 13 2009, 11:24 AM~12691552
> *
> Hi Sophia and Belinda! See ya'll at the next meeting!
> *


 See you Thursday


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12687493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT
> Vendor.Exhibitor.
> Sponsorship Info Contact PH:
> 817.896-6407 0r 817-663-3634 or 817-944-1037
> www. myspace.com/showtimelatino or
> Make Sure To Add us to your Myspace @
> www. myspace. com/latinfesttx
> Also for all update on Artist's Tentatively Scheduled to Perform.....
> ​*


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## theoso8




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

HI U.L.A

I WILL BE A THE NEXT MEETING WITH FLYERS AND MORE INFO ON THE 
2ND ANNUAL ARCADIA PARK ELEM. BENEFIT SHOW..

WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT LAST YEAR ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ATTENDED AND WE APPRECITED EVERY ONE OF THEM, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU ON APRIL THE 18TH.


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## {belinda}

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda}

*GOOD MORNING LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!! ~T.G.I.F.~ WOOOO WOOOOO!!!!!!  *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 20 2009, 03:01 PM~12762285
> *HI U.L.A
> 
> I WILL BE A THE NEXT MEETING WITH FLYERS AND MORE INFO ON THE
> 2ND ANNUAL ARCADIA PARK ELEM. BENEFIT SHOW..
> 
> WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT LAST YEAR  ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ATTENDED AND WE APPRECITED EVERY ONE OF THEM, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU ON APRIL THE 18TH.
> *


 It was good last year... look forward to it again


----------



## Mr.Ortiz




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 23 2009, 08:36 AM~12790710
> *It was good last year... look forward to it again
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## ladylowrider

:wave:


----------



## ladylowrider

Hi Belinda! :cheesy:


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Jan 26 2009, 03:42 PM~12819709
> *Hi Belinda!  :cheesy:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

STAY WARM....... BE SAFE IF YOUR OUT DRIVING AROUND!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 28 2009, 08:48 AM~12835436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAY WARM....... BE SAFE IF YOUR OUT DRIVING AROUND!!!
> *












*It sure is COLD...See you Thursday!!*


----------



## Aint no Body!

:0 :0


----------



## 214pinkcandy

:nicoderm:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

New Fliers......



















Also if anyone wants to hangout on a friday night feel free to come thru. 2 Members in my club are Dj's and will be doing their thing on Friday Nights.










-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## {belinda}

*Good Morning Peeps!
Hope everyone has a great day.
T~G~I~F
Have a good weekend.*


----------



## 214Tex

T.G.I.F mi gente,,,,,

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com

See Ya There!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53

all chromed out ready and set to go for switches


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## 9-lives

I'M HOPING DLR WILL ATTEND THE MEETING THIS THURSDAY PERO IF NOT I WOULD TO LET EVERY1 KNOW OF MY PROMOTIONAL V-DAY DANCE @ PLAYERS CLUB .... THE TECHNIQUES TICKET STUB WILL GET YOU A DISCOUNT FOR ENTRY FEE .....

GRACIAS HOMIES ,

9-LIVES DE LOS DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## 9-lives

DALLAS LOWRIDERS PLANING THE 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC ON JULY 19th ..... MORE INFO LATER LATER !!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 AM~12847568
> *New Fliers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if anyone wants to hangout on a friday night feel free to come thru. 2 Members in my club are Dj's and will be doing their thing on Friday Nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *



All events going down this week Bike Night Thursday, Friday Night Party & Sunday Meet & Greet. All hosted by SIMPLY STUNNIN..... Fliers will be handed out this Thursday at the Meeting.


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## D~LowLady~E

SEE YA AT THE MEETING WITH MORE INFO AND FLYERS.....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*4TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC...THREAD IN SHOWS AND EVENTS....*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458520


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TopCopOG

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> *DON'T FORGET THE PARTY CONTINUES @
> 
> THE PLAYERS CLUB !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE STUB TICKET
> 
> AND GET A ENTRY DISCOUNT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG

ttt


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !

NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! ! 

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35

LatinFest 2009... 
Only $10.....









​


----------



## BIG George!

just to let yall know we will be at the ULA meeting tonite i will have pre registration forms and pre sale tickets for the show so let me know while im there ! Thank you ! BIG GEORGE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 12 2009, 12:29 PM~12983073
> *just to let yall know we will be at the ULA meeting tonite i will have pre registration forms and pre sale tickets for the show so let me know while im there ! Thank you ! BIG GEORGE !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: SEE U THERE! I WILL NEED A FEW TICKETS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 Tonight/ 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## 214Tex

Good morning Dallas/FtWorth , have a great weekend.

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## Veteranos CC*Dtown

Veteranos Car Club and the Barrera Family would like to thank the ULA and its members for the donations that were collected for the funeral of Ted Barrera our fellow Veterano member. Thanks to all the car clubs that attended the funeral and brought their rides for Teds last cruise. The donations collected from the ULA members and the cars that were brought to the funeral really meant a lot to the family and to the Veteranos Car Club, thank you all again for your help. 

TED BARRERA
July 9, 1968 - February 10, 2009

















































[/quote]


----------



## DFWEntertainment

​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Veteranos CC*Dtown_@Feb 15 2009, 11:45 PM~13013658
> *Veteranos Car Club and the Barrera Family would like to thank the ULA and its members for the donations that were collected for the funeral of Ted Barrera our fellow Veterano member. Thanks to all the car clubs that attended the funeral and brought their rides for Teds last cruise. The donations collected from the ULA members and the cars that were brought to the funeral really meant a lot to the family and to the Veteranos Car Club, thank you all again for your help.
> 
> TED BARRERA
> July 9, 1968 - February 10, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angel: :angel: :angel: prayers to the family from my family!


----------



## lincolnswanga

when is something gonna go down in houston


----------



## Guest




----------



## lil joe

> Veteranos Car Club and the Barrera Family would like to thank the ULA and its members for the donations that were collected for the funeral of Ted Barrera our fellow Veterano member. Thanks to all the car clubs that attended the funeral and brought their rides for Teds last cruise. The donations collected from the ULA members and the cars that were brought to the funeral really meant a lot to the family and to the Veteranos Car Club, thank you all again for your help.
> 
> TED BARRERA
> July 9, 1968 - February 10, 2009


[/quote]


RIP Homie! :angel:


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## 9-lives

*

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......
WAITIN ON ULA & ULC SCHEDULE TO PULL THIS THROUGH !!! *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 24 2009, 06:41 AM~13095292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT
> 
> CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......
> 
> WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....
> 
> SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......
> WAITIN ON ULA & ULC SCHEDULE TO PULL THIS THROUGH !!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

*THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A 
GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......

MEMBERS ONLY ........ THE PLAYER WILL GET FREE ENTRY AT THE DOOR !!! 

I NEED MINIMUM OF 20 PLAYERS TO MAKE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE !!!

CASH MONEY WINNINGS !!!! 

PM ME IF ANY CAR CLUB MEMBER IS INTERESTED !!!! *


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## Emperor Goofy

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*


*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*











*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403


************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 AM~12847568
> *New Fliers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if anyone wants to hangout on a friday night feel free to come thru. 2 Members in my club are Dj's and will be doing their thing on Friday Nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN THIS SUNDAY......

Everyone is welcomed to come and show what you got.....

lo lows, hoppers, donks, cars, trucks.... Local shops come thru and pass out your business cards 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## DFWEntertainment

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !​


----------



## 9-lives

*THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A 
GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......

MEMBERS ONLY ........ THE PLAYER WILL GET FREE ENTRY AT THE DOOR !!! 

I NEED MINIMUM OF 20 PLAYERS TO MAKE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE !!!

CASH MONEY WINNINGS !!!! 

PM ME IF ANY CAR CLUB MEMBER IS INTERESTED !!!! *
[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

for those that would like to have your car club logo to be on the flyer for the SUBLIMINAL C.C./DIAMOND GLAZED RECORDS CAR WASH & CONCERT going on MARCH 28TH 12-5PM @ WINGHOUSE OFF LOOP 12/I-35 & NORTHWEST HIGHWAY...please email me your logo by today 6pm. if you have any questions regarding the show plz pm me or email me. thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## BIG George!

PRE REG. CUT OFF DATE HAS CHANGED TO APRIL 10 2009! THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Are we doing the Easter Sunday Picnic??


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 4 2009, 12:40 PM~13178215
> *Are we doing the Easter Sunday Picnic??
> *


YES


----------



## Homie Styln

> *I Believe in Oak Cliff they call this a Bar Room Blitz</span> :0*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Is anyone aware that www.uladfw.com is shut down? tried going to it today and its no good. Saw another link where they shut it down as of the 5th of january 09. Just FYI for the heads over the ULA.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC+Mar 4 2009, 01:40 PM~13178215-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are we doing the Easter Sunday Picnic??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Mar 4 2009, 02:37 PM~13178893
> *YES
> *


No flyer :0 Whats the date


----------



## 79monte_carlo

SUP HOMIES!!

IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY GLASS ENGRAVING, HIT ME UP, I CAN HIT U UP WID SOME FRESH ART BEFORE THE KICK OFF TOUR!! P.M. ME ANY QUESTIONS, ILL BE GLAD TO ANSWER BACK ASAP!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIES, AND HIT ME UP FOR SOME FRESH ARTWORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

*THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A 
GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........

FLIERS FOR THIS EVENT WILL BE AT THE ULA MEETING THIS WEEK .... PLEASE CALL ME IF ANY OTHER QUESTIONS MAY NEED TO BE ANSWERED ....... *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 8 2009, 08:02 PM~13219788
> *:werd:
> No flyer  :0  Whats the date
> *


April 12th

Flag Pole Hill Park....



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 9 2009, 10:51 AM~13223395
> *April 12th
> 
> Flag Pole Hill Park....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :0 

They told me the 19th :angry: 

I'll have the camera ready :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 9 2009, 09:18 AM~13223597
> *:0
> 
> They told me the 19th  :angry:
> 
> I'll have the camera ready  :cheesy:
> *


I need to get a new one.... I seem to always forget until im at a show and cant take pics. :angry: 


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 9 2009, 11:21 AM~13223616
> *I need to get a new one.... I seem to always forget until im at a show and cant take pics.  :angry:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


Me too, but then people yell at me for forgetting and make me go back :angry: 

I found a couple SLR's on craigslist and may go today to check them out. Keep mine as back up and shoot with the new one this year


----------



## theoso8

This is a show and shine car show as well. I will be giving out 4 trophy's - 

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bike
Car Club Participation


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Pretty good OSO.... What time will you all be giving out these awards....?




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex

Thanks to all whom came out to support the Forney M.S show. We had lots of fun hanging out with all the car owners and clubs. Once again thanks to Belinda with Estilo,Dallas Lowriders, Five Star, Garlands Finest, Ghetto Dreams, Intokables, LoLows, Principales, Simply Stunnin car/bike, Tim with WWT and a special thanks to TORRES EMPIRE.
    :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 10 2009, 07:19 AM~13234433
> *Thanks to all whom came out to support the Forney M.S show. We had lots of fun hanging out with all the car owners and clubs. Once again thanks to Belinda with Estilo,Dallas Lowriders, Five Star, Garlands Finest, Ghetto Dreams, Intokables, LoLows, Principales, Simply Stunnin car/bike, Tim with WWT and a special thanks to TORRES EMPIRE.
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 29 2009, 09:13 AM~12847359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FRIDAY....MARCH 20,2009- WHISKEY CHARLIES/SIMPLY STUNNIN C.C./PLAYASTYLE PRODUCTIONS PRESENT:NAUGHTY/KINKY SCHOOL GIRL OUTFIT/FRIDAY NIGHT PARTY OFFICIALLY @ WHISKEY CHARLIES SPORTS BAR AND GRILLE. COME AND SEE YOUR FAVORITE WHISKEY CHICK IN THE FINEST/MOST PROVACATIVE/NAUGHTY SCHOOL GIRL OUTFIT YET. IF YOU MISSED THE VALENTINES DAY LINGERIE PARTY THEN YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE. MONEY AND PRIZES GIVEN OUT TO YOUR CHICK THAT NIGHT. DALLAS FINEST DJ'S EDDIE G AND SPY ROCKIN THA DESKS TILL 2AM. DRINK SPECIALS/APPETIZERS, NO COVER/NO DRESSCODE ALL NIGHT LONG. 1651 LONESTAR PARKWAY @ QUICK TRIP BALLPARK GRAND PRARIE,TEXAS 75050. FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL 214)417-8294 OR 214)923-3520. SEE YOU THERE......


-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 10 2009, 08:19 AM~13234433
> *Thanks to all whom came out to support the Forney M.S show. We had lots of fun hanging out with all the car owners and clubs. Once again thanks to Belinda with Estilo,Dallas Lowriders, Five Star, Garlands Finest, Ghetto Dreams, Intokables, LoLows, Principales, Simply Stunnin car/bike, Tim with WWT and a special thanks to TORRES EMPIRE.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

************** WWW.MYSPACE.COM/ALTEREDVIZIONZ ******************


----------



## TechniquesOG

To Early


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Info for the Lincoln Tech Car Show in GP 03-28-2009 

Chris Nite's Birthday Car Show @ Lincoln Tech 
We are moving the Show & Shine crew out to Lincoln Tech this time around for a judged show! There will be a ton of stuff given away and plenty of classes (26 classes) for all of you award people. I will be providing the music and the usual antics Hope to see you all there!
THIS IS A JUDGED SHOW!!!

When: March 28 5pm till 9pm (registration 5 to 6)
Where : Lincoln Tech 2915 Aloutte dr. Grand Prairie Tx 75052
Show Organizer: Jim Fritts - Awards to Go 972-567-0204
Sanderson's Custom & Conversions
Proceeds from this show to be donated to the Small World Foundation, Inc.

First 100 entries recieve FREE T-shirt and BBQ Dinner
First 40 pre-registered have there choice of indoor or outdoor
Awards for Best Paint , Engine and Interior
26+ classes 1st and 2nd in each class , Special Sponsor Awards , 7 Best Of Show awards. PLUS a Chris Nite personal pick award.












-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 13 2009, 06:12 AM~13268192
> *Info for the Lincoln Tech Car Show in GP 03-28-2009
> 
> Chris Nite's Birthday Car Show @ Lincoln Tech
> We are moving the Show & Shine crew out to Lincoln Tech this time around for a judged show! There will be a ton of stuff given away and plenty of classes (26 classes) for all of you award people. I will be providing the music and the usual antics  Hope to see you all there!
> THIS IS A JUDGED SHOW!!!
> 
> When: March 28 5pm till 9pm (registration 5 to 6)
> Where : Lincoln Tech 2915 Aloutte dr. Grand Prairie Tx 75052
> Show Organizer: Jim Fritts - Awards to Go 972-567-0204
> Sanderson's Custom & Conversions
> Proceeds from this show to be donated to the Small World Foundation, Inc.
> 
> First 100 entries recieve FREE T-shirt and BBQ Dinner
> First 40 pre-registered have there choice of indoor or outdoor
> Awards for Best Paint , Engine and Interior
> 26+ classes 1st and 2nd in each class , Special Sponsor Awards , 7 Best Of Show awards. PLUS a Chris Nite personal pick award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :0


----------



## 214Tex

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM !


----------



## Estrella Car Club

American Legion Riders will be hosting their Annual BBQ Cook OFF and
Carshow March 28th in Waco at the American Legion Post 121 at 4th St.
and Tennessee near the Waco Zoo admission is free to the public
all clubs and solo riders are welcome to participate
registration is from 8am to 12pm show last till 5pm
cars and trucks-$20
motorcycles and bicycles-$10
trophies will be awarded 1st, 2nd,3rd
food ,sodas,and beer will be sold
no outside food or drink allowed
for more information contact Bill Mahon "Loner" at 254-744-9145


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 13 2009, 3:01 PM~13179146
> *NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Need some cars to come out with 97.9 The Beat in Garland This Sunday from 12pm till 4pm. 149 W kingsley at the levine's at kingsley & 1st Street. Hit me up Don't need alot of cars just those who are around the garland area !!!


----------



## 9-lives

* PM ME IF YA INTERESTED IN 
REPPIN YO PLAKA HOMIES 

*


----------



## Synbad979

WOW The post was 4 pages deep....LOL NOT COOL !!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 23 2009, 09:45 PM~12798172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is going down this weekend just TTT.....For a good time on a good ass weather day....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

GIVING OUT SOME NICE 4 FT TROPHIES FOR:

BEST CAR
BEST TRUCK
BEST BIKE
AND CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION

NO ENTRY FEE!!!


----------



## 214Tex

Have a great weekend DFW  

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM

See Ya :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## theoso8

SUP U.L.A.?? HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU OUT THERE AT OUR EVENT THIS SATURDAY. HIT UP THIS THREAD AND SHOW SOME LUV... SEE YOU THURSDAY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465762


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

[/url]


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## TechniquesOG

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-27-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We need Eggs and Candy .. If You Have Any Questions PM Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG ED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## Lord Goofy

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## theoso8

JUST ADDED FOR SATURDAY...


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## 9-lives

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT HOMIES !!! ALL C.C. INVITED !!! LOWRIDER CAR CLUB MEMBERS ONLY ALLOWED TO PLAY...NO OUTSIDERS CAN PLAY ..... EVERY WOMAN/MAN FOR THEMSELVES !!! GET YO PRACTICE ON !!!


----------



## theoso8

CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD. CAR CLUB WITH THE MOST RIDES AT THIS GRAND OPENING WILL GET THEIR PLAKA TATTED ON THEM FOR FREE. THIS IS ONLY FOR THE MEMBERS OF THAT CLUB WITH THEIR CARS OR BIKES THERE.

MUCH MORE INFO TO COME ON THIS. THERE WILL BE SOME MUSICAL PERFORMERS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET WILL BE IN THE MIX!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 9 2009, 10:45 AM~13223815
> *Me too, but then people yell at me for forgetting and make me go back  :angry:
> 
> I found a couple SLR's on craigslist and may go today to check them out.  Keep mine as back up and shoot with the new one this year
> *


I take two cameras....el cheapo and the toodamnmucho.... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG ED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## DFWEntertainment

​


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG TED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Switch Man Jr.

hmm what's the rules to this king of street plaque cause I've beat bad boys twice already and he won't come off of it?


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 04:31 PM~13509091
> *hmm what's the rules to this king of street plaque cause I've beat bad boys twice already and he won't come off of it?
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Don't know the rules, but they were at the hop on saturday. Heard you were gonna be there... There was no street hop at Joe's on sunday?? Ain't realy been a hop or challenge since Twilight Bar show with Majestics... :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

he lied and said he wasn't going cuzz of the rules the I called him back and said you coming to joes to hop right.....he said "nah I got other stuff to do"......


----------



## theoso8

There gonna be a hop at the Easter picnic on Sunday?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

what do King of the Streets even mean if we never see his ass on the streets?:0


----------



## theoso8

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, Switch Man Jr.

:0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 7 2009, 05:29 PM~13509761
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: theoso8, Switch Man Jr.
> 
> :0  :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 7 2009, 05:44 PM~13509919
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: SUP HOMIE?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 7 2009, 05:52 PM~13509995
> *:biggrin:  SUP HOMIE?
> *


Sup...just looking to see which chipper is in my range :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.

so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0 

can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey ULA PEEPS, 

Hey guys, I need to know if you have an event coming up as soon as possible. (Like maybe no later than today), I will be making corrections and adding new events today. Once I am done they will get printed. If I dont get your info it will not be added to the list. Please call, email me or mesg. me asap. Thanks*


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13510718
> *but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


 :0 

Fri
Apr 10
Sunny
high 78°
low 49°
precip 0%

Sat
Apr 11
Isolated T-Storms
high 74°
low 60°
precip 30%

Sun
Apr 12
Scattered T-Storms
high 75°
low 48°
precip 40%


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13510718
> *well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81

> *so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 05:12 PM~13510718
> *well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 8 2009, 07:38 AM~13515481
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sup homie? You hoppin the 65?? :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 8 2009, 05:45 AM~13515502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Sup homie? You hoppin the 65?? :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEA !! U ALREADY KNOW !!!  :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 8 2009, 07:49 AM~13515517
> *HELL YEA !! U ALREADY KNOW !!!   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yall a trip :roflmao: :roflmao:
so what we go do :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 8 2009, 09:14 AM~13515859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yall a trip :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> so what we go do  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Sounds like a CHALLENGE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I will be there to watch :biggrin: So friday at Joe's????? What time???? :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81

> *Sounds like a CHALLENGE!!  I will be there to watch  So friday at Joe's????? What time???? *



im ready too :biggrin: 
















































*not* :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 8 2009, 10:40 AM~13516520
> *im ready too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13510718
> *well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr.+Apr 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13510718-->
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gods pissed that poeple cant act right. He saw that easter was being split, so hes sending down the thunder and lighting and said screw these folks....no body aint doing shit this year :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 7 2009, 11:20 PM~13513013
> *:0
> 
> Fri
> Apr 10
> Sunny
> high 78°
> low 49°
> precip 0%
> 
> Sat
> Apr 11
> Isolated T-Storms
> high 74°
> low 60°
> precip 30%
> 
> Sun
> Apr 12
> Scattered T-Storms
> high 75°
> low 48°
> precip 40%
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theoso8_@Apr 9 2009, 12:37 PM~13528109
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 9 2009, 12:59 PM~13528287
> *Gods pissed that poeple cant act right.  He saw that easter was being split, so hes sending down the thunder and lighting and said screw these folks....no body aint doing shit this year  :0
> :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Sunday: A few clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 60s. 

Just got off the weather channel......






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 9 2009, 03:13 PM~13529395
> *Sunday: A few clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 60s.
> 
> Just got off the weather channel......
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*COMING SOON LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 9 2009, 10:59 AM~13528287
> *Gods pissed that poeple cant act right.  He saw that easter was being split, so hes sending down the thunder and lighting and said screw these folks....no body aint doing shit this year  :0
> :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 9 2009, 03:13 PM~13529395
> *Sunday: A few clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 60s.
> 
> Just got off the weather channel......
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


I still see Thunder Storms :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 9 2009, 11:59 AM~13528287
> *Gods pissed that poeple cant act right.  He saw that easter was being split, so hes sending down the thunder and lighting and said screw these folks....no body aint doing shit this year  :0
> :dunno:
> *


do u see dead people too!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 9 2009, 02:02 PM~13529851
> *I still see Thunder Storms  :angry:
> *


I entered Dallas.... Not too sure about FT Worth....








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG TED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 8 2009, 08:15 AM~13516330
> *:0  :0  :0 Sounds like a CHALLENGE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: I will be there to watch :biggrin:  So friday at Joe's????? What time???? :biggrin:
> *


SO IS THERE GOING TO BEA HOPP YES OR NO?
:rant:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 9 2009, 04:36 PM~13531107
> *SO IS THERE GOING TO BEA HOPP YES OR NO?
> :rant:
> *


Idk I'm trying to see cuz hell badboys be hiding and shit..... they never in the streets pass it to someone who aint scared to hop on any given weekend


----------



## fatmexican55

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 9 2009, 06:01 PM~13531355
> *Idk I'm trying to see cuz hell badboys be hiding and shit..... they never in the streets pass it to someone who aint scared to hop on any given weekend
> *


seems like u have your crew ready to cheer for u. but the other day when u went 2 the shop you didnt say shit about a hop. u just go to the shop to be nosey. next time u go dont be surprised if u get ran off.!!! but if u want to hop go sunday to the park rain or shine!!!!!!


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

:rant: :rant: ...... come on my ***** .....i don't have a crew either remember that  I'm cool with everyone all that other shit don't have nothing to do with me....:biggrin:

I don't trailer my car and I aint driven way over there from ftw off 20 in no rain


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Apr 9 2009, 04:08 PM~13529897-->
> 
> 
> 
> do u see dead people too!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someimes....but i hate getting my hand bloody so i try to stay friendly
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 9 2009, 04:27 PM~13530046
> *I entered Dallas.... Not too sure about FT Worth....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


My too bro


----------



## {belinda}

*<span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:red\'>ULA'S 8TH ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
</span>
EASTER EGG HUNT (In Memory of Magali Morales) WILL BE AT 1PM 

**Pls be sure that all beverages MUST be in cups**

thanks for everyones support with the easter eggs</span>*


----------



## Synbad979

80% Chance of Rain Starting Saturday Nite after midnite with inches of rain predicted and possible hail and thunderstorms......
They say 100% of the DFW will be affected with Rain.
since Nobody is gonna be on the computer @ 6am 
maybe ULA Secretarys need to call all presidents and let them know its cancelled.
Its sucks but we dont control the weather


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 10 2009, 01:44 PM~13540265
> *80% Chance of Rain Starting Saturday Nite after midnite with inches of rain predicted and possible hail and thunderstorms......
> They say 100% of the DFW will be affected with Rain.
> since Nobody is gonna be on the computer @ 6am
> maybe ULA Secretarys need to call all presidents and let them know its cancelled.
> Its sucks but we dont control the weather
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: SO WHATS GONNA HAPPEN???


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 10 2009, 03:44 PM~13540265
> *80% Chance of Rain Starting Saturday Nite after midnite with inches of rain predicted and possible hail and thunderstorms......
> They say 100% of the DFW will be affected with Rain.
> since Nobody is gonna be on the computer @ 6am
> maybe ULA Secretarys need to call all presidents and let them know its cancelled.
> Its sucks but we dont control the weather
> *


This niccah here......thats the difference between the wannabes and the real deal.

Rain or shine....the lowriding moto!


----------



## TechniquesOG

*WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## {belinda}

*Sorry ULA PEEPS but as of right now.......... the ULA Easter Picnic "IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN" (due to mother nature.) Pls pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 12 2009, 06:25 AM~13552121
> *Sorry ULA PEEPS but as of right now.......... the ULA Easter Picnic "IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN" (due to mother nature.) Pls pass the word.  Thanks
> *


is it still off


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2009, 07:27 AM~13545475
> *This niccah here......thats the difference between the wannabes and the real deal.
> 
> Rain or shine....the lowriding moto!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 12 2009, 07:54 AM~13552459
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## oldchevy

There is only one car club at the park as of 15 min ago! :uh:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by oldchevy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:00 AM~13552482
> *There is only one car club at the park as of 15 min ago! :uh:
> *


then here we come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Okay.. I guess it off to the ULC picnic it on


----------



## VENOM65

DAMN THAT SUX, WELL THE ULC EASTER PICNIC IS GOING ON IF SOME OF YOU GUYS WANT TO COME OUT THIS WAY. 


AND DONT FORGET TO KEEP LOUIE FROM LM IN YALLS PRAYERS GUYS HE A LOWRIDER LEGEND HERE IN TEXAS AND WE NEED TO KEEP PRAYING FOR HIM SO HE CAN PULL THROUGH.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 12 2009, 06:25 AM~13552121
> *Sorry ULA PEEPS but as of right now.......... the ULA Easter Picnic "IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN" (due to mother nature.) Pls pass the word.  Thanks
> *


No Way  .. this will be the first ULA picnic cancelled


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 12 2009, 08:01 AM~13552488
> *then here we come!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 12 2009, 08:01 AM~13552491
> *DAMN THAT SUX, WELL THE ULC EASTER PICNIC IS GOING ON IF SOME OF YOU GUYS WANT TO COME OUT THIS WAY.
> AND DONT FORGET TO KEEP LOUIE FROM LM IN YALLS PRAYERS GUYS HE A LOWRIDER LEGEND HERE IN TEXAS AND WE NEED TO KEEP PRAYING FOR HIM SO HE CAN PULL THROUGH.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: to the ULC picnic

*I'm keeping you in my prayers Louie !!!! :angel: :angel: *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 12 2009, 08:02 AM~13552498
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


it off beach going west from dallas on the 30 fwy then make a right turn believe it on the right hand side.. somebody correct me if I'm wrong

I know from Ft Worth it 30 east gett off beach then make a left.. right hand side or left can remember


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 12 2009, 08:01 AM~13552488
> *then here we come!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Juan_Gotti

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 12 2009, 08:07 AM~13552511
> *it off beach going west from dallas on the 30 fwy then make a right turn believe it on the right hand side.. somebody correct me if I'm worng
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 12 2009, 08:02 AM~13552497
> *No Way   .. this will be the first ULA picnic cancelled
> *


_a little rain has never stopped the event before... why now, i'm sure there will be people there... it is a public park..

Ramon Just called me and said that the easter egg hunt will go on at 1:00 
so how is it cancelled..._


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 12 2009, 08:09 AM~13552522
> *a little rain has never stopped the event before... why now, i'm sure there will be people there... it is a public park..
> 
> Ramon Just called me and said that the easter egg hunt will go on at 1:00
> so how is it cancelled...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 12 2009, 06:25 AM~13552121
> *Sorry ULA PEEPS but as of right now.......... the ULA Easter Picnic "IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN" (due to mother nature.) Pls pass the word.  Thanks
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 

Maybe just the Easter Egg Hunt


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 12 2009, 08:01 AM~13552491
> *DAMN THAT SUX, WELL THE ULC EASTER PICNIC IS GOING ON IF SOME OF YOU GUYS WANT TO COME OUT THIS WAY.
> AND DONT FORGET TO KEEP LOUIE FROM LM IN YALLS PRAYERS GUYS HE A LOWRIDER LEGEND HERE IN TEXAS AND WE NEED TO KEEP PRAYING FOR HIM SO HE CAN PULL THROUGH.
> *



call me Sal before you leave


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 12 2009, 08:17 AM~13552554
> *call me Sal before you leave
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Just talk with John there peeps out their Gateway Park


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

The egg hunt will go on as scheduled at Flagpole. Joe talked to Ester this morning and she wants us to at least have the egg hunt, Louie was worried about that when he first went into the hospital now the egg hunt will be for him and his daughter (Magali).


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 12 2009, 08:24 AM~13552597
> *The egg hunt will go on as scheduled at Flagpole. Joe talked to Ester this morning and she wants us to at least have the egg hunt, Louie was worried about that when he first went into the hospital now the egg unt will be for him and his daughter (Magali).
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 12 2009, 08:24 AM~13552597
> *The egg hunt will go on as scheduled at Flagpole. Joe talked to Ester this morning and she wants us to at least have the egg hunt, Louie was worried about that when he first went into the hospital now the egg unt will be for him and his daughter (Magali).
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

* Praying for you LOUIE and for the family... *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 12 2009, 08:24 AM~13552597
> *The egg hunt will go on as scheduled at Flagpole. Joe talked to Ester this morning and she wants us to at least have the egg hunt, Louie was worried about that when he first went into the hospital now the egg hunt will be for him and his daughter (Magali).
> *


AS WELL AS THE PICNIC RIGHT?


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 12 2009, 08:24 AM~13552597
> *The egg hunt will go on as scheduled at Flagpole. Joe talked to Ester this morning and she wants us to at least have the egg hunt, Louie was worried about that when he first went into the hospital now the egg unt will be for him and his daughter (Magali).
> *


_that's what i'm talking about... maybe this will make Louie come thru _


----------



## Loco 61

Rain Or Shine We Are Already There!! Everyone Invited Over 5000 Eggs
:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA PEEPS, WE WILL ONLY, DO THE EASTER EGG HUNT - THE EGG HUNT WILL BE AT 1PM. ONCE AGAIN, ONLY THE EGG HUNT..

FLAGPOLE HILL 
EGG HUNT
1PM

PASS THE WORD, THANKS*


----------



## bombita54

i went out there there wa only a few cars not wothy of


----------



## bombita54

post if somethinig else is on the schedule laters...


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 9 2009, 07:26 PM~13532725
> *seems like u have your crew ready to cheer for u. but the other day when u went 2 the shop you didnt say shit about a hop. u just go to the shop to be nosey. next time u go dont be surprised if u get ran off.!!! but if u want to hop go sunday to the park rain or shine!!!!!!
> *


excuses, excuses sounds to me like yall dont want to give up the plaque.Bad sportsmanship thats all yall are not like 4u2envy when yall beat him he gave the plaque cause his car was not working so yall took it with pride like yall were supost to but now is a totally diferent story and 4u2envy wants his plaque back so best to get ready and bring that cuttlass to the forth worth show. Oh I forgot about the crew to cheer for switchman yall are wrong we went to hop some cadillac that was supost to be waiting for us but he left.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 12 2009, 07:44 PM~13556206
> *excuses, excuses sounds to me like yall dont want to give up the plaque.Bad sportsmanship thats all yall are not like 4u2envy when yall beat him he gave the plaque cause his car was not working so yall took it with pride like yall were supost to but now is a totally diferent story and 4u2envy wants his plaque back so best to get ready and bring that cuttlass to the forth worth show. Oh I forgot about the crew to cheer for switchman yall are wrong we went to hop some cadillac that was supost to be waiting for us but he left.
> *



*WOW :0 IT'S ALL IN GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP, CALMADO "MI REY" :biggrin: *


----------



## CITYBOY214

first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant. SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 12 2009, 08:27 PM~13556546
> *first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant.  SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!!
> *


 *WOW!*


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13556546
> *first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant.  SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!!
> *


tell me why are we goingt to bring the car if you dont show up but I tell you what let me talk to victor and you will find out


----------



## 88mazda

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 12 2009, 08:40 PM~13556684
> *tell me why are we goingt to bring the car if you dont show up but I tell you what let me talk to victor and you will find out
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 12 2009, 08:49 AM~13552759
> *ULA PEEPS, WE WILL ONLY, DO THE EASTER EGG HUNT -  THE EGG HUNT WILL BE AT 1PM.  ONCE AGAIN, ONLY THE EGG HUNT..
> 
> FLAGPOLE HILL
> EGG HUNT
> 1PM
> 
> PASS THE WORD, THANKS
> *


Good turn out despite the weather.... So good to see all the people out there supporting the event in the memory of Louie's Daughter. We had a great time and all of the kids had a great time and thats all that really mattered anyhow. :cheesy: 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 13 2009, 06:11 AM~13559410
> *Good turn out despite the weather.... So good to see all the people out there supporting the event in the memory of Louie's Daughter.  We had a great time and all of the kids had a great time and thats all that really mattered anyhow. :cheesy:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



That's Great to Hear... beside the park & Rec shutting the park the ULA still came out to do the Easter Egg Hunt !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 13 2009, 06:11 AM~13559410
> *Good turn out despite the weather.... So good to see all the people out there supporting the event in the memory of Louie's Daughter.  We had a great time and all of the kids had a great time and thats all that really mattered anyhow. :cheesy:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



It was a good turn out despite the weather.


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 13 2009, 06:22 AM~13559461
> *That's Great to Hear... beside the park & Rec shutting the park the ULA still came out to do the Easter Egg Hunt !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 for the kids


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13556546
> *first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant.  SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!!
> *


.

man gilbert go tell you and lil dave what ever he wants but he know what I asked him at that shop when I came about that show hop and he know what he told me.....
why ppl have to go thru all this stuff to hop if a stick is what you always wanted I'm sure someone can bring that to every hop and if yall saying I aint doing shit why I can't get a hop?....:/:/


----------



## droptopt-bird

sup switchman jr


----------



## D~LowLady~E

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458575
*

HOWS IT GOIN U.L.A !!!!!!!!!????



DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 13 2009, 09:50 AM~13560701
> *sup switchman jr
> *


wuz up :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

everyone know why I didn't go to that show because of them dumbass rules......

as far as me coming to gilbert shop trying be cool as you say 
what you trying to say we should be beefing  come on man this shit is about hopping and that's it so let's keep it that way 

I heard someone ask to make a way for me not to even hop for the plaque......now why do all that if my car aint doing nothing...hmmm...

ttt for L&M baby he the one sold me my Part 2 fleetwood cause the laws took my 1st one so everyone know what that name means now


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 13 2009, 08:22 AM~13559461
> *That's Great to Hear... beside the park & Rec shutting the park the ULA still came out to do the Easter Egg Hunt !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



even though they "shut the park" we still had a good size group stay and kept the picnic going after the egg hunt! will post the little pics i did get (sorry left my camera @ home so had to settle for camera phone)

also went to visit louie before the picnic...keep him in your prayers...his wife & family was glad we still continued with the egg hunt :angel:


----------



## lil joe

Heres some of the pictures i took


----------



## lil joe

more


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

some camera phones pics i took...missed the hunt (went to visit louie) but glad some stayed for the nice weather (at the end)
didnt get pics of everyone sorry!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0401.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0411.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0413.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0395.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0399.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0404.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0407.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0408.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0410.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0412.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0414.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0417.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0418.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## lil joe

a few more


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

I'l post more tomorrow


----------



## Incognito




----------



## Incognito




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13556546
> *first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant.  SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!!
> *


WoW whats all this about?Everone went to joes to watch a hop is that considered cheerleading?As a shop owner myself i wouldnt run people out of the shop thats bad buisness,u should probly let gilbert make that decistion.As 4 people geting treated like bitches,we will have none of that.Everyone will get treated fairly and with respect.Have a wounderful day everone.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 13 2009, 08:37 PM~13565518
> *some camera phones pics i took...missed the hunt (went to visit louie) but glad some stayed for the nice weather (at the end)
> didnt get pics of everyone sorry!
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0401.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0411.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0413.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0395.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0399.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0404.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0407.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0408.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0410.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0412.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0414.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0417.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/Photo0418.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: NEWB!!!!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 12 2009, 09:27 PM~13556546
> *first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant.  Is this going down????????????? I was planning to roll to Foros but if theres a hop at Joe's then plans are changing!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## elpayaso

hope fu;llu they dont just pass by on the 300 like last weekend


----------



## elpayaso

is the caddy ready switchman


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 14 2009, 08:06 AM~13570385
> *hope fu;llu they dont just pass by on the 300 like last weekend
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: elpayaso, theoso8, ZEUS DA GOD, Switch Man Jr., jesse75042


:biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD MORNING ERRYBODY! :wave:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 14 2009, 06:07 AM~13570387
> *is the caddy ready switchman jr
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Good pics everyone... We had lots of fun. too bad we didnt stick around. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 07:16 AM~13570262
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: NEWB!!!!
> *



:angry: :machinegun: shut up!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 14 2009, 08:31 AM~13570482
> *:angry:  :machinegun: shut up!
> *


----------



## theoso8

SUP 9-LIVES?? SUP WITH THE POOL TOURNAMENT?? :uh:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 06:34 AM~13570502
> *SUP 9-LIVES?? SUP WITH THE POOL TOURNAMENT?? :uh:
> *



some minor complications with the scheduling homie .... working on it though...
Might wait on BIG84's release ...but it has to be this year porque the trophy is already made ..... gives me more time to ge tthe fliers out ..... 
I'll keep you posted carnal


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 05:57 AM~13570361
> *PINCHE INSTIGATOR !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 06:33 AM~13570495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GACHO...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 14 2009, 08:45 AM~13570542
> *Not an instigator homie. I just like seeing a good hop. Its good for everyone that loves lowriding. I been thinkin bout making my 86 Monte into a hopper...
> :0*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 14 2009, 08:42 AM~13570529
> *some minor complications with the scheduling homie .... working on it though...
> Might wait on BIG84's release ...but it has to be this year porque the trophy is already made ..... gives me more time to ge tthe fliers out .....
> I'll keep you posted carnal
> *


Just let me know homie, Subliminal will be there... I want that trophy!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 14 2009, 09:09 AM~13570634
> *GACHO...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

GOING OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ! ! !

If you need Preregistered Form hit up George Today @ 817 495-6251
Dont Forget about the Deadline April 18,2009 










​


----------



## {belinda}

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## DFWEntertainment

SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
​


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13585277
> *Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
> The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX.  We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting.  It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate.  If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.
> 
> 13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
> a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
> a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
> 20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
> Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
> a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
> Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
> some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
> tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
> gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
> CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
> CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
> selling tacos and drink
> some concrete for a covered patio or driveway
> *


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## 214Tex

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND DFW

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
MCKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FTWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
REQUESTS AT KNTU.COM

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## theoso8

Last year we did the "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show for lil Lexi. She touched my heart along with many others. This year is "Praying for Ricky" There will be more information this next couple weeks about his condition. Any one that would like to help with this in any way give me a call. This is just a preliminary flyer. Thanks for the support in advance!


----------



## 92CADDY

2nd Annual Arcadia Park Benefit Show today!!


Rain cleared up and things are lookign good....


Briing your cars/bikes/pedal cars or whatever you got....


More [email protected] http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=458575&st=100


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## spider 53

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

like everyone has said before...thanks to everyone who came out and showed support for louie & his family!!! much love!!! here is a link to the pics on my myspace...over 100 pics...very good turn out especially on a short notice!!! thx again!

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=76302776&albumId=2679634\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2679634</a>
sorry if i left any clubs out!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## theoso8




----------



## {belinda}

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## {belinda}

Isela will do a big shout out today on KNON between 1pm-2pm, so if you can listen to it on the radio or on the net at KNON.org thx


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

Is it possible that the president or vice president of your club send me a physical address to their home or business. Esther Morales would like to send a thank you know to all of you guys and need it asap. Send it to my email address please or PM me. Thanks


----------



## 9-lives

CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!! 

IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY 

N D-TOWN,TEJAS !!!! FUNKY TOWN GOTS TWILIGHT ??? 

WE GOT PLAYERS !! 

COME IN YOUR CLUB SHIRT AND GET THE 

PLAYERS CLUB DISCOUNT HOMIES !!! 

IT'S HAPPENING THIS SATURDAY NITE 

W / THE MYEXTREMERADIO DJ'S N DA MIXX TODA LA NOCHE !!!!

CALLIN OUT ALL CLUB .............DALLAS LOWRIDERS,SUBLIMINAL,ESTILLO,

ROLLERZ ONLY,PRINCIPALES,GHETTO DREAMS,MAGESTICS,

JOKERZ,VETERANOS,

KINGZ,LOW4LYFE,SIMPLY STUNNIN,UNIDOS, D-TOWN BOMBS

AND ALL THE REST OF THE DFW CAR CLUBS !!! 

DON'T MISS OUT ON THE PRE-PARTY HOMIES !!! 

RAFFLE OFF TICKETS FOR FREE COMPLINITRY DRINKS,CD'S,SHIRTS 

AND MUCH MUCH MORE !!!


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## LurchPP




----------



## LurchPP




----------



## Loco 61

Still Going Down Today See Ya Out There


----------



## theoso8




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## 214Tex

Conformation not clear '''


:0 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## bluethunder81

:0


> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 6 2009, 07:10 AM~13800719
> *Let me let you'll in on a secret.....
> 
> May 16th evening hours
> 
> FREE CONCERT in Oak Cliff
> 
> JAY PEREZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## {belinda}

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 29 2009, 02:26 PM~13731786
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
> 3 sets left!!!! Will also be at ULA if your interested!!!!!! :0 :0 :0*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 214pinkcandy

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Additional items being raffled for Louis Morales and end on May 16th carshow at Redbird:

*a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls
*a autographed football signed by Everson Walls 
*a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey</span>*









All raffles end that at this show.


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@May 13 2009, 04:30 PM~13875644
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Additional items being raffled for Louis Morales and end on May 16th carshow at Redbird:
> 
> *a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls
> *a autographed football signed by Everson Walls
> *a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All raffles end that at this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I knew I can count on you to get it done!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@May 13 2009, 03:30 PM~13875644
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Additional items being raffled for Louis Morales and end on May 16th carshow at Redbird:
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>*a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls
> *a autographed football signed by Everson Walls
> *a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey</span></span></span>
> <img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/ogwlu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> All raffles end that at this show.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj276/poorhispanic/raff.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 13 2009, 03:43 PM~13875791
> *I knew I can count on you to get it done!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yup, yup!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

[/quote]


----------



## theoso8

EVERYONE PLEASE SAY A PRAYER FOR LIL RICKY... HE WAS JUST TAKEN IN THE BACK FOR HIS FIRST OF MANY SURGERYS... THIS ONE IS SO THE DOCTORS CAN FIGURE OUT WHAT THEY CAN DO FOR HIM...


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Postponed due to weather-TBA on date





>


----------



## theoso8

It was a beautiful day yesterday and a really good show. We all had a nice time and would like to thank everyone that came out and helped us help lil Ricky and his family...

Rollerz Only
Low 4 Life
Dallas Lowriders
Estilo
Low Low's
Hard Kandy Kustoms
Thee Artistics
Torres Empire
Jokers
Street Life
Texas Ranflas
Westside
Kings
Blvd Aces
New Wave
Simply Stunnin
Unidoz
Los Padrinos
Also wanted to thank Alex Swingblade, Mobster Family, Majestix C.C., U.L.C., and all the solo riders for their donations to Ricky. 

Estilo will be raffling off those center gold wheels this sunday at the Majestix picnic. See you there, and thanx again.


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## Mami24

Just a question are you married?



> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Sep 15 2005, 07:30 PM~3824374
> *WHATS GOING ON GUYS, THIS IS ZEKE VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA CHAPTER. I WANTED TO INVITE ALL YOU GUYS TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL PIC-NIC. IT IS GOING TO BE OCTOBER 16, I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE HOPTOBER FEST THAT DATE. ARE ANY OF YOU GUYS INTERESTED IN COMING OUT? IF SO I CAN CHANGE THE DATE TO THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND OR THE 30TH. THE 30TH WOULD BE GREAT. IF NOTHING IS GOING ON IN YOUR AREA. THE 23RD IS OUR 20 YEAR ANNIV IN CALIFAS. HATE TO MISS IT. LETS SHOOT FOR THE 30TH OF OCTOBER, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN ARRANGE THE DATE, THANKS FOR YOUR TIME
> 
> ZEKE
> VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## 214pinkcandy

Here are pixs of the items being raffled off for Luis Morales:

*a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls









*a autographed football signed by Everson Walls 









*a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey

















Please contact Belinda for raffle info


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*We are at it again; only its for one of our member's Mother that was hospitalized and will remain for about 6 months... We will donate all proceeds to SuicideAdam and his family. *

*Please come out and support this event... Its for a good cause. She is a business owner and does not have health insurance and we are trying to help out our Family (Club) Member.....
*




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2009, 08:21 AM~13945225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are at it again; only its for one of our member's Mother that was hospitalized and will remain for about 6 months... We will donate all proceeds to SuicideAdam and his family.
> 
> Please come out and support this event... Its for a good cause. She is a business owner and does not have health insurance and we are trying to help out our Family (Club) Member.....
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Here is a little history of their story....

On April 23rd Guillermina "Mina" Mendez went to a Dr. Appointment due to a cough.
Immediately... she was sent to Methodist Hospital and was told she had a serious infection. There in the hospital blood work was drawn. At that same moment she was admitted and she now remains in the hospital for the next 3-6 months. Mina was diagnosed with Leukemia.

Mina is the owner of Zarate Barbershop in Oakcliff and needs help paying medical bills. She is the mother of 2 of our car club members, Adam and Cruz. Please keep the Mendez family in your prayers.

If you have about 20 minutes this Saturday....come out and show support.


----------



## theoso8

Listen to myxtremeradio.net from noon - 4, every weekday and listen to the NOONER show... :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2009, 08:21 AM~13945225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are at it again; only its for one of our member's Mother that was hospitalized and will remain for about 6 months... We will donate all proceeds to SuicideAdam and his family.
> 
> Please come out and support this event... Its for a good cause. She is a business owner and does not have health insurance and we are trying to help out our Family (Club) Member.....
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


A member from our club stated this:

Dj Eddie G // I will make copies of mix CDs that will sell for $5.00. All benefits go to the Mendez Family from the production. Mixes will be of cumbias/norteno/durangense/radio hiphop/latin freestyle/tejano/banda/ and corridos pesados. if any special orders tell me prior to the event. 


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2009, 10:21 AM~13945225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn....another one in the cliff :0 

I will be up there in the morning to get my fro cut....i may stop by....i do need to get the paste off the car


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2009, 02:33 PM~13947794
> *A member from our club stated this:
> 
> Dj Eddie G // I will make copies of mix CDs that will sell for $5.00. All benefits go to the Mendez Family from the production. Mixes will be of cumbias/norteno/durangense/radio hiphop/latin freestyle/tejano/banda/ and corridos pesados. if any special orders tell me prior to the event.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


What no Salsa music :0 :twak:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I can ask him about the salsa.... lol



Ill let you know bro.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13948049
> *Damn....another one in the cliff  :0
> 
> I will be up there in the morning to get my fro cut....i may stop by....i do need to get the paste off the car
> *


Yes sir! Salsa/merengue/bachata mixes aswell. posted by DJ Eddie G


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## 214Tex

Timeless Tejano
KNTU 88.1 FM
McKinney Denton Dallas FtWorth
Saturdays 6AM - 12PM


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*Majestix Picnic May 2009*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## 214Tex

TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT PARTY AT M-STREET BAR AT 10 PM IN DALLAS.
3520 GREENVILLE AVE. SPECIAL GUEST

DUB MAGAZINE
VIP PROMOTIONZ
100 FREE DUB SHOW TICKETS
AND DRINK SPECIALS WITH THE HOT GIRL CONTEST

TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT
3520 GREENVILLE AVE DALLAS TX 75206


----------



## theoso8

LOG IN TO www.myxtremeradio.net FROM 12-4 AND CHECK OUT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS PHILLY PHILL ON THE NOONER SHOW. LISTEN WHILE AT WORK, NOT ALL THE TALKIN LIKE SOME OTHER SHOWS, JUST ALOT OF OLD AND NEW MUSIC. :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## VictorXIV




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Blvd Aces & Red Hot Tattoo Car Show in Ft. Worth May 31 2009

Car show pics click here


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## theoso8

A member of my club and the ULA & ULC has a online radio show weekdays from 
noon - 4. Check it out, and see everyone friday...


----------



## Juan_Gotti




----------



## 214pinkcandy

Items being Raffled off for Luis Morales form L & M
These raffles including JB Kustoms paint job raffle ($20) will end at this show June 20: Lowriders VZ Hotrods
~A Chrome Lowrider Bike
(Donated by Torres Empire)

~Dallas Cowboys Everson Walls Autographed
*Helmet
*Football
And
*Ed “To Tall” Jones autographed Dallas Cowboys Jersey 
(Donated by Tim (People’s Choice)

****All Items $5 a ticket****


----------



## VictorXIV




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## 9-lives

_*
LOOKING FOR CLUBS THAT WANT TO PARTICIPATE IN THE TUG-OF-WAR CONTEST !!!!!! IF INTERESTED,GO TO THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS THREAD AND CALL OUT YOUR OPPONENTS !!! (IN A NICE WAY)*_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@May 29 2009, 09:38 AM~14036246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These car shows up in rockwall tend to get pretty good. I was at the last one there by the restaurants damn it was a good show lot of cars and trucks, see ya Sunday ! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## Estrella Car Club

any questions call Ramon 254-498-0146
more info to come!


----------



## 214Tex

GOOD MORNING DFW HAPPY 4th

TIMELESS TEJANO
88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
:cheesy:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Meeting tonight @ D BAR 8:30pm. Please bring all flyers and handouts for any event you are promoting. Place them on the pool table to allow all who wish to have a flyer to pick them up.


Thanks for your continuing support and see you there tonight.

Sgt at Arms



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 30 2009, 08:08 AM~14625707
> *Meeting tonight @ D BAR 8:30pm.  Please bring all flyers and handouts for any event you are promoting.  Place them on the pool table to allow all who wish to have a flyer to pick them up.
> Thanks for your continuing support and see you there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt at Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *





> Meeting tonight @ D BAR 8:30pm. Please bring all flyers and handouts for any event you are promoting. Place them on the pool table to allow all who wish to have a flyer to pick them up.
> Thanks for your continuing support and see you there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> _Sgt at Arms _ :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 30 2009, 08:21 AM~14625774
> *Sgt at Arms  :0  :0  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Good Meeting last night everyone..... Thanks to all the clubs that showed up and to promote their event. 

One thing I forgot to mention if all who are promoting an event (car wash, show, picnic & or chill spot) please place the pic (jpeg file) on this topic so that the secretary can copy and paste onto the ULA Myspace please. This way everyone that cant make it will be well informed of all the upcoming events.

Sgt @ Arms


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 31 2009, 08:53 AM~14636286
> *Good Meeting last night everyone..... Thanks to all the clubs that showed up and to promote their event.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention if all who are promoting an event (car wash, show, picnic & or chill spot) please place the pic (jpeg file) on this topic so that the secretary can copy and paste onto the ULA Myspace please.  This way everyone that cant make it will be well informed of all the upcoming events.
> 
> Sgt @ Arms
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 31 2009, 06:53 AM~14636286
> *Good Meeting last night everyone..... Thanks to all the clubs that showed up and to promote their event.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention if all who are promoting an event (car wash, show, picnic & or chill spot) please place the pic (jpeg file) on this topic so that the secretary can copy and paste onto the ULA Myspace please.  This way everyone that cant make it will be well informed of all the upcoming events.
> 
> Sgt @ Arms
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Hey your last name was mis-spelled on the last contact sheet! It's ok, I already fixed it! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 30 2009, 10:08 AM~14625707
> *Meeting tonight @ D BAR 8:30pm.  Please bring all flyers and handouts for any event you are promoting.  Place them on the pool table to allow all who wish to have a flyer to pick them up.
> Thanks for your continuing support and see you there tonight.
> 
> Sgt at Arms
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## lil joe




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 31 2009, 08:47 AM~14636932
> *Hey your last name was mis-spelled on the last contact sheet! It's ok, I already fixed it! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks.... I appreciate that.... :biggrin: 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## DFWEntertainment

HOPE TO SEE THE ULA @ THE CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 8/13 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send it to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Everyone promoting an event please contact Isela to advise her so it can be placed on the event calendar....


And please show up to the meeting to promote it, everyone is allowed a 3-5 minute window to prmote their events. 


ULA
SGT @ Arms


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ULA




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 11 2009, 07:19 AM~14734048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Registration: $20 worth of school supplies, gift cards to purchase supplies (No Cash) :biggrin: 





SGT @ Arms
ULA



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 10 2009, 11:34 AM~14724339
> *Everyone promoting an event please contact Isela to advise her so it can be placed on the event calendar....
> And please show up to the meeting to promote it, everyone is allowed a 3-5 minute window to prmote their events.
> ULA
> SGT @ Arms
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


yes also please show up at least 10-15 prior to meeting if you have flyers so that all flyers can be passed out BEFORE meeting starts and we do not have to stop the meeting. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<a href=\'http://www.bestcarshowever.com/carinfo.php\' target=\'_blank\'>click here</a></span>[/u]


----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Frost




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 13 2009, 10:23 AM~14756150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: WILL BE THERE EARLY TO SEE *ERIKO* lol!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 11 2009, 09:20 AM~14734893
> *yes also please show up at least 10-15 prior to meeting if you have flyers so that all flyers can be passed out BEFORE meeting starts and we do not have to stop the meeting. Thanks!  :biggrin:
> *



Meeting tonight @ 8:30 please bring all fyers, handouts and invitations prior as mentioned to allow all who come to pick them up for their club for review during the meeting. 




SGT @ Arms - ULA



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Is there a flyer for this years hoptoberfest???? If there is one I need a jpeg file for it.... Thanks....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 13 2009, 04:00 PM~14759605
> *Is there a flyer for this years hoptoberfest???? If there is one I need a jpeg file for it.... Thanks....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


not as of right now....maybe we can discuss it during the meeting and work on getting one made...it in less than 2 months away...time goes by fast! :0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Im gonna attempt to make one.... anyone with skillz can submit one I would assume... I bring it to the next meeting or post it up on here for approval.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 14 2009, 08:08 AM~14766940
> *Im gonna attempt to make one.... anyone with skillz can submit one I would assume... I bring it to the next meeting or post it up on here for approval.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



LOL! go for it homie! :thumbsup: 
im a beginner at photoshop but if u need any help let me know!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 14 2009, 08:14 AM~14767709
> *LOL! go for it homie!  :thumbsup:
> im a beginner at photoshop but if u need any help let me know!
> *



Ive got some dope ass fonts on my home pc and im pretty ok with photoshop.... I just hope any pic of any car I use the owner doesnt get offended by me using it. :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## VictorXIV

This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE *LOWRD* WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 14 2009, 11:02 AM~14768125
> *Ive got some dope ass fonts on my home pc and im pretty ok with photoshop.... I just hope any pic of any car I use the owner doesnt get offended by me using it.  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



oh ok do ya thing then homie! and they shouldnt get offended its like a honor to be on a flyer for having a bad ass ride! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 14 2009, 01:08 PM~14770398
> *oh ok do ya thing then homie! and they shouldnt get offended its like a honor to be on a flyer for having a bad ass ride!  :biggrin:
> *


 X2! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 14 2009, 01:08 PM~14770398
> *oh ok do ya thing then homie! and they shouldnt get offended its like a honor to be on a flyer for having a bad ass ride!  :biggrin:
> *












This is a sample.... I just need the info on exact info.... :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 16 2009, 12:02 AM~14781451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sample.... I just need the info on exact info....  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



WOW this looks great!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 16 2009, 02:18 PM~14784318
> *WOW this looks great!!!
> *


----------



## 214Frost




----------



## 214Frost

Looking good :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14781451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sample.... I just need the info on exact info....  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Aug 16 2009, 12:18 PM~14784318-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW this looks great!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Frost_@Aug 16 2009, 09:24 PM~14788392
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, Im still working on it but wanted to post up progress.... That and its keeps me on top of it.... 


Isela if you have the info like pavilion # times and possibly activities for the day.... 

I also need a good hop pic I have one but the car is cut off... I would like a showdown pic both hopping at the same time full cars... If anyone has one and doesnt mind donating it.....  



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14788369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: BIKINI CONTEST!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  ALREADY!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 16 2009, 12:02 AM~14781451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sample.... I just need the info on exact info....  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: i like it!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 17 2009, 08:30 AM~14790444
> *Thanks, Im still working on it but wanted to post up progress.... That and its keeps me on top of it....
> Isela if you have the info like pavilion # times and possibly activities for the day....
> 
> I also need a good hop pic I have one but the car is cut off... I would like a showdown pic both hopping at the same time full cars... If anyone has one and doesnt mind donating it.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



ok i'll get with joe and let you know! & i'll look thru my pics and see if i have any hop pics to send u!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Aug 16 2009, 02:18 PM~14784318-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW this looks great!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Frost_@Aug 16 2009, 11:24 PM~14788392
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: bad ass car in background....i wonder who's it is LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2009, 08:13 AM~14791086
> *ok i'll get with joe and let you know!  & i'll look thru my pics and see if i have any hop pics to send u!
> *



cOOL & Thanks.....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ummm i guess i dont take my hopping pics after all lol! ima keep digging i find this one so far


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2009, 10:42 AM~14791334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm i guess i dont take my hopping pics after all lol! ima keep digging i find this one so far
> *


HE WANTS A PIC WITH THE 2 CARS HOPPING NOSED UP...


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2009, 10:42 AM~14791334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm i guess i dont take my hopping pics after all lol! ima keep digging i find this one so far
> *



I got some pixs -Let me just look for them -and I will send them to you Zeus

M


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Thanks peeps just want to give the ULA a nice flyer.... Nose up it what im looking for.....



This means I need to take more pics of hops...... lol





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I have pics of the orange one but its also cutoff like that pic above.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:01 AM~14791532
> *HE WANTS A PIC WITH THE 2 CARS HOPPING NOSED UP...
> *



:angry: :angry: my bad fool! 



zeus- sorry no pics like that but i agree i need to start taking more pics too!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2009, 12:06 PM~14792112
> *:angry:  :angry: my bad <span style='color:blue'>YO DADDY!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2009, 10:06 AM~14792112
> *:angry:  :angry: my bad fool!
> zeus- sorry no pics like that but i agree i need to start taking more pics too!
> *



Its all good.... 


Any and all ULA peeps chime in and post a pic or two... I need them to work on the flyer... Id hate to recycle the same pic and flip it to appear to be hoping against itself. lol Im hoping to have it done by the next meeting.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 17 2009, 12:18 PM~14792214
> *MAS PUTO! NMG*


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 16 2009, 09:22 PM~14788369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS OPEN TO WHOMEVER ?


----------



## 9-lives

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 13 2006, 08:27 PM~6168120
> *ULA DFW annual Hoptoberfest?
> So bring your grill cause you know how we do'it in North Texas. It's a Chill 'n Grill Hoptoberfest. So if you come be ready to hop your shit homies...
> Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death Rep'n Dallas Lowriders / Big Manny's Regal - Jesse's clean ass Regal / Johnny's pattterened out Regal  :0
> 
> So like i said homies come hop your shit..... :0
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> Asking permission to use this image for the ULA 09 Hoptoberfest FLYER...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX*


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 17 2009, 01:33 PM~14794022
> *Asking permission to use this image for the ULA 09 Hoptoberfest FLYER......  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


WE SUPPORT DA CAUSE HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV

This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE *LOWRD* WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTTT


----------



## VictorXIV

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionlas.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*STAINLESS POLISHING*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Aug 17 2009, 03:33 PM~14794022-->
> 
> 
> 
> Asking permission to use this image for the ULA 09 Hoptoberfest FLYER......  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-9-lives_@Aug 17 2009, 03:57 PM~14794247
> *WE SUPPORT DA CAUSE HOMIE !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



_  ASK THE OWNER IN THE PHOTO VENOM65_


----------



## lil joe




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 19 2009, 04:14 PM~14819833
> *  ASK THE OWNER IN THE PHOTO VENOM65
> *



Homie John spoke to him and got the ok.... per PM conversation I had with him after he saw my post....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 19 2009, 04:14 PM~14819833
> *  ASK THE OWNER IN THE PHOTO VENOM65
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 17 2009, 01:33 PM~14794022
> *Asking permission to use this image for the ULA 09 Hoptoberfest FLYER......  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *




COME TO THINK OF IT .... NOT COOL TO USE MATERIAL OF PEOPLE'S 
ITEMS WHO ARE NOT WELCOMED TO THE EVENT ......NOT MY SNAP BUT 
IS PART OF MY FAMA ...... 

NOTHING AGAINST YOU HOMIE PERO BEST THAT YOU USE 
ANOTHER SNAP OF ANOTHER HOPPER .....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

If anyone has any other hopper pics of cars that are from d-town and are familiar to everyone here please post them..... 

My intentions are not meant to dissrespect anyone or any club. So with that being said and the post above.... I think I'll continue my search for another pic.



Also I need the info (time, pavilion and additional info) the flyer is almost complete but need this stuff to finish....


Thanks



SGT @ Arms - ULA



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 06:29 AM~14825438
> *If anyone has any other hopper pics of cars that are from d-town and are familiar to everyone here please post them.....
> 
> My intentions are not meant to dissrespect anyone or any club. So with that being said and the post above.... I think I'll continue my search for another pic.
> Also I need the info (time, pavilion and additional info) the flyer is almost complete but need this stuff to finish....
> Thanks
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 I think i got one! but i got to wait untill after work! I'l let you know!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:33 AM~14825454
> *I think i got one!  but i got to wait untill after work!  I'l let you know!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 06:38 AM~14825472
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



SAM TORRES ALWAYZ HAS BAD A$$ SNAPS OF HIS HOPPER HOMIE ....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Lets hope he posts them up.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I still have time up until next thursday for the next ULA meeting. So everyone please go thru your archives.... LOL






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Found 2 pixs - hope they can be of use!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatmexican55

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 06:36 AM~14825244
> *COME TO THINK OF IT .... NOT COOL TO USE MATERIAL OF PEOPLE'S
> ITEMS WHO ARE NOT WELCOMED TO THE EVENT ......NOT MY SNAP BUT
> IS PART OF MY FAMA ......
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST YOU HOMIE PERO BEST THAT YOU USE
> ANOTHER SNAP OF ANOTHER HOPPER .....
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Aug 20 2009, 08:42 AM~14826312
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 15 2009, 10:02 PM~14781451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sample.... I just need the info on exact info....  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


In behalf if me :scrutinize: I would like to invite the ULC,Irving Customz and Dallas Lowriders to this years Hoptoberfest going down Oct. 4, hope to see y'all there


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 AM~14826813
> *In behalf if me  :scrutinize: I would like to invite the ULC,Irving Customz and Dallas Lowriders to this years Hoptoberfest going down Oct. 4, hope to see y'all there
> *



WHAT !!! :0 :0 :0 


DID YOU GET FRONT OFFICE APPROVAL !?!?!?


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14827066
> *WHAT !!!  :0  :0  :0
> DID YOU GET FRONT OFFICE APPROVAL  !?!?!?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 214Tex

UNIQUE KARZ tonight ,

McDonalds restaurant
Town east mall across from Sears Automotive


----------



## 87luxcutlass

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 20 2009, 10:40 AM~14826813
> *In behalf if me  :scrutinize: I would like to invite the ULC,Irving Customz and Dallas Lowriders to this years Hoptoberfest going down Oct. 4, hope to see y'all there
> *



DLR and IC can go to ula events - just NOT those specific members that are banned.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14828115
> *DLR and IC can go to ula events - just NOT those specific members that are banned.
> *


LOL....is there like an official ban list that you can post please.


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828115
> *DLR and IC can go to ula events - just NOT those specific members that are banned.
> *



THEN I GUESS YOU DON'T HAVE MUCH OF A "HOP"TOBERFEST THIS YEAR DO YOU ...... 


YA NEED TO QUIT HAVING DA HARD-ON ON US,AND LET US DO WHAT IT IS 
WE LOVE DOING ...LOWRIDING !!! 


ANOTHER THING,YOU CAN BAN US FROM PRIVATE PROPERTY,NOT PUBLIC OUTIES ....... DON'T GET TECHNICAL HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 11:54 AM~14828231
> *LOL....is there like an official ban list that you can post please.
> *


X2 can someone post the official ULA banned list!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828115
> *DLR and IC can go to ula events - just NOT those specific members that are banned.
> *


How did u hear that IC and DLR could go to ULA EVENTS and not those that r banned


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 12:40 PM~14828623
> *X2 can someone post the official ULA banned list!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X343942890
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 12:42 PM~14828661
> *How did u hear that IC and DLR could go to ULA EVENTS and not those that r banned
> *



  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 12:42 PM~14828661
> *How did u hear that IC and DLR could go to ULA EVENTS and not those that r banned
> *



DON'T WORRY WEY ,COME NOVEMBER,WE CAN ATTEND ANY ULA MEETING,EVENT,TOPAWARE PARTY WE WANT !!!


----------



## 9-lives

Q-VO DROPTOP,EL PAYA,IC


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14828716
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


So im invited to the toparware party hell ya High five bitches See u fuckers thier:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 87luxcutlass

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 12:54 PM~14828231
> *LOL....is there like an official ban list that you can post please.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 11:54 AM~14828231
> *LOL....is there like an official ban list that you can post please.*


----------



## irving customz1

Whats up 9lives Latin thug Elpayaso Down2clown :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 87luxcutlass

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 12:55 PM~14828234
> *THEN I GUESS YOU DON'T HAVE MUCH OF A "HOP"TOBERFEST THIS YEAR DO YOU ......
> YA NEED TO QUIT HAVING DA HARD-ON  ON US,AND LET US DO WHAT IT IS
> WE LOVE DOING ...LOWRIDING !!!
> ANOTHER THING,YOU CAN BAN US FROM PRIVATE PROPERTY,NOT PUBLIC OUTIES ....... DON'T GET TECHNICAL HOMIE !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



To be technical homie ULA reserves the public park which becomes a private party homie. :nicoderm:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 12:56 PM~14828827
> *:dunno:
> *



SO HOW U GONNA TALK SHIT AND NOT EVEN KNOW WHO'S "BANNED" ??

YOU AIN'T THAT SMART ARE YOU !?!? :twak: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14828865
> *To be technical homie ULA reserves the public park which becomes a private party homie.    :nicoderm:
> *



DO YOU WANT ME TO CALL THE PARK RANGER !?!?! 

YOU CAN RESERVE THE AREA BUT NOT THE WHOLE PARK ?!!? 


WTF !! WHAT PLANET YOU FROM DAWG ?!?!!?


----------



## 87luxcutlass

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 01:59 PM~14828875
> *SO HOW U GONNA TALK SHIT AND NOT EVEN KNOW WHO'S "BANNED"  ??
> 
> YOU AIN'T THAT SMART ARE YOU !?!?  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *


How am I talking shit?


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 01:03 PM~14828923
> *How am I talking shit?
> *




IT WAS YOU WHO STATED THAT CERTAIN MEMBERS CAN'T GO .....

IF YOU KNOW SO MUCH,THEN WHO IS IT THAT CAN AND CANT GO ??


----------



## droptopt-bird

Your banned 9 lives don't get loud. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

EL PAYASO IS NOW THE PARK RANGER !!! 



SENIOR PARK RANGER.....BEIN AQUI WEY !!!


----------



## irving customz1

Oh thier u go i thought we lost u 87luxcutlass R u a newbie?Do u no hows allowed to go to the hoptoberfest any info would be helpful :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 20 2009, 01:05 PM~14828951
> *  Your banned 9 lives don't get loud. :0  :biggrin:
> *




WTF !!! YOU CALLED ME OUT ....YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME WEY ???


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 01:07 PM~14828969
> *Oh thier u go i thought we lost u 87luxcutlass R u a newbie?Do u no hows allowed to go to the hoptoberfest any info would be helpful :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



87 LUXCUTLASS ????? LUX SPORT I'VE HEARD OF PERO LUXCUTLASS ?!!?


:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## droptopt-bird

No games please this is a prvate thread. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

SUP PEOPLE !?!?


----------



## 87luxcutlass

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 02:04 PM~14828942
> *IT WAS YOU WHO STATED THAT CERTAIN MEMBERS CAN'T GO .....
> 
> IF YOU KNOW SO MUCH,THEN WHO IS IT THAT CAN AND CANT GO ??
> *


Man I dkn I heard from it some white boy named Mike repping IC didn't say any names- just said a couple of people


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 01:12 PM~14829042
> *Man I dkn I heard from it some white boy named Mike repping IC didn't say any names- just said a couple of people
> *




WAS IT YOU DROPTOP ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 20 2009, 01:05 PM~14828951
> *  Your banned 9 lives don't get loud. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Dam ur banned too 9lives he is kind of mean Ya fuck it ban 9 lves


----------



## droptopt-bird

:0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 01:15 PM~14829085
> *Dam ur banned too 9lives he is kind of mean Ya fuck it ban 9 lves
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


I'M A LITTLE EMOTIONAL RITE NOW !!!


----------



## droptopt-bird

Not me sir


----------



## 87luxcutlass

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 02:08 PM~14828993
> *87 LUXCUTLASS ????? LUX SPORT I'VE HEARD OF PERO LUXCUTLASS ?!!?
> :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *



Man, WTF? you no me? You talking shit about i aint smart, what planet im from?? I don't even no you but you all in my grill w/this...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14829131
> *Man, WTF? you no me? You talking shit about i aint smart, what planet im from?? I don't even no you but you all in my grill w/this...
> *



TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE !!! 



BY THE WAY ...IRVING CUSTOMZ ...YOU'RE BANNED WEY !!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 01:16 PM~14829110
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> I'M A LITTLE EMOTIONAL RITE NOW !!!
> *


I didnt mean it I still love u even know u r banned.Il see u at the topawere party ***** :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## irving customz1

All bullshit set a side I really cant beleave this is still goin on .I hope a spokesman 4 the ULA or secr. or sarg.of arms contacts or replays on here to let us no whats going on.If we r still banned im sure bad boys can hold it down 4 Dallas,They have 2 hoppers and some people may come from out of town.


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 01:31 PM~14829283
> *All bullshit set a side I really cant beleave this is still goin on .I hope a spokesman 4 the ULA or secr. or sarg.of arms contacts or replays on here to let us no whats going on.If we r still banned im sure bad boys can hold it down 4 Dallas,They have 2 hoppers and some people may come from out of town.
> *





JUST WAIT TIL NOVEMBER WEY ..... AND YOUR DUES ARE UP FOR YOUR TOPAWARE BISH !!! 



BAD BOYZ CAN HOLD IT DOWN NO DOUBT ...PERO ERBODY 
KNOWS IT AIN'T A HOP WITHOUT I.C. & BAD BOYZ GOING NOSE TO NOSE ...


THATS THE HOPFEST HOMIE .....


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 02:57 PM~14828851
> *Whats up 9lives Latin thug Elpayaso Down2clown :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:

All I know is imma call tonight so answer  and dont cunfuse me with my cuzn :uh: :angry:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 02:59 PM~14828865
> *To be technical homie ULA reserves the public park which becomes a private party homie.    :nicoderm:
> *


ULA reserves the little house not the park, so if your ass all cant fit into that little pavillion then your all wrong.

That and everyone pays to get in so banned or not everyone has the right to be there.


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 01:46 PM~14829403
> *ULA reserves the little house not the park, so if your ass all cant fit into that little pavillion then your all wrong.
> 
> That and everyone pays to get in so banned or not everyone has the right to be there.
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 


ANDALE CABRONES !! QUIEREN MAS !?!?!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, teal62impala, 214pinkcandy, ZEUS DA GOD

:wave:


----------



## spider 53

hope the turn out is good so good luck ULA on yalls picnic


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Im the new SGT @ Arms for the ULA and the situation happened prior to me being appointed to this position. If anyone is intrested in knowing the facts I would suggest you contact a head spokesperson for the ULA. They are the same people, pull out the contact list that has been passed out in every meeting and call them up. 

No need to air out anyone's dirty laundry in here. This situation should not be played out like some game and pretend ban one another. 

No bashing should be going on in here as well and all should pay respects to eachother. We all are in the same sport and like the greats we should carry ouselves with great sportsmanship. 

Im no online / layitlow police and dont mean any dissrespect to anyone or club, I just call it like i see it. Its My Opinion.


SGT @ Arms - UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 01:53 PM~14829462
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> ANDALE CABRONES !! QUIEREN MAS !?!?!
> *


leave it alone way is not like we were planing on going we got other plans (an avon party to go to)i'll give you the info later on today


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 20 2009, 02:06 PM~14829644
> *leave it alone way is not like we were planing on going we got other plans (an avon party to go to)i'll give you the info later on today
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 20 2009, 04:02 PM~14829582
> *4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, teal62impala, 214pinkcandy, ZEUS DA GOD
> 
> :wave:
> *



Hey girl!


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 02:05 PM~14829620
> *Im the new SGT @ Arms for the ULA and the situation happened prior to me being appointed to this position.  If anyone is intrested in knowing the facts I would suggest you contact a head spokesperson for the ULA.  They are the same people, pull out the contact list that has been passed out in every meeting and call them up.
> 
> No need to air out anyone's dirty laundry in here. This situation should not be played out like some game and pretend ban one another.
> 
> No bashing should be going on in here as well and all should pay respects to eachother.  We all are in the same sport and like the greats we should carry ouselves with great sportsmanship.
> 
> Im no online / layitlow police and dont mean any dissrespect to anyone or club, I just call it like i see it. Its My Opinion.
> SGT @ Arms - UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


well sir you need to apply the supost to be rules and if you invite one irving customz you invite all if not no one goes and our banned is not done yet so apply the rules homie 
I dont have nothing against no one but thats just the way it is have a nice day and a nice picnic


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Well said.



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 04:05 PM~14829620
> *Im the new SGT @ Arms for the ULA and the situation happened prior to me being appointed to this position.  If anyone is intrested in knowing the facts I would suggest you contact a head spokesperson for the ULA.  They are the same people, pull out the contact list that has been passed out in every meeting and call them up.
> 
> No need to air out anyone's dirty laundry in here. This situation should not be played out like some game and pretend ban one another.
> 
> No bashing should be going on in here as well and all should pay respects to eachother.  We all are in the same sport and like the greats we should carry ouselves with great sportsmanship.
> 
> Im no online / layitlow police and dont mean any dissrespect to anyone or club, I just call it like i see it. Its My Opinion.
> SGT @ Arms - UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 02:05 PM~14829620
> *Im the new SGT @ Arms for the ULA and the situation happened prior to me being appointed to this position.  If anyone is intrested in knowing the facts I would suggest you contact a head spokesperson for the ULA.  They are the same people, pull out the contact list that has been passed out in every meeting and call them up.
> 
> No need to air out anyone's dirty laundry in here. This situation should not be played out like some game and pretend ban one another.
> 
> No bashing should be going on in here as well and all should pay respects to eachother.  We all are in the same sport and like the greats we should carry ouselves with great sportsmanship.
> 
> Im no online / layitlow police and dont mean any dissrespect to anyone or club, I just call it like i see it. Its My Opinion.
> SGT @ Arms - UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



Like said b4 homie ,it's all good but there was 2 parties envolved,
sum just happen to suck up to the other ....


thats why we were ban and the other's weren't ......


NOVEMBER RITE AROUND THE CORNER FOR US .......

same game,same attitude .......DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 20 2009, 02:13 PM~14829726
> *well sir you need to apply the supost to be rules and if you invite one irving customz you invite all if not no one goes and our banned is not done yet so apply the rules homie
> I dont have nothing against no one but thats just the way it is have a nice day and a nice picnic
> *



Will most definitly bring this up to the heads and see what can be done. Again im not well educated on the situation nor do I feel I need to be. I will speak to them and inform them of a contact that needs to be made to anyone / person / representative of your shop / club. 



SGT @ Ams - ULA



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 02:19 PM~14829794
> *Will most definitly bring this up to the heads and see what can be done.  Again im not well educated on the situation nor do I feel I need to be.  I will speak to them and inform them of a contact that needs to be made to anyone / person / representative of your shop / club.
> SGT @ Ams - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


dont even bother homie like I said we got something else since our banned is not over we planed something else with some other friends see you later and good luck with the picnic its alway been a good one and i'm sure it still be :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 20 2009, 02:24 PM~14829857
> *dont even bother homie like I said we got something else since our banned is not over we planed something else with some other friends see you later and good luck with the picnic its alway been a good one and i'm sure it still be  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cool, good luck with your event aswell..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 






SGT @ Arms - ULA


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 02:30 PM~14829911
> *Cool, good luck with your event aswell.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



WANNA BUY SOME AVON ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn banned!! I better not say anything inappropriate!! :uh:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 02:30 PM~14829911
> *Cool, good luck with your event aswell.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


hell yeah the avon partys be getting crunk :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 04:19 PM~14829794
> *Will most definitly bring this up to the heads and see what can be done.  Again im not well educated on the situation nor do I feel I need to be.  I will speak to them and inform them of a contact that needs to be made to anyone / person / representative of your shop / club.
> SGT @ Ams - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


It should be posted publicly like Americas most wanted! I would hate to go the picnic and then bump into one of these characters and not knowing it hno:

I like to always be prepared :cheesy: Have the Hotline preprogrammed in my phone :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Aug 12 2009, 01:17 PM~14748110-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.bestcarshowever.com/carinfo.php\' target=\'_blank\'>click here</a></span>[/u]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 09:22 PM~14788369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 10:46 AM~14792477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 02:59 PM~14794802
> *This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE LOWRD  WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil joe_@Aug 19 2009, 04:49 PM~14820163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 04:34 PM~14829950
> *Damn banned!! I better not say anything inappropriate!!  :uh:
> *


Too Late :uh:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 02:36 PM~14829978
> *It should be posted publicly like Americas most wanted!  I would hate to go the picnic and then bump into one of these characters and not knowing it hno:
> 
> I like to always be prepared  :cheesy:  Have the Hotline preprogrammed in my phone  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 02:37 PM~14829993
> *Too Late  :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



STAMPED ......




BANNED !!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14827554-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex_@Aug 20 2009, 11:09 AM~14827728
> *UNIQUE KARZ tonight ,
> 
> McDonalds restaurant
> Town east mall across from Sears Automotive
> 
> *


Show Gabby some love by showing up with some lowriders.... Ive heard over 70 cars have showed up for this event last month.... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 04:37 PM~14829993
> *Too Late  :uh:
> *


LAME!! :uh:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 04:36 PM~14829978
> *It should be posted publicly like Americas most wanted!  I would hate to go the picnic and then bump into one of these characters and not knowing it hno:
> 
> I like to always be prepared  :cheesy:  Have the Hotline preprogrammed in my phone  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fatmexican55

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 03:15 PM~14829754
> *Like said b4 homie ,it's all good but there was 2 parties envolved,
> sum just happen to suck up to the other ....
> thats why we were ban and the other's weren't ......
> NOVEMBER RITE AROUND THE CORNER FOR US .......
> 
> same game,same attitude .......DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.
> *


 :tears: :tear s: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Well after all that I hope that y'all were all just kidding,joking, having fun,playing around , b/shittin, pretending not to come, aaaaahhhhh sike. Because then it would not be good to go all the way to joe pool in October and then no hoppers. After all Hoptoberfest is just that a festival of hoppers. If you have one then the invite should be for you. Bring your rides and let's do the dang thing .

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 AM~14823733
> *Homie John spoke to him and got the ok.... per PM conversation I had with him after he saw my post....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 08:29 AM~14825438
> *If anyone has any other hopper pics of cars that are from d-town and are familiar to everyone here please post them.....
> 
> My intentions are not meant to dissrespect anyone or any club. So with that being said and the post above.... I think I'll continue my search for another pic.
> Also I need the info (time, pavilion and additional info) the flyer is almost complete but need this stuff to finish....
> Thanks
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 20 2009, 11:40 AM~14826813
> *In behalf if me  :scrutinize: I would like to invite the ULC,Irving Customz and Dallas Lowriders to this years Hoptoberfest going down Oct. 4, hope to see y'all there
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14827066
> *WHAT !!!  :0  :0  :0
> DID YOU GET FRONT OFFICE APPROVAL  !?!?!?
> *


_ESTUPID :biggrin: _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14828115
> *DLR and IC can go to ula events - just NOT those specific members that are banned.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Aug 20 2009, 02:40 PM~14828623-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 can someone post the official ULA banned list!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 02:42 PM~14828661
> *How did u hear that IC and DLR could go to ULA EVENTS and not those that r banned
> *


_:dunno: :uh: :biggrin:  IT'S ALL GOOD, EVERYONE'S STILL DOIN' WHAT THEY LOVE DOIN' & THAT'S LOWRIDING (ULA, ULC, DLRs & THE BIG IC)...ALL DAY EVERYDAY, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHEN OR WHERE IT'S DONE. _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 02:51 PM~14828768
> *So im invited to the toparware party hell ya High five bitches See u fuckers thier:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass+Aug 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14828115-->
> 
> 
> 
> DLR and IC can go to ula events - just NOT those specific members that are banned.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 20 2009, 01:54 PM~14828231
> *LOL....is there like an official ban list that you can post please.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 02:56 PM~14828827
> *:dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-9-lives_@Aug 20 2009, 02:59 PM~14828875
> *SO HOW U GONNA TALK SHIT AND NOT EVEN KNOW WHO'S "BANNED"  ??
> 
> YOU AIN'T THAT SMART ARE YOU !?!?  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Aug 20 2009, 03:07 PM~14828969-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thier u go i thought we lost u 87luxcutlass R u a newbie?Do u no hows allowed to go to the hoptoberfest any info would be helpful :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEWBIE??? APPARENTLY SO!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-87luxcutlass_@Aug 20 2009, 03:12 PM~14829042
> *Man I dkn I heard from it some white boy named Mike repping IC didn't say any names- just said a couple of people
> *



:uh:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 03:23 PM~14829200
> *I didnt mean it I still love u even know u r banned.Il see u at the topawere party ***** :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



_ME 2 *****...OH WAIT, I MEAN NUEVE VIDAS :biggrin: & TELL DL DIVA SHE'S STILL BANNED :biggrin: _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 03:31 PM~14829283
> *All bullshit set a side I really cant beleave this is still goin on .I hope a spokesman 4 the ULA or secr. or sarg.of arms contacts or replays on here to let us no whats going on.If we r still banned im sure bad boys can hold it down 4 Dallas,They have 2 hoppers and some people may come from out of town.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 03:46 PM~14829403
> *ULA reserves the little house not the park, so if your ass all cant fit into that little pavillion then your all wrong.
> 
> That and everyone pays to get in so banned or not everyone has the right to be there.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 20 2009, 04:05 PM~14829611
> *hope the turn out is good so good luck ULA on yalls picnic
> *


_X 2_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Aug 20 2009, 04:05 PM~14829620-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im the new SGT @ Arms for the ULA and the situation happened prior to me being appointed to this position.  If anyone is intrested in knowing the facts I would suggest you contact a head spokesperson for the ULA.  They are the same people, pull out the contact list that has been passed out in every meeting and call them up.
> 
> No need to air out anyone's dirty laundry in here. This situation should not be played out like some game and pretend ban one another.
> 
> No bashing should be going on in here as well and all should pay respects to eachother.  We all are in the same sport and like the greats we should carry ouselves with great sportsmanship.
> 
> Im no online / layitlow police and dont mean any dissrespect to anyone or club, I just call it like i see it. Its My Opinion.
> SGT @ Arms - UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spider 53_@Aug 20 2009, 04:13 PM~14829726
> *well sir you need to apply the supost to be rules and if you invite one irving customz you invite all if not no one goes and our banned is not done yet so apply the rules homie
> I dont have nothing against no one but thats just the way it is have a nice day and a nice picnic
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 04:19 PM~14829794
> *Will most definitly bring this up to the heads and see what can be done.  Again im not well educated on the situation nor do I feel I need to be.  I will speak to them and inform them of a contact that needs to be made to anyone / person / representative of your shop / club.
> SGT @ Ams - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



_*IF, THE REST OF THE GENTE HAD THE SAME THOUGHTS YOU DO...THINGS WOULD RUN VERY SMOOTH  :thumbsup:*_


----------



## VENOM65

THATS IT IM GONNA BAN EVERYONE THAT POSTED ON THIS THREAD TODAY. I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS STILL GOING ON. FIRST MY APEAL GOT DENIED AND NOW THIS :biggrin: . BY THE WAY MR 87LUXCUTLASS PUT MY NAME FIRST ON THE BAN LIST. :biggrin: 


I'LL START THE LIST

(ULA BANNED MEMBERS)
SAL MATA, until november


----------



## VENOM65

HEY 9LIVES, IC1,SPIDER53 AM I INVITED TO YALLS PARTYS OR AM I BANNED FROM THEM TO.


----------



## VENOM65

LATIN THUG UR BANNED.


----------



## VENOM65

OH YEA BY THE WAY I WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS AT THE TUPPERWARE PARTY AT IRVING CUSTOMZ THIS SUNDAY. FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WANNA MEET AND GREET WITH THE BANNED KING AND HIS KNIGHTS.


----------



## VENOM65

I WONDER IF THEY WILL EXTEND MY BAN PROBATION FOR POSTING THIS ON THIS PRIVATE THREAD. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

I HOPE THEY DONT BAN ME FROM SONIC


----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin:


----------



## 88mazda

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14831792
> *I HOPE THEY DONT BAN ME FROM SONIC
> *


 No but ur ban from QT on the hot dogs on two for one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Aug 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14831686-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT IM GONNA BAN EVERYONE THAT POSTED ON THIS THREAD TODAY. I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS STILL GOING ON. FIRST MY APEAL GOT DENIED AND NOW THIS  :biggrin: . BY THE WAY MR 87LUXCUTLASS PUT MY NAME FIRST ON THE BAN LIST.  :biggrin:
> I'LL START THE LIST
> 
> (ULA BANNED MEMBERS)
> SAL MATA, until november
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 07:19 PM~14831697
> *HEY 9LIVES, IC1,SPIDER53 AM I INVITED TO YALLS PARTYS OR AM I BANNED FROM THEM TO.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 07:20 PM~14831708
> *LATIN THUG UR BANNED.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 07:22 PM~14831734
> *OH YEA BY THE WAY I WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS AT THE TUPPERWARE PARTY AT IRVING CUSTOMZ THIS SUNDAY. FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WANNA MEET AND GREET WITH THE BANNED KING AND HIS KNIGHTS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 07:24 PM~14831749
> *I WONDER IF THEY WILL EXTEND MY BAN PROBATION FOR POSTING THIS ON THIS PRIVATE THREAD.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VENOM65_@Aug 20 2009, 07:28 PM~14831792
> *I HOPE THEY DONT BAN ME FROM SONIC
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 09:25 PM~14832966
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I guess you weren't bsing me Sal... :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 20 2009, 05:28 PM~14831792
> *I HOPE THEY DONT BAN ME FROM SONIC
> *


Thats it ***** your now banned from sonic and topperwere party. :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 09:34 PM~14834540
> *Thats it ***** your now banned from sonic and topperwere party. :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## radicalkingz

I HEARD THERE MIGHT BE A HOPTOBERFEST IN FORT WORTH ON THE SAME DAY.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 20 2009, 04:10 PM~14830881
> *ME 2 *****...OH WAIT, I MEAN NUEVE VIDAS :biggrin: & TELL DL DIVA SHE'S STILL BANNED :biggrin:
> *


Ur banned too,From ohhh everthing no topperwere or marykay or even Royal Prestige party because ur mean. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 09:45 PM~14834677
> *Ur banned too,From ohhh everthing no topperwere or marykay or even Royal Prestige party because ur mean. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


damm what the hell are you like some type of sells guy or something


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 PM~14834647
> *I HEARD THERE MIGHT BE A HOPTOBERFEST IN FORT WORTH ON THE SAME DAY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 09:50 PM~14834720
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


    you didnt now they didnt tell you cause i didnt


----------



## irving customz1

If funky town gets a picnic going i hope i dnt get banned from that.Im thier :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14834871
> *If funky town gets a picnic going i hope i dnt get banned from that.Im thier :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


already we shall see


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14834871
> *If funky town gets a picnic going i hope i dnt get banned from that.Im thier :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


hell yeah ***** we do what we do cuz we want to do it not for anybody else all i say is fuck the world ****** and all the hatters with it we here and have not stopped [SIZE=14]IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ [/SIZE]

FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD WHY DONT YOU SEE FOR UR SELF HATTIN ASS *****!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird

U know what ur all banned! No driving your own cars in a public park for 10 years!


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 20 2009, 10:13 PM~14834985
> *U know what ur all banned! No driving your own cars in a public park for 10 years!
> *


 :uh: I dont think so


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 20 2009, 10:13 PM~14834985
> *U know what ur all banned! No driving your own cars in a public park for 10 years!
> *


I beleave it :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 10:23 PM~14835116
> *I beleave it :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


you starting to look like that one dude banging your head :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 20 2009, 10:24 PM~14835125
> *you starting to look like that one dude banging your head :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit "U dont think i Know That"


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 10:32 PM~14835196
> *Oh shit "U dont think i Know That"
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

Hehehe....Yall are crazy!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 20 2009, 04:10 PM~14830881
> *ME 2 *****...OH WAIT, I MEAN NUEVE VIDAS :biggrin: & TELL DL DIVA SHE'S STILL BANNED :biggrin:
> *


*YOU CAN'T EVEN GO TO A GIRLS SCOUTS COOKIE MEETING HOMITA !!!!!!!! DL DIVA SAID IT'S WHATEVER !! *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by gabby+Aug 13 2009, 08:03 AM~14756009-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 21 2009, 06:05 AM~14836612
> *Good show... not hot at all...lol a variety of whips, ranflas, rides....whatever you call them they were there.... Nice turnout, I hope to make it out next month.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 21 2009, 06:05 AM~14836612
> *Good show... not hot at all...lol a variety of whips, ranflas, rides....whatever you call them they were there.... Nice turnout, I hope to make it out next month.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



Good to see some ULA clubs / promoters showing some love to GABBY's show....

Techniques
Lo Lows
SIMPLY STUNNIN
Low Profile TX ENT.



Hope to see more ULA rides out next month.....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 21 2009, 08:11 AM~14836632
> *Good to see some ULA clubs / promoters showing some love to GABBY's show....
> 
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> Low Profile TX ENT.
> Hope to see more ULA rides out next month.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 21 2009, 07:11 AM~14836632
> *Good to see some ULA clubs / promoters showing some love to GABBY's show....
> 
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> Low Profile TX ENT.
> Hope to see more ULA rides out next month.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14837736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 11:45 PM~14834677
> *Ur banned too,From ohhh everthing no topperwere or marykay or even Royal Prestige party because ur mean. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



 WHATEVER!! :tongue:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14831686
> *THATS IT IM GONNA BAN EVERYONE THAT POSTED ON THIS THREAD TODAY. I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS STILL GOING ON. FIRST MY APEAL GOT DENIED AND NOW THIS  :biggrin: . BY THE WAY MR 87LUXCUTLASS PUT MY NAME FIRST ON THE BAN LIST.  :biggrin:
> I'LL START THE LIST
> 
> (ULA BANNED MEMBERS)
> SAL MATA, until november
> SWEET*LIL*V MATA, until november
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14837736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mark your calendar......  







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 21 2009, 06:11 AM~14836632
> *Good to see some ULA clubs / promoters showing some love to GABBY's show....
> 
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> Low Profile TX ENT.
> Hope to see more ULA rides out next month.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 It was a nice show! I'l try to make it againn next month!


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## irving customz1

What the hell u doin neworleanslowrider shoulnt u be at the shop :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 07:25 PM~14832966
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no attention whores here homeboy. just stating the facts and adding a lil bullshit to go with it.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 PM~14834647
> *I HEARD THERE MIGHT BE A HOPTOBERFEST IN FORT WORTH ON THE SAME DAY.
> *




WHAT, REALLY WHOS IS IN CHARGE OF THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 07:29 AM~14825438
> *If anyone has any other hopper pics of cars that are from d-town and are familiar to everyone here please post them.....
> 
> My intentions are not meant to dissrespect anyone or any club. So with that being said and the post above.... I think I'll continue my search for another pic.
> Also I need the info (time, pavilion and additional info) the flyer is almost complete but need this stuff to finish....
> Thanks
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


I already spoke with Sal so it's his call not 9 Lives, so go ahead and use the picture...

As for the ULA event in Oct, those who can't attend for what ever reason some of us will be hang'n in Ft Worth..


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 20 2009, 02:30 PM~14829911
> *Cool, good luck with your event aswell.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Yo ZEUS is cool but Im hoping that he was speaking in his behalf and not for the ULA . As y'all know no one person makes a decision for the entire ULA. 

Some of us are unsure if you guys are bringng the hop to Joe Pool this year. IC and Dallas Lowriders are a big part of the hop so could a spokesman from your side confirm if y'all are coming.

Thanks :wave: Long time ULA member.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 22 2009, 09:05 PM~14850217
> *I already spoke with Sal so it's his call not 9 Lives, so go ahead and use the picture...
> 
> As for the ULA event in Oct, those who can't attend for what ever reason some of us will be hang'n in Ft Worth..
> *


_IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE STYLN WE'LL DEFINITELY BE HANGIN' W/U GUYS IN FUNKY TOWN...WE'LL SEE THE ULA IN NOVEMBER OR SHOULD I SAY THEY'LL SEE US  _


----------



## regalman85




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 23 2009, 06:52 AM~14852977
> *Yo ZEUS is cool but Im hoping that he was speaking in his behalf and not for the ULA . As y'all know no one person makes a decision for the entire ULA.
> 
> Some of us are unsure if you guys are bringng the hop to Joe Pool this year. IC and Dallas Lowriders are a big part of the hop so could a spokesman from your side confirm if y'all are coming.
> 
> Thanks  :wave: Long time ULA member.
> *


This next ULA meetin thier should be a repersenative for I C at the meetin. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

This thread went to page 3 why is it so slow or dead.As soon as we heard we wer invited to hoptoberfest this thread was hotter than a 5dollar pistol on a saturday nite.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 24 2009, 12:24 AM~14860352
> *This thread went to page 3 why is it so slow or dead.As soon as we heard we wer invited to hoptoberfest this thread was hotter than a 5dollar pistol on a saturday nite.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14850217
> *I already spoke with Sal so it's his call not 9 Lives, so go ahead and use the picture...
> 
> As for the ULA event in Oct, those who can't attend for what ever reason some of us will be hang'n in Ft Worth..
> *



I understand you have great history in the Lowrider Industry HOMIE JOHN and with DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.

but whatever was spoken within our club is part of my say .....


Now if Venom changed his mind after the fact then thats something different
and I was not aware of it . :angry:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 23 2009, 06:52 AM~14852977
> *Yo ZEUS is cool but Im hoping that he was speaking in his behalf and not for the ULA . As y'all know no one person makes a decision for the entire ULA.
> 
> Some of us are unsure if you guys are bringng the hop to Joe Pool this year. IC and Dallas Lowriders are a big part of the hop so could a spokesman from your side confirm if y'all are coming.
> 
> Thanks  :wave: Long time ULA member.
> *



2X HERE HOMITO ...... HAVEN'T MET THE VATO YET PERO IF 
HIS INTELLEGENTS ARE AS GOOD AS HE SPEAKS THEM ON HERE,THEN 
ALL IN ORDER WILL BE RESTORED FOR THE BETTER.


AS FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS & IC,WE'RE JUST A HOP AWAY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

WHEN IS THE NEXT ULA MEETING


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Next meeting is this upcoming thursday. The secretary will post up the details on location, time & date. 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 24 2009, 09:06 AM~14861734
> *Next meeting is this upcoming thursday.  The secretary will post up the details on location, time & date.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 











REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 8/27 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

See ya at the meeting!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Aug 24 2009, 06:51 AM~14861683
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT ULA MEETING
> *


THis thursday homie is the next meeting


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 24 2009, 12:20 PM~14864773
> *THis thursday homie is the next meeting
> *


BANNED


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14837736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Event on ULA Calendar for this weekend.....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## VictorXIV

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

www.ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online










Saturday, August 29, 2009 
8:00 AM Load In/Onsite Registration 

10:00 AM Gates Open
USACi Soundoff Begins
Helicoptor Rides Begin
Poker Run Registration Begins 

11:00 AM Judging Begins
Poker Run Begiins 

12:00 PM Burnout Contest Begins 

4:00 PM Load In/Onsite Registration Ends
Hopping Contest Begins 

7:00 PM Judging Ends 

8:00 PM Burnout Contest Ends
Hopping Contest Ends 

10:00 PM Helicoptor Rides End
USACi Soundoff Ends
Gates Close 

Poker Run Schedule - Presented by PeaceKeepers Motorcycle Club 
10:00 AM Poker Run Registration
Registration is open to motorcyles, cars, and trucks for a $25 registration fee, and the first 50 paid entries will receive a free t-shirt. This fee is separate from the car show registration fee. All Poker Run participants will receive instructions and a map to the 5 locations participating in the Run. 

11:00 AM First bike out 

Poker Run Stops Longhorn Harley Davidson - Grand Prairie
Hooters South - Arlington
Pep Boys Cooper - Arlington
Hooters North - Arlington
American Motorcycle Trading Co. - Arlington

Poker Run participants will make a stop at each of these locations and receive one playing card, at which time the stop and the card received will be validated by representative of the business. 

These stops may be made in any order, and the deadline for being back at Lincoln Tech to be eligible for the prizes is 6:00 PM sharp. Complete instructions will be giving to all participants prior to the first bike out time of 11:00 :00 AM. 

6:00 PM Last bike in 

Live Bands Onstage 
2:00 PM Before the Fall 
3:00 PM The Wild Bills 
4:00 PM Blacklist 
5:00 PM Chalklign 
6:00 PM Double Ugly 
7:00 PM Triumphant Return 

Sunday, August 30, 2009 
10:00 AM Gates Open
Load In Begins
Helicopter Rides Begin 

11:00 AM Motorcycle Contest Begins
Judging Begins 

12:00 PM Load In Ends
Awards Ceremony Begins 

6:00 PM Motorcycle Contest Ends 

8:00 PM Gates Close 

Live Bands Onstage 
12:00 PM Cosmic Ducttape 
1:00 PM Soapbox Radio 
2:00 PM Los Pistoleros 
3:30 PM The Wild Bills 
4:30 PM Jimmy & the Texas Surfers


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

ima try make it... thanx for the info


----------



## irving customz1

TTT Dam This thread went back to the third paid :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:loco: :roflmao: :twak: uffin:


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS REPPIN AT THIS SHOW *_


----------



## --JUICE--

]


















* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 25 2009, 12:37 PM~14876074
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
> " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "
> 
> Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
> Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
> ~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~
> 
> " Spectators FREE "
> Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
> LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies
> Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
> T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
> (Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
> (Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
> (Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
> (Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint.
> I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !
> 
> INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC..
> KOWBOY: 214-957-7881
> Email: [email protected]
> myspace.com/vip4dallas
> myspace.com/streetkingzunity
> myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
> 
> (SPONSORED)
> Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location,
> Street Kingz-  www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
> NOS ENERGY DRINK,
> Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
> Dejavu Audio & Concepts,
> Diamond Glazed Records,
> Dejavu Chics Models,
> Late model performance- 214-881-4030
> Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
> "SIK"  214-650-7455 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Will you have a representative to discuss this event at this weeks meeting??? Live promotion is always welcome and at times prefered by some. 



SGT @ Arms - ULA



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 25 2009, 02:47 PM~14876202
> *Will you have a representative to discuss this event at this weeks meeting??? Live promotion is always welcome and at times prefered by some.
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: THEY GONNA ASK FOR THEIR $50... :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 25 2009, 01:31 PM~14876728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THEY GONNA ASK FOR THEIR $50...  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 25 2009, 03:31 PM~14876728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THEY GONNA ASK FOR THEIR $50...  :0  :0
> *



:angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: dont tell me u crying over $50?? :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 01:47 PM~14876945
> *:angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: dont tell me u crying over $50??  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 02:47 PM~14876945
> *:angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: dont tell me u crying over $50??  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Lol! Girl you are crizazy!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 25 2009, 03:50 PM~14876965
> *Lol!  Girl you are crizazy!
> *



well its not the first time i hear ppl complain about the $50...but how else do we pay for the permits for our events, the porta potties, xmas parties, etc....its only an annual fee and its cheaper than radio/magazine ads...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 02:52 PM~14876987
> *well its not the first time i hear ppl complain about the $50...but how else do we pay for the permits for our events, the porta potties, xmas parties, etc....its only an annual fee and its cheaper than radio/magazine ads...
> *


Very TRUE, right on girl!!! TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

CAN SOME1 TELL ME IF DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAVE FAILED TO PAY 
THEIR FEES ? ANYONE !?!?!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 03:52 PM~14876987
> *well its not the first time i hear ppl complain about the $50...but how else do we pay for the permits for our events, the porta potties, xmas parties, etc....its only an annual fee and its cheaper than radio/magazine ads...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 03:58 PM~14877047
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: 

wats up loco MR. M.I.A.!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 25 2009, 03:54 PM~14877013
> *Very TRUE, right on girl!!!  TTT   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 01:56 PM~14877026
> *CAN SOME1 TELL ME IF DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAVE FAILED TO PAY
> THEIR FEES ? ANYONE !?!?!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 03:56 PM~14877026
> *CAN SOME1 TELL ME IF DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAVE FAILED TO PAY
> THEIR FEES ? ANYONE !?!?!
> *



:dunno: treasurer keeps up with that info


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 03:59 PM~14877065
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> wats up loco MR. M.I.A.!
> *


No MIA Here :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 03:52 PM~14876987
> *well its not the first time i hear ppl complain about the $50...but how else do we pay for the permits for our events, the porta potties, xmas parties, etc....its only an annual fee and its cheaper than radio/magazine ads...
> *


Shit thats not the only thing people cry about! LOL


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 25 2009, 03:54 PM~14877013
> *Very TRUE, right on girl!!!  TTT   :biggrin:
> *



Hey Doll!


----------



## street kingz

* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 02:03 PM~14877103
> *:dunno: treasurer keeps up with that info
> *



THANK YOU ..I WAS JUST WONDERING PORQUE ALL OF THE 
CLUBS WERE SENT UP COMING EVENT FLIERS EXCEPT US...
SO IF ITS CAUSE OF FEES OR WHATEVER OTHER REASON,WE
NEED TO MADE BE AWARE OF ..... GRANTED "SOME" BANNED,
WE SHOULD STILL BE PART OF ULA .... 





9-LIVES 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS 
CAR & BIKE CLUB


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 25 2009, 03:10 PM~14877164
> *Hey Doll!
> *


Hey you!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 02:12 PM~14877181
> *THANK YOU ..I WAS JUST WONDERING PORQUE ALL OF THE
> CLUBS WERE SENT UP COMING EVENT FLIERS EXCEPT US...
> SO IF ITS CAUSE OF FEES OR WHATEVER OTHER REASON,WE
> NEED TO MADE BE AWARE OF ..... GRANTED "SOME" BANNED,
> WE SHOULD STILL BE PART OF ULA ....
> 9-LIVES
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> CAR & BIKE CLUB
> *



Send a Representative from your club this thursday that way they can forward all current paperwork for all events.  They can also speak with Chilo about your dues.





SGT @ Arms - ULA




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 25 2009, 02:21 PM~14877269
> *Send a Representative from your club this thursday that way they can forward all current paperwork for all events.    They can also speak with Chilo about your dues.
> SGT @ Arms - ULA
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



EVERYTHING IS BEING FORWARD ON L.IL. HOMIE ..... I'LL TRY TO GET SOMEONE THERE THOUGH .......


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 03:47 PM~14876945
> *:angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: dont tell me u crying over $50??  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


NOT ME... BUT SOMEONE GONNA SAY SOMETHING...






















































***!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 25 2009, 04:26 PM~14877312
> *NOT ME... BUT SOMEONE GONNA SAY SOMETHING...
> ***!!!!!
> *




:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 02:24 PM~14877304
> *EVERYTHING IS BEING FORWARD ON L.IL. HOMIE ..... I'LL TRY TO GET SOMEONE THERE THOUGH .......
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 25 2009, 04:33 PM~14877402
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 25 2009, 04:08 PM~14877144
> *Shit thats not the only thing people cry about! LOL
> *


I DON'T CRY!!!! I JUST GO WITH THE FLOW.. WASSUP WITH THE BIKINI CONTEST PINKCANDY??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fatmexican55

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 25 2009, 03:08 PM~14877144
> *Shit thats not the only thing people cry about! LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 02:12 PM~14877181
> *THANK YOU ..I WAS JUST WONDERING PORQUE ALL OF THE
> CLUBS WERE SENT UP COMING EVENT FLIERS EXCEPT US...
> SO IF ITS CAUSE OF FEES OR WHATEVER OTHER REASON,WE
> NEED TO MADE BE AWARE OF ..... GRANTED "SOME" BANNED,
> WE SHOULD STILL BE PART OF ULA ....
> 9-LIVES
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> CAR & BIKE CLUB
> *


I believe that a couple of DL members went last meetng and both received a monthly event sheet with a couple of up coming event flyers. 

Not to sure whom they were personally :dunno: :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 03:56 PM~14877026
> *CAN SOME1 TELL ME IF DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAVE FAILED TO PAY
> THEIR FEES ? ANYONE !?!?!
> *


_NEUVE VIDAS IF YOU READ BACK ON OUR THREAD THAT FEE WAS PAID THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR  . NOW STOP W/THE "CRYING" OR YOU'LL GET LAID OUT & BANNED TOO VATO...ADIOS_ :wave:


----------



## 214Frost

Got more info:

Awards for-
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Interior
Best Under Construction
Most Members

$15 registration for car club members - try and come together w/your cc

BEER will be sold at the show-and can drink in the parking lot as long as you stay in parking lot w/beer

For registered people -there will a VIP Lounge inside afterwards w/beer specials


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 25 2009, 08:45 PM~14880649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more info:
> 
> Awards for-
> Best Paint
> Best Mural
> Best Interior
> Best Under Construction
> Most Members
> 
> $15 registration for car club members - try and come together w/your cc
> 
> BEER  will be sold at the show-and can drink in the parking lot as long as you stay in parking lot w/beer
> 
> For registered people -there will a VIP Lounge inside afterwards w/beer specials  </span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'> Already, VIP!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 25 2009, 09:59 PM~14880817
> * Already, VIP!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 25 2009, 06:39 PM~14879892
> *NEUVE VIDAS IF YOU READ BACK ON OUR THREAD THAT FEE WAS PAID THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR  . NOW STOP W/THE "CRYING" OR YOU'LL GET LAID OUT & BANNED TOO VATO...ADIOS :wave:
> *


]*CHA-TA !!! GO PET THE DOG AND KICK YOUR MAN ....[/color]*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 08:19 AM~14884608
> *]CHA-TA !!! GO PET THE DOG AND KICK YOUR MAN ....[/color]
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14880649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Interior
> Best Under Construction
> Most Members
> 
> $15 registration for car club members - try and come together w/your cc
> 
> BEER  will be sold at the show-and can drink in the parking lot as long as you stay in parking lot w/beer
> 
> For registered people -there will a VIP Lounge inside afterwards w/beer specials  </span>
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HOLA!!! *Bad Mamma Jamma* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 25 2009, 06:39 PM~14879892
> *NEUVE VIDAS IF YOU READ BACK ON OUR THREAD THAT FEE WAS PAID THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR  . NOW STOP W/THE "CRYING" OR YOU'LL GET LAID OUT & BANNED TOO VATO...ADIOS :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
[SIZE=14]por puto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

check out our web site Low-4-Life.com

Let me know what you think...... thanx


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 25 2009, 07:45 PM~14880649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more info:
> 
> Awards for-
> Best Paint
> Best Mural
> Best Interior
> Best Under Construction
> Most Members
> 
> $15 registration for car club members - try and come together w/your cc
> 
> BEER  will be sold at the show-and can drink in the parking lot as long as you stay in parking lot w/beer
> 
> For registered people -there will a VIP Lounge inside afterwards w/beer specials  </span>
> *





*I'M SITTIN NEXT TO DA BAR !!! <span style=\'color:RED\'> *


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 26 2009, 06:41 AM~14884695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [SIZE=14]por puto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]
> *


*SUC IT WEY !!! WE GONNA HOP AT THE SHOW ON SATURDAY O QUE WEY !?!?! *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 08:49 AM~14884726
> *I'M SITTIN NEXT TO DA BAR !!!
> *


Then you got 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round then wey!!!!!!!

:420: :420: :h5:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 26 2009, 06:52 AM~14884736
> *Then you got 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round then wey!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :420:  :420:  :h5:
> *





* BISH I AIN'T SCARED.....I AIN'T SCARED !!! 





WHAT KIND OF SPECIALS WE TALKIN BOUT THOUGH ????? <span style=\'color:RED\'> * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 25 2009, 06:39 PM~14879892
> *NEUVE VIDAS IF YOU READ BACK ON OUR THREAD THAT FEE WAS PAID THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR  . NOW STOP W/THE "CRYING" OR YOU'LL GET LAID OUT & BANNED TOO VATO...ADIOS :wave:
> *


por puto!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 08:54 AM~14884747
> * BISH I AIN'T SCARED.....I AIN'T SCARED !!!
> WHAT KIND OF SPECIALS WE TALKIN BOUT THOUGH ?????   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LAST SHOW THEY HAD THERE IT WAS $1 BEERS... BUT THEY RAN OUT... :biggrin:  SO I DOUBT IT WILL BE $1 THIS TIME... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 AM~14884759
> *LAST SHOW THEY HAD THERE IT WAS $1 BEERS... BUT THEY RAN OUT... :biggrin:    SO I DOUBT IT WILL BE $1 THIS TIME... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Aug 25 2009, 01:52 PM~14876987-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 02:08 PM~14877144
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 25 2009, 02:16 PM~14877216



<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>Hope you both have a great b/day today!! </span>  :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Aug 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14885014-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 25 2009, 02:16 PM~14877216
> 
> 
> 
> HOLA BACK AT YA CUTIE PIE!!!!
> 
> YUP YUP BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAYS TO CINDY & JAY :biggrin:
> 
> TIME TO PARTY!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Aug 26 2009, 08:40 AM~14885014-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 25 2009, 02:16 PM~14877216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>Hope you both have a great b/day today!! </span> </span> :h5:
> [/b]
Click to expand...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Happy Birthday RidinDrty!!! Thanks girls!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HOLA BACK AT YA CUTIE PIE!!!!
> 
> YUP YUP BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAYS TO CINDY & JAY  :biggrin:
> 
> TIME TO PARTY!!!!!!
> 
> *


YUP YUP!! Time for sum 'TRON


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> HOLA BACK AT YA CUTIE PIE!!!!
> 
> YUP YUP BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAYS TO CINDY & JAY :biggrin:
> 
> TIME TO PARTY!!!!!!
> </span>




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Oh shizz here we go, ready to party hardy!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RIDINDRTY64, *Bad Mamma Jamma*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: cutie & bad mamma....yall think yall can hang?? lol!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 09:55 AM~14885138
> *:biggrin: wait i cant hang w/ kidd tho! lol *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 09:55 AM~14885138
> *:biggrin: BUT IT'D BE EASY TO HANG WITH YOU LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!*


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 07:56 AM~14885146
> *:uh: wait i cant hang w/ kidd tho! lol </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>yeah, i don't think i'd be able to hang wit kid!! but it'd be fun trying!!! 

~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 26 2009, 09:57 AM~14885158
> *yeah, i don't think i'd be able to hang wit kid!! but it'd be fun trying!!!
> 
> ~m
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: 


us after a nite out wit him lol!!!

hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 26 2009, 09:57 AM~14885158
> *yeah, i don't think i'd be able to hang wit kid!! but it'd be fun trying!!!
> 
> ~m
> *



HEAVENS NO!!! </span>

lol


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 08:56 AM~14885146
> *:uh: wait i cant hang w/ kidd tho! lol </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Of course we can hang, you already know!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 08:01 AM~14885185
> *
> HEAVENS NO!!! </span>
> 
> lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Aug 26 2009, 08:57 AM~14885158-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i don't think i'd be able to hang wit kid!! but it'd be fun trying!!!
> 
> ~m
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 09:00 AM~14885176
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> HEAVENS NO!!! </span>
> 
> lol </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>That sounds right about Kid!!!  :barf:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2009, 08:00 AM~14885176
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> yeah but no fireworks this time!!!
> 
> ~m</span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 26 2009, 10:04 AM~14885203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: thought u would lmao! hahaha


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 AM~14885227
> *
> yeah but no fireworks this time!!!
> 
> ~m
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 26 2009, 08:16 AM~14885313
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: .... :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Happy Birthday Bad Mamma Jamma!!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 26 2009, 09:30 AM~14885442
> *Happy Birthday Bad Mamma Jamma!!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thanks!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 26 2009, 10:22 AM~14885371
> *:angry: .... :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah and ridin dirty


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 26 2009, 10:30 AM~14885442
> *Happy Birthday Bad Mamma Jamma!!
> *


X2


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2009, 10:26 AM~14885903
> *X2
> *



Thank You A., !!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> "The Tradition Continues" It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!! Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> Roll Call!!!!
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> 
> Hope to see some of my friends from Imperials - KLIQUE - NEW WAVE Cali at this show, the Best show in Texas... Nick Hernandez is a LRM Hall of Fame member.... The ULA has supported this show in strong numbers over the past years and Nick has always given the ULA prop's for coming to his show.. The City of Odessa presented the ULA with a special award of appreciation 4 years ago... Let me know who needs pre-reg forms in order to get the ULA perks..
> 
> My goal this year was to make 2 out of town shows this year (1. Imperals Show in Cali (2. Odessa Tejano Super show... I've made the Imperials show and now get'n ready for Odessa... NEW WAVE North Texas will be rep'n at the Best damn Lowrider show in Texas 'Tejano Super Show in Odessa'...
> 
> Homie John NEW WAVE with Big Jesse from Imperials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you think this is a game...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 25 2009, 07:45 PM~14880649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT SUITABLE FOR KIDS ????
> 
> JUST MAKING SURE ?!?!? *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 04:38 PM~14889059
> *NOT SUITABLE FOR KIDS ????
> 
> JUST MAKING SURE ?!?!?
> *


they let my son in the club last time...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 26 2009, 02:39 PM~14889071
> *they let my son in the club last time...
> *



ORALE HOMIE ...DIDN'T KNOW IF I HAD TO 
LIVE THEM SOMEWHERE OR WHAT ........


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 26 2009, 02:39 PM~14889071
> *they let my son in the club last time...
> *


x2 :biggrin: My 1yr old was running around on the dance floor following the lights on the ground. lol :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 26 2009, 02:41 PM~14889093
> *x2  :biggrin:  My 1yr old was running around on the dance floor following the lights on the ground. lol  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



THERE'S GONNA BE A GANG OF STROLLERS THEN ......


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 02:43 PM~14889106
> *THERE'S GONNA BE A GANG OF STROLLERS THEN ......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The future.... Gotta start'em off early..... :yes: :yes: :yes: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## AZs finest13

lmao thats how u do it switches on the stroller


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 26 2009, 02:45 PM~14889121
> *The future.... Gotta start'em off early.....  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



DAMN IT !!! I GET TO TAKE MY PEDAL CAR IN DA CLUB !!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14880649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more info:
> 
> Awards for-
> Best Paint
> Best Mural
> Best Interior
> Best Under Construction
> Most Members
> 
> $15 registration for car club members - try and come together w/your cc
> 
> BEER  will be sold at the show-and can drink in the parking lot as long as you stay in parking lot w/beer
> 
> For registered people -there will a VIP Lounge inside afterwards w/beer specials
> *



what time is this???


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_OK, WILL DO!</span>_  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Whats the deal people,whats been happenin


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14890327
> *OK, WILL DO!</span>    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 































































:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14862197
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 8/27 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> 
> if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.
> 
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> 
> 
> *


Meeting is going down tonight..... Be there early if you have handouts / flyers / Announcements place them on the pool table for all who would like one can pick one up for them or their club. Some are very limited so once there gone there gone.....  

Everyone make sure you have a representative of your club / shop / crew at the meeting to keep you updated on the current events and additional information.



Thanks, 


SGT @ Arms - ULA


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:uh:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 27 2009, 08:42 AM~14895767
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin: will mr & mrs ridindrty be there? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Aug 27 2009, 08:44 AM~14895783
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WILL YOU BE ATTENDING THE MEETING?


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 27 2009, 11:24 AM~14897088
> *:biggrin: will mr & mrs ridindrty be there? :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE(DJ_Malachi_21 @ Aug 27 2009, 08:44 AM) 

WILL YOU BE ATTENDING THE MEETING?

WHAT? YOU TAKING ATTENDANCE NOW TOO??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 11:40 AM~14897258
> *QUOTE(DJ_Malachi_21 @ Aug 27 2009, 08:44 AM)
> 
> WILL YOU BE ATTENDING THE MEETING?
> 
> WHAT? YOU TAKING ATTENDANCE NOW TOO??? :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

just asking fool quit being a **** and worrying bout what im asking people...i wasnt even writing u!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 27 2009, 12:06 PM~14897472
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> just asking fool quit being a **** and worrying bout what im asking people...i wasnt even writing u!
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA CALL ME A ****??? ***!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 27 2009, 12:06 PM~14897472
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> just asking fool quit being a **** and worrying bout what im asking people...i wasnt even writing u!
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 27 2009, 10:26 AM~14897107
> *WILL YOU BE ATTENDING THE MEETING?
> *


ya i think me and a couple of our members are going to attend... we are def behind on whats going since we have nobody to sit in anymore...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 12:30 PM~14897694
> *WHY YOU GOTTA CALL ME A ****??? ***!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Aug 27 2009, 01:30 PM~14898334
> *ya i think me and a couple of our members are going to attend... we are def behind on whats going since we have nobody to sit in anymore...
> *


 :thumbsup: see yall there!


----------



## VictorXIV

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 27 2009, 09:24 AM~14897088
> *:biggrin: will mr & mrs ridindrty be there? :biggrin:
> *



_*HEAVENZ NO!! *_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soc214

:uh:


> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 27 2009, 06:54 PM~14902191
> *HEAVENZ NO!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

This is the updated copy of the flyer I created.... :biggrin: I placed info that I know has been used prior.... Educate me if im wrong... 

I didnt get to make the meeting so I was unable to present it to the Members in person....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14905548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the updated copy of the flyer I created....  :biggrin:  I placed info that I know has been used prior.... Educate me if im wrong...
> 
> I didnt get to make the meeting so I was unable to present it to the Members in person....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


VERY NICE FLYER HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14905548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the updated copy of the flyer I created....  :biggrin:  I placed info that I know has been used prior.... Educate me if im wrong...
> 
> I didnt get to make the meeting so I was unable to present it to the Members in person....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

We asked a member to go to the meeting yesterday ...I couldn't get a hold of him ...can any1 tell me if DALLAS LOWRIDERS had a representative there ....


He was to pass out fliers for our event with co/host SUBLIMINAL CC 



 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by spider 53+Aug 27 2009, 10:43 PM~14905625-->
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE FLYER HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-irving customz1_@Aug 28 2009, 01:04 AM~14906408
> *Lookin good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

sorry i couldn't make the meeting... can someone please email me the info if possible...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 27 2009, 07:54 PM~14902191
> *HEAVENZ NO!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Aug 28 2009, 08:55 AM~14907280
> *sorry i couldn't make the meeting... can someone please email me the info if possible...
> *



:uh: pm me ur email address!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 28 2009, 12:35 AM~14905548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the updated copy of the flyer I created....  :biggrin:  I placed info that I know has been used prior.... Educate me if im wrong...
> 
> I didnt get to make the meeting so I was unable to present it to the Members in person....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :biggrin: NICE! still working on details we'll let you know when we get confirmation :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 28 2009, 07:14 AM~14906844
> *We asked a member to go to the meeting yesterday ...I couldn't get a hold of him ...can any1 tell me if DALLAS LOWRIDERS had a representative there ....
> He was to pass out fliers for our event with co/host SUBLIMINAL CC
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



DLR WAS REPRESENTED....BUT NO FLYERS WERE PASSED OUT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 28 2009, 07:05 AM~14907334
> *:uh: pm me ur email address!
> *



Can I get the info too..... :biggrin: 

*[email protected]*




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 28 2009, 07:06 AM~14907339
> *:biggrin: NICE! still working on details we'll let you know when we get confirmation  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 28 2009, 07:10 AM~14907361
> *DLR WAS REPRESENTED....BUT NO FLYERS WERE PASSED OUT
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: 

WTF !! I TOOK THEM TO HIM MYSELF !!!!! 






F*@K !!!!





THANKS FOR RESPONDING ...


----------



## 9-lives

WELL HERE IS THE EVENT WE'RE

PUTTIN TOGETHER IN OAK CLIFF !!! 





















[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14907367
> *Can I get the info too..... :biggrin:
> 
> [email protected]
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 28 2009, 07:40 AM~14907572
> *no problem!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

tttt


----------



## gabby




----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Sep 1 2009, 07:27 AM~14945893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you read my mente !!! I'm having hard tyme copying .....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Aug 28 2009, 08:33 AM~14908059-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 29 2009, 09:05 AM~14918745


 :wave: :wave: 

~m


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 1 2009, 10:20 AM~14946822
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> ~m</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hey you!  :wave:


----------



## street kingz

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 AM~14947628
> *I'm working on doing the 1st car show at the new Dallas cowboy stadium in oct and i'm have a meeting with them soon and i'm trying to wrk something out but i need club contacts so i can come up with #'s of how many vehicles i need room for, so spread the word have club prd & vic prsd or peeps that wanna show off there rides at the new Dallas cowboy Stadium !!!!
> PM me back asap
> asap email info to [email protected]
> call asap Kowboy @214-957-7881
> 
> This is Kowboy Founder of Street Kingz and VIP PromotionZ, We'd like to send a God Blessed thank you! to every1 that made it to the show !
> This past Sunday the 4th ann hot as hell car & Bike Show was off the chain, there were so many pple and clubs showing off there rides from low riders to hot rods, motorcycle , low rider bicycles , imports , choppers, dubs etc.. God gave us some beautiful weather that day AMEN to that!
> Also we had a fundraiser for #1 stunna prsd that pasd away, we raised $279. for his family. thank you
> 
> I will also be wrking on my Bumps in the Night Car Show, date time info soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Sep 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14948863
> *
> *



email me and we can email the ula as a whole and maybe help you out with an estimate on how many spots you may need :biggrin: 

[email protected]

-ULA Secretary 
Isela


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 1 2009, 11:20 AM~14946822
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> hey girlie! wats poppin?*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 214pinkcandy, *Bad Mamma Jamma*, SHOELACES

Hey!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, SHOELACES


:wave:


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 1 2009, 02:18 PM~14948905
> *email me and we can email the ula as a whole and maybe help you out with an estimate on how many spots you may need  :biggrin:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> -ULA Secretary
> Isela
> *


it will be a cool show at the new stadium. :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Sep 1 2009, 01:12 PM~14948863
> *
> *


ULA Events for October 2009

Oct 04 2009 Hoptoberfest Joe Pool 
Oct 18 2009 State Fair show Fair Park
Oct 25 2009 Torres Empire Big Town

Just thought this might help your show date.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 1 2009, 05:47 PM~14950394
> *ULA Events for October 2009
> 
> Oct 04 2009      Hoptoberfest        Joe Pool
> Oct 18 2009      State Fair show    Fair Park
> Oct 25 2009      Torres Empire      Big Town
> 
> Just thought this might help your show date.
> *



Torres Empire show is actually moved to Nov 1st


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## theoso8

BOTH CLUBS ARE PART OF THE ULA AND SUPPORT ULA EVENTS. SO COME OUT AND SHOW US SOME SUPPORT AND CHILL... HOP WILL START AT 2PM, AWARDS AT 3PM!!!










AND THIS BISH ON THE FLYER WILL BE THERE TOO... :0 :0 :0 :nono:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

US AND A COUPLE OTHER CLUBS HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY. IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY PLANS AND WANNA KICK IT, BRING THE FAMILY AND WHOEVER YOU LIKE...
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY BY PAVILLION 3 AT LYNN CREEK PARK, DOWN BY THE WATER


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKiNNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM


:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

TTT


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 1 2009, 01:35 PM~14949040
> *:biggrin:
> it will be a cool show at the new stadium. :biggrin:
> *


 You kowboy????


----------



## Loco 61

Sweet!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2009, 04:38 PM~14990089
> *Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2009, 02:38 PM~14990089
> *Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What??? you guys where selling paletas?????? Thats cool man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2009, 04:38 PM~14990089
> *Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pimp i want one :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 9/10 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send completed ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8

WANTED TO THANK THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP AT THE LAKE FOR A LIL GRILL AND CHILL YESTERDAY. WE HAD A GOOD TIME, AND WILL DO IT SOON AGAIN...  


DALLAS LOWRIDERS
ESTILO
PRINCIPALES
UNIDOZ 
LOW4LIFE 
KNIGHTS
IRVING CUSTOMS


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 8 2009, 08:21 AM~15012603
> *WANTED TO THANK THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP AT THE LAKE FOR A LIL GRILL AND CHILL YESTERDAY. WE HAD A GOOD TIME, AND WILL DO IT SOON AGAIN...
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> ESTILO
> PRINCIPALES
> UNIDOZ
> LOW4LIFE
> KNIGHTS
> IRVING CUSTOMS
> *



hell ya we had a blast... i wish we would have known you were setting up on the otherside...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Sep 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15026552
> *hell ya we had a blast... i wish we would have known you were setting up on the otherside...
> *


ITS COOL, YALL WERE IN THE SHADE... WE SET UP OVER THERE CUZ ALL THE KIDS WE GOT CAN GO SWIMMING RIGHT THERE... BUT I HAD A GOOD ASS TIME, THANX FOR COMING OUT


----------



## D~LowLady~E

Chela......sent email with info about the show I was asking about.


:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

Ok cool :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

LOL yes we were selling paletas, here's a better view:













> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 5 2009, 04:47 PM~14990141
> *What???  you guys where selling paletas??????  Thats cool man! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 9 2009, 03:16 PM~15028814
> *LOL yes we were selling paletas, here's a better view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...


HUMN CANIGETA VANILLA PALETA PLEASE?


LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 9 2009, 04:16 PM~15028814
> *LOL yes we were selling paletas, here's a better view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 9 2009, 04:16 PM~15028814
> *LOL yes we were selling paletas, here's a better view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 9 2009, 03:16 PM~15028814
> *LOL yes we were selling paletas, here's a better view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everybody loved this out there Saturday and the line at the burger joint was no joke! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE YALL TONITE AT THE MEETING!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 10 2009, 09:07 AM~15037042
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YALL TONITE AT THE MEETING!</span>
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>See ya there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 10 2009, 10:07 AM~15037042
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAVE A BUCKET OF CORONAS READY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 11 2009, 07:30 AM~15048805
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Any new Biz.... Sorry I didnt make it last night im still with no ride....  








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 11 2009, 09:53 AM~15048960
> *Any new Biz.... Sorry I didnt make it last night im still with no ride....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



i'll update it and email you calendar! :biggrin: 

 sorry bout ur ride!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 11 2009, 08:01 AM~15049013
> *i'll update it and email you calendar!  :biggrin:
> 
> sorry bout ur ride!
> *



THANKS.....  





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Estrella Car Club

We are having 38 classes with 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies in each class
We are also having 
*Best* 
Mural/Airbrush
Interior
Motor
Paint
Display
Hydraulic Setup
Airbag Setup
Stereo System
*Most Members Entered*
*Farthest Driven*
*Best of Show Trophies for*
Bike
Truck
Lowrider
Bomb
Hotrod/Custom
Best of Show Overall
We also Have 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies for the Hoppers
[/quote]


----------



## soc214

2 Members: soc214, 214Frost


:wave: :wave:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Lil Joe what if it rains bad?


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 12 2009, 10:50 AM~15059912
> *Lil Joe what if it rains bad?
> *


Dont worry if it rains bad ,then theirs gona be a wet t shirt contest out side,no need to go inside. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:07 AM~15060054
> *Dont worry if it rains bad ,then theirs gona be a wet t shirt contest out side,no need to go inside. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you got that rigth


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:07 AM~15060054
> *Dont worry if it rains bad ,then theirs gona be a wet t shirt contest out side,no need to go inside. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gabby




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Sep 12 2009, 11:08 AM~15060067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hello woman :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:07 AM~15060054
> *Dont worry if it rains bad ,then theirs gona be a wet t shirt contest out side,no need to go inside. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yo do you have the tires


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 12 2009, 10:50 AM~15059912
> *Lil Joe what if it rains bad?
> *


 you can enjoy the show inside! :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Sep 12 2009, 11:11 AM~15060083
> *yo do you have the tires
> *


You needed all 4 rite.


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:13 AM~15060100
> *You needed all 4 rite.
> *


at the lo lo price rite :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Sep 12 2009, 11:15 AM~15060114
> *at the lo lo price rite :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok sir call u in a few :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:16 AM~15060124
> *Ok sir call u in a few :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i call customer service


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Mmm......yes rain.....booobies...lol....


----------



## gabby

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:10 AM~15060078
> *Hello woman  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello Mannnnn!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
How are you.?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 12 2009, 10:47 AM~15059888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Rain or shine!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 12:07 PM~15060054
> *Dont worry if it rains bad ,then theirs gona be a wet t shirt contest out side,no need to go inside. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like there's gonna be a wet T-shirt contest.. :biggrin: :uh: 
Tomorrow (Sunday): Periods of rain with a few thunderstorms likely. High 73F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Rainfall possibly over one inch. 
Tomorrow night(Sunday): Showers and thundershowers likely. Low 66F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

I'll be there with my panel truck:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15060361
> *Mmm......yes rain.....booobies...lol....
> *


Yesssss booobies ,alot of booobies and alot of rain !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53

(ERNIE)


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15063704
> *Looks like there's gonna be a wet T-shirt contest.. :biggrin:  :uh:
> Tomorrow (Sunday): Periods of rain with a few thunderstorms likely. High 73F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Rainfall possibly over one inch.
> Tomorrow night(Sunday): Showers and thundershowers likely. Low 66F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
> 
> I'll be there with my panel truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 C you there!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 12 2009, 10:47 AM~15059888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 13 2009, 08:52 AM~15065701
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 Its on!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

GO COWBOYS!

<img src=\'http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t102/NaughtyDog18/Cowboysbanner.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 12 2009, 10:47 AM~15059888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even though the weather was shitty it still turned out to be a dam good show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 13 2009, 09:29 PM~15071566
> *Even though the weather was shitty it still turned out to be a dam good show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Pics?????






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 14 2009, 07:23 AM~15073967
> *Pics?????
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


THEY WOULDNT LET A CAMERA GO INSIDE...   :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

:rofl: ---- So was there a show???? I didnt bother rolling out due to the rain.... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 14 2009, 09:14 AM~15074389
> *  :rofl: ---- So was there a show???? I didnt bother rolling out due to the rain....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


YESSIR THERE WAS A SHOW AND IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT CONSIDERING THE RAIN...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Happy Birthday People's Choice!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Happy B-day!! That was a great cake...wonder who picked it out...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEOPLE'S CHOICE


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

What is he like 60....lol j/k... Happy B-Day Peeps....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 15 2009, 08:53 AM~15086105
> *What is he like 60....lol j/k... Happy B-Day Peeps....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He's 21 x 2 + 1


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 15 2009, 08:40 AM~15086392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He's 21 x 2 + 1
> *


  I wish him the best on his Annual Day :biggrin: 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice

I GOT BAD NEWS :tears: JUST LEFT THE DOCTORS AND HE SAID I AM LOSING MY MIND, SO I DON'T KNOW THESE PEOPLE TELLING ME HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUT THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR TELLING ME I MIGHT REMEMBER YOU ONE DAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 15 2009, 12:05 PM~15088307
> *I GOT BAD NEWS :tears: JUST LEFT THE DOCTORS AND HE SAID I AM LOSING MY MIND, SO I DON'T KNOW THESE PEOPLE TELLING ME HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUT THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR TELLING ME I MIGHT REMEMBER YOU ONE DAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dang you just realized your memory loss.... Ey, you owe me some money, im sure you would remember if it wasnt for you loosing some of your marbles :biggrin: Pobresito.... Now go dance "Charanga" Happy BDay LOL





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 15 2009, 03:09 PM~15089330
> *Dang you just realized your memory loss.... Ey, you owe me some money, im sure you would remember if it wasnt for you loosing some of your marbles  :biggrin: Pobresito.... Now go dance "Charanga"  Happy BDay LOL
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That was too funny, next time he will remember you!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15088307
> *I GOT BAD NEWS :tears: JUST LEFT THE DOCTORS AND HE SAID I AM LOSING MY MIND, SO I DON'T KNOW THESE PEOPLE TELLING ME HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUT THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR TELLING ME I MIGHT REMEMBER YOU ONE DAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 oh you know me! its g-isela! lol!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

Win a trip for two to Las Vegas for oct 10th/12th

Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vegas (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call Chris (817) 819-3789 or me at 817-223-8328.... Anybody wants tickets I do not mind meeting up with them when I get off work


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 11:43 AM~15037926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS SHOW IS RESCHEDULED FOR NOVEMBER THE 7TH... THAT IS A SATURDAY AND MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :biggrin:  SO YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA GET IT CRUNK!!!!!! NEW FLYER COMING SOON ...THERE WILL BE A AFTER PARTY - PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## ULA




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 17 2009, 11:51 AM~15107694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 17 2009, 09:51 AM~15107694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 09:11 PM~15114110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man its already that time.This year went by quick!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets.If you win and do not want the trip you can win 600 bucks. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at 
Seminary Food Store 
2708 W. Seminary Dr.
Fort Worth, Texas 76133
11:00 to 4:00
You do not have to be present to win!
All proceeds will benefit Austin Moreno the son of Ricardo Moreno who recently past away suddenly. 
For more info P.M. me or call at 817-223-8328 JOHNNY
or P.M. TEXAS MASSACRE or call 817-819-3789-Chris


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

when is the next ULA meeting


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Sep 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15140890
> *when is the next ULA meeting
> *


this thursday...i'll post up info later today! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 11:20 AM~15140965
> *this thursday...i'll post up info later today!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx... we are planning on attending this week... im the new sec and club promotions guy for the club so i gots to stay on top of thangs now...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Sep 21 2009, 12:22 PM~15140980
> *thanx... we are planning on attending this week... im the new sec and club promotions guy for the club so i gots to stay on top of thangs now...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA *MANDATORY *MEETING
THURSDAY 9/24 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231
*
*important things will be discussed including hoptober fest* *

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 11:46 AM~15141604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MANDATORY MEETING
> THURSDAY 9/24 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> *important things will be discussed including hoptober fest*
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> 
> if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.
> 
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> *


Finally got my truck back so I'll be there.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Sweet!



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 21 2009, 01:49 PM~15141629
> *Finally got my truck back so I'll be there....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 21 2009, 12:49 PM~15141629
> *Finally got my truck back so I'll be there....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Glad to hear you have it back!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 21 2009, 01:49 PM~15141629
> *Finally got my truck back so I'll be there....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :biggrin: 

already see you and lil mama there! lol


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Sep 21 2009, 12:45 PM~15142095-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Bad Mamma [email protected] 21 2009, 01:45 PM~15142693
> *Glad to hear you have it back!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142787
> *:biggrin:
> 
> already see you and lil mama there! lol
> *



Thanks ladies... I will be present and accounted for... lil momma is a different story...lol 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

nothing but love and respect to the ULA


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Sep 22 2009, 10:25 AM~15151866
> *nothing but love and respect to the ULA
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*X2*</span> :yes:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14905548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Pavilion 2 - Just received confirmation.... Will add it to the flyer tonight.... :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 22 2009, 02:56 PM~15153688
> *Pavilion 2 - Just received confirmation.... Will add it to the flyer tonight.... :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :biggrin: 

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma


:biggrin: 

hey chica!

:wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE AT ULA MEETING TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 12:46 PM~15141604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MANDATORY MEETING
> THURSDAY 9/24 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> *important things will be discussed including hoptober fest*
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> 
> if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.
> 
> THANKS,
> ISELA</span>
> *





<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/29xjew4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'colorurple\'>See ya there at the ULA (lowrider night).


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 11:36 AM~15174619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya there at the ULA (lowrider night).
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Lowrider Night!!! 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 24 2009, 01:27 PM~15175036
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: Lowrider Night!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Don't forget every other Thurs. :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I wont....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 01:36 PM~15174619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya there at the ULA (lowrider night).
> *


 :uh:










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*good turnout last nite :biggrin: 






TTT*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

good meeting last nite


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I know its late notice.... but.........










Location is Pep Boys: 3120 Fort Worth Ave, Dallas Tx 75211

All the Funds will be given to The Tejada Family for the Medical/Home expenses due to Jesus Tejada Sr's permanent dissability due to a heart condition. 

We appreciate all the support we have received from the ULA and its members. 

Hope to see some of you there.... I know there is another event for another club in FT Worth; if you stay in D-Town come thru and get your car washed.... 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 25 2009, 01:53 PM~15184957
> *I know its late notice.... but.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location is Pep Boys: 3120 Fort Worth Ave, Dallas Tx 75211
> 
> All the Funds will be given to The Tejada Family for the Medical/Home expenses due to Jesus Tejada Sr's permanent dissability due to a heart condition.
> 
> We appreciate all the support we have received from the ULA and its members.
> 
> Hope to see some of you there.... I know there is another event for another club in FT Worth; if you stay in D-Town come thru and get your car washed....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15184957
> *I know its late notice.... but.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location is Pep Boys: 3120 Fort Worth Ave, Dallas Tx 75211
> 
> All the Funds will be given to The Tejada Family for the Medical/Home expenses due to Jesus Tejada Sr's permanent dissability due to a heart condition.
> 
> We appreciate all the support we have received from the ULA and its members.
> 
> Hope to see some of you there.... I know there is another event for another club in FT Worth; if you stay in D-Town come thru and get your car washed....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



WHEN???????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Sep 26 2009, 01:38 AM~15190785
> *WHEN???????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bar code is the date i think homie... sunday...


----------



## nicolewh85

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*









HAPPY BIRTHDAY 214PINKCANDY :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/drummerchik97/happybirthday.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## D~LowLady~E

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *PINKY*!!!!!!!











THESE GUYS COME SEE ME EVERY YEAR ON MY BDAY...LOL....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 27 2009, 10:31 AM~15198240
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PINKY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE GUYS COME SEE ME EVERY YEAR ON MY BDAY...LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*THAT VIDEO WAS TOO CUTE!*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:01 AM~15198113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 27 2009, 10:31 AM~15198240
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PINKY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE GUYS COME SEE ME EVERY YEAR ON MY BDAY...LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you!!! that was so cute!


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 27 2009, 01:39 PM~15199386
> *Thank you!!! that was so cute!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Just a reminder:

*Mirage getting approval for kids train

*Low Profile Entertainment will provide bounce house

*Lowrider Magazine sent a photographer out to cover hoptoberfest & doing a story on Louie from L&M*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15184957
> *I know its late notice.... but.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location is Pep Boys: 3120 Fort Worth Ave, Dallas Tx 75211
> 
> All the Funds will be given to The Tejada Family for the Medical/Home expenses due to Jesus Tejada Sr's permanent dissability due to a heart condition.
> 
> We appreciate all the support we have received from the ULA and its members.
> 
> Hope to see some of you there.... I know there is another event for another club in FT Worth; if you stay in D-Town come thru and get your car washed....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


We thought Sunday would gain good support due to no one really works on that day... We will be doing a part 2 for this car wash on the 17th no location set as of yet.



Will keep you guys posted.




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*
If you would like to add any events to the ULA calendar or get any information please use the ULA email address:

[email protected]**


Also please send any pics new/old to this email for a presentation we will be working on.

If you will like to add any flyers to our myspace you may also send to the email.

myspace.com/uladallas_ftworth

The ULA is also on facebook for those that will like to add us:

facebook.com/ula.dallas.ftworth


Thanks :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 27 2009, 09:01 AM~15198113-->
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 214PINKCANDY  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/drummerchik97/happybirthday.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:</span>*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D~LowLady~E_@Sep 27 2009, 09:31 AM~15198240
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PINKY!!!!!!!
> <img src=\'http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq163/pilaricavenegas/happy-birthday-006.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> THESE GUYS COME SEE ME EVERY YEAR ON MY BDAY...LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Happy belated birthday doll! That vid is so cute!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Hoptoberfest Updates:

Due to the city of Grand Prairie 
*No kids train or bounce houses will be allowed
*No Gas hopping 
*GP police will be in FULL Force and will be monitoring the event
*Everybody is responsible for their own actions*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 10:58 AM~15217758
> *Hoptoberfest Updates:
> 
> Due to the city of Grand Prairie
> *No kids train or bounce houses will be allowed
> *No Gas hopping
> *GP police will be in FULL Force and will be monitoring the event
> *Everybody is responsible for their own actions
> *


that sux no bounce houses or train :angry: :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

tickets will be on sale at *HOPTOBERFEST *sunday!* last day* to purchase @ *$10 each*!

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/xmasflyercopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/8 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

ttt


----------



## jersyzhou

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 6 2009, 08:37 AM~15281141
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I wont be making it to the meeting tonight.... A member in my club lost his mother to lukemia (spelling?) and her rosary is tonight and will be there with him and his family. 


Sorry about any inconvinience.




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 8 2009, 09:22 AM~15301109
> *I wont be making it to the meeting tonight.... A member in my club lost his mother to lukemia (spelling?) and her rosary is tonight and will be there with him and his family.
> Sorry about any inconvinience.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :angel: sorry for the loss homie...see you at next meeting!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2009, 07:41 AM~15290930
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 8 2009, 08:22 AM~15301109
> *I wont be making it to the meeting tonight.... A member in my club lost his mother to lukemia (spelling?) and her rosary is tonight and will be there with him and his family.
> Sorry about any inconvinience.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: 

Not an inconvinience to us, just take care of your member......


----------



## ULA




----------



## 214pinkcandy

I'm very sorry to hear that and will keep your member & his family in our thoughts and prayers.

No incovinience- We will keep you updated on this meeting and bs that went on of Hoptoberfest.

M



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 8 2009, 09:22 AM~15301109
> *I wont be making it to the meeting tonight.... A member in my club lost his mother to lukemia (spelling?) and her rosary is tonight and will be there with him and his family.
> Sorry about any inconvinience.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Thanks Lady's, keep the bs civil.... lol I'll contact Joe aswell so he knows not to expect me tonight.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 8 2009, 08:36 AM~15301543
> *:wave:
> *



Be safe in LV :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 10 2009, 10:14 AM~15318943
> *Be safe in LV :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! I had a hell of a time out there again, good times! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 14 2009, 03:37 PM~15355544
> *Thanks!  I had a hell of a time out there again, good times!  :cheesy:
> *


Did You Get Lost??? LOL We Made It Back!! Flying In The Same Plane Dont Even Want To Say Hi To Me LOL J/k .... :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## 73monte

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2009, 04:13 PM~15355947
> *Did You Get Lost???  LOL We Made It Back!!  Flying In The Same Plane Dont Even Want To Say Hi To Me LOL J/k .... :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2009, 04:13 PM~15355947
> *Did You Get Lost???  LOL We Made It Back!!  Flying In The Same Plane Dont Even Want To Say Hi To Me LOL J/k .... :biggrin:
> *


YEA... I HAD ALOT OF PEEPS ACT LIKE DAT WIT ME TOO... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 09:19 PM~15361390
> *YEA... I HAD ALOT OF PEEPS ACT LIKE DAT WIT ME TOO... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 U must of been hangin wit the devil LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:07 PM~15362733
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 U must of been hangin wit the devil LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 11:19 PM~15361390
> *YEA... I HAD ALOT OF PEEPS ACT LIKE DAT WIT ME TOO... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 11:19 PM~15361390
> *YEA... I HAD ALOT OF PEEPS ACT LIKE DAT WIT ME TOO... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


But She Said Hi When We Landed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2009, 03:13 PM~15355947
> *Did You Get Lost???  LOL We Made It Back!!  Flying In The Same Plane Dont Even Want To Say Hi To Me LOL J/k .... :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha!!! I don't get lost unless I want to! Hey I didn't even see you till we landed that night and I told you what up! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 15 2009, 10:36 AM~15364695
> *Hahaha!!! I don't get lost unless I want to!  Hey I didn't even see you till we landed that night and I told you what up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, GOOD MORNING MISSY :biggrin: 

& BAD MAMMA JAMMA!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 10:44 AM~15364734
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, GOOD MORNING MISSY  :biggrin:
> 
> & BAD MAMMA JAMMA!!!
> *



Morning! Let me know whens a good time to meet up :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 15 2009, 10:45 AM~15364746
> *Morning! Let me know whens a good time to meet up  :biggrin:
> *



anytime after work...no weekends tho u know me...PARTY PARTY PARTY! and of course the show ! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15364774
> *anytime after work...no weekends tho u know me...PARTY PARTY PARTY! and of course the show ! :biggrin:
> *



Cool, let me check w/everybody else and ill let you know


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 15 2009, 10:49 AM~15364784
> *Cool, let me check w/everybody else and ill let you know
> *



sounds good just holla! but privately...i got a new stalker lol!! he might be watching....all the way from tha 254 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:44 AM~15364734
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, GOOD MORNING MISSY  :biggrin:
> 
> & BAD MAMMA JAMMA!!! </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Great morning dolls! :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15364774
> *anytime after work...no weekends tho u know me...PARTY PARTY PARTY! and of course the show ! :biggrin:
> *


Yup yup after work! Get ready for manana, woot-woot!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15364805
> *sounds good just holla! but privately...i got a new stalker lol!! he might be watching....all the way from tha 254  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL that's not all whos watching! LOL


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15364808
> *Great morning dolls! :cheesy:
> *



Morning Chica!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 15 2009, 09:54 AM~15364827
> *LOL that's not all whos watching! LOL
> *


Ya sabes! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15364820
> *Yup yup after work!  Get ready for manana, woot-woot!
> *



:0 :0 


are we making a comeback???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, welcome to the party zeus lol!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15364837
> *Ya sabes!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL hey so let me know if homebody cant come through and I will see what the guy I know says. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15364837
> *Ya sabes!  :biggrin:
> *



jackson??? hahahaha


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 15 2009, 09:59 AM~15364858
> *LOL hey so let me know if homebody cant come through and I will see what the guy I know says.  :biggrin:
> *


Will do  :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 10:00 AM~15364860
> *jackson??? hahahaha</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>That's right on JACKO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 15 2009, 10:36 AM~15364695
> *Hahaha!!! I don't get lost unless I want to!  Hey I didn't even see you till we landed that night and I told you what up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Miss Bad Mamma Jamma... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 16 2009, 10:06 AM~15376074
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHEVY 1

<span style='color:red'>Firestone Service Center Map to Firestone
903 Centerville Rd at Northwest Hwy.
Garland

Presented by Classic Muscle Custom Car Shows
Registration 10 - 11:30, awards at 2 PM.

Door prizes
50/50 drawing 
Entry fee: $10.00. 

Top 20 show. 


Free hot dogs and drinks and first 30 cars will receive a free t-shirt and dash plaque. Yes, they will have the free eats this month!!!


For more info, call JT at 214-882-5539 or email[/b] [email protected]icmuscle.com


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

:werd:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Lowrider Bike for Sale

*Kandy Brandy Wine
*Flakes
*pinstriping
*Silver Leaf
*Painted rims to match
*New Seat

For show or For Riding

Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!

10% will be donated to the ULA

$500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15411236
> *Lowrider Bike for Sale
> 
> *Kandy Brandy Wine
> *Flakes
> *pinstriping
> *Silver Leaf
> *Painted rims to match
> *New Seat
> 
> For show or For Riding
> 
> Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!
> 
> 10% will be donated to the ULA
> 
> $500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:wave: 

~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 20 2009, 11:21 AM~15412142
> *:wave:
> 
> ~m
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LowProEnt214




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 08:33 AM~15411236
> *Lowrider Bike for Sale
> 
> *Kandy Brandy Wine
> *Flakes
> *pinstriping
> *Silver Leaf
> *Painted rims to match
> *New Seat
> 
> For show or For Riding
> 
> Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!
> 
> 10% will be donated to the ULA
> 
> $500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/1zbguaw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/2viqwp1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *






:0 :0 :0 ....<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>*CUTE!........LET ME ASK...SEE IF IVE BEEN GOOD THIS YEAR LOL!.....









BUT DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 20 2009, 10:21 AM~15412142
> *:wave:
> 
> ~m
> *


Hey hey lady! :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Reminder to all who are planning to attend Torres Empire WEGO show on Nov. 1st

Deadline forany coolers on Saturday or Sunday![/b]

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 07:33 AM~15411236
> *Lowrider Bike for Sale
> 
> *Kandy Brandy Wine
> *Flakes
> *pinstriping
> *Silver Leaf
> *Painted rims to match
> *New Seat
> 
> For show or For Riding
> 
> Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!
> 
> 10% will be donated to the ULA
> 
> $500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :loco: :thumbsdown: $500 hmm..... maybe $200 but not 5


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, fatmexican55



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 08:33 AM~15411236
> *Lowrider Bike for Sale
> 
> *Kandy Brandy Wine
> *Flakes
> *pinstriping
> *Silver Leaf
> *Painted rims to match
> *New Seat
> 
> For show or For Riding
> 
> Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!
> 
> 10% will be donated to the ULA
> 
> $500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/1zbguaw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/2viqwp1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Have some peeps interested, they should be calling you guys!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15413136
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, fatmexican55
> :wave:
> *


What's up Loc!


----------



## Loco 61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, fatmexican55

:cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*If you don't have anything positive to say Get OFF the thread.*


----------



## Loco 61

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, 214monte, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, fatmexican55


JR...! Sup Homie ? :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 12:50 PM~15413174
> *If you don't have anything positive Get OFF the thread.
> *


Agree guys we all need to be respectful to one another!!!


----------



## Loco 61

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, ct1458, Forgiven 63


Whats Up David?? Long Time No See... Odessa Is Around The Corner


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15411236
> *Lowrider Bike for Sale
> 
> *Kandy Brandy Wine
> *Flakes
> *pinstriping
> *Silver Leaf
> *Painted rims to match
> *New Seat
> 
> For show or For Riding
> 
> Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!
> 
> 10% will be donated to the ULA
> 
> $500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 11:50 AM~15413174
> *If you don't have anything positive to say Get OFF the thread.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

WOW guys, really we all need to be respectful to one another............


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Lowrider Bike for Sale

*Kandy Brandy Wine
*Flakes
*pinstriping
*Silver Leaf
*Painted rims to match
*New Seat

For show or For Riding

Ready for Torres Empire car show or great Christmas gift!

10% will be donated to the ULA

$500 OBO Call Frost 214-779-3767*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 9-lives, BIG George!</span>, 214pinkcandy



:0 :0 :0 



<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>wats up fool!


----------



## BIG George!

wus up girl ? hows your dad and did they fix his wheelchair? tell him i will go fix it for him. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

say girl pm me ?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 20 2009, 02:46 PM~15413640
> *wus up girl ? hows your dad and did they fix his wheelchair? tell him i will go fix it for him. :biggrin:
> *




:angry: 



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 


yea he got it fixed....did u fix urs? wat bout ur lil yellow bus?? 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 20 2009, 12:38 PM~15413548
> *WOW guys, really we all need to be respectful to one another............
> *


i agree b NICE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2009, 01:50 PM~15413688
> *i agree b NICE
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 20 2009, 02:46 PM~15413640
> *wus up girl ? hows your dad and did they fix his wheelchair? tell him i will go fix it for him. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15411236
> *<span style='color:#0D0085'>HOW MUCH FOR JUST THE FRAME????*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:11 PM~15413845
> *wats wrong u need a payment plan?? no layaway fool!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Sorry, selling the whole bike.*



> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:11 PM~15413845
> *HOW MUCH FOR JUST THE FRAME????
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 03:16 PM~15413890
> *:uh:  :uh:
> wats wrong u need a payment plan?? no layaway fool!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO FAAAAAG!!!!!!! THATS ALL I NEED!!!!!! :uh: :uh: I GOT LAZY ON MY FRAME... STILL NEEDS A LIL BONDO AND PAINT....WHEN YOU GONNA PUT SOME 13'S ON UR GRAND AM ****!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

That's funny :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:20 PM~15413928
> *NO FAAAAAG!!!!!!!  THATS ALL I NEED!!!!!! :uh:  :uh: I GOT LAZY ON MY FRAME... STILL NEEDS A LIL BONDO AND PAINT....WHEN YOU GONNA PUT SOME 13'S ON UR GRAND AM ****!!!! :biggrin:
> *



STFU 

NMG!

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 03:26 PM~15413971
> *<span style='color:#ff1493'>HA HA HA YOU ALWAYS START SHIT THEN GET MAD!!!! :uh: :uh:
> 
> NO CRYING ON LAYITLOW FUKKKKKER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:30 PM~15414005
> *i aint crying fool!!! hey i heard gilbert is joining subliminal...nice that u let the ex join u! *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 03:34 PM~15414046
> *AND FOR THE RECORD... HELL FAWK NAW HE AINT JOININ!!!!!!! MAYBE THE GRAND AM C.C.  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:36 PM~15414069
> *hell nah i could careless wat club he joins...just thought u were being nice to him bhahahahaa!*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 03:40 PM~15414117
> *IM NOT YOU *****!!!!!!  :cheesy: :0*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

See everyone on Thursday!!!! :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:51 PM~15414199
> *bhahahaha!!! not!!!! quit talkin bout ricky's cousin lol!</span>*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 20 2009, 03:14 PM~15414402
> *See everyone on Thursday!!!! :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

There's alot a love in here today.... Im off for a couple hours and bam... lol






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 20 2009, 03:14 PM~15414402
> *See everyone on Thursday!!!! :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 20 2009, 04:55 PM~15414708
> *There's alot a love in here today.... Im off for a couple hours and bam... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 20 2009, 04:55 PM~15414708
> *There's alot a love in here today.... Im off for a couple hours and bam... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



 :yes: :yes: 


hahahahaha!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## geovela86

Here is a link for the topic of the truck in process that is being worked on for the Paint Job won from JB Kustoms at the Hoptoberfest 09 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15416947

started the rebuild on 10/19/09

Yes there is body work being done but i am putting work in the truck to help get it ready for paint.......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/22 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

*IMPORTANT TOPICS WILL BE DISCUSSED 

*ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $15/EA

*DONT FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)

*if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN THURSDAY MORNING PLEASE*

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 03:09 PM~15414809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL @ OSO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217._@Oct 20 2009, 10:35 PM~15419263
> *LOL @ OSO!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whatttt !!!!Chrismas party at OSO hell ya LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.

LOL


----------



## irving customz1

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 20 2009, 11:26 PM~15419713
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



question! lol

wtf is " TTT "

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217._@Oct 20 2009, 11:34 PM~15419781
> *question! lol
> 
> wtf is " TTT "
> 
> lol!!!!!!!!!
> *


To The Top u know that way the thread goes to the top of the page. Duh !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 20 2009, 11:37 PM~15419803
> *To The Top u know that way the thread goes to the top of the page. Duh !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 lol ess oookey <---SCARFACE VOICE

well geeeee's thanks! duh!! i dint know that 
:roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fatmexican55

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2009, 12:35 PM~15413045
> *  :loco:  :thumbsdown: $500 hmm..... maybe $200 but not 5
> *


dam quit being CHEAP


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 12:34 PM~15414046
> *SHE CAN NEVER GET GILBERT OFF HER MIND :0*


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15428227
> * :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> yes i can...shut ya mouth! :twak: :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways...see the rest of yall at the meeting!!*


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 21 2009, 07:21 PM~15428165
> *dam quit being CHEAP
> *


 :0 :0 :0    :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15428227
> *SHE CAN NEVER GET GILBERT OFF HER MIND :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 07:27 AM~15431915
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 214Frost




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 22 2009, 07:42 AM~15432620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not familiar with PG can a brotha get an address???? :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 22 2009, 09:42 AM~15432620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 22 2009, 10:06 AM~15432807
> *Im not familiar with PG can a brotha get an address????  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



Barbers Uncut
2015 N Masters Dr
Dallas, TX 75217-3185


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 22 2009, 08:24 AM~15432955
> *Barbers Uncut
> 2015 N Masters Dr
> Dallas, TX 75217-3185
> *


Why thank you....  






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!! 
DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED 
TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR 
THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 22 2009, 10:49 AM~15433179
> *Why thank you....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:thumbsup: welcome


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

_IT'S OFFICIAL .... IT'S ON !! 

EVERYTHING IS PAID FOR .....NOW DA COUNT DOWN FOR DA 5th ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS HALLOWEEN FREAK FEST ....... MOMS,DADS,KIDS,GRAND KIDS ......ALL INVITED !!! DON'T FORGET THE CANDY THROW OUT AT 9PM FOR THE KIDS !!!! ENTRY DONATION FEE !! YA CAN'T BEAT THAT !!! 


PRIZES FOR THE KIDS !!!! MAS CANDY !?!!? 



LETS DO THIS !!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: _


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 04:27 AM~15431915
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 22 2009, 10:17 PM~15441212
> *BWAHAHAHAHA
> *


Were the hell were u tonite??? I thought u were gona be at the ULA meeting.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Great meeting last night peeps.... Awsome turn out, we appreciate everyone for coming thru. It was packed from the front to the back. Thanks for the respect given to each club / promoter / event coordinator when it was their time to speak and allowing them the oppourtunity to be heard. 


I just wanted to let everyone know. UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION TTT


SGT @ ARMS - ULA DALLAS 


-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Great meeting and turnout last night! Nice seeing everyone!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 07:14 AM~15443583
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Great meeting and turnout last night!  Nice seeing everyone  :cheesy:
> *


*X2 

~M* :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 08:38 AM~15443780
> *X2
> 
> ~M :wave:</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Morning pretty doll! :wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 07:42 AM~15443814
> *Morning pretty doll! :wave:
> *


Yup, it's a reallly good morning, even despite those 5 hypnotics! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 08:50 AM~15443884
> *Yup, it's a reallly good morning, even despite those 5 hypnotics!</span>  :0    :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha loca! Yea and you also have a short day! Ready for next week....... :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


TTT!!!</span>


<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>hell yea a great turn-out! :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Oct 23 2009, 09:56 AM~15443933-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha loca!  Yea and you also have a short day!  Ready for next week....... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 10:04 AM~15444007
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>hey homies!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 09:08 AM~15444045
> *:wave: :wave: hey homies!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>What up what up girl! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 10:13 AM~15444077
> *What up what up girl! :cheesy:
> *



MAVS </span></span>season! TUESDAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 09:15 AM~15444087
> *MAVS </span></span>season! TUESDAY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span></span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>YES!!! I'm ready to see them, Go Mavs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 22 2009, 09:42 AM~15432620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108




*We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 11:28 AM~15469250
> *
> *


HIYA DOLL.......


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:48 AM~15468457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 12:50 PM~15469418
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 11:50 AM~15469415
> *HIYA DOLL.......
> *


Hi there chica! It's just another manic Monday, weekend is not long enough! :cheesy:


----------



## caprice72




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 12:19 PM~15469645
> *Hi there chica!  It's just another manic Monday, weekend is not long enough!  :cheesy:
> *


LOL...I KNOW


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 11:57 AM~15469470
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP GIRL......YOU RECOVER FROM YOUR WEEKEND OK??


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 11:57 AM~15469470
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 01:50 PM~15469876
> *WHATS UP GIRL......YOU RECOVER FROM YOUR WEEKEND OK??
> *



:uh: :uh: 


:nosad: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 26 2009, 01:50 PM~15469878
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 01:27 PM~15470203
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :nosad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


...... :0 ......Amatuer :dunno: :dunno: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 01:40 PM~15470344
> *...... :0 ......Amatuer :dunno:  :dunno: ........ :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 02:40 PM~15470344
> *...... :0 ......Amatuer :dunno:  :dunno: ........ :biggrin:
> *




bhahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 26 2009, 02:06 PM~15470579-->
> 
> 
> 
> bhahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 01:50 PM~15470440
> *Hahaha!    :biggrin:
> *




IM JUST SAYING ..CUS BACK IN THE DAY ( 1 MONTH AGO)..LMAO!.....I WOULDA BEEN HANGING FOR REALS.....LOL


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 02:18 PM~15470689
> *IM JUST SAYING ..CUS BACK IN THE DAY ( 1 MONTH AGO)..LMAO!.....I WOULDA BEEN HANGING FOR REALS.....LOL
> *


Lol, well get ready to strut it! Have something up and coming soon you know!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 03:18 PM~15470689
> *IM JUST SAYING ..CUS BACK IN THE DAY ( 1 MONTH AGO)..LMAO!.....I WOULDA BEEN HANGING FOR REALS.....LOL
> *



idk wat happened to me sat nite...i think someone but something in my drank! lol cuz no bueno right now!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 04:19 PM~15471209
> *lightweight!!!!!</span> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 22 2009, 08:52 AM~15433211
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
> IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
> 5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!!
> DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED
> TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
> HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR
> THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
> ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
> ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2009, 08:08 AM~15490302
> *stfu no one is talking to you!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 02:33 PM~15470843
> *Lol, well get ready to strut it!  Have something up and coming soon you know!
> *




*YES I KNOW .... *:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2009, 07:08 AM~15490302
> *lightweight!!!!!</span>  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>She wasn't a lightweight last nite, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 28 2009, 09:39 AM~15491340
> *YES I KNOW .... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 28 2009, 08:42 AM~15491360
> *She wasn't a lightweight last nite, lol!  :biggrin:
> *


Cochinas....  lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 28 2009, 09:55 AM~15491473
> *Cochinas....    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :roflmao: ....DAMMMNN..HE CALLED YALL OUT.....LOL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 Wait...what y'all talking bout?! 

hello ladies! :biggrin: ~M


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Oct 28 2009, 09:55 AM~15491473-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cochinas....    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, not like that crizazy nikka! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 10:13 AM~15491639
> *:roflmao:  ....DAMMMNN..HE CALLED YALL OUT.....LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :buttkick: :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 10:50 AM~15491918
> * :0 Wait...what y'all talking bout?!
> 
> hello ladies! :biggrin:  ~M</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Talking about the Mavs game!
Hello pretty lady!!! :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 10:50 AM~15491918
> * :0 Wait...what y'all talking bout?!
> 
> hello ladies! :biggrin:  ~M</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>WHATS UP MO!?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 28 2009, 12:15 PM~15492137
> *Ha, not like that crizazy nikka!  Lol
> :buttkick: :banghead:
> Talking about the Mavs game!
> Hello pretty lady!!!  :wave:
> *



:0  YUP YUP GOOD TIME @ THE MAVS GAME LAST NITE... :angry: :angry: IF ONLY THEY WERE ACTUALLY PLAYING!!!!!

 AND IF I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT AUTOGRAPH SHIRT SOMEONE GRABBED 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 11:50 AM~15491918
> * :0 Wait...what y'all talking bout?!
> 
> hello ladies! :biggrin:  ~M
> *



:wave:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 01:07 PM~15492635
> *:0 YOU PROBABLY JINXED THEM FUKKER!!!!!! :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :rant:*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*TOOK MY LITTLE ONE TO HER FIRST NBA GAME AND SHE LOVED IT .. SORRY THE MAVS LOST.... GO LAKERS :biggrin: *


----------



## gabby

This Show will Take place DownTown Forney of off E. Main St.


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 28 2009, 11:12 AM~15492697
> *  GO LAKERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: ............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2009, 01:08 PM~15492650
> *TOOK MY LITTLE ONE TO HER FIRST NBA GAME AND SHE LOVED IT .. SORRY THE MAVS LOST....  GO LAKERS  :biggrin: </span>[/i]*
> [/b]



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 12:07 PM~15492635
> *:0
> 
> AND IF I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT AUTOGRAPH SHIRT SOMEONE GRABBED
> 
> :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> *


hhhhmmmmm


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 28 2009, 04:43 PM~15494532
> *hhhhmmmmm
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: 


hhhmmmmm is right....i think someone owes me a few drinks this weekend! :angry: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BetoLOLOWS

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:48 AM~15468457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thanks 4 the help,, ms_tx_legend214


TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:03 PM~15495462
> *thanks 4 the help,,  ms_tx_legend214
> TTT
> *



no problem homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

REP UR CLUB [url='http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504472&hl=']http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=504472&hl=[/url]


----------



## 9-lives

_WELCOMING ALL MEMBERS AND FAMILY TO THE 5TH ANNUAL HALLLOWEEN FREAK FEST..... MAKING IT FUN FOR THE KIDS,SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CANDY THROWOUT @ 9PM !!! NEED MORE INFO,CALL 9-LIVES 214-518-3522 _


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 29 2009, 09:32 AM~15502066
> *
> *


 Hey


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2009, 09:18 AM~15502482
> *Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Loco61! More rain...........


----------



## 9-lives

_WE HOPE THAT DIFFERENCES 
CAN BE PUT ASIDE AND WE HAVE THE SUPPORT 
FROM ALL PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY .... 
ONE OF OUR DLR MEMBER,STEVEN G.
THE TATTOO ARTIST, HAS LOST HIS POPS 
YESTERDAY NITE TO ILLNESS.... 

WITH THIS ON OUR MINDS AND THE THOUGHT OF HELPING 
OUR BROTHER,WE ASK THAT YOU JOIN US AT THE 
HALLOWEEN BASH TO DONATE WHATEVER THAT CAN BE 
SO THAT WE CAN HELP HIM IN ANYWAY POSSIBLE..... WE WILL 
MAKE PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO BE MADE AND TURN OVER THE REST
TO HIS FAMILY WHO ARE IN PAIN OF THE LOST ........

THANKS 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS _


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 03:56 PM~15494669
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> hhhmmmmm is right....i think someone owes me a few drinks this weekend! :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *



ill be on stage lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 29 2009, 12:01 PM~15503498
> *ill be on stage lol
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 29 2009, 11:39 AM~15503768
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 29 2009, 12:50 PM~15503859
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:0 























:guns: :guns:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 29 2009, 01:21 PM~15504514
> *:0
> :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 29 2009, 04:40 PM~15505847
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



:0 



:twak: 



keep it up see wat happens!  :angry: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

This is from my wife:


We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now. 
First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.

We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called *Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund*. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.

Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.

Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
Any questions, please email me at [email protected]

I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
and if I leave you off please correct me...

Lowlows
Mystic Styles
Dallas Lowriders
LIL John with the Homies
Texas Raised
Estilo

Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...

Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 29 2009, 10:34 PM~15511111
> *This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at www.tributes.com.  You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry about your lost homie from my family to yours


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 30 2009, 12:34 AM~15511111
> *This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at www.tributes.com.  You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry To Hear About Your Baby Sis. Brother.. I'll Be Praying For You And Your Family In This Time Of Need.. :angel:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

:angel: :angel: :angel: 

I will most def let my club know about your loss and the foundation in place to assist your neices. I beleive she was my lil sister's friend if im not mistaken. 

Sorry for your loss....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 29 2009, 11:34 PM~15511111
> *This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at www.tributes.com.  You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15507093
> *:0
> :twak:
> keep it up see wat happens!  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :machinegun:


----------



## 9-lives

_WELCOMING ALL MEMBERS AND FAMILY TO THE 5TH ANNUAL HALLLOWEEN FREAK FEST..... MAKING IT FUN FOR THE KIDS,SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CANDY THROWOUT @ 9PM !!! NEED MORE INFO,CALL 9-LIVES 214-518-3522 _


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 30 2009, 09:33 AM~15512935
> *:nono:  :machinegun:
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 30 2009, 12:34 AM~15511111
> *This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at www.tributes.com.  You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 30 2009, 12:22 PM~15514744
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


*

*PINCH*
:biggrin: :cheesy: 



NO, NOT PINCHE..... :uh: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 29 2009, 11:34 PM~15511111
> *This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at www.tributes.com.  You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





MAY SHE REST IN PEACE...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 30 2009, 01:28 PM~15514793
> *
> 
> *PINCH*
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> NO, NOT PINCHE..... :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 





 u know me to well!!! i did read pinche at first and thought no she didnt haha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

thanks to ALEX (ULC) for flyer...this is the sister-in-law of MR ORTIZ (GARLAND'S FINEST CAR CLUB)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769</a>

<img src=\'http://i34.tinypic.com/ekg406.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ULA

*North Dallas High School Car Show Picture Slide:* [url]http://sites.google.com/site/ndhsboosterclub/ndhs-car-show-slideshow[/url]


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Nice picture slide :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I'll see everybody @ the Torres Empire show....








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 30 2009, 11:57 AM~15515053
> *North Dallas High School Car Show Picture Slide:  [url]http://sites.google.com/site/ndhsboosterclub/ndhs-car-show-slideshow[/url]
> *


Thumbs up :thumbsup: very nice :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 30 2009, 04:53 PM~15516182
> *I'll see everybody @ the Torres Empire show....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 30 2009, 05:23 PM~15516790
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

























































:yes: :rofl:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 30 2009, 06:30 PM~15516848
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> :yes:  :rofl:
> *



:buttkick: 



 not funny!!! lol!!! jk! 


*pinch*  


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15516926
> *:buttkick:
> not funny!!! lol!!! jk!
> *pinch*
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL....

OL SCARY ASS..........IT WOULDNT HAVE HURT ANY.......WELL NOT YOU ANYWAY...


LMAO


----------



## D~LowLady~E

2 Members: *RIDINDRTY64,* ms_tx_legend214



J? OR M???...........ARENT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE SOMEWHERE FOR A THING.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 30 2009, 06:46 PM~15516991
> *LOL....
> 
> OL SCARY ASS..........IT WOULDNT HAVE HURT ANY.......WELL NOT YOU ANYWAY...
> LMAO
> *



:0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

T.









T.









T.









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 10:50 AM~15491918
> *Happy Birthday to the Mrs.!!![/i]
> :cheesy:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY BDAY MRS. RIDINDRTY!

<img src=\'http://lc.fdots.com/cc/lc/70/7098682691b34615b47743d911ba7dbd.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 9-lives

[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/5 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231



*ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $20/EA
($15 before 11/4)

*DONT FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)

*if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY MORNING PLEASE*

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 07:30 AM~15535337
> *HAPPY BDAY MRS. RIDINDRTY!
> 
> <img src=\'http://lc.fdots.com/cc/lc/70/7098682691b34615b47743d911ba7dbd.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>
> *


*

<span style=\'colorurple\'>That'd be me!! Thanks ladies!! Had an awesome time wit yall Fri & Sat!!  ~M*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 03:02 PM~15538872
> *That'd be me!! Thanks ladies!! Had an awesome time wit yall Fri & Sat!!   ~M
> *


 :biggrin:  Yup yup good times........ :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Hi :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 05:52 PM~15539926
> *:biggrin:  Yup yup good times........ :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 08:48 AM~15468457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 At J-Pepes with Low Low's


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## theoso8




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15555802
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>
> *






<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>THATS A COOL VID....WHAT CLUB ARE THEY AT???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 12:13 AM~15566530
> *THATS A COOL VID....WHAT CLUB ARE THEY AT???
> *



2026 ultra lounge


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

See you guys tonight :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15555802
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>my ride... :tears:


----------



## BOOM75217.

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15555802
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 05:28 PM~15573535
> *See you guys tonight  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 05:45 PM~15573720
> *my ride... :tears:
> *


 :0 


:uh: 


i miss it too! :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:44 PM~15575056
> *:0
> :uh:
> i miss it too! :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 10:43 AM~15580982
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



*I done told you NICK..... *:angry:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 09:45 AM~15581003
> *I done told you NICK..... :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 10:46 AM~15581014
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 09:49 AM~15581036
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 10:43 AM~15580982
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :angry: 


i will CUT u! :twak: 


NO MAVS GAME FOR U!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:52 AM~15581079
> *:angry:
> i will CUT u!  :twak:
> NO MAVS GAME FOR U!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 10:53 AM~15581082
> *:wave:
> *



:no: :no:

oh now u wanna be nice! :angry:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 08:52 AM~15581079


MY FIRST MAVS GAME!!! WHOOHOO!! ~M


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 AM~15581102
> *:no: :no:
> 
> oh now u wanna be nice! :angry:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 10:58 AM~15581128-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ms_tx_legend214
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 6 2009, 08:52 AM~15581079
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST MAVS GAME!!! WHOOHOO!! ~M
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:01 AM~15581166
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *



:uh: 


DORK</span> :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15581183
> *:uh:
> DORK</span> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:03 AM~15581187
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:07 AM~15581219
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:08 AM~15581232
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:07 AM~15581219
> *:uh:
> 
> *



**PINCH**


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 11:13 AM~15581282
> *:uh:
> *



:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 AM~15581308
> **PINCH*
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:14 AM~15581294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 9-lives

SUP ULA ... DIDN'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT BY LEAVING
BUT MY SEIZURES WERE GONNA KICK IN & I DIDN'T WANT TO 
SCARE ANYONE OR HAVE SOME1 CHECK MY POCKETS WHILE I WAS DOWN ...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NEXT TIME !!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 AM~15581317
> *
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:19 AM~15581332
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



:yes:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 09:24 AM~15581386
> *
> *


 Nice Avatar!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15581401
> *:yes:
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 6 2009, 11:28 AM~15581428
> *Nice Avatar!
> *



*Thanks!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:29 AM~15581440
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *




:angry: me and u are gonna fight! :angry:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:37 AM~15581545
> *:angry: me and u are gonna fight!  :angry:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## theoso8

One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15613704
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...</span>
> *





 <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>gotcha homie!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15613704
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 07:57 PM~15613704
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


im praying bro!! hope all goes well homie.


----------



## project 79

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS


----------



## DownIIClown

225 FOR THA SET OF 4 O WHAT


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Nov 11 2009, 10:48 PM~15640411
> *225 FOR THA SET OF 4 O WHAT
> *


YES SIR WHEN EVER YOU READY AND THATS A DEAL AND YOU KNOW IT I USUALLY SELL THEM FOR 150 UPPERS AND 175 LOWERS IS JUST THAT I'M WORKING ON MY OTHER CAR SO NEED THE CASH BUT ONLY FOR THIS MONT AND YOU KNOW THEY LOOK GOOD WHEN YOU PLATE THEM :0


----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/19 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

============================================================
<span style=\'color:red\'>
*ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $20/EA
*(LAST DAY TO PURCHASE AT THIS PRICE...AFTER THURSDAY TICKETS GO UP TO $25)*

*IF YOUR CLUB/SHOP/ORGANIZATION WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PRIZES FOR THE PARTY PLEASE BRING ITEM(S) TO MEETING THURSDAY

*IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING IN A TOY DRIVE EVENT PLEASE BRING INFORMATION AS WELL TO THE MEETING

*DON'T FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)

============================================================

*if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY MORNING PLEASE*

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA</span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

is any one registered on thelowridergame.com its bad ass hopping against each other try it out im ogdlr on there here is a few of my rides on there....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769


----------



## D~LowLady~E

EXCELLENT IDEA......ILL SEE ABOUT GATHERING UP DONATED ITEMS....FOR THEM TO SELL.....YOU THINK THEY WOULD ACCEPT THAT...THE MORE ITEMS TO SELL THE MORE MONEY TO MAKE....


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2009, 09:54 AM~15690964
> *Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 12:41 AM~15698868
> *EXCELLENT IDEA......ILL SEE ABOUT GATHERING UP DONATED ITEMS....FOR THEM TO SELL.....YOU THINK THEY WOULD ACCEPT THAT...THE MORE ITEMS TO SELL THE MORE MONEY TO MAKE....
> *



*The donated items will be for the raffles at the Christmas party. For example:

Intokables is donating 2 stanless steel cowboys watches 

Simply Stunnin is donating movie tickets

Estilo is donating a gift bag

We also have a $40 gift card to O'Reilleys

When you walk in the door at the Christmas party, everybody will get a raffle ticket. And when the raffle starts, see if you have the winning ticket. *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 18 2009, 10:52 AM~15701773
> *The donated items will be for the raffles at the Christmas party. For example:
> 
> Intokables is donating 2 stanless steel cowboys watches
> 
> Simply Stunnin is donating movie tickets
> 
> Estilo is donating a gift bag
> 
> We also have a $40 gift card to O'Reilleys
> 
> When you walk in the door at the Christmas party, everybody will get a raffle ticket. And when the raffle starts, see if you have the winning ticket.
> *



  

i think d~low was talkin bout the garage sell tho...maybe?

if u are d~low i'm sure they will take donated items to sell....good idea! i have items i could donate too! i'll talk to mr. ortiz at the meeting tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 18 2009, 09:52 AM~15701773
> *The donated items will be for the raffles at the Christmas party. For example:
> 
> Intokables is donating 2 stanless steel cowboys watches
> 
> Simply Stunnin is donating movie tickets
> 
> Estilo is donating a gift bag
> 
> We also have a $40 gift card to O'Reilleys
> 
> When you walk in the door at the Christmas party, everybody will get a raffle ticket. And when the raffle starts, see if you have the winning ticket.
> *


WAIT ..IM CONFUSED...I WAS THINKIN FOR THE GARAGE SELL THE FAMILY IS HAVING TO RAISE FUNDS FOR THE LITTLE GIRLS......


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 11:12 AM~15701901
> *WAIT ..IM CONFUSED...I WAS THINKIN FOR THE GARAGE SELL THE FAMILY IS HAVING TO RAISE FUNDS FOR THE LITTLE GIRLS......
> *


*LOL!!! Sorry I thought you were talking about the Christmas Party! * :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 18 2009, 10:12 AM~15701896-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think d~low was talkin bout the garage sell tho...maybe?
> 
> if u are d~low i'm sure they will take donated items to sell....good idea! i have items i could donate too! i'll talk to mr. ortiz at the meeting tomorrow!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I MEANT THE GARAGE SALE....ILL BE AT THE MEETING ALSO...SO YOU CAN RUN IT BY HIM AND LET ME KNOW..LOL.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214pinkcandy_@Nov 18 2009, 10:15 AM~15701936
> *LOL!!! Sorry I thought you were talking about the Christmas Party!  :biggrin:
> *







ITS OK PINKY I SEE YOUR MIND IN ALWAYS ON BUSINESS...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 01:44 PM~15703436
> *YES I MEANT THE GARAGE SALE....ILL BE AT THE MEETING ALSO...SO YOU CAN RUN IT BY HIM AND LET ME KNOW..LOL.....
> ITS OK PINKY I SEE YOUR MIND IN ALWAYS ON BUSINESS...LOL
> *


----------



## theoso8

$350!!!!!


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2009, 03:11 PM~15705299
> *$350!!!!!
> *


what size are they 13 or 14


----------



## project 79

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE 
THIS WILL FIT ANY G-BODY,CADILLAC,LINCOLN TOWNCAR AS LONG AS IT HAVE A 4 LINK SUSPENTION


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

*T T T*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 09:20 PM~15685903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 11/19 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> ============================================================
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> *ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $20/EA
> (LAST DAY TO PURCHASE AT THIS PRICE...AFTER THURSDAY TICKETS GO UP TO $25)
> 
> *IF YOUR CLUB/SHOP/ORGANIZATION WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PRIZES FOR THE PARTY PLEASE BRING ITEM(S) TO MEETING THURSDAY
> 
> *IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING IN A TOY DRIVE EVENT PLEASE BRING INFORMATION AS WELL TO THE MEETING
> 
> *DON'T FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)
> 
> ============================================================
> 
> *if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY MORNING PLEASE*
> 
> if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.
> 
> THANKS,
> ISELA</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





TTT


----------



## 214Tex

:0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 18 2009, 11:23 PM~15709618
> *what size are they 13 or 14
> *


13'S SIR!!!!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 19 2009, 10:39 AM~15713135
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2009, 10:41 AM~15713152
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79

*IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!*


















this are our drop mounts for upper trailing arms





































and the adjustable trailing arms


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<span style=\'color:green\'>*7th Annual ULA Toy Drive:*


United Lowriders Association and Santa Cops, (Dallas Police Department) work together to provide low income families with toys for Christmas. This year we are asking *volunteer* car clubs and/or businesses to help with locations for toy donation boxes. The final collection will be on *Sunday Dec 13*…more details to follow. Contact me or Marisol if you need any more information and would like to participate in a drop off location or a toy drive car show. 


As of right now, toy drive events:

*Nov. 29th* – <span style=\'color:green\'>Big Al's Burger Hut (Isela) 
*Dec. 5th* – Arcadia Park Elementary (Innovative Visionz Youth Organization) 
*Dec. 6th* – Sonic Drive-in (Gabby/Texas Ranflas C.C.) 
*Dec. 11th* – J Pepe's (Isela) 
*Dec. 12th* – Balch Springs (Frost/Marisol) 
*Dec.13th* – Toy Drive Cruise drop off Joe's Burger & OK Sports Bar</span></span>


----------



## spider 53

prices changed starting today thru Saturday 

Uppers $100
lowers. $100
and drop mounts $50

this week only!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

show & shine @ big al's burger hut

registration: unwrapped toy

*best car
*best truck
*best bike
*best misc
*most car club participation


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 21 2009, 03:21 PM~15739036
> *show & shine @ big al's burger hut
> 
> registration: unwrapped toy
> 
> *best car
> *best truck
> *best bike
> *best misc
> *most car club participation
> 
> *



:thumbsup: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 23 2009, 09:27 AM~15751870
> *Any fliers for these events?????
> :thumbsup:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



working on mine...should have them done by tonite.

anyone else doing an event i need info ASAP so i can include them in the weekly ad in latin life magazine.
:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<span style=\'color:green\'>*7th Annual ULA Toy Drive:*


United Lowriders Association and Santa Cops, (Dallas Police Department) work together to provide low income families with toys for Christmas. This year we are asking *volunteer* car clubs and/or businesses to help with locations for toy donation boxes. The final collection will be on *Sunday Dec 13*…more details to follow. Contact me or Marisol if you need any more information and would like to participate in a drop off location or a toy drive car show. 


As of right now, toy drive events:

*Nov. 29th* – <span style=\'color:green\'>Big Al's Burger Hut (Isela) 
*Dec. 5th* – Arcadia Park Elementary (Innovative Visionz Youth Organization) 
*Dec. 5th* – Club 5th Element (Isela) 
*Dec. 6th* – Sonic Drive-in (Gabby/Texas Ranflas C.C.) 
*Dec. 11th* – J Pepe's (Isela) 
*Dec. 12th* – Balch Springs (Frost/Marisol) 
*Dec.13th* – Toy Drive Cruise drop off Joe's Burger & OK Sports Bar</span></span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ESTILO'S PREZ HAS 2 COWBOYS/RAIDERS GAME TICKETS FOR SALE

THANKSGIVING DAY!

LEVEL 200 SECTION 26 ROW 15 
$200 EACH

SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY

CALL GIL 972-679-6593
OR CALL/TEXT TERESA 214-274-3803


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 23 2009, 12:04 PM~15753771
> *
> *



HONEY IMM HOOMEE....LMAO!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 23 2009, 03:12 PM~15755362
> *HONEY IMM HOOMEE....LMAO!!!
> *



:0 













:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## lil joe

A few pics from Odessa!


----------



## lil joe

El Duke eating kids food!








What?








I dont know about this!lol


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 24 2009, 05:11 PM~15769979
> *A few pics from Odessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up jose nice pics homie


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 24 2009, 05:16 PM~15770006
> *whats up jose nice pics homie
> *


 Thanks homie! Been doing it for 16 years!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

El Danny todo happy! :biggrin: 








































Bad Luck!
















Getting ready to cruise Techniques style!


----------



## lil joe

Partying at the Motel with Latin Pride from Chuko town!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 24 2009, 06:27 PM~15770116
> *Partying at the Motel with Latin Pride  from Chuko town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some cool ass vatos hope to kick with yall again next  nice pics joe :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 24 2009, 07:01 PM~15771057
> *some cool ass vatos hope to kick with yall again next  nice pics joe :thumbsup:
> *


 Orale homie! Hopefully it goes like we were planing for the next year!


----------



## lil joe

Marisol,Isela can i take my camara to the Christmas party????
Are they gona allowed camaras inside?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Nice pics... thanks for sharing and congrats on the wins.... 


Thats the same gas station I stop at when I go to ElPaso..... lol 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 25 2009, 02:18 PM~15778700
> *Marisol,Isela  can i take my camara to the Christmas party????
> Are they gona allowed camaras inside?
> *



*Yes, cameras are allowed* :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 25 2009, 01:39 PM~15779412
> *Nice pics... thanks for sharing and congrats on the wins....
> Thats the same gas station I stop at when I go to ElPaso..... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 Cool! we always stop there and the one in Eastland!


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:54 PM~15779558
> *Yes, cameras are allowed  :biggrin:
> *


 Cool! thanks!


----------



## D~LowLady~E




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 25 2009, 02:18 PM~15778700
> *Marisol,Isela  can i take my camara to the Christmas party????
> Are they gona allowed camaras inside?
> *



:yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
<img src=\'http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/smiley-thanksgiving.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY!



-ISELA, MY DAD CHITO & FAMILY
(ESTILO CAR CLUB-DALLAS)


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15751919
> *DON'T FORGET TOMMOROW FROM 4PM - 2AM!!!!! BRING A TOY AND GET A FREE HOUR OF POOL!!! CALL ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFO!!!! OSO- 817-205-1425
> 
> CLICKS POOL HALL
> 2701 MAJESTRY DR.
> ARLINGTON TX 76011*


----------



## theoso8

NEED THE METROPLEX'S SUPPORT!!!!!! FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE TODAY EVEN WITH THE RAIN! WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT WIT ALL THE TOYS COLLECTED!!!


TEXAS RANFLAS
LOW 4 LIFE
SERRATO FAMILY 
MELLOW KINGS
ESTILO
ROYAL CLASSICS
LOW LYFE
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
KINGZ
TECHNIQUES
JOKERZ
WESTSIDE
FROST CUSTOMS
CHRISTOLOGY


BIG THANKS TO: BIG AL'S BURGER HUT FOR LETTING US USE THE LOCATION

BROWNIE POINTS TV STAFF: LIL BROWNIE, ERNEST & PACO

ALSO BE SURE TO CHECK OUT BROWNIE POINTS...WHICH WILL BE FOLLOWING THE TOY DRIVE EVENTS...

<img src=\'http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j91/BetsabeS/InternetTallBanner.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 07:28 PM~15815720
> *BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE TODAY EVEN WITH THE RAIN! WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT WIT ALL THE TOYS COLLECTED!!!
> TEXAS RANFLAS
> LOW 4 LIFE
> SERRATO FAMILY
> MELLOW KINGS
> ESTILO
> ROYAL CLASSICS
> LOW LYFE
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> KINGZ
> TECHNIQUES
> JOKERZ
> WESTSIDE
> FROST CUSTOMS
> CHRISTOLOGY
> BIG THANKS TO: BIG AL'S BURGER HUT FOR LETTING US USE THE LOCATION
> 
> BROWNIE POINTS TV STAFF: LIL BROWNIE, ERNEST & PACO
> 
> ALSO BE SURE TO CHECK OUT BROWNIE POINTS...WHICH WILL BE FOLLOWING THE TOY DRIVE EVENTS...
> 
> <img src=\'http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j91/BetsabeS/InternetTallBanner.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


 Had a good time!heres some pics!


----------



## lil joe

Behind the camara!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 11:52 PM~15817532
> *Had a good time!heres some pics!
> 
> *



great pics as always! thx for coming thru!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

El Mero Mero Presidente de Royal Classics!Mr. Sam!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

Oh and the food was great! check it out!








:0


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 09:56 PM~15817580
> *great pics as always! thx for coming thru!
> *


 Thx! great turn out! You got the brownie points show to follow all the ULA toy drive's :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 30 2009, 12:16 AM~15817877
> *Thx!  great turn out! You got the brownie points show to follow all the ULA toy drive's  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## project 79

looks like a good turnout


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 08:28 PM~15815720
> *CHRISTOLOGY</span></span>
> BIG THANKS TO: BIG AL'S BURGER HUT FOR LETTING US USE THE LOCATION
> 
> BROWNIE POINTS TV STAFF: LIL BROWNIE, ERNEST & PACO
> 
> ALSO BE SURE TO CHECK OUT BROWNIE POINTS...WHICH WILL BE FOLLOWING THE TOY DRIVE EVENTS...
> 
> <img src=\'http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j91/BetsabeS/InternetTallBanner.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> </span>
> *


Glad we could make it. Looking forward to the next one. GOD Bless.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15817709
> *El Mero Mero Presidente de Royal Classics!Mr. Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Looking Good Royal Classics!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks for all the help this week with the Regal Homies!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 30 2009, 12:53 AM~15818509
> *Glad we could make it. Looking forward to the next one. GOD Bless.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Wuts good, I didnt think the Show & Shine was still going on due to the rain.... Saw the pics... good turnout despite the weather... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 30 2009, 10:09 AM~15820497
> *Wuts good, I didnt think the Show & Shine was still going on due to the rain.... Saw the pics... good turnout despite the weather...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :uh: :uh: u have my #...could have called/texted! :angry: 

lol! j/k! yup great turnout...got toys all over my room now :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 12/3 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 30 2009, 09:04 AM~15820803
> *:uh:  :uh: u have my #...could have called/texted!  :angry:
> 
> lol! j/k! yup great turnout...got toys all over my room now  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Sorry Ms Secretary.... lol



Im without a phone at the moment... I kinda like not having one... but It has its pro's and con's.... like missing out on the show... 



Dont try to keep any toys for your peeps and a x-mas gifts... even thou charity does start at home... lol :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 30 2009, 12:10 PM~15821361
> *Sorry Ms Secretary.... lol
> Im without a phone at the moment... I kinda like not having one... but It has its pro's and con's.... like missing out on the show...
> Dont try to keep any toys for your peeps and a x-mas gifts... even thou charity does start at home... lol  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

i was bout to call and tell u i had gifts for your kids but umm....never mind! LOL j/k


----------



## valdezRC86

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 11:08 PM~15817754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROYAL CLASSICS GONNA DO IT BIG ON EASTER SUNDAY WATCH KEEP THE LOOK OUT FOR US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE TOWNCAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jorgetellez

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Nov 30 2009, 09:53 PM~15826859
> *ROYAL CLASSICS GONNA DO IT BIG ON EASTER SUNDAY WATCH KEEP THE LOOK OUT FOR US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE TOWNCAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie!!! yall lookin good i like that linc :cheesy:


----------



## valdezRC86

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15817709
> *El Mero Mero Presidente de Royal Classics!Mr. Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRREADY I LIKE THESE PICS OF US AND EVERYBODY ELSE OUT THERE AT BIG ALS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG UPS TO LIL JOE AKA THE CAMERA GUY FOR ALL THE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Nov 30 2009, 07:59 PM~15826947
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRREADY I LIKE THESE PICS OF US AND EVERYBODY ELSE OUT THERE AT BIG ALS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG UPS TO LIL JOE AKA THE CAMERA GUY FOR ALL THE PICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Nov 30 2009, 08:53 PM~15826859
> *ROYAL CLASSICS GONNA DO IT BIG ON EASTER SUNDAY WATCH KEEP THE LOOK OUT FOR US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE TOWNCAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Am I invited??? I wanna be there at the unveiling... :biggrin: 

I may have a sorpresa tambien.  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Reminder: ULA Christmas Tickets will not be sold at the door. You will have to be on the guestlist to get in. *


----------



## CHRISTOLOGY

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 11:44 PM~15818360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## 214Tex

:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 2 2009, 02:19 PM~15846414
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Dec 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15847399-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214pinkcandy_@Dec 2 2009, 02:36 PM~15847434
> *:wave:
> *


What up people! See you all manana..... :wave:


----------



## caprice72

Who's going to the parade 2morrow?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Dec 2 2009, 06:01 PM~15849059
> *Who's going to the parade 2morrow?
> *


 :0 


:dunno:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 2 2009, 04:32 PM~15848075
> *What up people!  See you all manana..... :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: YOU GOING TO LA ZONA ROSA TOMMOROW??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I'm going.


----------



## dallas_cutty

what parade?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 30 2009, 10:03 PM~15827005
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THis YOu Jose At Odessa Show??


----------



## caprice72

What up peoples choice!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Dec 3 2009, 02:35 AM~15855891
> *what parade?
> *



 *There will be a Parade for the Buckner orphanage Homes. Line up starts at 5:30 pm today. They will shut down the street, - so try to be there on time.

Everybody will meet up at Sam's Club Parking Lot on Buckner for parade entries and questions.*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 2 2009, 08:02 PM~15851496
> *:wave:  :wave: YOU GOING TO LA ZONA ROSA TOMMOROW??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hmm, maybe don't know yet! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 10:19 AM~15857033
> *Hmm, maybe don't know yet!  :biggrin:
> *



*Aye Chica I got your text at 3 am!! Damn phone* :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 09:23 AM~15857063
> *Aye Chica I got your text at 3 am!! Damn phone  :angry:
> *


Lol, I was wondering!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Dec 3 2009, 09:14 AM~15856683
> *What up peoples choice!
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH IT


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 08:19 AM~15857033
> *Hmm, maybe don't know yet!  :biggrin:
> *


 :x: La Zona Rosa


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 06:40 AM~15856558
> *THis YOu Jose At Odessa Show??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 3 2009, 11:02 AM~15857867
> *
> *


It's going to be a good weekend with the all star games in town, YAY!!!Ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my project... Make offers


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15858150
> *It's going to be a good weekend with the all star games in town, YAY!!!Ready!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 12:12 PM~15858557
> *:0
> :yes: :yes:
> *


You already know..........  :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 10:51 AM~15858349
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my project... Make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE PEDALS


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Dec 3 2009, 01:52 PM~15859092
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE PEDALS
> *


$25?????? THEY BRAND NEW... BOTH SETS ARE... ONE GOT 2 TWISTS AND THE OTHER SET HAVE 3 TWISTS


----------



## valdezRC86

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 11:51 AM~15858349
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my project... Make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the forks ??????????????????


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 06:40 AM~15856558
> *THis YOu Jose At Odessa Show??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Simon! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 2 2009, 07:02 PM~15851496-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave: YOU GOING TO LA ZONA ROSA TOMMOROW??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 2 2009, 09:05 PM~15853439
> *I'm going.
> *


 What happend? i didnt see you guys there :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

-----------------------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Dec 3 2009, 08:20 PM~15863229
> *How much for the forks ??????????????????
> *


$100???????? They are polished, ready for engraving or chrome...


----------



## valdezRC86

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15868692
> *$100???????? They are polished, ready for engraving or chrome...
> *


you wont take 80 or 75


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 12:51 PM~15858349
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my project... Make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are the forks for a 20" bike. Let me know my daughter wants them


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I got a custom painted bike to its burgundy,I want a 150. Let me know,it has ostrich on the seat. Text me for pics 9728057609


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 5 2009, 05:38 PM~15882020
> *Are the forks for a 20" bike. Let me know my daughter wants them
> *


They are for a 20" bike sir


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Thank you to everybody that came to the 7th Annual Christmas Party!!

*Thank you to:*
Texas Ranflas
Down II Clown
Garland’s Finest
ULC
Rollerz Only
Intokablez
D.Bar
Dallas Lowriders
Mellow KingS
Innovative Visionz
Subliminal
Unique Karz
Yes Sir Down South 
Jokerz
Unlimited
Principales
Ghetto Dreams
Frost Customs
LM Customs
Estilo
Techniques
LoLow’s
Wego
Simply Stunnin
*VIP*
Phaylanx
Mirage
D-Town Bombs
Torres Empire
Bad Boyz
Thank you Estilo for providing the delicious cake! 
All the awards given to:

_Businesses:_
Torres Empire
D.Bar
Ok Sports Bar

_Individuals_
Luis Morales
Jose Tenorio (lil Joe)
Jimmy Lujan

_Car Clubs_
Down II Clown
Principales
Jokerz
And the great gifts donated:

2 $25 gift cards to Walmart (donated by Down II Clown)
2 Fossil Watches (donated by Chilo Intokablez)
4 concert tickets to see Ramon Ayala ($400 worth donated by Ok Sports Bar)
$100 worth tattoo work (donated by Lance Subliminal)
$40 Gift Card to O'Reilly’s Auto Parts 
2 McDonalds meals, 1 happy meal & 2 coffees (donated by Unique Carz –Gabby)
2 $50 O’Reilly’s Auto Parts (donated by Unlimited)
30 days worth of free coffee at McDonalds (donated by Unique Carz –Gabby)
Victoria Secret gift set (donated by Marisol :biggrin: )
2 custom painted skateboards (donated by Torres Empire)
Waterless carwash kit (donated by Unique Carz –Gabby)
2 sets of 4 AMC movie passes (donated by Simply Stunnin Zeus)
2 $25 gift drink certificates to the D. Bar (donated by D.Bar)
5 Free 2010 Memberships to the ULA (donated by ULA)


And thanks to Low Profile Entertainment for being the djs.

Thank you to the ULA cabinet for putting all this together:

Joe Ruiz
Isela 
Tim (People's Choice)
Frost
Chilo
Zeus

Hope to see everybody next year!


----------



## dallas_cutty

whens daq next car show?


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS...  :biggrin: $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS :cheesy:


----------



## BOOM75217.

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15899828
> *THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS...    :biggrin: $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS :cheesy:
> *


i might stop by that night


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217._@Dec 7 2009, 02:36 PM~15899885
> *i might stop by that night
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 7 2009, 01:31 PM~15899828
> *THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS...    :biggrin: $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS :cheesy:
> *



you got me covered


----------



## ULA

ULA Christmas Toy Drive 2009, Sunday December 13th. - Dallas,Texas


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Dec 8 2009, 12:53 PM~15912026
> *you got me covered
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Final toy donation drop off is Sunday Dec. 13th. We will meet at Joe’s Burgers at 1 pm to caravan the toys to OK Sports Bar by 3 pm- So we will probably leave Joe's Burgers around 2. Bar will be selling food/drinks and will have the Dallas Cowboys game on.
No Hop this year*
[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
TO

D~LOWLADY~E & MZ.THANG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 9 2009, 08:28 AM~15922807
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> TO
> 
> D~LOWLADY~E & MZ.THANG :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>X2 Happy Birthday Bombshells!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Happy Birthday!!!


E!!!

and Mz Thang!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

MAJESTICS CC DFW 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE 13 DEC 2009 WITH THE ULC IN SUPPORT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 8 2009, 03:10 PM~15914001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Dec 9 2009, 10:49 AM~15923399
> *
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>[/b]


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

SWEET tirke!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 9 2009, 07:42 AM~15922905
> *yeah what she said!!!  HAPPY BDAY LADIES!!! * </span> :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 9 2009, 01:17 PM~15926168
> *SWEET tirke!!! :biggrin:
> *



yea it is... I would like to win that for my monkees :biggrin: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## caprice72

LoLow's will b at J pepes this friday nite!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Dec 9 2009, 04:47 PM~15927169
> *LoLow's will b at J pepes this friday nite!
> *



:0 



but of course LOL!


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Dec 9 2009, 02:47 PM~15927169
> *LoLow's will b at J pepes this friday nite!
> *


 X72!


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 9 2009, 08:12 PM~15929462
> *X72!
> *



:0


----------



## 214Frost

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>[/b]


----------



## 214Frost

Hope to see you guys out there


----------



## soc214

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Dec 9 2009, 10:36 PM~15932325
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by caprice72+Dec 9 2009, 03:47 PM~15927169-->
> 
> 
> 
> LoLow's will b at J pepes this friday nite!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil joe_@Dec 9 2009, 07:12 PM~15929462
> *X72!
> *


Aren't you all regulars there??!!?? Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 10 2009, 10:18 AM~15935573
> *Aren't you all regulars there??!!?? Lol!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shhhhh!!! i am too! LMAO!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 10 2009, 10:18 AM~15935931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> shhhhh!!! i am too! LMAO!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 PM~15932325
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>*
> [/b]


Already!!!!!


----------



## ULA

ULA Christmas Toy Drive 2009, Sunday December 13th. - Dallas,Texas


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

*T*T*T*


----------



## 214Tex

:wave: LIL people.


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 10 2009, 08:18 AM~15935573
> *Aren't you all regulars there??!!?? Lol!  :biggrin:
> *


 ummmm :uh: :nicoderm: 

Regular regular no! Just a lil regular! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ,Dec 9 2009, 07:45 PM~15930692_@~
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 10 2009, 09:48 AM~15936165
> *Lol!    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15940430
> *ummmm :uh:  :nicoderm:
> 
> Regular regular no! Just a lil regular! :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! Si como no lil regular, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 11 2009, 08:15 AM~15946370
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

good morning homies have a blessed day!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 11 2009, 10:25 AM~15946754
> *good morning homies have a blessed day!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

same to u homie!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*Final toy donation drop off is Sunday Dec. 13th. We will meet at Joe’s Burgers at 1 pm to caravan the toys to OK Sports Bar by 3 pm- So we will probably leave Joe's Burgers around 2. Bar will be selling food/drinks and will have the Dallas Cowboys game on.
No Hop this year*</span>
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 11 2009, 07:44 AM~15946497
> *Lmao!  Si como no lil regular, lol!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TONITE*:

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/Christmas-Background-1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

side bar will be open for ULA tonite! so come out, show off your rides, bring a toy & have a FEW drinks! =)


RESERVED PARKING NEXT TO SIDE BAR IS LIMITED SO PLEASE GET THERE EARLY (NOT SURE HOW MANY SPOTS ARE SAVED BUT MANAGERS SUGGEST GET THERE ABOUT 8:30P…)

ULA DRINKS SPECIALS TONITE:

$2.50 DOMESTICS BOTTLES
$3 MARGARITAS


----------



## Loco 61

> THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS
> 
> Hit Up Oso For More Info


----------



## 214Frost

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Dec 9 2009, 10:36 PM~15932325
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>*
> [/b]


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 PM~15932325
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>*
> [/b]



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Dec 14 2009, 01:42 AM~15974171
> *Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Thats bad ass.... Congrats Louie.... 









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

WOW! CONGRATS LOUIE! GREAT ARTICLE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Louie is the got dang man!!!


----------



## LowProEnt214

Congrats to Luis and LM


----------



## LowProEnt214

hey isela



bump.... jaja


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214_@Dec 14 2009, 12:55 PM~15977476
> *hey isela
> bump.... jaja
> *


Bump, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214_@Dec 14 2009, 01:55 PM~15977476
> *hey isela
> bump.... jaja
> *



:0 



:wave:


u owe me a tv! lmao :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 14 2009, 02:00 PM~15977519
> *Bump, lol!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:hey chica!


----------



## LowProEnt214

how did it go isela ???


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 14 2009, 01:01 PM~15977527
> *:wave:hey chica!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>What up what up!!! :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214_@Dec 14 2009, 02:02 PM~15977535
> *how did it go isela ???
> *


 :angry: no one to roll with so i skipped it...& of course they call my name 3rd for a door prize (must be present to win)

could have won a TV or $1000 to best buy....they had 2 tvs up there!!!

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i should've rolled solo!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 14 2009, 02:02 PM~15977536
> *What up what up!!! :wave:
> *



just working hard...or hardly working LOL!


had fun saturday nite! didnt wanna wake up yesterday! 


hmmm...baby dolls wednesday??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214_@Dec 14 2009, 02:02 PM~15977535
> *how did it go isela ???
> *



*Yall didn't go to the toy drive drop yesterday * :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 14 2009, 02:10 PM~15977599
> *Yall didn't go to the toy drive drop yesterday  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowProEnt214

what ur job does it like dat.....
Dang ....!!!!


----------



## LowProEnt214

yeah i woke up late sorry how was the toy drive ???


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214_@Dec 14 2009, 02:12 PM~15977613
> *yeah i woke up late sorry how was the toy drive ???
> *



*You'll never know...*


----------



## LowProEnt214

ok :tears: :tears:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214_@Dec 14 2009, 02:15 PM~15977639
> *ok  :tears:  :tears:
> *



*LOL, it went good! Im about to post pics in a bit.* :biggrin:


----------



## LowProEnt214

cool i wanna see wat i missed out on...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 14 2009, 01:05 PM~15977565
> *just working hard...or hardly working LOL!
> had fun saturday nite! didnt wanna wake up yesterday!
> hmmm...baby dolls wednesday???  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hardly! LOL! Me too lots of fun! Wed night, hmm! I'll let ya know! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by LowProEnt214+Dec 14 2009, 02:11 PM~15977606-->
> 
> 
> 
> what ur job does it like dat.....
> Dang ....!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 14 2009, 02:34 PM~15977795
> *Hardly! LOL!  Me too lots of fun!  Wed night, hmm!  I'll let ya know!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 12/17 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to 
[email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 214loco

if you know anybody that need a lil hoppti let me know, its the 95 neon runs...need to get rid of it ASAP and asking $350 for it, got title and stickers are good till next year..let me know PM me or e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Dec 16 2009, 09:37 AM~15997741
> *if you know anybody that need a lil hoppti let me know, its the 95 neon runs...need to get rid of it ASAP and asking $350 for it, got title and stickers are good till next year..let me know PM me or e mail me at [email protected]
> *


What's really happening man! Long time no talk. My brother said thanks for the pics , thanks bro in my behalf.

Armando V........
Ghetto Dreams cc


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Dec 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15997807
> *2 Lowrider bikes for sale asking 500obo each, hit me up Frost</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

See everyone tonight.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 17 2009, 11:02 AM~16008021
> *See everyone tonight....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 09:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *


:nicoderm:

*CLICK >>>* Reviving The Current State of Lowriding


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 17 2009, 01:35 PM~16010748
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> CLICK >>> Reviving The Current State of Lowriding
> *


Thats a good question!!!


----------



## Loco 61

:angel: :angel: 

We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15998116
> *What's really happening man! Long time no talk. My brother said thanks for the pics , thanks bro in my behalf.
> 
> Armando V........
> Ghetto Dreams cc
> *



No Promb homie what are homies for??

Shrek 
Dallas Lowriders IV Life!!!


----------



## 214Tex

Homies from tha south 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVcNEbaqlnA...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## theoso8

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*MORE THAN GENEROUS DONATION TOWARDS THIS UPCOMING EVENT!!! ~m</span> :biggrin:</span>*_


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 18 2009, 09:21 AM~16018449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE THAN GENEROUS DONATION TOWARDS THIS UPCOMING EVENT!!!  ~m</span> :biggrin:</span>
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Yup last night was full of suprises... 



Glad to have had a good turnout to witness true genorosity on behalf of the DBar... Alot of kids will benefit nicely from that donation.









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 18 2009, 09:21 AM~16018449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE THAN GENEROUS DONATION TOWARDS THIS UPCOMING EVENT!!!  ~m</span> :biggrin:</span>
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 18 2009, 09:21 AM~16018449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE THAN GENEROUS DONATION TOWARDS THIS UPCOMING EVENT!!!  ~m</span> :biggrin:</span>
> *


:h5:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Does anyone on here have contact info for the video person that shot video at the ULA Toy Drive? 

Find out when and where is the video gonna be available...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 18 2009, 11:14 AM~16019682
> *Does anyone on here have contact info for the video person that shot video at the ULA Toy Drive?
> 
> Find out when and where is the video gonna be available...
> *



His name is Juan Johnson and Video's "Bigger In Texas".... Im at work so I cant post his myspace or youtube links.



I hope this helps.... I think his number was on the free dvd's he gave out. Incase someone has it available look at it and forward the requested info.




Thanks





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Dec 18 2009, 12:14 PM~16019682-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone on here have contact info for the video person that shot video at the ULA Toy Drive?
> 
> Find out when and where is the video gonna be available...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 18 2009, 12:22 PM~16019749
> *His name is Juan Johnson and Video's "Bigger In Texas".... Im at work so I cant post his myspace or youtube links.
> I hope this helps.... I think his number was on the free dvd's he gave out. Incase someone has it available look at it and forward the requested info.
> Thanks
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



i have his contact info... i will ask him... & post information up  

youtube.com/biggerintexasdvd

myspace.com/biggerintexasdvd


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 18 2009, 11:33 AM~16019866
> *i have his contact info... i will ask him... & post information up
> 
> youtube.com/biggerintexasdvd
> 
> myspace.com/biggerintexasdvd
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2009, 04:24 PM~16011652
> *:angel:  :angel:
> 
> We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow so beautiful :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

here's the video on youtube...

also hardcopies will be available at

Eddie's Back Bar
& 
Amador Insurance

(per Juan Johnson)

(waiting on reply for date)


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

video was good, am i the only one not able to hear it though? ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 18 2009, 01:01 PM~16020132
> *<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>ME TOO...THOUGHT IT WAS JUST MY WORK CONNECTION
> *


----------



## theoso8

FOR SALE $100


----------



## theoso8

I STILL GOT ALL THIS... IF YOU KNOW ME AND WANT SOMETHING HIT ME UP AND I WILL WORK ON THE PRICE FOR YOU... GREAT GIFTS FOR CHRISTMAS...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*from the SIMPLY STUNNIN FAMILY!!!!!*










-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

BIG THANKS TO DOWN 2 CLOWN C.C. FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT YESTERDAY!! SOME PHOTOS FROM THE SHOOT...FOR THE "HOMEGIRL" SONG






<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/129/l_8214b8f7bcf6450f9a67b95f6f4cbb7a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/140/l_d71d500e61044c9696ed52f4174f20f9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/l_a8ac18f88f6f46cab7c1890bed8b735e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/129/l_bd457935aeb64a58afc14eb420f6cac7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/122/l_d2c4856a9c224723b6e5049aee3750df.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/148/l_e61504a7f3f84b7cac6e14f001854bea.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## soc214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 21 2009, 01:57 PM~16047759
> *BIG THANKS TO DOWN 2 CLOWN C.C. FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT YESTERDAY!! SOME PHOTOS FROM THE SHOOT...FOR THE "HOMEGIRL" SONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/129/l_8214b8f7bcf6450f9a67b95f6f4cbb7a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/140/l_d71d500e61044c9696ed52f4174f20f9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/l_a8ac18f88f6f46cab7c1890bed8b735e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/129/l_bd457935aeb64a58afc14eb420f6cac7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/122/l_d2c4856a9c224723b6e5049aee3750df.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/148/l_e61504a7f3f84b7cac6e14f001854bea.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


down 2 clown reppin CANDY CANE CUSTOMS!!!!


----------



## dallas_cutty

Now that the toy drives are over, whats next, any other shows or events?


----------



## caprice72

LET'S DO A CRUISE!!


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Dec 21 2009, 11:02 PM~16054110
> *LET'S DO A CRUISE!!
> *


Oy que paso, como estas cuando salistes? :biggrin: 









Del trabajo.......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Dec 21 2009, 10:36 PM~16052424
> *down 2 clown reppin CANDY CANE CUSTOMS!!!!
> *


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 22 2009, 09:06 AM~16056336
> *Oy que paso, como estas cuando salistes? :biggrin:
> Del trabajo.......
> *


Salimos el mismo dia !! :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

ULA Toy Drive 2009


----------



## lilmomma

*Merry X-Mas Everyone!!! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Dec 23 2009, 03:52 PM~16069577
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>same to u girl!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Dec 23 2009, 03:52 PM~16069577
> *Merry X-Mas Everyone!!! </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Merry Christmas to you too Lil Momma!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmomma

Still need to do some shoppin

:uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Dec 23 2009, 04:00 PM~16069642
> *Still need to do some shoppin</span>
> 
> :uh:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Well you better get a move on, it's busy out at the mall!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Dec 23 2009, 02:52 PM~16069577
> *Merry X-Mas Everyone!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


























welcome to LIL.... :biggrin: 











-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, *lilmomma*, *ZEUS DA GOD*

Hi there Mr. and Mrs.!:wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD




----------



## caprice72

MERRY CHRYSTMAS a todos !


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

good idea!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Dec 24 2009, 01:53 PM~16078823-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 24 2009, 02:12 PM~16079001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> good idea!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## geovela86

Merry Christmas to RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214 and ur families. Hope you all have a good new years.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 25 2009, 11:21 AM~16086255
> *<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>THX!! SAME TO U HOMIE!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, RIDINDRTY64


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO RIDINDRTY FAM!


----------



## regal_swaga

MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO ALL CAR CLUBS AND THE ULA/ULC FROM THE UNLIMITED FAMILY YALL HAVE A WONDERFULDAY..


----------



## lil joe

Merry Christmas to all you guys and grils ULA/ULC, from TECHNIQUES C.C.!


----------



## regal_swaga

POSTING FOR A FRIEND 4 SALE OR OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## tru2thagame

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 24 2009, 12:12 PM~16079001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> good idea!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


thats sicc :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Thats cool as hell, thats what "WE" need to do,deliver the toys in the lowridessss!!! ULA!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 23 2009, 02:08 PM~16069702
> *3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, lilmomma, ZEUS DA GOD
> 
> Hi there Mr. and Mrs.!:wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:cheesy: 

~m


----------



## caprice72

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Check out the Dairy-Ette car show (Ferguson and Oates in Dallas) on *New Years Day*.

There were about 150 cars last year.

It's from 10am-3pm on Friday January 1, 2010

*Dairy-Ette (Diner)
9785 Ferguson Road (Oates Drive)
Dallas, TX 75228*


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Happy New Years ULA!! 

From the RIDINDRTY64 FAMILY!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 31 2009, 08:48 AM~16143189-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 31 2009, 10:10 AM~16143531
> *Happy New Years ULA!!
> 
> From the RIDINDRTY64 FAMILY!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## lil joe

Happy New Years!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Happy NEW YEAR everyone. I hope all your plans and wishes come to reality in 2010!!!!!



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## caprice72

Nice day 2morrow, let's do sumthing!! LO LOW'S is gonna b cruising !!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Does anyone have those special car stickers that on the front?lol my homie needs one.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 2 2010, 03:43 PM~16162866
> *Does anyone have those special car stickers that on the front?lol my homie needs one.
> *



I CAN GET U ONE HIT ME UP... 
:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 11:03 AM~16178250
> *:wave:
> *


 :angry: :twak:  :rant: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16178430
> *:angry:  :twak:    :rant:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Sup peeps.... 
















-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## caprice72

What's up everybody!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 11:03 AM~16178250
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## theoso8

HI :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

Mario CJ’s would like to invite all the car clubs & solo riders to tail gate in their parking lot
Saturday Nite for the Cowboys Playoff game @ 7:30p

They will have reserved parking for your rides…

Tune into knon 89.3fm for more information…

Mario C J's
7328 Gaston Avenue, Dallas, TX
(214) 321-9947‎


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 03:52 PM~16180333
> *Mario CJ’s would like to invite all the car clubs & solo riders to tail gate in their parking lot
> Saturday Nite for the Cowboys Playoff game @ 7:30p
> 
> They will have reserved parking for your rides…
> 
> Tune into knon 89.3fm for more information…
> 
> Mario C J's
> 7328 Gaston Avenue, Dallas, TX
> (214) 321-9947‎
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*COWBOYS #1 BABY SUPER BOWL BOUND BABY!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jan 4 2010, 03:11 PM~16181082
> *COWBOYS #1 BABY SUPER BOWL BOUND BABY!!!!!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 5 2010, 03:32 PM~16191710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 5 2010, 02:04 PM~16191976
> *:nono: :nono: :nono:
> *


X 120,486,000 :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice72

! ~PURO PINCHE COWBOYS~ !


----------



## 214Tex

What's up people on LIL ! Have a happy cold --- day ! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 7 2010, 10:31 AM~16213278
> *What's up people on LIL !  Have a happy cold  --- day !  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda ese mando!! Cuando saliste??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin: :loco:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

el caprice72 is a loco dude


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 7 2010, 10:08 PM~16219756
> *el caprice72 is a loco dude
> *


simon esta medio loco el vato :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

haha< whats up thedukeofearl ?long time no seee homie!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 7 2010, 10:15 PM~16219845
> *haha< whats up thedukeofearl ?long time no seee homie!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Im just trying to make in this jungle.lol
Whens the next event?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16219990
> *Im just trying to make in this jungle.lol
> Whens the next event?
> *


KOO KOO ...HAVENT HEARD OF ANY, AND THIS WEATHER AINT HELPING... OH BUT THIERS THAT THING A MARIO CJS ON SATURDAY


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16219756
> *el caprice72 is a loco dude
> *


Muy loco y muy borracho!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 7 2010, 10:24 PM~16221421
> *Muy loco y muy borracho!!! haha :biggrin:
> *


 XTC el Sabado o que?


----------



## BOOM75217..

ooookay im bakk!!! grr i forgot my pass2ord again and i didnt receive a password reset thing on my email so i made a new acct.... uugh! lol but im bak 
yayyy boom

=)


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 8 2010, 10:36 AM~16224687
> *XTC el Sabado o que?
> *


What time r yall going?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 8 2010, 01:07 PM~16226509
> *What time r yall going?
> *


 9pm!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

What is xtc?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 8 2010, 04:49 PM~16228765
> *What is xtc?
> *


 Its a place where you can play video games!  you wanta go?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Jan 8 2010, 04:49 PM~16228765-->
> 
> 
> 
> What is xtc?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil joe_@Jan 8 2010, 06:05 PM~16229569
> *Its a  place where you can play video games!   you wanta go?
> *


 And its B Y O B


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Where is it at?hell si


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 8 2010, 06:59 PM~16230180
> *Where is it at?hell si
> *


la lechera..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 8 2010, 10:41 PM~16232562
> *la lechera..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Bamos Guey tu tambien!


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 8 2010, 11:19 PM~16233048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Bamos Guey  tu tambien!
> *


me pegan....


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 8 2010, 11:42 PM~16233243
> *me pegan....
> *


 Orale! Dile que se le pocho la llanta a tu amigo


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 8 2010, 11:44 PM~16233258
> *Orale!  Dile que se le pocho la llanta  a tu amigo
> *


yeah and the nearest tire shop was 6 hours away...


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 8 2010, 11:49 PM~16233298
> *yeah and the nearest tire shop was 6 hours away...
> *


 No pero you couldnt get the tire off :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 8 2010, 11:59 PM~16233378
> *No pero  you couldnt get the tire off  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 8 2010, 04:49 PM~16228765
> *What is xtc?
> *



LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21




----------



## thedukeofearl_72

anybody going to mario cjs?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 9 2010, 12:50 PM~16236788
> *anybody going to mario cjs?
> *


XTC!  bamos


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jan 9 2010, 02:30 PM~16236672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jan 4 2010, 04:11 PM~16181082
> *COWBOYS #1 BABY SUPER BOWL BOUND BABY!!!!!
> *



I don't think your wife agrees on that? Lol


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Is there a ULA meeting this Thursday?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Yes there is... on the 14th.








Im sure the secretaries are working on the information to post up shortly.








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/14 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50***

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*
This way back in high school, Cindy still had a great sense of style!! Alot of girls were jeolous that this guy asked Cindy to go to prom!!*


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jan 11 2010, 06:31 PM~16259006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way back in high school, Cindy still had a great sense of style!! Alot of girls were jeolous that this guy asked Cindy to go to prom!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What school was this?


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 11 2010, 08:34 PM~16259051
> *What school was this?
> *



*Skyline ---Tyte 99 LOL*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jan 11 2010, 09:10 PM~16259442
> *Skyline ---Tyte 99 LOL
> *


 :uh: :uh: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:

 ITS ALL BOUT THAT TOWNVIEW!!! 2005!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 11 2010, 10:32 PM~16260434
> *:uh: :uh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ITS ALL BOUT THAT TOWNVIEW!!! 2005!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jan 12 2010, 09:16 AM~16264710
> *:angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I still cant see how either of you benefited from attending those schools....



:dunno: :dunno:   






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 12 2010, 04:30 PM~16267890
> *I still cant see how either of you benefited from attending those schools....
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



*WHAT? what super star school you go to??*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 04:08 PM~16267695
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I graduated from Oak Cliff High School... Better known as W.H. Adamson High School.... lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Jan 12 2010, 04:30 PM~16267890-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still cant see how either of you benefited from attending those schools....
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 04:55 PM~16268076
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 12 2010, 05:00 PM~16268131
> *I graduated from Oak Cliff High School... Better known as W.H. Adamson High School.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 :0 only school called OAK CLIFF....is SOUTH OAK CLIFF thank you (my home school)....but i cant talk down on adamson cuz THE LEGEND graduated from there and he gets mad when i talk bout his school


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16268379
> *
> :0 only school called OAK CLIFF....is SOUTH OAK CLIFF thank you (my home school)....but i cant talk down on adamson cuz THE LEGEND graduated from there and he gets mad when i talk bout his school
> 
> *



You must need a history lesson...  :biggrin: 



Adamson was originally OC HS until the 1940's it was renamed after a principal that was head of the school for over 30 years or so. (After he passed)



 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16268449
> *You must need a history lesson...    :biggrin:
> Adamson was originally OC HS until the 1940's it was renamed after a principal that was head of the school for over 30 years or so.  (After he passed)
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



* Wow Oak Cliff History lesson  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16268449
> *You must need a history lesson...    :biggrin:
> Adamson was originally OC HS until the 1940's it was renamed after a principal that was head of the school for over 30 years or so.  (After he passed)
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *




 :0 

well....

1. i dont know history of a school i didnt go to

2. when u went there it was called ADAMSON cause u sure didnt go there before 1940's! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hahahaha! :biggrin: 

& thanks for history lesson! learn something new everyday!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 05:28 PM~16268379
> *:
> :0 I CALL BULLSHIT!!!! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 13 2010, 11:11 AM~16276642
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>i will not post pics but ask him to see his diploma!
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 13 2010, 11:13 AM~16276656
> *i will not post pics but ask him to see his diploma!
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 13 2010, 11:14 AM~16276666
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:11 AM~16276642
> *I CALL BULLSHIT!!!! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




x2


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 13 2010, 10:06 AM~16276607
> * :0
> 
> well....
> 
> 1. i dont know history of a school i didnt go to
> 
> 2. when u went there it was called ADAMSON cause u sure didnt go there before 1940's!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hahahaha!  :biggrin:
> 
> & thanks for history lesson! learn something new everyday!
> *



1. Its not the history of a school you went too.... Its knowing your City/Town/Hood history. :biggrin: 


2. How do you know im not older than I look.... lol Gods dont age... another history lesson. lol



And your welcome. I take pride in educating those that attended special schools  







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 13 2010, 11:11 AM~16276642
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>even if i did post a pic....yall will still call bullshit cuz the legend's real name is not CHITO lol and his diploma wont say LEGEND lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 13 2010, 12:23 PM~16277293
> *1. Its not the history of a school you went too.... Its knowing your City/Town/Hood history.  :biggrin:
> 2. How do you know im not older than I look.... lol Gods dont age... another history lesson. lol
> And your welcome. I take pride in educating those that attended special schools
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:0 


:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 11 2010, 10:12 AM~16253521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THURSDAY 01/14 - 8:30P</span>
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> 
> ***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50***
> 
> THANKS,
> ISELA</span>
> *





Lets get this year started off right by getting there ontime.... :biggrin: 




See you all there tonight.  











-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 14 2010, 09:15 AM~16287580
> *Lets get this year started off right by getting there ontime....  :biggrin:
> See you all there tonight.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$




----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16277308
> *:0  :0
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> even if i did post a pic....yall will still call bullshit cuz the legend's real name is not CHITO lol and his diploma wont say LEGEND lmao
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



Hey playa!! Respect your legend daddy!!!


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 12 2010, 03:30 PM~16267890
> *I still cant see how either of you benefited from attending those schools....
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



Well at least someone is proud off their high school ... What do I know? I went to 5 high schools in LA and I don't know shit about them...lol.... All I know is that they didn't like me...


----------



## STATION X

*WHAT'S UP FOR EASTER SUNDAY???*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos+Jan 14 2010, 11:41 AM~16288673-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey playa!! Respect your legend daddy!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidebagos_@Jan 14 2010, 11:47 AM~16288715
> *Well at least someone is proud off their high school ... What do I know? I went to 5 high schools  in LA and I don't know shit about them...lol.... All I know is that they didn't like me...
> *


 :wow: 

:roflmao: flag pole hill....will be discussed at tonite's meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## soc214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16268379
> *:0
> :angry:
> 
> :angry:
> :cheesy:
> :0 S . O . C . HIGH!!!!!!!!!! </span>*:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Jan 14 2010, 05:38 PM~16291829
> *S . O . C . HIGH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 





:cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Good meeting last night! Everyone have a good Friday!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Posting on behalf of My Wife... aka "Lil Momma"





> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@~~~
> *
> 
> <a href=\'http://ecards.marchforbabies.org/VLID0F\' target=\'_blank\'>Sponsor lil momma for March of Dimes</a>
> 
> Guys please help me raise money for the March of Dimes... This organization helps fund reseach to prevent  babies from being born premature/sick...
> 
> If you want to donate, you can do it online, cash, check.... visit my page - or hit me up if you need any info..
> 
> LUV - Zulma*



Click on the link... and if your interested in supporting (sponsoring) her please click on "reach my goal" 

We had some people donate last night... All sponsors will be added to a list and will receive recognition via mail & media. 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 15 2010, 12:24 PM~16300157
> *Posting on behalf of My Wife... aka "Lil Momma"
> Click on the link... and if your interested in supporting (sponsoring) her please click on "reach my goal"
> 
> We had some people donate last night... All sponsors will be added to a list and will receive recognition via mail & media.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Count me in, I want to join in on the walk! I'll have to get with her on that.


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 14 2010, 03:40 PM~16290663
> *:0
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> :wow:
> 
> :roflmao:  flag pole hill....will be discussed at tonite's meeting. :biggrin:
> 
> *



Orale, thanks.


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jan 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16300353
> *Count me in, I want to join in on the walk! I'll have to get with her on that.
> *



*I might get on that too!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hell yea,I wann join in to,ima drive next to yall in the march of dimes...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Jan 15 2010, 02:17 PM~16301085-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I might get on that too!* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to do it!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 15 2010, 02:43 PM~16301349
> *Hell yea,I wann join in to,ima drive next to yall in the march of dimes...
> *


Lazy!!! Walk the walk.....................


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jan 15 2010, 01:51 PM~16301923
> *You're going to do it!!!  :biggrin:
> Lazy!!!  Walk the walk.....................
> *



Hahahahahaha


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jan 11 2010, 07:31 PM~16259006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way back in high school, Cindy still had a great sense of style!! Alot of girls were jeolous that this guy asked Cindy to go to prom!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## soc214

I WAS A LITTLE LATE,BUT FROM THE TIME I WAS PRESENT THE CABINET OF THE U L A IS PLANNING THE 2010 WITH HIGH EXPECTATIONS AS ALWAYS. GOOD JOB GUYS N GALS  :cheesy: 
SOC
CANDY CANE CUSTOMS
LOW LYFE C.C. DALLAS


----------



## Kowboy founder of

> Hello this is Kowboy @ VIP Promotionz and Street KingZ, promoters for Ruff Ryders All Star Weekend event.
> I'm calling OUT ALL car/bike clubs, low riders, hot rods, bikes, choppers, imports, Dubs etc... its time to shine and bring them rides out and show the out of towners how Dallas does it!
> 
> Below is the Car Show information. There will be a large amount of Celebrities, a Concert, vehicles, car/bike clubs, etc.. from locals to out of towners at this great event, it will be filling up fast. Please contact me asap so you can reserve and lock in your vehical or club. CALL OR TXTX: 214-957-7881 EMAIL: [email protected]
> 
> ** Car/Bike pre registration is as follows **
> 
> $35 pre-register includes 3 entry passes,
> Dead line for pre register of vehicles will be Thursday Feb 11th
> Registration day of event is $45 includes 3 entry passes (only if room is availble)
> Role in and booth set up will be Friday the 12th TIMES ANNOUNCED PRIOR TO EVENT.
> For every 5 vehicle that register AS A GROUP they will receive 5 free passes to the Ruff Ryder's Friday night mixer pre party.


----------



## Kowboy founder of

THANX 4 THE INVITE TO THE MEETING , WE HAD A GREAT OPEN CONVERSATION AFTER THE MEETING ABOUT THE CLUB, THE SCENE AND FUTURES GOALS.
LOOKING FORWARD TO HELPING PROGRESS THE GROWTH OF THE ULA AS ONE LARGE FAMILY.

STAY BLESSED,


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 14 2010, 10:15 AM~16288447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16268449
> *You must need a history lesson...    :biggrin:
> Adamson was originally OC HS until the 1940's it was renamed after a principal that was head of the school for over 30 years or so.  (After he passed)
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


You tellem Carnal!..... :biggrin: I used to see Chito cruising around Adamson back in the day... :thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Kowboy founder of_@Jan 16 2010, 01:31 PM~16309409
> *THANX 4 THE INVITE TO THE MEETING , WE HAD A GREAT OPEN CONVERSATION AFTER THE MEETING ABOUT THE CLUB, THE SCENE AND FUTURES GOALS.
> LOOKING FORWARD TO HELPING PROGRESS THE GROWTH OF THE ULA AS ONE LARGE FAMILY.
> 
> STAY BLESSED,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi Kowboy,

Like you said at the meeting about announcing your events, we expect the same respect online. Whenever you’re ready to join, you have our number. 

Marisol
ULA Secretary
214-234-5086


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 17 2010, 08:55 PM~16320123
> *You tellem Carnal!..... :biggrin: I used to see Chito cruising around Adamson back in the day... :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Jan 15 2010, 11:46 AM~16300353-->
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in, I want to join in on the walk! I'll have to get with her on that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214pinkcandy_@Jan 15 2010, 01:17 PM~16301085
> *I might get on that too! :biggrin:
> *





COUNT ME IN!......I LOVE TO WALK......


THE SUSAN G KOMEN RACE FOR THE CURE IS COMING UP ALSO...

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice72

What's up everybody!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16335114
> *What's up everybody!!
> *



Are you peda?lol


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 18 2010, 06:06 PM~16329029
> *COUNT ME IN!......I LOVE TO WALK......
> THE SUSAN G KOMEN RACE FOR THE CURE IS COMING  UP ALSO...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Hello people :cheesy: good bye people :wave: :sprint:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by soc214+Jan 15 2010, 11:23 PM~16305761-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS A LITTLE LATE,BUT FROM THE TIME I WAS PRESENT THE CABINET OF THE U L A IS PLANNING THE 2010 WITH HIGH EXPECTATIONS AS ALWAYS. GOOD JOB GUYS N GALS   :cheesy:
> SOC
> CANDY CANE CUSTOMS
> LOW LYFE C.C. DALLAS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:55 PM~16320123
> *You tellem Carnal!..... :biggrin: I used to see Chito cruising around Adamson back in the day... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice72_@Jan 19 2010, 01:01 AM~16335114
> *What's up everybody!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

for all those that know my dad...

today is his actual birthday....

so give em a call...u know OG dont text!!! lmao

thx :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 19 2010, 03:10 PM~16340434
> *for all those that know my dad...
> 
> today is his actual birthday....
> 
> so give em a call...u know OG dont text!!! lmao
> 
> thx  :biggrin:
> *



ya we know playa.... I gave him shout outs on knon but the girl said his name wrong.... ew que la


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 19 2010, 03:10 PM~16340434
> *for all those that know my dad...
> 
> today is his actual birthday....
> 
> so give em a call...u know OG dont text!!! lmao
> 
> thx  :biggrin:
> *



Well buy him a phone that can text... Lol


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 19 2010, 04:22 AM~16336438
> *Are you peda?lol
> *


CALMATE CUUULOOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija

Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup: 









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+Jan 19 2010, 06:16 PM~16342038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya we know playa.... I gave him shout outs on knon but the girl said his name wrong.... ew que la
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha!!! its cuz they dont know u there! ma-la-chi! lmao! besides he didnt even hear it lmao!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidebagos_@Jan 19 2010, 10:02 PM~16344933
> *Well buy him a phone that can text... Lol
> *



let me rephrase that....he has a phone that texts...but HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO TEXT!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

video for the song homegirl...thx again to Down II Clown for providing the ride for video intro! :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:54 AM~16349353
> *Hope to see ya'll there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GHETTO DREAMS cc 

3-21-10 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>HELLO PEOPLE !!! EDDIE'S BACK BAR IS INVITING ALL DALLAS MAVS FANS TO COME OUT & ENJOY THE GAME & COMFORT JAN.30th !!! IT'S NOT THE BIGGEST PLACE BUT IT IS ONE OF THE BEST ATMOSPHERES TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WHILE WATCHING THE GAME ..... SPECIAL FOR THAT NITE IS "BUY A DRINK & THE 2nd 1 IS 1/2 PRICE", DURING THE 2nd HALF OF THE GAME ...... SO WEAR DEM BLUES & WHITES ALL NITE !!! DJ'S IN DA MIXX ALL NITE LONG !!! 
<img src=\'http://i48.tinypic.com/34dkl07.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:54 AM~16349353
> *Hope to see ya'll there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE
*


----------



## theoso8

Flyers from the past...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

I REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT








Dont forget meeting this thursday.... meeting info to be posted shortly.













-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/28 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50*** (if you have not already paid at last meeting)

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## A&mCustoms

START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS EVENT 







​


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## caprice72

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting 

Jose will have them at the next ULA meeting


----------



## King61




----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 03:34 PM~16429832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> *Posting on behalf of My Wife... aka "Lil Momma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lilmomma@~~~
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://ecards.marchforbabies.org/VLID0F\' target=\'_blank\'>Sponsor lil momma for March of Dimes</a>
> 
> Guys please help me raise money for the March of Dimes... This organization helps fund reseach to prevent  babies from being born premature/sick...
> 
> If you want to donate, you can do it online, cash, check.... visit my page - or hit me up if you need any info..
> 
> LUV - Zulma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on the link... and if your interested in supporting (sponsoring) her please click on "reach my goal"
> 
> We had some people donate last night... All sponsors will be added to a list and will receive recognition via mail & media.
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX*






Just wanted to bring it back up if you have not sponsored and would like to help out for a good cause please follow the link.....








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:34 PM~16429832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## 214pinkcandy

> Click on the link... and if your interested in supporting (sponsoring) her please click on "reach my goal"
> 
> We had some people donate last night... All sponsors will be added to a list and will receive recognition via mail & media.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX


Just wanted to bring it back up if you have not sponsored and would like to help out for a good cause please follow the link.....
-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX
[/quote]


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Who has those special stickers for your rides?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

*I GOT SOME CLEAN 13X7 ALL CHROME WITH BULLETS AND VOGUES 400 OBO!!!!*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 30 2010, 09:00 PM~16463627
> *I GOT SOME CLEAN 13X7 ALL CHROME WITH BULLETS AND VOGUES 400 OBO!!!!
> *


pics


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## BOOM75217..

TTT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 1 2010, 08:41 AM~16475632
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

*Its Official. Feb 18th @ Club ENT 2515 W. Jefferson GPTX. Callin All Car Clubs & Solo Riders. Its Going Down From 9pm-2am. Ladies Free til Midnight. 18&Up $10. 21&Up $5. No Dress Code. Free Parking. Pool Tables. Smoke Inside. $100 bar tab to the club with the most attendance by midnight! Wear Ya Club Tees! On Stage: Juan Johnson, SuperStar Gue$$, Triple Play & More!! I'll be at the ULA meeting on Feb 11th with flyers & more info! Hope to see everyone there!*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 30 2010, 08:00 PM~16463627
> *I GOT SOME CLEAN 13X7 ALL CHROME WITH BULLETS AND VOGUES 400 OBO!!!!
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Feb 1 2010, 09:46 PM~16481914
> *Its Official. Feb 18th @ Club ENT 2515 W. Jefferson GPTX. Callin All Car Clubs & Solo Riders. Its Going Down From 9pm-2am. Ladies Free til Midnight. 18&Up $10. 21&Up $5. No Dress Code. Free Parking. Pool Tables. Smoke Inside. $100 bar tab to the club with the most attendance by midnight! Wear Ya Club Tees! On Stage: Juan Johnson, SuperStar Gue$$, Triple Play & More!! I'll be at the ULA meeting on Feb 11th with flyers & more info! Hope to see everyone there!
> *


 :0 :0 






:wow: 










:h5:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Feb 1 2010, 09:46 PM~16481914
> *
> Hi Niki,
> 
> Thank you for officially joining the ULA! We hope to see you next Thursday and best of luck!
> 
> Marisol*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

/\/\/\/\/\ what date???



Fri or Sat???





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 3 2010, 04:18 PM~16500891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saturday the 13th :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Jan 28 2010, 10:27 AM~16438666-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC HD_@Jan 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16444546
> *
> *


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 3 2010, 06:02 PM~16503210
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 3 2010, 07:16 PM~16504095
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Boom , got that shout out for ya. You comin back to the ULA meets? Alright halla at you later girl :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 2 2010, 01:54 PM~16489316
> *Got a set of 26" Bentchi Rims and tires. They were purchased about a week ago.
> 
> They sold my sister the wrong offset that was for a 2006 & Below GM only bolt pattern. Her ride is a 2007. She is asking 2100.00 Firm. Again they are brand new, no marks, no chips, no scuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an image of the wheel I will update the post after work with a real image off her truck.
> 
> PM me if your interested and cash in hand no trades or payment plans. She is trying to go out and get another set of wheels.  Her loss is your gain she paid more than the asking price.
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16506418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yeaaa who's all going to this all star encore party?


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 3 2010, 07:39 PM~16504438
> *What's up Boom , got that shout out for ya. You comin back to the ULA meets? Alright halla at you later girl  :wave:
> *



lol wats good?
thanks for the shout lol. i feel special
yeea ima keep going. ima join. i just gotta
get $50 lol!!!
ima b neutral

lol


wut you up 2??
:h5:


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72+Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16516136-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 ....  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 5 2010, 12:09 AM~16517451
> *Yeaaa who's all going to this all star encore party?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: me!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 7 2010, 08:02 PM~16542375
> *
> *


...Chela


What does the schedule look like....for April?

Let me know, and I know I need to handle up on some business with you , but Ill catch you later on that


----------



## Homie Styln

Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA.. 
Working on #50..



Joe Latin Lords ELA (KALEIDOSCOPE 64 Impala)- Lil John KLIQUE ELA-(NEW WAVE)


Arther & Robert Martinez - Bernard




Tuch'e - Bernard - Jose Martinez - Big Art
Jose Martinez's Cougar was featured in the Peterson Auto Museum - Big Art put the original base coat and candy on the car in the very early 80's (80-81)..


----------



## 214Tex

FOR SALE here today gone tomarrow

22 inch wheels 
white with white guts 
Must sell before summer !

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/snowtruck.jpg


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 8 2010, 01:07 AM~16545251
> *...Chela
> What does the schedule look like....for  April?
> 
> Let me know, and I know I need to handle up on some business with you , but Ill catch you later on that
> *



bout to text u


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 8 2010, 10:03 AM~16548064
> *bout to text u   </span>
> *



:biggrin: 

<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>
WHY THANK YOU KIND LADY... :biggrin: 




EXCEPT I EREASED THE TXT ON ACCIDENT :happysad: 

..SO CAN YOU RETEXT ME..LOL
:cheesy: 

PLEASE....

LOL!


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 8 2010, 12:16 AM~16545344
> *Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
> 45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA.. </span>
> Working on #50..
> 
> <a href=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/i/kliqueela45th001.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/2427/kliqueela45th001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> Joe Latin Lords ELA (KALEIDOSCOPE 64 Impala)- Lil John KLIQUE ELA-(NEW WAVE)
> <a href=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/i/klique45th011.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/283/klique45th011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> Arther & Robert Martinez - Bernard
> <a href=\'http://img3.imageshack.us/i/klique45th013.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3168/klique45th013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> <a href=\'http://img33.imageshack.us/i/klique45th015.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2907/klique45th015.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> Tuch'e - Bernard - Jose Martinez - Big Art
> Jose Martinez's Cougar was featured in the Peterson Auto Museum - Big Art put the original base coat and candy on the car in the very early 80's (80-81)..
> <a href=\'http://img15.imageshack.us/i/klique45th016.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8897/klique45th016.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> *




<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>

WOW....CONGRATS KLIQUE...




HOMIE JOHN YOUR ALWAYS UP IN THE MIX SOME HOW...LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 8 2010, 03:35 PM~16550022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> WHY THANK YOU KIND LADY... :biggrin:
> EXCEPT I EREASED THE TXT ON ACCIDENT :happysad:
> 
> ..SO CAN YOU  RETEXT ME..LOL
> :cheesy:
> 
> PLEASE....
> 
> LOL!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

*
Alright... This is MY FIRST club event... so come out and show some support!!! *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

the WB cohost for all star weekend contest!!! please go vote for me (Isela)!!!! spread the word!!!! 

<a href=\'http://www.the33tv.com/sports/allthingsallstar/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.the33tv.com/sports/allthingsallstar/</a>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*SNOW IN THE HOOD...(NOT THE DRUG EITHER LMAO) :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/19240_1339211329955_1521300009_8904.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

U CAN TELL BY THE CARS TOO LMAO LEGEND AND HIS CAR COLLECTION!
*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 AM~16548108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>MEETING RESCHEDULED TO 2/18 DUE TO WEATHER...
> 
> MEETINGS WILL CONTINUE ON CALENDAR SCHEDULE...
> 
> MEETINGS:
> 
> 2/18
> 2/25
> 3/11
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 11 2010, 02:03 PM~16583754
> *MEETING RESCHEDULED TO 2/18 DUE TO WEATHER...
> 
> MEETINGS WILL CONTINUE ON CALENDAR SCHEDULE...
> 
> MEETINGS:
> 
> 2/18
> 2/25
> 3/11
> 
> *



SHAAAAAAAAWEEEEETTTTTT!



See ya next week!





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lil joe

Due to some unespected last minute issue's, We were force to cancel our Valentines Dance!
I apoligize for those of you that went to the trouble to get me the list of your members!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 11 2010, 03:16 PM~16583870
> *SHAAAAAAAAWEEEEETTTTTT!
> See ya next week!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 11 2010, 05:26 PM~16585655
> *Due to some unespected last minute issue's, We were force to cancel our Valentines Dance!
> I apoligize for those of you that went to the trouble to get me the list of your members!
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 08:54 PM~16587762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ttt


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 11 2010, 03:03 PM~16583754
> *after the meeting!!! </span><img src=\'http://i45.tinypic.com/15wmt5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i49.tinypic.com/fw1z09.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*REMINDER*:

ULA MEETING *TONITE*
THURSDAY 02/18 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


SEE YA THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16650778
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Feb 18 2010, 01:22 PM~16651552
> *:wave:
> *


Hello doll!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

BIG THANKS TO THOSE THAT CONTRIBUTED TO OUR SHOW (SAT NITES 7-10P) PLEDGE DRIVE THIS PAST WEEK! WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT! :biggrin: 

THANKS AGAIN! MUCH LOVE!

*LOW 4 LIFE C.C.
*ROYAL CLASSICS C.C.
*ESTILO C.C.
*OAK CLIFF C.C. 
*PHAYLANX C.C.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8

Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...




















Did this License Plate on the bottom


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16697047
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this License Plate on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THEY LOOK NICE HOMiE
:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BOOM75217..

SEE YA'LL PPL ON THURSDAY!

---THANKX MANDO!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 02:32 AM~16697047
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 23 2010, 11:06 AM~16698692
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS ALL THE KIDS... WHERE WEE YOU AT?? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 02:10 PM~16700334
> *THAT WAS ALL THE KIDS... WHERE WEE YOU AT?? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



drinkin a beer wit **** ass phily phil....hahaha that was the first hoptoberfest i knew yall!


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 21 2010, 06:51 PM~16681208
> *BIG THANKS TO THOSE THAT CONTRIBUTED TO OUR SHOW (SAT NITES 7-10P) PLEDGE DRIVE THIS PAST WEEK! WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT! :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS AGAIN! MUCH LOVE!
> 
> *LOW 4 LIFE C.C.
> *ROYAL CLASSICS C.C.
> *ESTILO C.C.
> *OAK CLIFF C.C.
> *PHAYLANX C.C.
> *


 Where was this?


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16703712
> *Where was this?
> *


It was on the radio for the KNON pledge drive that they do every 3 to 4 months


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16697047
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this License Plate on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need my dj banner homie ... hit you later


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16704686
> *It was on the radio for the KNON pledge drive that they do every 3 to 4 months
> *


 Damm i miss it!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 23 2010, 09:27 PM~16704730
> *need my dj banner homie ... hit you later
> *


post pics of your plates guey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16697047
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this License Plate on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SUPPORTING THA HOMiE OSO!


i GOT YOU!
IMA LOOK AROUND FOR SOME BUSINESS FOR YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lil joe+Feb 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16703712-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-geovela86_@Feb 23 2010, 09:24 PM~16704686
> *It was on the radio for the KNON pledge drive that they do every 3 to 4 months
> *


<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>u can always still pledge online at knon.org make sure u pledge to ENERGY RADIO show w/ DJ PREMIER :biggrin: thats the show i'm on :cheesy: i believe next drive is sometime in may!  

p.s. starting this week @ 8pm after our throwback jam of the nite...they will start the lolow mixx...nothing but old school...yall be sure to tune in and send ur car club shout outs :biggrin: the guys on my show were really appreciative of the support from the car clubs!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

see yall tonite! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Feb 18 2010, 12:22 PM~16651552
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

party this weekend for my birthday!! everyone is invited! :biggrin: 

SATURDAY, MARCH 6TH
Raul's Bar
(next to longhorn ballroom)
off industrial (or whatever its called now LOL) & corinth!

10p-2a
*
free parking/no cover!
$2 domestics*

*BRING YOUR OWN LIQUOR!*

SEE YALL THERE!


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 28 2010, 10:29 PM~16754175
> *party this weekend for my birthday!! everyone is invited!  :biggrin:
> 
> SATURDAY, MARCH 6TH
> Raul's Bar
> (next to longhorn ballroom)
> off industrial (or whatever its called now LOL) & corinth!
> 
> 10p-2a
> 
> free parking/no cover!
> $2 domestics
> 
> BRING YOUR OWN LIQUOR!
> 
> SEE YALL THERE!
> *



Hey ask ur pops does this look familiar


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 1 2010, 10:17 PM~16765704
> *Hey ask ur pops does this look familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i'll show him!

aww brings back memories... :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## King61




----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 214pinkcandy

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ISELA!!!*


----------



## ONE9SIX5

Feliz Cumple Anos,,,from the ROYAL CLASSICS!

HAVE A GOOD DAY!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Mar 4 2010, 08:59 AM~16793879
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X2  *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Mar 4 2010, 07:59 AM~16793879
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ISELA!!!
> *


As well, Happy Birthday from,,

Armando and members
Ghetto Dreams cc 
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Mar 4 2010, 09:59 AM~16793879
> *THX GUYS!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## gabby




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Mar 8 2010, 05:10 PM~16829730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 6 2010, 08:58 AM~16812283
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 9-lives

_*

HOPPIN TO GET SOLO RIDERS & CAR CLUBS

TO COME OUT FRIDAY 3/19/10 

& MAKE THIS A PRE-WEGO TOUR PARTY 

@ THE NEW "CLUB RECESS" LOCATED AT 

1110 WALTON WALKER HWY (LOOP 12) 

WE HAVE 7 POOL TABLES,LARGE BAR & IT'S

BYOB ... CHEAPER FOR DEM MIXX DRANK DRINKERZ !!!!


FLIER COMING SOON ........ THANX 

*_


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I'm not sure if everyone knows but the "ULA" is in this months Lowrider magazine!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

WORD!!!!





Might have to pick up a copy... Any scanned images????







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 10 2010, 04:09 PM~16851531
> *I'm not sure if everyone knows but the "ULA" is in this months Lowrider magazine!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 10 2010, 04:09 PM~16851531
> *I'm not sure if everyone knows but the "ULA" is in this months Lowrider magazine!
> *





> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 10 2010, 05:03 PM~16851916
> *WORD!!!!
> Might have to pick up a copy... Any scanned images????
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



yea i heard...from hoptoberfest! :biggrin: 

havent found a copy just yet...i think those that get in the mail got it first...if anyone finds some copies let me know PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

*I JUST RAN ACROSS A HOMIE THAT HAS A NICE AMOUNT OF 175/70/14 WHITE WALLS!!! HE ASKING 70.00 EACH AND SHIPPING IS AVAILABLE!!!
HANKOOKS!!!!ASK FOR AUGGIE 972-660-8900!!!GET WHILE THEY LAST!!!!*  :


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

My club/family SIMPLY STUNNIN is hosting a Benefit Car Show with all the proceeds to be given to the MARCH OF DIMES foundation. We will be walking in this Annual event and are raising the funds to allow our team to participate. My wife originally was going to do this alone but instead will be representing our club. If you are not familiar with this event please click on the link below....

*<a href=\'http://www.marchofdimes.com\' target=\'_blank\'>MARCH OF DIMES</a>*

You can get educated first hand by the actual foundation... lol
*
This event will be held on 04/10/2010 from 11am-4pm in Dallas TX at a SONIC Drive In 3710 W Illinois Ave Dallas TX 75211. Registration will be $10 and it will be a top 20 show. We will also have some raffles from some sponsors at the event and a possible 50/50 raffle aswell. Dj services to be provided by Eddie G of the Dallas Musik Junkies. *










Please come out and support us in our efforts to allow pre-mature babies have the proper care to make it. ALL PROCEEDS from this event will be given to March of Dimes- March For Babies. 



If you need additional information please feel free to reply or PM me if you would like to call me. 


Thanks and hope to see some of you out there. 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 11 2010, 02:11 PM~16862078
> *My club/family SIMPLY STUNNIN is hosting a Benefit Car Show with all the proceeds to be given to the MARCH OF DIMES foundation.  We will be walking in this Annual event and are raising the funds to allow our team to participate.  My wife originally was going to do this alone but instead will be representing our club. If you are not familiar with this event please click on the link below....
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.marchofdimes.com\' target=\'_blank\'>MARCH OF DIMES</a>
> 
> You can get educated first hand by the actual foundation... lol
> 
> This event will be held on 04/10/2010 from 11am-4pm in Dallas TX at a SONIC Drive In 3710 W Illinois Ave Dallas TX 75211. Registration will be $10 and it will be a top 20 show. We will also have some raffles from some sponsors at the event and a possible 50/50 raffle aswell. Dj services to be provided by Eddie G of the Dallas Musik Junkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please come out and support us in our efforts to allow pre-mature babies have the proper care to make it.  ALL PROCEEDS from this event will be given to March of Dimes- March For Babies.
> If you need additional information please feel free to reply or PM me if you would like to call me.
> Thanks and hope to see some of you out there.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 11 2010, 02:11 PM~16862078
> *My club/family SIMPLY STUNNIN is hosting a Benefit Car Show with all the proceeds to be given to the MARCH OF DIMES foundation.  We will be walking in this Annual event and are raising the funds to allow our team to participate.  My wife originally was going to do this alone but instead will be representing our club. If you are not familiar with this event please click on the link below....
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.marchofdimes.com\' target=\'_blank\'>MARCH OF DIMES</a>
> 
> You can get educated first hand by the actual foundation... lol
> 
> This event will be held on 04/10/2010 from 11am-4pm in Dallas TX at a SONIC Drive In 3710 W Illinois Ave Dallas TX 75211. Registration will be $10 and it will be a top 20 show. We will also have some raffles from some sponsors at the event and a possible 50/50 raffle aswell. Dj services to be provided by Eddie G of the Dallas Musik Junkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please come out and support us in our efforts to allow pre-mature babies have the proper care to make it.  ALL PROCEEDS from this event will be given to March of Dimes- March For Babies.
> If you need additional information please feel free to reply or PM me if you would like to call me.
> Thanks and hope to see some of you out there.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


ILL BE THERE HOMIE...


----------



## ULA




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TTT :biggrin: :cheesy: *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 12 2010, 07:26 AM~16868499
> *ILL BE THERE HOMIE...
> *



Thanks Appreciate the support!!!! :biggrin: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61

They Will Be Filming Lowriders And Hot Chicks From Extreme Design @ J Pepe's TV Show 2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models .. 


http://www.jpepes.com/


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 03:28 PM~16897062
> *They Will Be Filming  Lowriders And Hot Chicks From Extreme Design  @  J Pepe's  TV Show  2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models ..
> http://www.jpepes.com/
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## ROBabyDoll

*All CAR CLUBS & Bike Clubs are welcome!

Malibu 
1915 Greenville Ave
Dallas, Tx 

Dj Flip on the 1's and 2's 
Dj Rice and Ju on da mic'


$4 Wells & $4 Domestics & Other drink Specials too!  
NO SOLID T's...

21 and UP to party!
Grown Folks! 
NO children ALLOWED keep the gang signs @ home!!!! 



*


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 01:28 PM~16897062
> *They Will Be Filming  Lowriders And Hot Chicks From Extreme Design  @  J Pepe's  TV Show  2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models ..
> http://www.jpepes.com/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

pics from J-Pepes!


----------



## lil joe

Il post more Later Later!


----------



## theoso8

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## regal_swaga

ATTN: NORTH TEXAS, CENTRAL TEXAS, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, SOUTHERN OKLAHOMA, NORTHERN LOUISANA, ARKANSAS.

Irving Customz is a true one stop shop for all your lowrider and custom auto needs. We offer quality custom fabrication, modifications and installs for cars & trucks. We sell and have Hydraulic set ups, coil springs, telescopic cylinders & cylinder components, switches & switch cord, fittings, blocks, prestolite motors, gears, dumps and components, batteries, cups & suspension , donuts, ball joints, hoses, check valves, slow downs, tanks, y blocks, drop mounts & custom trailing arms, wrapped & partial reinforced frames, and chrome plating.

Contact
Ceaser 972-513-3752

or on LIL pm regal_swaga


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Easter%20Picnic.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://ult-tex.net/counts/east/bans/42.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

for those that havent found the LRM magazine may issue w/ hoptoberfest in it...they are now on sale...my dad finally found one at WALGREENS IN OAK CLIFF (OFF COLORADO)

we got our issue! he said he'll be signing autographs on EASTER :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






:cheesy: CONGRATS TO ULA :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 22 2010, 08:25 PM~16966688
> *for those that havent found the LRM magazine may issue w/ hoptoberfest in it...they are now on sale...my dad finally found one at WALGREENS IN OAK CLIFF (OFF COLORADO)
> 
> we got our issue! he said he'll be signing autographs on EASTER  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :cheesy: CONGRATS TO ULA  :thumbsup:
> *




I also saw them at Wally-World, Wally Martinez etc lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 23 2010, 02:45 PM~16974998
> *I also saw them at Wally-World, Wally Martinez etc lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


I found mine in my mail box...


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 22 2010, 08:25 PM~16966688
> *for those that havent found the LRM magazine may issue w/ hoptoberfest in it...they are now on sale...my dad finally found one at WALGREENS IN OAK CLIFF (OFF COLORADO)
> 
> we got our issue! he said he'll be signing autographs on EASTER  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :cheesy: CONGRATS TO ULA  :thumbsup:
> *


i found mine at quik trip


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 22 2010, 08:25 PM~16966688
> *for those that havent found the LRM magazine may issue w/ hoptoberfest in it...they are now on sale...my dad finally found one at WALGREENS IN OAK CLIFF (OFF COLORADO)
> 
> we got our issue! he said he'll be signing autographs on EASTER  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :cheesy: CONGRATS TO ULA  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats Fellas...  & I Found Mine At 7/11 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Mar 23 2010, 03:45 PM~16974998-->
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw them at Wally-World, Wally Martinez etc lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16975097
> *I found mine in my mail box...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 06:01 PM~16976432
> *i found mine at quik trip
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Mar 23 2010, 10:02 PM~16979671
> *Congrats Fellas...    & I Found Mine At 7/11  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217..

ULA & ULC R WELCOME TO MY HOUSE PARTY ON MARCH 26TH I'LL BE AT THE ULA MEETING TMRW IF U WANT MORE INFO =)


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

New Flyer


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Mar 24 2010, 02:58 PM~16988269
> *ULA & ULC R WELCOME TO MY HOUSE PARTY ON MARCH 26TH  I'LL BE AT THE ULA MEETING TMRW IF U WANT MORE INFO =)
> *


Party? Beer? Food?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Mar 24 2010, 04:58 PM~16988269
> *ULA & ULC R WELCOME TO MY HOUSE PARTY ON MARCH 26TH  I'LL BE AT THE ULA MEETING TMRW IF U WANT MORE INFO =)
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Mar 24 2010, 03:58 PM~16988269
> *ULA & ULC R WELCOME TO MY HOUSE PARTY ON MARCH 26TH  I'LL BE AT THE ULA MEETING TMRW IF U WANT MORE INFO =)
> *


what part of town


----------



## Malobu 79

Anybody know when is the next swap meet???


----------



## ULA




----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 18 2010, 08:18 AM~16925296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il post more Later Later!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

:angry: if this truck was stolen my bro just seen it on 67 and ledbetter in dallas with no wheels on dummies!!
just thought id let homies know where it might be!!!








:angry:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## regal_swaga

*IRVING CUSTOMZ IS RUNNING A SPECIAL ON HOSES...
FRONT HOSES:
29.99 #6 15FT
36.99#8 15FT

BACK HOSES:
15.99#6 4FT
18.99#8 4FT

ALSO AVAILABLE CUSTOM SIZES.....TO YOUR SPECS
PM ME ON LIL OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752
IN STOCK AND READY TO GO*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

teachin my lil cuz how to get on LIL... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 30 2010, 09:42 PM~17050081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teachin my lil cuz how to get on LIL... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You mean how to cut people!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Mar 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17050213
> *You mean how to cut people!!
> *



NO THATS WAT I THOUGHT MY FRIEND'S DAUGTHER YESTERDAY...TODAY IS A LESSON ON L.I.L.


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17050081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teachin my lil cuz how to get on LIL... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/08 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## soc214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

check out the ride in the video! *FROST CUSTOMS*

also...love the radio part on the video! yuh!


----------



## theoso8

DAMN THIS WAS WAY BACK ON PAGE 7!!!!!   

THIS SUNDAY ALL IS WELCOME!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>THERE'S A CAR SHOW IN IRVING OFF MACAUTHOR BLVD SATURDAY THE 24 TH OF APRIL.REGISTERATION IS 15 BUCKS. CHECK IN STARTS AT 8 AM SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM, 1 PM CAR SHOW JUDGEING BEGINS 2 PM AWARDS. IF YOUR INTRESTED THE ADDRESS IS 4601 N. MACARTHUR BLVD.</span>*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Check out streetseen.com for pics of the ULA Easter Picnic














-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 9-lives

*WHATS GOOD PEOPLE ... TRYIN TO HYPE THIS SPOT FROM DA FLOOR/UP !!! FREE ENTRY,6 POOL TABLES,LIGHTIN DANCE FLOOR & I'M N DA MIXX FROM 8-2 EVERY FRIDAY NITE !!! 

THIS SPOT IS IN OAK CLIFF OFF LOOP12 ON DA SRVC. RD. 

PLUS : IT'S OPEN TIL 4AM !!! SO IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE AFTERWARDS & YOU'RE ALREADY IN,THEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO PAY !!! *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD




----------



## 214Tex

WARNING DO NOT USE THIS VENDOR FOR YOUR SHOWS 

M & M CONCESSIONS
9515 BECKLEY VIEW AVE
DALLAS TX 
214-773-6539
MAY and MANUEL JIMENEZ

This company does not carry the adiquate insurance to cover damages such as my 1984 monte Carlo . My car got hit by her ticket booth and now she's running away from her responsibilities of repairing my car. Why the fuck did you get insurance then you stupid ass. 

That's right I Armando said it fuck this 
company is what your going to have me do !!!
I have pictures of damage just ask I will send it to you


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 14 2010, 05:38 AM~17187901
> *WARNING DO NOT USE THIS VENDOR FOR YOUR SHOWS
> 
> M & M CONCESSIONS
> 9515 BECKLEY VIEW AVE
> DALLAS TX
> 214-773-6539
> MAY and MANUEL JIMENEZ
> 
> This company does not carry the adiquate insurance to cover damages such as my 1984 monte Carlo . My car got hit by her ticket booth and now she's running away from her responsibilities of repairing my car. Why the fuck did you get insurance then you stupid ass.
> 
> That's right I Armando said it fuck this
> company is what your going to have me do !!!
> I have pictures of damage just ask I will send it to you
> 
> *



X2 what he said!!! :angry:


----------



## I.C. Joker

If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker

If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz




----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## lilmomma

:wave: 

Bored at work...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Anyone making out to Gabby's McDonalds show??? 



I know that we have a few rides going out there to show her some support. I am wondering if anyone else is....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

MAVS PLAYOFFS</a>


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 15 2010, 11:42 AM~17201501
> *MAVS PLAYOFFS</a>
> *



Whats this have to do with the ULA???? :uh:  lol 







-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17201590
> *Whats this have to do with the ULA????  :uh:    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



x2 LOL


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 15 2010, 11:54 AM~17201590
> *Whats this have to do with the ULA????  :uh:    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



Zeus don't be hatin.... It has a lot to do with the ULA.... 

ULA members will be drinkin it up @ fiesta.... 
:thumbsup: 


Don't worry Isela I got yo back Gurl!!!! 
hahaha...
:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Apr 15 2010, 01:20 PM~17202320
> *Zeus don't be hatin.... It has a lot to do with the ULA....
> 
> ULA members will be drinkin it up @ fiesta....
> :thumbsup:
> Don't worry Isela I got yo back Gurl!!!!
> hahaha...
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :twak: :nicoderm: :buttkick:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Apr 15 2010, 02:20 PM~17202320
> *Zeus don't be hatin.... It has a lot to do with the ULA....
> 
> ULA members will be drinkin it up @ fiesta....
> :thumbsup:
> Don't worry Isela I got yo back Gurl!!!!
> hahaha...
> :biggrin:
> *



aye si como no :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17201590-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats this have to do with the ULA????  :uh:    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 01:25 PM~17201869
> *x2 LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lilmomma_@Apr 15 2010, 02:20 PM~17202320
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>zeus & pinkcandy....HATERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> thx u Lil Momma :biggrin:
> 
> it has to do with EVERYTHING....DALLAS! LMAO!
> *


----------



## 214Frost

*ttt*


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17201590
> *Whats this have to do with the ULA????  :uh:    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


When the city of Dallas does well in sports, the night scenes are bumping. I remember when the Stars won the cup, everyone was cruising. _GOODTIMES!_


----------



## theoso8

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

lmao!!! you guys are funny :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TTT


----------



## lilmomma

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Apr 19 2010, 09:57 AM~17235411
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:  Ready for another walk or run, lol! :sprint: :run:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 19 2010, 10:43 AM~17235807
> *:wave:  Ready for another walk or run, lol! :sprint:  :run:
> *


 :happysad: :twak: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## theoso8

OK... SINCE MOTHER NATURE RUINED SUNDAY, I MOVED THE GRILL AND CHILL TO THIS COMING SUNDAY... AND PUT IT ON THE ULA CALENDER :0 :biggrin: 

SO IF YOU NOT GONNA BE AT FIESTA :uh: COME OUT AND KICK IT WITH US... SAME SPOT, FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/22 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Pics of the March of Dimes Walk.... 

Simply Stunnin would like to thank Cindy of Rollerz Only participating in the March of Dimes walk. It was a great event plenty of fun and a great time. 

Pics taken by a member in our club


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Pics taken by me
The Reason: Premature born Solomon Nino









Beginning

































































During

Going

















Coming 

























Approaching the Finish 

























Finished @ 1hr:16min










Lil Momma @ The Reason Finishing


































-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Once again thanks to everyone from the ULA that assisted our club in raising the money to donate for this great event. We will be participating in it next year so get in shape (round does count) lol... Get your walking shoes on and lets make it happen for all premature babies of the world.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 19 2010, 10:54 AM~17235902
> *:happysad:  :twak:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :loco:
> *


 :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 19 2010, 12:26 PM~17236652
> *Pics of the March of Dimes Walk....
> 
> Simply Stunnin would like to thank Cindy of Rollerz Only participating in the March of Dimes walk. It was a great event plenty of fun and a great time.
> 
> Pics taken by a member in our club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Haha, I remember those Green kicks, nice and bright!


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 19 2010, 09:43 AM~17235807
> *:wave:  Ready for another walk or run, lol! :sprint:  :run:
> *




Girl!!! my freaking legs are sore as hell!! LOL!!!

still had lots of fun!!

:happysad:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Apr 19 2010, 03:49 PM~17238444
> *Girl!!! my freaking legs are sore as hell!! LOL!!!
> 
> still had lots of fun!!</span>
> 
> :happysad:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yea my shins hurt a lil, lol! Yup thanks had fun too...


----------



## lilmomma

I did the walk for my son Solomon Nino Tejada (born at 7 months) who is now a happy healthy big head boy!!!

Thanks again everyone!!!!

Much Love,
Lil Momma


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 19 2010, 09:59 AM~17235941
> *OK... SINCE MOTHER NATURE RUINED SUNDAY, I MOVED THE GRILL AND CHILL TO THIS COMING SUNDAY... AND PUT IT ON THE ULA CALENDER :0  :biggrin:
> 
> SO IF YOU NOT GONNA BE AT FIESTA :uh:  COME OUT AND KICK IT WITH US... SAME SPOT, FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


if i dont ride with chito to fiesta ill be there...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 20 2010, 09:20 AM~17246437
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Apr 20 2010, 05:04 PM~17250082
> *
> *




:twak:


----------



## Chucks

:wave: :h5: :420: uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 20 2010, 10:14 PM~17253545
> *:wave:  :h5:  :420:  uffin:  :roflmao:
> *




:wave:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 20 2010, 09:12 PM~17253516
> *:twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Apr 21 2010, 07:42 AM~17256705
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 21 2010, 09:09 AM~17257473
> *:ninja: :ninja:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Apr 21 2010, 12:27 PM~17258672
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## 9-lives

LOOKING FOR SUPPORT FROM MY LOWRIDER BROTHAS ... MY HOMIE WANTS US TO PUT TOGETHER A BENIFIT SHOW AT HIS SPOT ,"EDDIE'S BACK BAR" ON RIVER FRONT DR. ,FOR HIS AUNT WHO IS BATTLING CANCER ....... RITE NOW THE DATE IS FOR MAY 2nd BUT I DON'T WANT TO STEP ON ANY TOES DAT ALREADY HAVE A SHOW ALREADY PLAN FOR THAT DAY BUT IF YOU CHOSE NOT TO ATTEND THAT SHOW AND WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOME FAMILY ORIENTED FUN LET ME KNOW ..... IT'S FOR A GREAT CAUSE SO I HOPE WE CAN DO THIS AND HAVE OTHERS SUPPORT IT ...FLIER COMING SOON


----------



## BigPit903




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## BOOM75217..

hey mando!!!

i couldnt find the post you were telling me about. lol
sorry!!

i looked thru Irving Customs and ULA ..

grrrrrr


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>THERE'S A CAR SHOW IN IRVING OFF MACAUTHOR BLVD SATURDAY THE 24 TH OF APRIL.REGISTERATION IS 15 BUCKS. CHECK IN STARTS AT 8 AM SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM, 1 PM CAR SHOW JUDGEING BEGINS 2 PM AWARDS. IF YOUR INTRESTED THE ADDRESS IS 4601 N. MACARTHUR BLVD.</span>*


----------



## LOLOMomaGP




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## favrtmistk

I wanted to thank the ULA for having me at their meeting last night and allowing my employer ENGLISH COLOR AND SUPPLY the opportunity to set up cash accounts for all the clubs to be able to buy paint, body shop supplies, and detail products at a dicounted body shop price as well as recieve a credit back at the end of the year on those purchases to be used for each clubs benefit as they see fit.

We are very honored to have the opportunity to help support the clubs by saving each individual and giving back to the club on products that you are already buying anyways.

If there are any clubs that I did not get information on last night, that would like to set up their account could please email me their information I will be happy to set those up for you. My email is [email protected]. All I need is the name, address, phone number, email address, and Presidents name to get that going for you!

Again, thank you so very much and I look forward to doing business with you guys!! Any questions feel free to call me at 972-977-4895 Daphine :h5:


----------



## lilmomma

ttt

:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by favrtmistk_@Apr 23 2010, 11:43 AM~17280062
> *I wanted to thank the ULA for having me at their meeting last night and allowing my employer ENGLISH COLOR AND SUPPLY the opportunity to set up cash accounts for all the clubs to be able to buy paint, body shop supplies, and detail products at a dicounted body shop price as well as recieve a credit back at the end of the year on those purchases to be used for each clubs benefit as they see fit.
> 
> We are very honored to have the opportunity to help support the clubs by saving each individual and giving back to the club on products that you are already buying anyways.
> 
> If there are any clubs that I did not get information on last night, that would like to set up their account could please email me their information I will be happy to set those up for you.  My email is [email protected].  All I need is the name, address, phone number, email address, and Presidents name to get that going for you!
> 
> Again, thank you so very much and I look forward to doing business with you guys!!  Any questions feel free to call me at 972-977-4895  Daphine :h5:
> *



*Thank you Daphine! We hope to see you at more of our meetings!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17276196
> *
> *


TTT......... :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

***ULA Members who got passes to see La Mission Movie-Roll out together on Thursday 4/29 Meet up at Office Depot Park Lot 11838 Josey Ln @6:15 Roll out 6:45 Sharp to cruize the theater together. Only people who got a movie pass- otherwise you wont be able to see the movie..*


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17281789
> ***ULA Members who got passes to see La Mission Movie-Roll out together on Thursday 4/29 Meet up at Office Depot Park Lot 11838 Josey Ln @6:15 Roll out 6:45 Sharp to cruize the theater together. Only people who got a movie pass- otherwise you wont be able to see the movie..
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 23 2010, 03:12 PM~17281799
> *
> *


YOU WANT ONE WEY??? I MAKE YOU A COPY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 23 2010, 02:54 PM~17282616
> *YOU WANT ONE WEY??? I MAKE YOU A COPY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


orale...ill take 10 then..you know us mexicans wanna take everybody


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Apr 23 2010, 06:02 AM~17278604
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:08 PM~17240784
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 23 2005, 09:53 AM~3871545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OLD Memories I remember these days :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 2 2006, 12:03 PM~4533770
> *The dance is comeing soon homeboy's
> 
> for Info or Dance ticket's or Beer~Rafle ticket's
> call:  Jose @ 214 -356 -1633
> *


going dowm memory lane.... lol


----------



## jvasquez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17281789
> ***ULA Members who got passes to see La Mission Movie-Roll out together on Thursday 4/29 Meet up at Office Depot Park Lot 11838 Josey Ln @6:15 Roll out 6:45 Sharp to cruize the theater together. Only people who got a movie pass- otherwise you wont be able to see the movie..
> *



THAT'S WHEN WE SIGNED ON THE MANILLA FOLDER AT THE MEETING RIGHT??
THAT'S WHAT IT WAS FOR?


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 24 2010, 09:20 PM~17291178
> *THAT'S WHEN WE SIGNED ON THE MANILLA FOLDER AT THE MEETING RIGHT??
> THAT'S WHAT IT WAS FOR?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 24 2010, 09:20 PM~17291178
> *THAT'S WHEN WE SIGNED ON THE MANILLA FOLDER AT THE MEETING RIGHT??
> THAT'S WHAT IT WAS FOR?
> *



*Yes, The reason behind that is to bring your lowrider out to support the movie. It seems that they didn't want to show that movie here because there wasn't an audience for it. So that is why the tickets were given out to people that will bring their lowrider and there should be media there... but not sure* :dunno:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 CANCELED Moved To Different Day *

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## soc214




----------



## BOOM75217..

@People's Choice: lol thank you sir! 

@214pinkcandy: oOoOO ok.. cool. can i bring an extra person w/ me? 
i dnt wanna roll up there sola. lol

i'm 1 deep...but DANG! to a movie? nooombre  lol


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 27 2010, 01:16 AM~17314206
> *@People's Choice: lol thank you sir!
> 
> @214pinkcandy: oOoOO ok.. cool. can i bring an extra person w/ me?
> i dnt wanna roll up there sola. lol
> 
> i'm 1 deep...but DANG! to a movie? nooombre    lol
> *



*The ticket admits 2*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17317669
> *The ticket admits 2
> *



Sam said we could make copies of this flyer to bring more peeps that otherwise couldnt make it due to them not attending the meeting. Is this not so??? Just want to clarify due to I informed my members that I would make copies for those interested in attending.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 26 2010, 07:10 AM~17303748
> *Yes, The reason behind that is to bring your lowrider out to support the movie. It seems that they didn't want to show that movie here because there wasn't an audience for it. So that is why the tickets were given out to people that will bring their lowrider and there should be media there... but not sure :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 27 2010, 12:21 PM~17317698
> *Sam said we could make copies of this flyer to bring more peeps that otherwise couldnt make it due to them not attending the meeting. Is this not so??? Just want to clarify due to I informed my members that I would make copies for those interested in attending.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


*Yea I heard him say that too, but when we signed up for them, dont know if they will be checking the names at the entrance. I know there is limited seating and I think a local radio station also gave out tickets. Hopefully we all get to see the movie, and show that we come in record numbers and show lowridering is ALIVE! :biggrin: *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

This movie is being shown in TX too... H-Town and SA are also playing it besides Dallas. It comes out tomorrow.



The story is about a gay dude... but has lowriders and an OG theme to it. One of my members told me about it last night.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*LOL Yea

Here are the other locations they will showing on Friday April 30:

Landmark Magnolia	3699 McKinney Avenue, Dallas, TX (214) 764-9106
AMC Grande 24	10110 Technology Blvd. East Dallas, TX (214)350-7096
AMC Mesquite 30	19919 Interstate 635 Mesquite, TX (972)329-3990
AMC Parks Arlington 13811 South Cooper St Arlington, TX (817) 467-0200
AMC Irving 14	3865 Irving Mall - (hwy 183 & Beltline) Irving, TX (972) 257-1376
Cinemark 17 11819 Webb Chapel Dallas, TX (972) 247-8172
Angelika Plano	7205 Bishop Road Plano, TX (972) 943-1300
AMC Irving 14	3865 Irving Mall - (hwy 183 & Beltline) Irving, TX (972) 257-1376


http://lamissionthemovie.com/theaters.html*


----------



## 9-lives

_*SOME OF US WILL BE @ EDDIE'S BACK BAR SHOWING SUPPORT TO THIS BENIFIT SHOW EDDIE'S BACK BAR IS HAVING SUNDAY MAY 2nd ...... RAFFLES,JUMP HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,FREE FOOD 3-5 WITH THE HOPES OF DONATIONS GIVEN BY THOSE WHO ATTEND ..... MORE INFO ,HIT ME UP 214-518-3522 !!*_


----------



## lil joe

From Six Flags!


----------



## MAJESTIX

Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17281789
> ***ULA Members who got passes to see La Mission Movie-Roll out together on Thursday 4/29 Meet up at Office Depot Park Lot 11838 Josey Ln @6:15 Roll out 6:45 Sharp to cruize the theater together. Only people who got a movie pass- otherwise you wont be able to see the movie..
> *



*Cancelled- There will not be a roll out-*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

^^^^^ Cool.... Cause I feel left out cause I dont roll a Lowrider... lol 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 29 2010, 08:27 AM~17338995
> *^^^^^ Cool.... Cause I feel left out cause I dont roll a Lowrider... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:happysad:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

I hope I can make it on time... getting out of work and hauling ass to get there and find good parking.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17340752
> *I hope I can make it on time... getting out of work and hauling ass to get there and find good parking.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



*What part of town are you going to be coming from?*


----------



## 9-lives

_*1112 RIVERFRONT (FORMLY INDUSTRIAL BLVD.)... COMING FROM DA NORTH,TAKE 35 SOUTH & GET OFF CONTINENTAL AVE. , TURN RIGHT & THEN TURN RIGHT AGAIN ON RIVERFRONT ... BEFORE GETTING TO THE STREET LIGHT, IT'S GONNA BE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE ...

FROM THE EAST, TAKE 30 WEST JUMP ON 35 GOING NORTH AND GET OFF ON CONTINENTAL & GO LEFT,TURN RIGHT ON RIVERFRONT AVE. 

FROM OAK CLIFF,TAKE FT. WORTH AVE. GOING TOWARDS DOWNTOWN , TURN LEFT ON RIVERFRONT BLVD.,PASS CONTINENTAL AVE. AND WE'LL BE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE ...... HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY ... FREE FOOD FROM 3PM TO 5PM ..... MAS INFO, CONTACT ME ,214-518-3522 !!*_ 








[/quote]


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 29 2010, 11:18 AM~17340844
> *What part of town are you going to be coming from?
> *


I work in Downtown go to OC, get the kids to a sitter, go change, wait on the wife (cause they never think there properly dressed), get in the ride, roll over to the movies, fight thru traffic and finally get there... LOL





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 29 2010, 12:34 PM~17340994
> *I work in Downtown go to OC, get the kids to a sitter, go change, wait on the wife (cause they never think there properly dressed), get in the ride, roll over to the movies, fight thru traffic and finally get there... LOL
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:uh: glad i roll solo...sounds like too much trouble lol...straight from irving (work)


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 29 2010, 11:41 AM~17341062
> *:uh: glad i roll solo...sounds like too much trouble lol...straight from irving (work)
> *




I would do the same but I dont have a tie with my car club logo on it... lol  








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## BOOM75217..

i cant go tonight. i have to work untill 9:30 then take the kids [my godchildren] to their dad. uuUUuUgh! gay


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 29 2010, 12:34 PM~17340994
> *I work in Downtown go to OC, get the kids to a sitter, go change, wait on the wife (cause they never think there properly dressed), get in the ride, roll over to the movies, fight thru traffic and finally get there... LOL
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



*I work downtown too but getting picked up. Not sure how the traffic is going that way from downtown- hopefully not to bad, the car doesn't have AC! :angry: LOL*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Apr 29 2010, 12:46 PM~17341093-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would do the same but I dont have a tie with my car club logo on it... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> theres an idea for new club representation! lmao...you rep but in a professional way! lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214pinkcandy_@Apr 29 2010, 02:37 PM~17342072
> *I work downtown too but getting picked up. Not sure how the traffic is going that way from downtown- hopefully not to bad, the car doesn't have AC!  :angry: LOL
> *



 :uh: :uh: i hope not either....i have to take 35 to 635...635 is AWFUL!


----------



## theoso8

SEE YALL THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2010, 02:05 PM~17342357
> *SEE YALL THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

great movie...i enjoyed it! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*The movie was pretty good, sorry for the people that didnt get to see it, the theater got packed real quick. I got some pix of the cruise afterwards..*


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Apr 30 2010, 08:48 AM~17350611
> *The movie was pretty good, sorry for the people that didnt get to see it, the theater got packed real quick.  I got some pix of the cruise afterwards..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i really wanted to go. im glad every1 had fun tho =)


----------



## BOOM75217..

*&& who else saw SAM and PEOPLE'S CHOICE!!! on DMX tv on tuesday? lol.. lookin good boy!!* 

:thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 30 2010, 11:29 AM~17350967
> *&& who else saw SAM and PEOPLE'S CHOICE!!! on DMX tv on tuesday? lol.. lookin good boy!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


I DIDN'T


----------



## caprice72

ttt


----------



## 9-lives

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.!!*_</span> 

FOR SHOWING UP @ EDDIE'S BACK BAR TODAY !![/b][/i]</span>


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 2 2010, 10:42 PM~17369032
> *Glad we could make it. GOD BLESS!!! :thumbsup:[/i]*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/06 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64

.
Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

CINCO DE MAYO

Mr. Cartoon will be at the Metro PCS for a meet & greet today from 1pm - 4pm 

97.9 The Beat would like some Lowriders to come out and represent.

*Metro PCS
2731 W. Northwest Hwy
Dallas, Texas*


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217..+Apr 30 2010, 09:29 AM~17350967-->
> 
> 
> 
> *&& who else saw SAM and PEOPLE'S CHOICE!!! on DMX tv on tuesday? lol.. lookin good boys!!*
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-People's Choice_@Apr 30 2010, 12:27 PM~17352275
> *I DIDN'T
> *


lol i was look...aye..i know them!!! lol

ayyyyyyyye lol..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

J. PEPE'S TODAY ...2 live band, $5 mexican beer buckets & patron shots..... $.50 cents wings ...and NO COVER CHARGE 

also ESTILO & OAK CLIFF CAR CLUB will be showing off their rides...feel free to bring out your rides and come party :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 5 2010, 12:05 PM~17399288
> *J. PEPE'S TODAY ...2 live band, $5 mexican beer buckets & patron shots..... $.50 cents wings ...and NO COVER CHARGE
> 
> also ESTILO & OAK CLIFF CAR CLUB will be showing off their rides...feel free to bring out your rides and come party  :biggrin:
> *


i wanted to gooooo :angry: :angry:


----------



## juangotti

wrong flyer


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 30 2010, 11:29 AM~17350967
> *&& who else saw SAM and PEOPLE'S CHOICE!!! on DMX tv on tuesday? lol.. lookin good boy!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 3 2010, 08:53 PM~17379859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Counting down the days... homies... Tradition!!!!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup uuurbody

Yo,,,, there is a 1974-75 chevy monte Carlo for sale at Mega Motors on Hawn Fwy 175 between lake June an Jim miller .

The car looks clean with dark brown or marron clear paint and with bucket swival seats and center console.

Saw it from the service road but didnt go back worth a call for anyone looking for this model ,, peace out uuurbody  :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 6 2010, 11:23 AM~17408746
> *Wasup uuurbody
> 
> Yo,,,, there is a 1974-75 chevy monte Carlo for sale at Mega Motors on Hawn Fwy 175 between lake June an Jim miller .
> 
> The car looks clean with dark brown or marron clear paint and with bucket swival seats and center console.
> 
> Saw it from the service road but didnt go back worth a call for anyone looking for this model ,, peace out uuurbody  :biggrin:
> *



*That's my hood *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 5 2010, 01:05 PM~17399288
> *sorry homie...going to MAJESTIX picnic :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+May 6 2010, 09:23 AM~17408746-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wasup uuurbody
> 
> Yo,,,, there is a 1974-75 chevy monte Carlo for sale at Mega Motors on Hawn Fwy 175 between lake June an Jim miller .
> 
> The car looks clean with dark brown or marron clear paint and with bucket swival seats and center console.
> 
> Saw it from the service road but didnt go back worth a call for anyone looking for this model ,, peace out uuurbody  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214pinkcandy_@May 6 2010, 09:39 AM~17408882
> *That's my hood
> *



MINE TOO!!


----------



## ocmofohs

Come joing us in Santa Ana on May 23rd! Car and Bike Show hosted by UNIQUES Orange County!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 6 2010, 12:25 PM~17409245
> *sorry homie...going to MAJESTIX picnic :biggrin: </span>
> *


No problem at all.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TGIF ULA homies!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

CANT WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 7 2010, 10:12 AM~17417943
> *TGIF ULA homies!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yup! :cheesy: 

Great meeting last night! Always good to meet & see new faces!


----------



## lilmomma

What up my beautiful ULA people?



:wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 7 2010, 10:10 AM~17418420
> * :wave:
> *



:boink: LOL


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 7 2010, 10:12 AM~17418432
> *:boink: LOL
> *


Baby...get to work and make my money! hahahahahahaha....
:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17418420
> *What up my beautiful ULA people?
> :wave:
> *



*Hey Chica Thx for the ticket!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 7 2010, 10:14 AM~17418444
> *Baby...get to work and make my money! hahahahahahaha....
> :0
> *



Wishfull thinkin!!!!!


----------



## lilmomma

after Intocable tonight! LOL


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@May 7 2010, 10:16 AM~17418459
> *Hey Chica Thx for the ticket!
> *



it aint no thing but a chiken wing!

you better use it! hahaha...


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17418487
> *it aint no thing but a chiken wing!
> 
> you better use it! hahaha...
> *



*Si como no! *:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 7 2010, 10:17 AM~17418471
> *after Intocable tonight! LOL
> *


Im gonna make sure I get my stuff together and hypnotize you with my....


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17418752
> *Im gonna make sure I get my stuff together and hypnotize you with my....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*I'm also practicing my moves 
hahahaha!!!!!!
*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

Wasup Uuurbody ,

Happy Mothers Day to all of our ULA Grand Mothers Our Mom,s , Our Wifes , our Girlfriends and aquaintances and etc; 

Happy Sunday to all and once again have a happy and wonderful Mothers Day , god bless !

Ghetto Dreams cc. :angel: :wave:


----------



## theoso8




----------



## theoso8




----------



## theoso8




----------



## theoso8




----------



## theoso8




----------



## 214Tex

Thanks You sir :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## theoso8

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...
[url=http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## eriks66




----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 06:49 AM~17441376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...
> [url=http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]
> *


see ya there
cant wait to see the kids


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 9 2010, 04:19 PM~17436394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 11 2010, 10:24 AM~17453802
> *:biggrin:
> *



cool huh


----------



## Homie Styln

> *We have beer raffle tickets available.. $5 per tkt or 5 for $20..
> Art at Arts tires is one up on everyone, he bought his (5) today..
> Note: You don't have to be present to win...*


----------



## theoso8

TOMMOROW RAIN OR SHINE!!!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=536930&st=160


----------



## 214loco

Sup homies, just wanted to let yal know that I have a Blackberry curve smart phone for Sprint for sale, I'm asking $150 its 3 weeks old, I have the box too. Get at me if ur intrested 214 641 1969


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## lilmomma

Sorry Zeus... I just have to share!!!! hahahahahaha......


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

:twak: @ lilmomma...  I dont care... 








:biggrin:


----------



## lilmomma

Happy birthday Baby Boy!!! hope you had fun! I love you!!!! Lil Momma


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Gotta lil brown on those lips there my love.... lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 17 2010, 03:09 PM~17516741
> *
> *



happy belated birthday homie!


----------



## theoso8

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE ZEUS!!!!!


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 17 2010, 02:09 PM~17516741
> *Gotta lil brown on those lips there my love.... lol
> *



don't hate! appreciate! :tongue:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 17 2010, 02:12 PM~17516769
> *don't hate! appreciate!</span>  :tongue:
> *



Not hating... Just stating...


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 17 2010, 03:01 PM~17516642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Baby Boy!!! hope you had fun! I love you!!!! Lil Momma
> *


WAS THE SRTIPPERS FOR ZEUS OR LIL MOMMA :wow:


----------



## People's Choice

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE...YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME YESTERDAY HOMIE :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lilmomma

hahahahahahaha!!!!!!


 


they were for him in the beginning.... then i took over...lol.... hahahahahaha


----------



## lilmomma

:0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 17 2010, 02:50 PM~17517139
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE...YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME YESTERDAY HOMIE :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



I thought lilmomma had told you about it... I didnt think of it... What you was gonna bump up my scoring... lol j/k 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 17 2010, 03:02 PM~17517262
> *I thought lilmomma had told you about it... I didnt think of it... What you was gonna bump up my scoring... lol j/k
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



Wishful thinkin! hhahahaha :h5:


----------



## ROBabyDoll

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 17 2010, 01:32 PM~17516284
> *Sorry Zeus... I just have to share!!!! hahahahahaha......
> 
> 
> *



Envy told me about it but he didnt even make it either...


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@May 17 2010, 03:05 PM~17517288
> *Envy told me about it but he didnt even make it either...
> *




Tell him I said he's a **** for not coming! :0 
hahahahahahahaha!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 17 2010, 02:50 PM~17517139
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE...YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME YESTERDAY HOMIE :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



he was gonna sing the happy birthday to you song... the Marilyn Monroe version  :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lilmomma+May 17 2010, 03:01 PM~17516642-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Baby Boy!!! hope you had fun! I love you!!!! Lil Momma
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday Zeus....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-People's Choice_@May 17 2010, 03:46 PM~17517093
> *WAS THE SRTIPPERS FOR ZEUS OR LIL MOMMA  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBabyDoll

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 17 2010, 03:09 PM~17517336
> *
> Tell him I said he's a **** for not coming!  :0
> hahahahahahahaha!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Bwahahah ok I'll tell him right now!


----------



## dannysnty

happy b day big dawg


----------



## singlepump64

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17201590
> *Whats this have to do with the ULA????  :uh:    lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


yea zeus, what does this have 2 do with the ULA!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 17 2010, 12:47 PM~17516478
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


happy belated birthday!


----------



## 214Tex

FOR SALE 

13x7 reverse all chrome complete set still in the box ! 


I ordered aset that never came and bought some Saturday and yesterday there here,,, go figure

214-693-4019


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by singlepump64+May 17 2010, 09:12 PM~17521370-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea zeus, what does this have 2 do with the ULA!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK my wife wanted to share the pics with the ULA Family... I felt the same way but hey, I can only contro my posts... lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOM75217.._@May 18 2010, 08:56 AM~17525882
> *happy belated birthday!
> *


THANKS





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 18 2010, 08:50 AM~17525837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## rojoinacro

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 18 2010, 09:50 AM~17525837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hopefully I can attend this with my SS Homies


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by rojoinacro_@May 18 2010, 10:27 AM~17526774
> *Hopefully I can attend this with my SS Homies
> *



Already bro... good to see you on LIL.... 





You know we got a spot for our brother from another mother(club)... lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lilmomma

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by singlepump64+May 17 2010, 10:12 PM~17521370-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea zeus, what does this have 2 do with the ULA!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZEUS DA GOD_@May 18 2010, 10:37 AM~17526293
> *IDK my wife wanted to share the pics with the ULA Family... I felt the same way but hey, I can only contro my posts... lol
> THANKS
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 18 2010, 03:12 PM~17529128
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 18 2010, 03:17 PM~17529191
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## lilmomma

Good Morning ULA Peeps!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 18 2010, 01:17 PM~17529191
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: :cheesy: ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 19 2010, 07:27 AM~17538483
> *Good Morning ULA Peeps!!!!</span>
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:wave: <span style=\'colorurple\'>~m


----------



## jvasquez

_*3 more days!!!

Free Hot Dogs and Free Sno Cones!!! Great family event!!!*_ :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 18 2010, 03:19 PM~17529213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDINDRTY64_@May 19 2010, 09:40 AM~17538582
> *:wave:  :cheesy: ~m
> *



:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 19 2010, 01:09 PM~17541457
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: 

finally!!! ~m


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

T







T







T







See you all tonight!!!!!







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## BIG TEX

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX

.
Magazine Coverage...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/marchOfDimes2010.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SS Coverage - March Of Dimes Benefit Car Show</a>*


Incase anyone wants to check out the pics from our show we had last month... Here is the final product. Enjoy... lol 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2010, 08:52 AM~17549557
> *<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/marchOfDimes2010.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SS Coverage - March Of Dimes Benefit Car Show</a>
> Incase anyone wants to check out the pics from our show we had last month... Here is the final product. Enjoy... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 19 2010, 03:17 PM~17541542
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> finally!!! ~m
> *



:0 

sorry told u i'm on facebook and twitter more than this...iphone needs a layitlow app!!! lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 20 2010, 11:32 AM~17551275
> *:0
> 
> sorry told u i'm on facebook and twitter more than this...iphone needs a layitlow app!!! lmao! :biggrin:
> *




She aint lying.... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+May 20 2010, 10:32 AM~17551275-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> sorry told u i'm on facebook and twitter more than this...iphone needs a layitlow app!!! lmao! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2010, 11:35 AM~17551735
> *She aint lying....  :biggrin:
> *



true dat


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2010, 01:35 PM~17551735
> *She aint lying....  :biggrin:
> *



wait which part? me addicted to fb & twitter or the layitlow app...or both lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 20 2010, 02:02 PM~17552548
> *wait which part? me addicted to fb & twitter or the layitlow app...or both lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Im on another forum that has its own app... lxforums.com check it out. It has a free version and a paid version. Would be something nice for lil... 



And your whole statement is true... lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2010, 03:44 PM~17552831
> *Im on another forum that has its own app... lxforums.com check it out. It has a free version and a paid version.  Would be something nice for lil...
> And your whole statement is true... lol
> *



cool i'll check it out! yea lil needs one :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 20 2010, 05:25 PM~17554587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that flyer


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 20 2010, 12:32 PM~17551275
> *:0
> 
> sorry told u i'm on facebook and twitter more than this...iphone needs a layitlow app!!! lmao! :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OLDIES SFV

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmomma

:wave: 

Good Morning and
Happy Friday Biatches!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+May 20 2010, 07:22 PM~17555000-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like that flyer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 12:28 AM~17558490
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lilmomma_@May 21 2010, 09:07 AM~17560577
> *:wave:
> 
> <span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>TGIF!*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 21 2010, 09:07 AM~17560577
> *:wave:
> 
> Good Morning and
> Happy Friday Biatches!
> *


POTTY MOUTH... :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 20 2010, 08:52 AM~17549557
> *<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/marchOfDimes2010.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SS Coverage - March Of Dimes Benefit Car Show</a>
> Incase anyone wants to check out the pics from our show we had last month... Here is the final product. Enjoy... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 21 2010, 10:38 AM~17561816
> *POTTY MOUTH... :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Look who's talking "Mr. I like to speed at the Easter Picnic! "

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 21 2010, 02:31 PM~17563184
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Look who's talking "Mr. I like to speed at the Easter Picnic! "
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 21 2010, 12:31 PM~17563184
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Look who's talking "Mr. I like to speed at the Easter Picnic! "
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



LMAO!!


----------



## BOOM75217..

found it again:


----------



## 9-lives

_*
CHECK HOMIES ... MY B-DAY WEEKEND COMIN UP ...... I'M GONNA BE AT EDDIE'S BACK BAR THIS SATURDAY WATCHIN DA UFC & GETTIN MY DRINK ON SOME ....
WELCOME TO JOIN ME AND DA FAMA !!!*_


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 24 2010, 11:00 AM~17586685
> *
> CHECK HOMIES ... MY B-DAY WEEKEND COMIN UP ...... I'M GONNA BE AT EDDIE'S BACK BAR THIS SATURDAY WATCHIN DA UFC & GETTIN MY DRINK ON SOME ....
> WELCOME TO JOIN ME AND DA FAMA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hmmmm sounds like fun.... =)


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 24 2010, 09:50 PM~17592363
> *hmmmm sounds like fun.... =)
> *


 :biggrin: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:0 











helping friend's kids sell some...pm if you wanna buy a ticket! :biggrin: 

only have a limited amount of tickets! :sprint:


----------



## lilmomma

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 25 2010, 10:07 AM~17597245
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 09:47 AM~17597568
> *:wave:
> *



HEY gurl!!! get yo butt to work.... i saw your facebook update... that shit was funny! hahahahaha....

so get to work and make that $... lol...
~lil momma

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 25 2010, 11:14 AM~17597836
> *<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>lol...work is interrupting my facebook/twitter/layitlow time  *


----------



## lilmomma

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:59 AM~17598256
> *I know it gurl... I'm in the same boat!</span>
> :biggrin:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@May 25 2010, 01:06 PM~17598844
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>i think the week is dragging cuz everyone is ready for this 3 day weekend! i know i am! :cheesy: :run: :run: :run: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TTT*


----------



## MAJESTIX

We will be posting up new info on Thursday morning from Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept. related to Park Rules (Parking, Drinking, and Trash) we will be meeting with Special Event Reps. today...


----------



## street kingz

*Pass the word, Calling all clubs its time to shine and have fun at MAJESTIX 8th annual picnic 
****Street KingZ car/bike club will be sponsoring the 6ft Best car club line up Trophy**** 
more info at: www.majestixcarclub.com












































*


----------



## Homie Styln

> I am posting this flyer for a friend......
> ===========================================
> 
> Ok here's what I know on this: Leo from Latin Express called me and told me how this young man was driving home from work a few days ago and while driving home from work at night, there was an stalled car on the freeway and when he tried to avoid it another car hit him and he flipped his car over, his arm severed and the poor guy bleed to death... The family need help with funeral expense, so there will be a car show during the day 12-4pm and then a dance at the same location...
> 
> Let's try and help this family out in their time of need..
> 
> Can we get someone to post a map to this location please...??


----------



## ROBabyDoll

*COME PARTY WITH 8180 ENT

Calling out ALL CAR CLUBS & BIKE CLUBS *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 12:46 PM~17622883
> *Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
> 
> 
> We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.
> 
> 1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.
> 
> 2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.
> 
> 3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.
> 
> 4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.
> 
> 5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.
> 
> 6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees.
> 
> 7. There will be two DPD officers and a Special Event Supervisor present all day to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.
> 
> 8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, DO NOT USE the BLUE & <span style=\'color:red\'>RED plastic cups if you decide to drink.
> 
> 9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)
> These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion.
> 
> Traffic flow will be one way only from main entrance (Eastside) moving west exit on Westside of the park.
> 
> The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*TTT*








Hope To See Everyone There In Full Force.... 


Awards will be given class's to come out soon !!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

Cruise this Sat nite in Ft Worth; we will meet at the wash on hemphill at 6 or around 630 then go from there and roll on the path that i have set forth and i cant give you times cuz dont know how many ppl will be here for the start . I would like for everyone to start were we have planned to start it and just meet as we go ! 


> :wow: :dunno:
> ======================================
> 
> For those coming from Dallas / GP.. Take I-30 West to Ft Worth, take I-35 South (Waco) go about 4 miles and exit Berry St, exit and go left on Berry.. Take Berry to Hemphill (approx 1/2 mile), go left on Hemphill, car wash is about a mile down on the right hand side, Juanitos is about 1/4 mile past the car wash on right side, the parking is pretty big and they have good damn food too...
> 
> If anyone who's coming from Dallas / Oak Cliff / GP area we can meet up at the
> I-30 Cooper St exit in the Kroger parking lot. Exit Cooper St and it will take you right into the parking lot and there is a gas station there as well. I will wait there until 5:30 / 5:45 for anyone who wishes to caravan to Ft Worth with me..


----------



## mrouija

People have been asking about pre-registration for the 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Show on August 22nd. 

If you enter the Temple show on June 13th, you will be able to pre-register for the show. Hope to see you there....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:

*TGIF!*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17631614
> *People have been asking about pre-registration for the 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Show on August 22nd.
> 
> If you enter the Temple show on June 13th, you will be able to pre-register for the show.  Hope to see you there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*What about the people who were reg for the canceled show and that didn't get refunded? Also my grand daughter and her friends still have tickets from the last show, will they be honored and do you guarantee they will be honored by the radio station and who are the new headliners? Are they going to have the same headliners because that's what they paid for????*


----------



## 9-lives

*INVITING ANY AND ALL TO MY BIRTHDAY PARTy @ EDDIE'S BACK BAR TOMORROW ..... HOPE TO SEE MY LOWRIDER HOMIES OUT THERE .... DIRECTIONS : FROM O.C. ...TAKE FT. WORTH AVE. TO INDUSTRIAL AND TAKE A LEFT ... PASS CONTINITAL BLVD. AND IT WILL BE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE BEHIND "MAVERICKS BAIL BOND" (TURN INTO THE PARKING LOT) 


FROM THE EAST ... TAKE 30 TO 35,EXIT CONTINITAL AND MAKE A LEFT ,TURN RIGHT ON RIVERFRONT AND IT WILL BE ON THE IT WILL BE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE BEHIND "MAVERICKS BAIL BOND" (TURN INTO THE PARKING LOT) 
*


----------



## mrouija

The pre-registrations roll over...that's been stated from the beginning. Tickets and performers are a radio station deal, but I know they offered refunds for a while...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*Important Message Please Read!
</span>

Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.


We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.

1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.

2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.

3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.

4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.

5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.

6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees. 

7. There will be two DPD officers and a Special Event Supervisor present all day to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.

8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, DO NOT USE the BLUE & <span style=\'color:red\'>RED plastic cups if you decide to drink.

9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)
These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion. 

The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.





























































*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

see yall sunday :biggrin: 

won't be at the meeting this week! :happysad: 

my lil sis is graduating thurs nite :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 1 2010, 08:08 AM~17662722
> *see yall sunday  :biggrin:
> 
> won't be at the meeting this week!  :happysad:
> 
> my lil sis is graduating thurs nite :biggrin:
> *


awready. :thumbsup:


----------



## JW-VO

*For Pre-Registration and Event Info. please contact Jesse Williams (214) 779-1546

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544337\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544337</a>

<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e121/jessevasquez/Events/CarShowposter8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## Homie Styln

First *In-N-Out Burger* in Dallas is Approved for Garland Texas!!
Posted on May 24th, 2010 9:57am by Nancy Nichols 
Filed under Burgers, Openings, Restaurant News

Double-double animal style coming to Garland Texas. (photo by Nancy Nichols)It’s semi-official. Looks like In-N-Out is coming to the Dallas area. According to the City of Garland website, the Planning Commission approved Jim Powell’s plans for the first In-N-Out in Texas. UPDATE: The burger joint will be located in Firewheel Town Center! (The motion carried: 7 Ayes, 0 Nays. H/T SK)

The report says:

Consideration of the application of GR LRE LLC, requesting approval of 1) an amendment of the Concept Plan for a Restaurant with Drive Through and Retail/Personal Service Uses on property zoned Planned Development (PD) District 02-25 for Freeway Uses, and 2) a Detail Plan for a Restaurant with Drive Through. The property is located east of Lavon Drive, south of Town Center Boulevard. (File 10-06)


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 1 2010, 09:08 AM~17662722
> *see yall sunday  :biggrin:
> 
> won't be at the meeting this week!  :happysad:
> 
> my lil sis is graduating thurs nite :biggrin:
> *


Congradulations to your lil sister, does she have plans on heading to college...  
Tell your Dad to break out the cash... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 12:17 PM~17685076
> *Congradulations to your lil sister, does she have plans on heading to college...
> Tell your Dad to break out the cash... :biggrin:
> *


CHITO SAID HE WOULD BUT HE GOTTA FIX THE BLAZER CUZ IT HAS 3RD DEGREE BURNS FROM SUNDAY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 12:18 PM~17685095
> *CHITO SAID HE WOULD BUT HE GOTTA FIX THE BLAZER CUZ IT HAS 3RD DEGREE BURNS FROM SUNDAY... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 12:17 PM~17685076
> *Congradulations to your lil sister, does she have plans on heading to college...
> Tell your Dad to break out the cash... :biggrin:
> *


CHITO SAID HE WOULD BUT HE GOTTA FIX THE BLAZER CUZ IT HAS 3RD DEGREE BURNS FROM SUNDAY... :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
[/b][/quote]


 


:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 3 2010, 11:51 AM~17685358
> *thx...yea she's going to do community college to now... :biggrin:
> 
> :ninja: :ninja:
> *


That's GREAT, I'm sure you guys are all proud.. Tell her Homie John aka Malibu's Mosted Wanted.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Said congrats'..


----------



## Homie Styln

I was going to try and make the ULA meeting last nite but was held up, circumstances beyond my control... I wanted to see if there was interest in the ULA of doing a combined ULC/ULA cruise through Dallas and ending up at the Sonic? Ft Worth riders will cruise from Ft Worth (non-free way route) to Dallas... We can meet up some place past loop 12 on either Jefferson or Davis...
We had a 90 car cruise in Ft Worth last we and would like to see if we can combine for over 100 car cruise..

DFW History in the making...

Someone get back with me on this so we can set it up for the nite of June 12..


----------



## peter cruz

*IN & OUT Burgers started in Baldwin Park, CA in 1948. Back in the early 80's we used to kick it at the OG IN & OUT on Friday nights in BP and now they are heading to Texas that's the shit right there because if you ask me they have the Worlds best burgers. You have to try the animal burger with some animal fries or even a 4x4 and a killer shake. I know where I'm eating at when I get myself back to Texas. *  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2010, 05:34 PM~17697821
> *I was going to try and make the ULA meeting last nite but was held up, circumstances beyond my control... I wanted to see if there was interest in the ULA of doing a combined ULC/ULA cruise through Dallas and ending up at the Sonic? Ft Worth riders will cruise from Ft Worth (non-free way route) to Dallas... We can meet up some place past loop 12 on either Jefferson or Davis...
> We had a 90 car cruise in Ft Worth last we and would like to see if we can combine for over 100 car cruise..
> 
> DFW History in the making...
> 
> Someone get back with me on this so we can set it up for the nite of June 12..
> *


WE'RE THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz

*IN & OUT BURGERS in Tejas thats bad ass*


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 4 2010, 03:41 PM~17697879
> *IN & OUT Burgers started in Baldwin Park, CA in 1948.  Back in the early 80's we used to kick it at the OG IN & OUT on Friday nights in BP and now they are heading to Texas that's the shit right there because if you ask me they have the Worlds best burgers.  You have to try the animal burger with some animal fries or even a 4x4 and a killer shake. I know where I'm eating at when I get myself back to Texas.    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 Thats where i eat when i go to Cali!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jun 4 2010, 07:17 PM~17698758
> *Thats where i eat when i go to Cali!
> *


I get an In n Out burger, then head off to the Hat for a world famous pastrami... Then head off to ELA for a Hollenback special, man I'm get'n hungry just talking about it..

We all need to take a cruise to In n Out when it opens.. :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 4 2010, 03:46 PM~17697913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN & OUT BURGERS in Tejas thats bad ass
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

GOT A FEW LEFT


----------



## BOOM75217..

TTT


----------



## theoso8

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17711949


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

T







T







T


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2010, 05:08 PM~17697668
> *That's GREAT, I'm sure you guys are all proud.. Tell her Homie John aka Malibu's Mosted Wanted.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Said congrats'..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BetoLOLOWS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2010, 10:49 PM~17700214
> *I get an In n Out burger, then head off to the Hat for a world famous pastrami... Then head off to ELA for a Hollenback special, man I'm get'n hungry just talking about it..
> 
> We all need to take a cruise to In n Out when it opens.. :biggrin:
> *



TTT

Way ahead of u Homie We got our's planed already....LOLOW'S Will Be There.... :run:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## BOOM75217..

boom was here.

that is all.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Guest

Wanna get some info on possibly getting my car club United with the ULA can you point me in the right direction.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jun 10 2010, 01:16 PM~17749306
> *Wanna get some info on possibly getting my car club United with the ULA can you point me in the right direction.
> *


THERE WILL BE A MEETING A WEEK FROM TODAY... COME JOIN US... STARTS A 830 PM

"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jun 10 2010, 01:16 PM~17749306
> *Wanna get some info on possibly getting my car club United with the ULA can you point me in the right direction.
> *



*PM Sent

Thanks Oso!*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jun 10 2010, 01:37 PM~17749447
> *PM Sent
> 
> Thanks Oso!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

> We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================================
> 
> Were going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehical (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehical will be the last to leave when we head out..


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## Loco 61

*"THE EPIC CRUISE" BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! 
The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Fort Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Fort Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..

THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER... If you Want To Be Apart Of This And Would Like To Follow In Your Daily Car Please Do So.. This Should Be Fun For The Whole Family To Be Apart Of ...*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

Just got home, Adrian, his homie, DJ Juan and me were the last Ft Worth peeps to leave Sonic, was a GREAT cruise, I hope all me peeps made it home safely.
I didn't get any late call so hope all was cool.. Also hope no one got caught up at that Joe's Burger mess, heard the cops came and were trip'n hard..

Jesse Christology, Gilbert Texas Ranflas, prop's for get'n Dallas part going..

Dallas and Ft Worth put'n it down hard tonite...

For all those who know me; this is what I've always wanted, Dallas n Ft Worth get together... Let's do this thang again...  

Hope to see everyone at the American Legion / ULC car show tomorrow..


----------



## tlrepresenta

Come out and support Tiempos Locos C.C.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/17 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)*


This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies. You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day. This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves. 










We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)

Hackshack
JB Kustoms
Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
Munoz Upholstery
Kings Tire
Unique Karz
NOS Energy Drink
SONIC Drive In
A-Max Insurance
WEGO Tour

Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles... 

Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time. 


If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX



SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 01:14 PM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 12:14 PM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 01:14 PM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 12:14 PM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> A-Max Insurance
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just added A-Max Insurance as a Sponsor...


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 11:14 AM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM's THERE =)*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Update original show post with new sponsors added to the list


A-Max Insurance & WEGO Tour






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 11:14 AM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> A-Max Insurance
> WEGO Tour
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## mrouija

Car pre-registration for Dallas (8/22) is available but space is limited. *I will have Tim collect registrations at the next ULA meeting...this will be a one-time only thing (Tim collecting registrations at the meeting). *
With space so limited, you will not be able to mail-in registration (it's too hard to determine whose arrives first...)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

see yall tonite! :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:h5:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 17 2010, 03:36 PM~17816701
> *:h5:
> *



*dont forget my glasses! * :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jun 17 2010, 03:37 PM~17816711
> *dont forget my glasses!  :biggrin:
> *


I have them in the car, ready to go!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 12:14 PM~17804266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> A-Max Insurance
> WEGO Tour
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Updated with Back Side of Flyer


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 17 2010, 09:11 AM~17813338
> *Update original show post with new sponsors added to the list
> A-Max Insurance & WEGO Tour
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Wish we could attend been looking for a reason to get out of SA but money is tight. GOOD LUCK homie hope all turns out well!


----------



## tlrepresenta

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 17 2010, 10:06 AM~17813715
> *see yall tonite! :cheesy:
> *


Im back in D-Town so Ill definately be in the building!!


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ~GameOver~




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jun 17 2010, 05:39 PM~17818253
> *Wish we could attend been looking for a reason to get out of SA but money is tight. GOOD LUCK homie hope all turns out well!
> *



Thanks bro maybe next time... We plan to have this every year around the same time.. :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 18 2010, 01:48 AM~17821707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE ULA????? :biggrin: :biggrin:  J/K HOMIE JOHN...   



OH AND FUCK THE DAMN LAKERS!!!!! AKA THE FAKERS... AKA THE RAPERS... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 18 2010, 09:28 AM~17823237
> *WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE ULA?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    J/K HOMIE JOHN...
> OH AND FUCK THE DAMN LAKERS!!!!! AKA THE FAKERS... AKA THE RAPERS...  :biggrin:
> *


Only Kobe bitch ass Bryant is a raper, yes the the Mighty Lakers have faked there way into 16 Championships... Dallas still waiting to fake, buy or accidently fall into one..


----------



## 214Tex

McDonalds 3rd Thursdays


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jun 18 2010, 10:28 AM~17823237-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE ULA?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    J/K HOMIE JOHN...
> OH AND FUCK THE DAMN LAKERS!!!!! AKA THE FAKERS... AKA THE RAPERS...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Jun 18 2010, 10:38 AM~17823321
> *Only Kobe bitch ass Bryant is a raper, yes the the Mighty Lakers have faked there way into 16 Championships... Dallas still waiting to fake, buy or accidently fall into one..
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Bobby G.

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 17 2010, 09:17 AM~17813389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car pre-registration for Dallas (8/22) is available but space is limited.  I will have Tim collect registrations at the next ULA meeting...this will be a one-time only thing (Tim collecting registrations at the meeting).
> With space so limited, you will not be able to mail-in registration (it's too hard to determine whose arrives first...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'll be there..Still got my stuff from the snow day. Count me in !

Boulevard Aces........TTMFT


----------



## BOOM75217..

good seeing every1 last night=)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy Fathers day to all the Dad's out there..


----------



## mrouija

Here for the ULA, ULC, and our LayItLow friends. I will only leave this link open to the first 40 or so that pre-register using this (the remaining spots will be saved for Lamesa and Waco). 

Dallas Pre-Registration ($40 - 2 passes)


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 21 2010, 07:33 AM~17843604
> *SIMPLY STUNNIN Show Coverage @ [url]www.simplystunnin.com (TEMPLE)[/url]
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 11:58 AM~17804153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> A-Max Insurance
> WEGO Tour
> 8180 ENT
> Dallas Musik Junkies
> ZEUS DA GOD designs
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Finalized with all sponsors... (Finally) lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

-POSTED-

STREETLIFE PICNIC Canceled  

Spread The Word Thanks


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)*
This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies. You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day. This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves. 










We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)

Hackshack
JB Kustoms
Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
Munoz Upholstery
Kings Tire
Unique Karz
NOS Energy Drink
SONIC Drive In
A-Max Insurance
WEGO Tour
8180 ENT
Dallas Musik Junkies
ZEUS DA GOD designs

Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles... 

Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time. 
If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX



SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/01 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 28 2010, 03:06 PM~17907668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 07/01 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 28 2010, 10:08 AM~17905655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> A-Max Insurance
> WEGO Tour
> 8180 ENT
> Dallas Musik Junkies
> ZEUS DA GOD designs
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im going to be doing some drop offs tomorrow so if your interested in supporting my club in our efforts to have a successful event please reply or PM me. I will be more than happy to drop off some flyers. 



Thanks,



-ZEUS


----------



## theoso8

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO EVERYONE!!! WE WILL BE KICKIN AT JOE POOL LAKE LYNN CREEK PARK ALL DAY!! EVERYONES INVITED!!! WE GONNA HAVE 2 GRILLS GOING AND THE JET SKIIS...

:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

This is something I put together from the ULA Easter Picnic this year. I didnt get footage of everybody due to the batteries going low and all kinds of stuff going on that day. I will be posting the interviews after I edit them

M


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 5 2010, 10:22 AM~17963112
> *This is something I put together from the ULA Easter Picnic this year. I didnt get footage of everybody due to the batteries going low and all kinds of stuff going on that day. I will be posting the interviews after I edit them
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## fatmexican55

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 5 2010, 10:07 AM~17963358
> *
> *


GREAT VIDEO :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE RAFFLE'N OFF A SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE WHEELS W/ NEW TIRES MOUNTED/BALANCED !!!  :0  :0 GET UR TICKETS AT ALL LOCAL EVENTS IN DALLAS OR AT THE ULA MEETINGS!! TICKETS ARE $10.00 EA. OR 3 TICKETS FOR $20.00!!  PM ME IF U NEED ANY TICKETS !!
> 
> WHEELS COME WITH ALL ACC. { KNOCKOFFS, ADAPTERS, AND HAMMER!! }
> 
> WHEELS WILL BE GIVEN AWAY AT THE 5TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC!! AUG. 28 2010!! GOOD LUCK!!
> *


----------



## 214Frost

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 5 2010, 09:22 AM~17963112
> *This is something I put together from the ULA Easter Picnic this year. I didnt get footage of everybody due to the batteries going low and all kinds of stuff going on that day. I will be posting the interviews after I edit them
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 28 2010, 10:08 AM~17905655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain or Shine; Sleet or Snow there will still be a Show!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 5 2010, 10:22 AM~17963112
> *This is something I put together from the ULA Easter Picnic this year. I didnt get footage of everybody due to the batteries going low and all kinds of stuff going on that day. I will be posting the interviews after I edit them
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214Tex

The last 5 minutes of the state fair fireworks :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

What's up Garlands Finest :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly Reminder... :biggrin:*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## STATION X

So...2 events on the same day at the same time in the same part of town???


----------



## teal62impala

---


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW, TOMORROW... TOMORROW!!!!! </span>
> 
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 9 2010, 09:45 AM~18001134
> *TOMORROW, TOMORROW... TOMORROW!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



looks like it might clear up... :happysad:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 9 2010, 08:54 AM~18001185
> *looks like it might clear up... :happysad:
> *


*RAIN OR SHINE... ITS TEXAS SO... EVEN IF IT SLEETS AND SNOWS... SIMPLY STUNNIN WILL STILL HAVE A SHOW!!!!! *


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 9 2010, 09:59 AM~18001213
> *RAIN OR SHINE... ITS TEXAS SO... EVEN IF IT SLEETS AND SNOWS... SIMPLY STUNNIN WILL STILL HAVE A SHOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



*fo sho!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 9 2010, 09:38 AM~18001087
> *So...2 events on the same day at the same time in the same part of town???
> *


You gonna make one or both of 'em? :dunno:


----------



## BOOM75217..

ya'll have fuN!!! stay safe out there. im gonna b at kids bday parties!!!


----------



## BOOM75217..

my boy Bajito's "Breaking Fronteras" video,
check it out lemme know if you would like him
to perform at the ULA picnic. gracias!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 9 2010, 08:09 AM~18000904
> *Who's judgeing the hop? Is there prize money, trophies, just wondering...
> *



We (majestix) will be organizing the hop. It will be judged by the crowd, just like we do at our picnic. The spectators will choose who the winners are. 

1st Place - 7ft Trophy 
2nd Place Trophy
3rd Place Trophy

Ca$h awards will have to be determined the day of the show. (TBD)


----------



## Homie Styln

Got access to 72 spoke cross lace wheels 13's or 14's.. Also custom colors available, contact me for prices.. 
Homie John 469-735-0502

Few examples:

All chrome 72 spoke cross lace


Example: 72 spoke cross lace special order


Example special order gold hub and 100 spokes


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SONIC DRIVE IN
> ENVI CLEAN Hand Car Wash
> Kings Tire & Wheels
> JB Kustoms
> A-Max Insurance
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drinks
> Dallas Musik Junkies
> WEGO Tour
> Munoz Upholstery
> ZEUS DA GOD Designs
> 8180 ENT
> Hack Shack
> 
> 
> To all the spectators that came thru THANK YOU!!!! We had this all over the internet & the streets of Dallas... Face Book Updates helped alot... lol Thanks to everyone who forwarded our event info to all of your friends on FB. We were told alot of people came thru just by hearing about it thru FB.
> 
> To all the PARTICIPANTS... SPECIAL THANK YOU ...this show was as big as it was because of you and your rides. We would have liked to give everyone an award for the good showmanship and sportsmanship you guys presented but we couldnt; your all winners for the effort you put in to represent for you and your clubs. We hope that everyone enjoyed themselves.
> 
> 
> We look forward to NEXT year so we are open to constructive criticism that will allow us to be better hosts. So please let me know what we can improve on to allow a better experience when you attend a SIMPLY STUNNIN show. Another location will be selected to allow more participants and spectator parking.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/15 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 12 2010, 09:25 AM~18023388
> *I would like to take this time to THANK everyone that made this event a success. It wouldnt of had been as good if it wasnt for all of the clubs, solo riders, sponsors, ULA and spectators. It was a packed house and kept getting more and more packed as time progressed....
> 
> SONIC DRIVE IN
> ENVI CLEAN Hand Car Wash
> Kings Tire & Wheels
> JB Kustoms
> A-Max Insurance
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drinks
> Dallas Musik Junkies
> WEGO Tour
> Munoz Upholstery
> ZEUS DA GOD Designs
> 8180 ENT
> Hack Shack
> To all the spectators that came thru THANK YOU!!!! We had this all over the internet & the streets of Dallas... Face Book Updates helped alot... lol Thanks to everyone who forwarded our event info to all of your friends on FB. We were told alot of people came thru just by hearing about it thru FB.
> 
> To all the PARTICIPANTS... SPECIAL THANK YOU ...this show was as big as it was because of you and your rides.  We would have liked to give everyone an award for the good showmanship and sportsmanship you guys presented but we couldnt; your all winners for the effort you put in to represent for you and your clubs. We hope that everyone enjoyed themselves.
> We look forward to NEXT year so we are open to constructive criticism that will allow us to be better hosts.  So please let me know what we can improve on to allow a better experience when you attend a SIMPLY STUNNIN show.  Another location will be selected to allow more participants and spectator parking.
> Thanks again...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *



:thumbsup: 

*Its was a good carshow- all I would say is maybe more restrooms * :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 12 2010, 12:29 PM~18025005
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Its was a good carshow- all I would say is maybe more restrooms  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks... We will most likely have porta-potties at our next years show... :biggrin: Was discussed at our meeting yesterday.  












-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD




----------



## kagenaxds

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 01:42 AM~17990040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CAR SHOW PICS HERE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548588&st=40&p=18038100&#entry18038100


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/StuntUp2stuntDown.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN COVERAGE - 1st Annual STUN UP 2 STUN DOWN Custom Car Show</a>*
> 
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel









​


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jul 9 2010, 12:47 PM~18003384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy Bajito's "Breaking Fronteras" video,
> check it out lemme know if you would like him
> to perform at the ULA picnic. gracias!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

see yall tonite!


----------



## Homie Styln

Got access to 72 spoke cross lace wheels 13's or 14's.. Also custom colors available, contact me for prices.. 
Homie John 469-735-0502

Few examples:

All chrome 72 spoke cross lace


Example: 72 spoke cross lace special order


Example special order gold hub and 100 spokes

===============================================

I'm running a speacial for the next 10 days on the cross lace.. Hit me back for pricing... Today is day 1..

Also running a special on 20in 150 spoke chrome; special order also available..


----------



## Grimaldo

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jul 9 2010, 02:47 PM~18003384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy Bajito's "Breaking Fronteras" video,
> check it out lemme know if you would like him
> to perform at the ULA picnic. gracias!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:barf: :x:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64




----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/29 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## mrouija

I'm finishing up confirmations for Dallas (August 22nd). If your club pre-registered and you are looking for a specific move-in time, PM me and I will try to acommodate you as best I can....


----------



## theoso8

GOT MY 13 INCH BABY SUPREMES FOR SALE!!!! GOT BRAND NEW TIRES, BRAND NEW CENTER CAPS, AND BRAND NEW CHROM LUG NUTS... PM ME OR CALL ME.

THEY DONT MAKE THESE ANYMORE...THEY THE ONES ON MY ELCO


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## Homie Styln

Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at 
Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... 9am to 2pm
Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...


----------



## mrouija

97.9 The Beat Show Update....

This is going to be hard to read...but here is a pre-reg list as of 2 days ago (with assigned move-in times....check the list carefully, if you have any questions, email me at [email protected] or text me at 832.368.5116

Pre-Reg list with move-in times for August 22nd


Move-In	First Name	Club Year	Make	Model
8am	Jean	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Silverado
8am	Raymond	Cowboys Life	1999	Chevy	Suburban
8am	Rudy	Cowboys Life	1982	Chevy	C-10
8am	Frank	Cowboys Life	2004	Infiniti	G35
8am	Fernando	Cowboys Life	2004	Chevy	Avalanche
8am	Cliff	Cowboys Life	2002	Gmc	Denali
8am	Raymond	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Valentin	Cowboys Life	2006	Ford	Mustang
8am	Eddie	Cowboys Life	1989	Chevy	Caprice Classic
8am	Carlos	Ghetto Dreams	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Salon
8am	David	Ghetto Dreams	1973	Chevy	Impala
8am	Trod	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1964	Chevy	Impala
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1966	Chevy	Truck
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1972	Chevy	Truck
8am	Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Dodge	Magnum
8am	Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	1500
8am	Victor	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	F-150
8am	Shawn	Ghetto Dreams	1998	Ford	Expedition
8am	Daniel	Ghetto Dreams	1985	Chevrolet	C10
8am	Tony	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
8am	Marc	Ghetto Dreams	1979	Gmc	K-5
8am	Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
8am	Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Caddy	Fleetwood
8am	Matthew	Ghetto Dreams	1983	Buick	Regal
8am	Andres	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme
8am	Orlando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Blazer
8am	Dan	Ghetto Dreams	2000	Ford	Expedition
8am	Joel	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	Excursion
8am	Armando	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo
8am	Ruben	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	Truck
8am	Fernando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Silverado
8am	Miguel	Jokerz Car Club	1984	Gmc	Sierra
8am	Miguel	Jokerz Car Club	2001	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Marc	Jokerz Car Club	1976	Shwinn	Lowrider Bike
8am Roy	Jokerz Car Club	2009 Bike Engine Gas Bike
8am	Roy	Jokerz Car Club	1973	Chevrolet	Impala
8am	Angel	Jokerz Car Club	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Sergio	Jokerz Car Club	2001	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Heriberto	Jokerz Car Club	2007	Chrysler	300c
8am	Moises	Jokerz Car Club	1999	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Sergio	Jokerz Car Club	2002	Cadillac	Seville
8am	Eduardo	Jokerz Car Club	1999	Chevrole	Monte Carlo
8am	Daniel	Jokerz Car Club	1986	Buick	Regal
8am	Gabe	Low 4 Life	1996	Chevy	Impala
8am	Nick	Low 4 Life	2002	Acura	TL
8am	Hector	Low 4 Life	1974	Chevy	Impala
8am	Alberto	Low 4 Life	1978	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Howard	Low 4 Life	1965	Chevy	Impala
8am	Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2010	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2006	Ford	F150
8am	Jerome	Low 4 Life	1994	Gmc	1500
8am	Thomas	Low 4 Life	1971	Buick	Skylark
8am	Tommy	Low 4 Life	1977	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Andrew	Low 4 Life	1970	Ford	Fairlane
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1975	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1988	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Buick	Regal
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2009	Ford	F250
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Hummer	H2
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1998	Ford	Expedition
8am	Candy Cane Customs	Low Lyfe 
8am	Candy Cane Customs	Low Lyfe 
8am	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Steven	Ole Skool Ryders	1971	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	1989	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	2009	Spyder	
8am	Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy	Chevelle
8am	Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	2004	Kawasaki	Zx-12
8am	Gary	Ole Skool Ryderz	2000	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Dustin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1980	Chevy	Malibu
8am	Derrick	Ole Skool Ryderz	1977	Cutless	Olds
8am	Dawud	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1971	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Javier	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Barbie	Ole Skool Ryderz	1998	Ford	Mustang
8am	Marin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1960	Chevy	Impala
8am	Luis	Premier Audio	1968	Dodge	Charger
8am	Junior	Premier Audio	1995	Ford	F150
8am	Eddie	Premier Audio	1995	Buick	Roadmaster
8am	David	Premier Audio	2006	Ford	Crown Victoria
8am	Ted Darren	Premier Audio	2002	Ford	Mustang
8am	Mike	Premier Audio	1986	Chevy	1500
8am	Aaron	Premier Audio	1998	Dodge	Dakota
9am	Michael	Boulevard Aces	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
9am	Michael	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Josh	Boulevard Aces	1986	Cadillac	Fleetwood Brougham
9am	Lupe	Boulevard Aces	1967	Chevy	Impala
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1965	Buick	Riviera
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1953	Chevy	Belair
9am	Jesse	Boulevard Aces	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Bobby	Boulevard Aces	1956	Ford	Customline
9am	Janet	Boulevard Aces	2002	Ford	Expedition
9am	Aiden	Boulevard Aces Morgan Cycle	
9am	Armando	Boulevard Aces	1957	Buick	Special
9am	Felipe	Boulevard Aces	2001	Ford	F350
9am	Alana	Boulevard Aces Pedal Car	
9am	Adrian	Boulevard Aces	1965	Chevy	Impala
9am	Ramona	Boulevard Aces	1973	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Trinidad	Boulevard Aces	1973	Schwinn	20in Stingray
9am	Jennifer	Down II Clown	2002	Lincoln	LS
9am	Juanito	Down II Clown	1976	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Juanito	Down II Clown	1996	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	Alex	Down II Clown	1981	Olds	Cutlass
9am	Jaime	Down II Clown	1995	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	David	Down II Clown	1998	Chevy	Tahoe
9am	Angel	Down II Clown 
9am	Bryan	Down II Clown	1979	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Jesse	Down II Clown	1984	Chevy	Impala
9am	Bryan	Down II Clown	1991	Cadillac	
9am	Peter	Down II Clown 
9am	Chris	Down II Clown 
9am	Brian	Down II Clown	1979 
9am	David	Down II Clown	1972 
9am	David	Down II Clown 
9am	Luis	Down II Clown	1999 
9am	T-Town	Down II Clown	1977 
9am	Dewayne	Head Turnaz	1998	Nissan	Maxima
9am	Tron	Head Turnaz	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Tyrone	Head Turnaz	1994	Lincon	Towncar
9am	Shaun	Head Turnaz	1997	Buick	Centry
9am	Quinn	Head Turnaz	1997	Nissan	Maxima
9am	Darrell	Head Turnaz	2005	Ford	Five Hundred
9am	Andre	Head Turnaz Lincoln	
9am	John	Head Turnaz	2003	Infinity	M45
9am	Raymond	Head Turnaz	1986	Cutlass	Supreme
9am	Jesus	Kingz Car Club	1998	Ford	Crown Victoria
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club	2003 
9am	Eric	Kingz Car Club	2000	Ford	Excursion
9am	Erika	Kingz Car Club	1998	Ford	Expedition
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club 
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club	1987 Cutless
9am	Chente	Kingz Car Club	2008	Chevy	Truck
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	2003	Cadillac	Escalade
9am	Parra	Kingz Car Club	2005	Toyota	4-Runner
9am	Anthony	Kingz Car Club	2004 Deville
9am	Brenda	Kingz Car Club	1992	Chevy	Silverado
9am	Jaime	Kingz Car Club	1989	Chevy	Silverado
9am	Johnny	Kingz Car Club	1972	Chevy	C10
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	2005	Chevy	Tahoe
9am	Primo	Kingz Car Club	2008	Dodge	Charger
9am	Primo	Kingz Car Club	2006	Ford	F150
9am	Tonya	Low Life C.C.	1994	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	Pedro Low Life C.C.	1979	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	David	Low Life C.C.	1991	GMC	
9am	Ray	Low Life C.C.	1992	Honda	Accord
9am	Miguez	Low Life C.C.	1987	Chevy	Blazer
9am	Victor	Low Life C.C.	1981	Cadillac	
9am	Cholo	Low Life C.C.	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Guachi	Low Life C.C.	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Jimmy Low Life C.C.	1962	Chevy	Impala
9am	Nicole	Signature	1966	Chevy	Impala
9am	Herchell	Signature	1967	Chevy	Impala
9am	Terrence	Signature	1963	Chevy	Impala Ss Convertibl
10am	Eric	Dallas Lowriders	1988	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
10am	Jay	Dallas Lowriders	1970	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Lil Jay	Dallas Lowriders 
10am	Monica Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Chris	Dallas Lowriders	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2005	Chrysler	300
10am	Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1939	Buick	
10am	Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy	Impala
10am	Tommy	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy	Corvair
10am	Jr	Dallas Lowriders	2002	Chevy	Avalanche
10am	David	Dallas Lowriders	1949	Chevy	
10am	Ernest	Dallas Lowriders	1969	Scwhinn	20 inch Stingray
10am	DQ	Dallas Lowriders	2003	Detroit	Chopper
10am	Eddie	Dallas Lowriders	2001	Chevy	Corvette
10am	Lil Eddie	Dallas Lowriders 
10am	Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1986	Buick	Regal
10am	Marcus	Estilo	1986	Chevy	1500
10am	Jose	Estilo	1950	Chevy	Pick/up
10am	Erik	Estilo	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Estilo	1996	Mercury	Marquis
10am	Chito	Estilo	1987	Chevy	Blazar
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1988	Chevy	Monte Carlo Ls
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Andres	Goodtimes	1963	Chevrolet	Impala
10am	Gilbert	JB Kustoms	2007	Cadillac	Escalade
10am	Gilbert	JB Kustoms	2005	Hummer	
10am	Maurice	JB Kustoms	2005	Mercury	Maurader
10am	Pearl	JB Kustoms	2007	BMW	
10am	Richard	Phaylanx	1985	Buick	Regal
10am	Pearl	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Impala
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	S10
10am	Lupillo	Phaylanx	2007	Chevy	Truck
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1984	Chevy	Truck
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Truck
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1965	Chevy	Impala
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1973	Chevy	Caprice
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1989	Chevy	Suburban
10am	Joe Phaylanx	1999	Chevy	Van
10am	Joseph	Phaylanx 
10am	Yasmin	Phaylanx 
10am	Alex	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Suburban
10am	Shelbie	Rollerz Only 
10am	Patrick	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood Brougham
10am	Ray	Rollerz Only	1967	Chevy	Impala
10am	Victor	Rollerz Only	1965	Chevy	Impala Conv
10am	Agustin	Rollerz Only	1984	Buick	Regal
10am	Edgar	Rollerz Only	1978	Lincoln	Continental
10am	Nicco	Rollerz Only 
10am	Ezekiel	Rollerz Only Baby Stroller	
10am	Roccy	Rollerz Only	1992	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Larry	Rollerz Only	1964	Buick	Wildcat
10am	Luis	Rollerz Only	1976	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Richard	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Philip	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Jaime	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Vana	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy	Regal
10am	Aleah	Rollerz Only Pocket Rocket	Motorcycle
10am	Alejandro	Rollerz Only	1993	Caddy	Fleetwood
10am	Raul	Rollerz Only Trike	
10am	Chris	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Saynee	Rollerz Only Pedal Car	
10am	Vicente	Rollerz Only	1975	Chevy	Caprice
10am	Jose	Rollerz Only	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
10am	Adolffo	Rollerz Only 20 inch 
10am	Josue	Rollerz Only	1953	Chevy	Truck
10am	Bighead	Rollerz Only	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1948	Chevy	
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1952	Chevy	Deluxe
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Schwinn	
10am 
11am	Trinidad	Bajito Onda	1965	Chevy	Truck
11am	Corey	Distinctive Touch	1990	Honda	Accord
11am	Corey	Distinctive Touch	1984	Honda	Prelude
11am	Terrell	Distinctive Touch	2000	Honda	Civic
11am	Juan	D-Town Bombs	1951	Chevy	Deluxe
11am	Jose	D-Town Bombs	1953	Chevy	3100
11am	Jaime	D-Town Bombs	1947	Chevy	Fleetmaster
11am	Alonso	Garlands Finest	2004	Chevy	Silverado
11am	Chris	Garlands Finest	1995	Chevy	Impala
11am	Humberto	Garlands Finest	2007	Dodge	Charger
11am	Jose	Garlands Finest	1998	Chevy	Truck
11am	Ryan	Gorillaz Only	1990	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Nicholas	Gorillaz Only	2008	Ford	F150
11am	Lance	Gorillaz Only	1984	Chevy Camaro
11am	Lecalvin	Gorillaz Only	2000	Chevy	Impala
11am	Zach	Insanity	1992	Mercury	Grand Marquis
11am	Jose	Insanity	2003	Ford	Expedition
11am	Richard	Insanity	1965	Chevy	Impala
11am	Thomas	Insanity	1992	Buick	Roadmaster
11am	Bernard	Insanity	1971	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jose	Insanity	1999	Ford	Mustang
11am	Chilo	Intokablez	1997	Ford	Thunderbird
11am	Jimmy	Intokablez	1965	Chevy	
11am	JR	Latin Kustoms	1976	Chevy	Impala
11am	E	Latin Kustoms	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Ben	Latin Kustoms	1963	Chevy	Impala
11am	Tony	Latin Kustoms	1953	Chevy	Belair
11am	Mike	Latin Kustoms	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
11am	Hugo	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy	Impala
11am	Mario	Latin Kustoms	1985	Ford	
11am	Isaiah Latin Kustoms	1959	Chevy	Impala
11am	Joe	Latin Kustoms	1961	Chevy	Impala
11am	Robert	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy	Impala
11am	Mark	Legions	2000	Aztlan	20in 
11am	Rene	Legions 
11am	Juan	Lo Lows	1988	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo Luxury
11am	David Lo Lows	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jessie	Majestics	1990	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Ricky	Majestics	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Fidel	Majestics	2001	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Darius	Majestics	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
11am	David	Majestics	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	J	Majestics	1993	Buick	Roadmaster
11am	Alberto	Majestics	1979	Lincoln	Mark V
11am	Michael	Majestics	1976	Chevy	Impala
11am	Tony	Majestics	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jamie	Slab City	2002	Chevy	Tahoe
11am	Rufus	Slab City Inc	1975	Chevy	Impala
11am	Maurice	Slab City Inc	1996	Chevy	Impala
11am	Gerald	Slab City Inc.	1995	Chevy	Impala
11am	Gerald	Slab City Inc.	1981	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Derrick	Slab City Inc.	1990	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Marcus	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Malibu
11am	Marcus	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Silverado
11am	Joe	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Anthony	Slab City Inc.	1977	Chevy	Impala
11am	Louie	Traffic	1939	Chevy	Master Deluxe
11am	Victor	Traffic	1966	Chevy	Impala
11am	Enrique	Uce	1987	Buick	Regal
11am	Enrique	Uce	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Joe	Uce	1997	Lincoln	Town Car
11am	Joe	Uce	1985	Buick	Regal
11am	Jorge	Uce	1983	Cadillac	Coupe De'ville
11am	Marcus	Uce	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Omar	Unlimited	2004	Subaru	Wrx
11am	Omar	Unlimited	2004	Ford	Mustang
11am	Jimmy	Unlimited	1990	Lincoln	
11am	Jimmy	Unlimited	1972	Buick	Riviera
11am	Daniel	Unlimited 20 inch 
11am	Daniel	Unlimited 16 inch 
11am	Daniel	Unlimited	1981	Buick	Regal
11am	Daniel	Unlimited	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Robert	Veteranos	1937	Chevrolet	Deluxe
11am	Victor	Veteranos	1949	Chevrolet	3100
11am	Ruben	Veteranos	1937	Plymout	Sedan
11am	Tony	Westside	1978	Cadillac	
11am	Ramiro	Westside	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Daphine	Westside	1956	Chevy	Bel Air
12pm	Chris	972 Customs	2002	Chrysler	Concorde
12pm	Chris	972 Customs	1963	Chrysler	Newport
12pm	Glenn	Committee Boyz	1971	Chevy Monte Carlo
12pm	Glenn	Committee Boyz	1971	Chevy Monte Carlo
12pm	Manny	Diamond City	1999	Mercury	Grand Marquise
12pm	Andres	Diamond City	2004	Ford	F-150 4dr
12pm	Andres	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Manny	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Ricardo	Dtownswagger	1972	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Ricardo	Dtownswagger	2003	Chevy	Avalanche
12pm	Daniel	Dtownswagger	2005	Infinity	
12pm	Reno	Dtownswagger	1996	Chevy	1500
12pm	Reno	Dtownswagger	2000	Gmc	Yukon Denali
12pm	Jason	Endless Dreams	1991	Chevy	S10 Blazer
12pm	Roy	Endless Dreams	1980	Buick	Regal
12pm	Jesse	Endless Dreams	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Carlos	Estilo C.c.	1987	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Eric	Estilo C.c.u	1993	Chevy	Silverado
12pm	Carlos	Estilo Firme	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
12pm	Greg	Estrella Bike Club	2008 20' 
12pm	Charles	Estrella Bike Club	1977	Schwinn	20' 
12pm	Stephanie	Familia Bike Club Lowrider	20 inch Bicycle
12pm	Mundo	Familia Car Club	1999	Ford	Ranger
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1965	Schwinn	20 inch Bike
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1979	Ford	T-bird
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1991	Cheverlot	1500
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	1979	Chevy	Sports Van
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	2002	Cadalic	Deville
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	1998	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1971	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1976	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Merlin	Heavy Chevy	1979	Chevy	Elcamino
12pm	Michael King of the Streets	1979	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Tyrone	King of the Streets	2005	Cadillac	CTS
12pm	Alberto	Look Out Boys	1986	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo Ss
12pm	Lanny	Look Out Boys	1980	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Terrance	Look Out Boys	1987	Chevy	Monte Catrlo Ls
12pm	Ethan	Look Out Boys	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
12pm	Ethan	Look Out Boys	2007	Mercury	Grand Marquis
12pm	Oscar	Los Bajitos	1975	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Alex	Los Bajitos	1996	Chevy	Blazer
12pm	Michael	Mellow Kings C.c.	1954	Chevrolet	Bel-air
12pm	Edgar	Mellow Kings C.c.	1999	Ford	F-150
12pm	Jayson	Midwest Customs	2008	Dodge	Charger
12pm	Ruben	Mystic	1975	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Marco	Mystic	1969	Buick	Riviera
12pm	Sergio	Oakcliff C. C.	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Rudy	Oakcliff C. C.	1954	Chevrolet	Bel Air
12pm	Vincent	Oakcliff C. C.	1978	Rolls Royce	
12pm	Isaac	Oakcliff C. C.	1985	Radio Flyer	Tricycle
12pm	Robert	Oakcliff C. C.	1965	Chevrolet	Impala Ss
12pm	Beto	Presidentez	2005	Chrysler	300c
12pm	Hugo	Presidentez	1997	Ford	Crown Victoria
12pm	Jorge	Presidentez	2002	Ford	Crown Victoria
12pm	Bryant	Presidentez	2000	Cadillac	Deville
12pm	David	Presidentez	1975	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Clifford	Rollin Hard	2007	Chevy	Avalanche
12pm	Angel	Ruff Ryder	1999	BMW	3 Series
12pm	Darrell	Slab Kingz	1984	Oldsmobile	Delta 88
12pm	Loc-D	Slab Kingz	1985	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	1973	Mercury	Monterey
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	1980	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	2006	Suzuki	Trail Blazer
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	2003	Hummer	H2
12pm	Abraham	Strictly Ridaz	1985	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Michael	Strictly Ridaz	1995	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Adrian	Sweet Dreams Car Club	2007	Lincoln	Mark Lt
12pm	David	Team Street Breed	1967	Chevy	Chevelle Ss
12pm	David	Team Street Breed	2001	Chevy	Tahoe
12pm	Andrew	Texas Raised	1995	Chevy	Impala
12pm	Bidal	Texas Raised	1996	Chevy	Impala Ss
12pm	Bidal	Texas Rasied	2003	Dodge	Dodge Truck
12pm	Andre	Thee Artistics 
12pm	Conley	Unique Corvettes Of Dfw	2008	Chevy	Corvette
12pm	Fat	World Class	1977	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
1pm	Corree	5 Star Boyz Car Club	1972	Lincoln	Continental
1pm	Gerald	Brown Tech	2006	Dodge	Charger
1pm	Jarvis	Chevy Boyz / 5-star Boyz	1991	Chevy	Caprice Classic
1pm	Jahzeel	Christology Cc	2006	Ford	F150
1pm	Lonnel	Creative Evolution	1996	Lexus	Sc 300
1pm	Joe Dallas Area Classic Chevy	1957	Chevy	Belair
1pm	Derrick	D-rick D.u.b Click	2007	Chevrolet	Avalanche
1pm	Carlton 1970	Caddy	Coup
1pm	Hector 1967	Chevrolet	Chevelle
1pm	Chris 2005	Cadillac	Cts V
1pm	John 1995	Jeep	Grand Cherokee
1pm	Katie 1998	Ford	Lin/town Car
1pm	Katie 2005	Chrysler	300
1pm	Ruth 1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
1pm	Victor 1969	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Jovanni 1985	Buick	Regal
1pm	Joseph 1965	Chevy	Malibu
1pm	Rico 1982	Buick	Regal
1pm	Anthony 2010	Chevy	Camaro
1pm	Anthony 1964	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Paul 2000	Chevy	1500
1pm	Robert 2005	Scion	Xb
1pm	Robert 2003	Hummer	H2
1pm	Darnell 
1pm	James 2008	Can Am	Spyder
1pm	David 2004	Chev	Corvette Z06
1pm	Gerard 1997	Chevy	Caprice
1pm	Frank 1968	Chevy	Camaro Ss
1pm	Adrian 2006	Nissan	Armada
1pm	Nestor 1993	Honda	Civic
1pm	Ruben 1963	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Nicholas 
1pm	Mike 1965 
1pm	Moose 2006	Ford	Mustang
1pm	Luis 1975	Chevrolet	Impala
1pm	Chino 2000	Mitsubishi	Galant
1pm	Frank 1985	Chevorlet	El Camino
1pm	Ricardo 1972	Chevrolet	C-10
1pm	Richard	1988	Chevy	Caprice	
1pm	Anthony 2002	Bmw	745i
1pm	Greggory 1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
1pm	Oscar 1993	Ford	Escort
1pm	Paco 1972	Chevy	Caprice
1pm	Alvin 1968	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Mike 2007	Chevy	Avalanche
1pm	Freddy 2009	Chevy	Silverado
2pm	Carey	40 And A 5th	1996	Chevrolet	Cavalier Conv.
2pm	Chantell	40 And A 5th	1967	Chevy	Nova
2pm	Juan	40 And A 5th	1986	Buick	Regal
2pm	Paris	40 And A 5th	1995	Honda	Civic
2pm	Turk	40 And A 5th	1993	Mustang	Convertible
2pm	Josh	Illegal Toys 
2pm	Austin	Illegal Toys	1958	Chevy	Yeoman
2pm	David	Illegal Toys	1962	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Emily	Illegal Toys Trike	
2pm	Francisco	Illegal Toys	1981	Lincoln	Continental
2pm	Gustavo	Illegal Toys	1950	Pontiac	Silver Streak
2pm	Jose	Illegal Toys	1969	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Thomas	Illegal Toys	1964	Ford	Thunderbird
2pm	Pablo	Illegal Toys	1963	Chevy Impala
2pm	Jamie	Illegal Toys	1986	Buick	Regal
2pm	Adrien	Illegal Toys	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
2pm	Ramiro	Illegal Toys	1975	Chevy	Caprice
2pm	Benito	Illegal Toys	1963	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sammy	Illegal Toys	1964	Ford	Galaxie
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1966	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1991	Acura	NSX
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	2002	Chevy	Truck
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1990	GMC	Truck
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	2007	Chevy	Suburban
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1993	Honda	Civic
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1993	Cadillac	
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy	El Camino
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	2004	Cadillac	Escalade


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 4 2010, 09:18 PM~18231586
> *Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at
> Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... Sat 8/7 9am to 2pm
> Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...
> *


ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

SATURDAY 08/07

ESTILO - DALLAS CHAPTER will be having a reserved area on the stage for those that would like to join us partying! :biggrin: 

New West Club
6532 East Northwest Highway
Dallas, TX 75231

<a href=\'http://newwestdallas.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://newwestdallas.com/</a>

dress code: no shorts, no tshirts, no flip flops, no tennis shoes...dress to impress  

hope to see yall there!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 5 2010, 03:11 PM~18237179
> *SATURDAY 08/07
> 
> ESTILO - DALLAS CHAPTER will be having a reserved area on the stage for those that would like to join us partying!  :biggrin:
> 
> New West Club
> 6532 East Northwest Highway
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> <a href=\'http://newwestdallas.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://newwestdallas.com/</a>
> 
> dress code: no shorts, no tshirts, no flip flops, no tennis shoes...dress to impress
> 
> hope to see yall there!
> 
> *


----------



## caprice72

bad ass show today, PURO ESTILO


----------



## soc214




----------



## veterano48

LOWRIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD












































VETERANOS C C


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Aug 8 2010, 10:47 PM~18260670
> *bad ass show today, PURO ESTILO
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/12 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61

Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us.. She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...  :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC/ULA members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC/ULA, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Carwash,this Sat-8am-4pm @ Oriellys on 1st st.to raise money for our end of yr car show.donations.

Oriellys 1515 s.1st Garland Texas 75040

Garlands FINEST c.c.

For questions call Mr.Ortiz @ 972.805.7609


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18288352
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## BOOM75217..

good seeing every1 last night.

big sups to Mouse and Kowboy, you guys are awesome. I slept peacefully after our prayer. 
And thank you Tino and Chito for the beer. lol


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..
==============================================

I hope we can get a lot of support for this, We've had the word out on this car wash for about a month, now it's a benefit for DJ Juan so please come show DJ Juan some love and get your washed..


----------



## Homie Styln

I-30 exit Henderson St go north it turns into Jacksboro Hwy.. 
You can also take 35E exit 28th St go west about 10 miles (turns into Emphriham) turn left when you get to Jacksboro Hwy..
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..


----------



## majestix61

Check out the sixty-three: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556273&st=0&p=18308917&#entry18308917


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out today for the DJ Juan's benefit car wash.. Thanks to all who helped and came out in this very hot weather..

Thanks again from:
NEW WAVE - Latin Paradise - Yes Sir Down South Production..


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/TexasHeatwave2010.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - TEXAS HEATWAVE 2010 Coverage</a>*





Enjoy!!!!











-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 16 2010, 10:43 AM~18321311
> *<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/TexasHeatwave2010.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - TEXAS HEATWAVE 2010 Coverage</a>
> Enjoy!!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Looks like you's had a good time, bet it was hot though.... :0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18321573
> *Looks like you's had a good time, bet it was hot though.... :0
> *



Wasn't as hot as years past. Lots of clouds and some rain on Sunday...









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 16 2010, 12:26 PM~18322299
> *Wasn't as hot as years past. Lots of clouds and some rain on Sunday...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


I've only been their once and it was too hot...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy: 

J PEPE'S 
2701 North Stemmons Freeway
(214) 920-9240
TOMORROW, AUG 20TH
5PM-???

bring out your rides for exhibition...
have a couple of drinks...
& listen to sounds of LATIN EXPRESS


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TGIF!! :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives

EDDIE'S BACK BAR WELCOMING ALL LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS 
TO WATCH THE COWBOYS GAME AND SHOOT POOL FOR FREE 
TOMORROW NITE .......


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 19 2010, 01:04 PM~18353846
> * :cheesy:
> 
> J PEPE'S
> 2701 North Stemmons Freeway
> (214) 920-9240
> TOMORROW, AUG 20TH
> 5PM-???
> 
> bring out your rides for exhibition...
> have a couple of drinks...
> & listen to sounds of LATIN EXPRESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Any pics from last night?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 20 2010, 06:32 AM~18360801
> *EDDIE'S BACK BAR WELCOMING ALL LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS
> TO WATCH THE COWBOYS GAME AND SHOOT POOL FOR FREE
> TOMORROW NITE .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is she going to be there


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 21 2010, 10:48 AM~18368618
> *Any pics from last night?
> *


NOPE I DONT HAVE A COOL CAM LIKE OTHERS :0 :happysad:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

KNON 89.3FM 


or KNON.ORG


:0 



:cheesy:


----------



## 214loco

Lookin for x tra bands...pm me need 4 bands


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/26 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Aug 23 2010, 02:34 PM~18384416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just posted the meeting on the face book at the regular spot. whats the reason for the change?


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 01:36 PM~18384432
> *I just posted the meeting on the face book at the regular spot. whats the reason for the change?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Selling all these parts together (1 Lot) not trying to part out, want to get rid of all at same time. Local sale - don't want to mess with shipping....

PM me interested


----------



## King61




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 24 2010, 02:44 AM~18391137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## phatcity214




----------



## 214loco

Looking to possible trade for my set of 13x7s black spokes for some 14s..pm me


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

see yall tonite! :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

For additional info contact JB....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## soc214




----------



## irving customz1




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 26 2010, 10:24 PM~18417671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For additional info contact JB....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


 We'l be there!


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Aug 27 2010, 10:05 AM~18419531-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-irving customz1_@Aug 27 2010, 04:14 PM~18422107
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 28 2010, 07:24 PM~18429956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 28 2010, 09:25 PM~18430679
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I think u rite, got to suport the mejestics, they go to mostly all the events weather their in the dallas or fort worth. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 09:51 PM~18430850
> *I think u rite, got to suport the mejestics, they go to mostly all the events weather their in the dallas or fort worth. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YES SIR UNIDOZ C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM D-TOWN....


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18430929
> *YES SIR UNIDOZ C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FROM D-TOWN....
> *


Yes sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 26 2010, 11:24 PM~18417671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For additional info contact JB....
> 
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *














Sponsors:
Dallas Lowriders CC
Cowboys Life CC
Strictly Business CC
Ghetto Dreams CC
Down II Clown CC
Fat Cars
DJ Juan
DJ Moose
Unique Karz
Jokerz CC
Zeus Da God Designs



-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 1 2010, 02:18 PM~18461130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsors:
> Dallas Lowriders CC
> Cowboys Life CC
> Strictly Business CC
> Ghetto Dreams CC
> Down II Clown CC
> Fat Cars
> DJ Juan
> DJ Moose
> Unique Karz
> Jokerz CC
> Zeus Da God Designs
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


----------



## STATION X

*WHAT'S THE DATE, TIME AND PLACE FOR THIS YEARS ULA HOPTOBERFEST??? *


----------



## BIG TEX

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 2 2010, 07:28 AM~18468404
> *WHAT'S THE DATE, TIME AND PLACE FOR THIS YEARS ULA HOPTOBERFEST???
> *



X2


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Oct 3rd joe pool lake...


----------



## 214Tex

Yo ,,, hoptoberfest already !! 

Question isn't there a better place than Joe Poole Lake , that place is no good for hoptoberfest you can't do this you can't do that, etc; The only people that will go is those that go and those that we tell we are going to be there at Joe pool. There never is any kind of public traffic like at flag pole . Most invited people go the wrong way being it's off the highway a bit .

Flag pool will make an event extra fun only because of the constant flow if people and cars 

No big deal I think we still go


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Things that make you go hummmmmm???


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 3 2010, 08:06 AM~18476907
> *Oct 3rd joe pool lake...
> *


Is hopping allowed at Joe Pool?


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Sep 4 2010, 09:36 PM~18489020
> *Is hopping allowed at Joe Pool?
> *


we hope !!!!!if not thier will just be a octoberfest!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 3 2010, 12:41 PM~18479475
> *Things that make you go hummmmmm???
> *


 :biggrin: Hhhmmmmm could it be Oct 3 or are we testing the dates :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I also think there's more traffic at Flag Pole Hill...


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 1 2010, 12:18 PM~18461130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsors:
> Dallas Lowriders CC
> Cowboys Life CC
> Strictly Business CC
> Ghetto Dreams CC
> Down II Clown CC
> Fat Cars
> DJ Juan
> DJ Moose
> Unique Karz
> Jokerz CC
> Zeus Da God Designs
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Pics or it didnt happen!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Oh it happened and it was packed :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Sep 3 2010, 07:53 AM~18477467-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo ,,, hoptoberfest already !!
> 
> Question isn't there a better place than Joe Poole Lake , that place is no good for hoptoberfest you can't do this you can't do that, etc; The only people that will go is those that go and those that we tell we are going to be there at Joe pool. There never is any kind of public traffic like at flag pole . Most invited people go the wrong way being it's off the highway a bit .
> 
> *Flag pool will make an event extra fun only because of the constant flow if people and cars
> 
> No big deal I think we still go*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have heard JoePoolLake will no longer allow hopping competitions...
> 
> 
> Posted by Dallas Lowriders member (picnic)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 24 2010, 07:01 PM~18396803
> *MAN SORRY TO SAY BUT THE REASON WE DID NOT HAVE A HOP WAS SIMPLY BECAUSE THE PARK WILL NO LONGER ALLOW US TO HAVE A HOP. BELIEVE ME WE REALLY WANTED TO HAVE ONE TOO.
> *


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## lil joe

Heres the pics!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 6 2010, 06:16 AM~18496680
> *Oh it happened and it was packed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see we have bought some weight!!! Good job, cars are doin better,but watch out it looked like it wanted to get stuck LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## --JUICE--

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 6 2010, 11:34 AM~18498357
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Oh yaaa!!! Wait for it!!wait for itttttt!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 6 2010, 12:58 PM~18498504
> *w2010/70.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

Great show JB!!!


----------



## 214Tex

Please be reminded to turn in all registration forms for the State Fair Show , must have them by Thursday and no later thanks


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/09 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*As always if you have an issue please bring it up at the meetings- that is why we have meetings.* :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 AM~18505532
> *As always if you have an issue please bring it up at the meetings- that is why we have meetings.  :biggrin:
> *


We missed y'all this weekend hope y'all had fun in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

looks like i missed a sweet show :happysad:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 7 2010, 10:56 AM~18505593
> *We missed y'all this weekend hope y'all had fun in the sun  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Sep 8 2010, 06:46 AM~18513765
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY IF THA PIC LOOK LIKE SHIT I USED MY PHONE WHITE TRASH IS A BAD 64
> *



Majestix 8th Annual Picnic featured in the new LRM! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 8 2010, 07:00 PM~18518192
> *Majestix 8th Annual Picnic featured in the new LRM!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 12:12 PM~18555460
> *
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Found that last video :biggrin:


----------



## veterano48

veteranos c c 1out of 4 coming soon
1940 chevy
1947 fleetline
1948 fleetline
1949 burben


----------



## STATION X

*Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TONITE! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Sep 15 2010, 09:04 AM~18573729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veteranos c c  1out of 4 coming soon
> 1940 chevy
> 1947 fleetline
> 1948 fleetline
> 1949 burben
> *


Very nice.....


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 16 2010, 12:30 PM~18583103
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 15 2010, 08:37 AM~18573952
> *Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???
> *


Let's take a vote here's mine

NO JOE POOL :biggrin: That place s-x has before and will continue to :0


----------



## veterano48

tks homie


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 11:47 AM~18583643
> *Let's take a vote here's mine
> 
> NO JOE POOL  :biggrin: That place s-x has before and will continue to  :0
> *



JPL :thumbsdown:


----------



## Homie Styln

=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 

Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members
People's choice award

Tug of war Trophy


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 16 2010, 05:07 PM~18585782
> *JPL  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 
FLAGPOLE...... :cheesy:


----------



## irving customz1

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

One more day: We'll have a 42 inch TV there for all you Cowboy fans..










=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 


Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

1st place plaque for single & double pump
Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members

People's choice award

Just added:
Longest distance award: Plaque + $50 (gas money)

Tug of war Trophy


----------



## Homie Styln

Tomorrow is the big day: We'll have a 42 inch TV for all you Cowboy fans..








=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 

Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

1st place plaque for single & double pump
Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members

People's choice award

Just added:
Longest distance award: Plaque + $50 (gas money)

Tug of war Trophy
=================================================


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm Leaving to park..

From Dallas, take I30 from west toward Ft Worth, exit Beach St go right (south) entrance to park is just on the other side over the Trinity River.. The park is about About 15-20 min's past Arlington..


Directions from Ft Worth, take I30 from downtown east, exit Beach St go left (north) over freeway, entrance to park is just on the other side over the Trinity River..

*We will have a big screen (42in) TV there to watch the Cowboy game..*


----------



## Homie Styln

I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.

Thank you Leonard from Techniques for doing most of the cooking cause it was very hot..

Congrats' to the ULC Tug of War champ's the "M" Majestics and to the runner up's Sueno Rueales.. Big 'M' you gotta defend that plaque and any ULC picnic, so don't get to confortable with it, LOL...

Beto from Low Low's, longest distance award plus $50 gas money...

Thx to Tony (Techniques) Leonards son and Lupe for judging the car show.. 
I hope everyone understands this was not a precise judged car show, there were no classes. They picked the winner as they saw them, there was no points systems so if you didn't win or got less then what you usually expect remember this picnic/ show was just to have fun and I hope everyone did that..

Thx to the DJ's for keeping us entertained.. I'm sorry the TV gave half way through the game but them Boys weren't doing that well..

Last; to all the people who did there part on cleaning up and just having a plan ol'fashioned good time..

Thank you all from:
Homie John n Carol
Latin Paradise CC
NEW WAVE CC
DJ Juan / DJ Misso
Leonard / Tony Techniques


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/23 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## MAJESTIX

Pick up the November issue of LRM and check out the 8th Annual Majestix Picnic feature.

Photographed by: Tony Valadez
Story by: Joe Sotelo:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 214Tex

If you are making plans to be at the State Fair on 10-17-10 please stop by the corral section and enjoy a minute with the local united lowriders. Corral A+B is located on the west side of the fair grounds at the MLK entrance. We will be having a show and shine with over 120 street rides from all over the metroplex on display for your enjoyment. If you come we'll see ya there !

:biggrin:


----------



## ULA




----------



## AuggieStyle

JUST A REMINDER ...........HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE


----------



## rkc1




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/07 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS" GIVE OUR LOVE AND CONDOLENCES TO MIKE & SOPHIE. THIS MORNING MIKE'S DAD LOST HIS BATTLE WITH CANCER. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YALL AND ALL THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" ARE HERE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. GOD BLESS !!!


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 6 2010, 06:32 AM~18749205
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS" GIVE OUR LOVE AND CONDOLENCES TO MIKE & SOPHIE. THIS MORNING MIKE'S DAD LOST HIS BATTLE WITH CANCER. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YALL AND ALL THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" ARE HERE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. GOD BLESS !!!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: our condolences from creations car club to mikes and sophi's family


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 6 2010, 06:32 AM~18749205
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS" GIVE OUR LOVE AND CONDOLENCES TO MIKE & SOPHIE. THIS MORNING MIKE'S DAD LOST HIS BATTLE WITH CANCER. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YALL AND ALL THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" ARE HERE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. GOD BLESS !!!
> *


FROM MY FAMILY TO THEIRS .... WE SEND ARE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS TO MIKE AND HIS FAMILIA ..... FROM MORRIS FAMILY


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 6 2010, 08:32 AM~18749205
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS" GIVE OUR LOVE AND CONDOLENCES TO MIKE & SOPHIE. THIS MORNING MIKE'S DAD LOST HIS BATTLE WITH CANCER. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YALL AND ALL THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" ARE HERE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. GOD BLESS !!!
> *


Sorry to hear about that Mike. Definately praying for you and your family Homie.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hi, To all my friends and Family this is Kowboy,
I have come to a tight spot in my life and am reaching out for help, i'm having to close my shop because the building was sold and i have 30 days from losing my home to foreclosure.
Some times unplanned things happen in our lives that are out of our control, i'm used to being the one helping others and now i'm on the other side but i know God has a plan for me and my Blessings well come, i'm asking my friends & Family for any size donations if possible, come out this Sunday even if its just to say hi or pray with me.

Thank you, God Bless,
Kowboy & Family

When: this Sunday Oct 10th
Time: 12-6pm
Where: AutoZone 4630 Gus Thomasson Mesquite TX 75150
Cost: any size donation
Benefiting: Street KingZ Kowboy Family save a home.
Other: DJ Eddie and Food
214-957-7881


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 6 2010, 08:08 PM~18754434
> *Hi, To all my friends and Family this is Kowboy,
> I have come to a tight spot in my life and am reaching out for help, i'm having to close my shop because the building was sold and i have 30 days from losing my home to foreclosure.
> Some times unplanned things happen in our lives that are out of our control, i'm used to being the one helping others and now i'm on the other side but i know God has a plan for me and my Blessings well come, i'm asking my friends & Family for any size donations if possible, come out this Sunday even if its just to say hi or pray with me.
> 
> Thank you, God Bless,
> Kowboy & Family
> 
> When: this Sunday Oct 10th
> Time: 12-6pm
> Where: AutoZone 4630 Gus Thomasson Mesquite TX 75150
> Cost: any size donation
> Benefiting: Street KingZ Kowboy Family save a home.
> Other: DJ Eddie and Food
> 214-957-7881
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

Fidel and Thomas (MAJESTICS DFW) on the road 287 to Vegas...... Followed the homies on my way to LV.....


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## street kingz

This is Kowboy, from my Family We thank you for your Blessings.
I been known to help others but this time im on the othere side, i went thru some bumps in the road and got my self behind on our home. We have 25 days to get cought up b4 foreclose, so i'm reaching out for help. 
The pwr of prayer is great and I know God has a plan for me & durring my struggles my faith grows stronger even when I am weak. Much luv for all my friends, fAMILY, ULA, Mouse, Gabby,Ty Thompson SONIC, car/ bikes clubs for your support, Blessings & prayers..
{{{{Here is the info on the two fundraiser events}}}}

::::Kowboy 1st event::::
Car/bike wash fundraiser Sun Oct 10th
Time: 12-6pm Cost: any size donation
Where: AutoZone 4630 Gus Thomasson Mesquite TX 75150
Benefiting: save a home.
Enjoy DJ Eddie Mixxx and Food.

::::2nd event for Kowboy & DJ Jaun::::
{Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show}
Sun, October 24, 12pm – 5pm
Sonic Drive Inn, 3710, West Illinois, Dallas, Texas,75221 

Please join Fatcars, Unique Karz, Sonic America's Drive Inn, Vip Promotionz and Street Kingz for a Special Car Show Event.
We are reaching out with the help of the ULA Car Club Members to help two family's in there time of need 100 % of the Proceeds will be given to these family's to help them out.
Registration $10.00. There will be Free Dash Plaques to the First 50. {Special Discounts on Sonics Delicious Food}
Show is Open to All Makes and Models of Vehicles. 
DJ Eddie Mixxx Pumping Out the Sounds.
This is a Full Family Event, Top 30 Show, 50/50 Pot, Auction Items and a few surprises. All Donations Will Be Accepted.
Registration 12: and Close at 2m.
{Questions} Call Mouse @ 940-231-9956. Gabby @ 469-632-6993 
Ty Thompson @ 214-339-3232 Kowboy 214-957-7881 
This is what the Car/bike Club Community is all about, UNITY! 
{Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show We hope to see all of you there}


----------



## lil joe

Hoptober fest picnic


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

Cockrell Hill festival and Prinsipales c.c. friday night out pic's coming soon!


----------



## caprice72

TTT


----------



## lil joe

Cockrell Hill Festival!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

Principales c.c. Friday nights at Taqueria Arandas!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

Caution High Volume   !!!!!!  :biggrin: 
i was by the dj




 :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX

*LRM Posted uP all the pix from our 8th Annual Picnic*

*See all the pix that didn't make the magazine - 
Direct Link: *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1011_lrmp_majestix_c_c_8th_annual_picnic/index.html


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Oct 12 2010, 01:30 PM~18791372
> *LRM Posted uP all the pix from our 8th Annual Picnic
> 
> See all the pix that didn't make the magazine -
> Direct Link: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1011_lrmp_majestix_c_c_8th_annual_picnic/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Killa37

*Congratulations to my boy Ruben Rodriguez for winning 1st in mild customs at Vegas super show*. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by Killa37_@Oct 13 2010, 10:42 AM~18799160
> *Congratulations to my boy Ruben Rodriguez for winning 1st in mild customs at Vegas super show. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Congrats bro... :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## primo507

ORALE HOMEBOY! CONGRATS ON THE WIN .. FROM YOUR HOMEBOY (PRIMO)


----------



## Homie Styln

Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..


----------



## Homie Styln

> Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..
> =============================================
> 
> Blast off tomorrow...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/21 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT ...WE HAD A VERY SUCCESSFUL CAR WASH :h5: 

ULA
JOKERZ
DIAMOND CITY
C.J.
ROLLERZ ONLY
CHRISTOLOGY
STRICKY BUSINESS
PRINCIPALES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
MYSTIC DREAMZ
ESTILO
TEXAS RANFLAS
COWBOY LIFE
STREET KINGS
LOW LYFE
FROST CUSTOMS
INSANITY
LA FAMILIA
SIMPLY STUNNIN
LIMITED EDITION
LATIN STYLE

JESSE VASQUEZ - FLYERS

'SPECIAL THANKS" TO SONIC DRIVE-IN "TY" 

AND ANY "SOLO RIDERS" OUT THERE SHOWING YOUR SUPPORT !! 

**** IF I MISSED ANYONE, PLEASE FORGIVE ME...IT WAS A CRAZY BUSY DAY !!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18841746
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT ...WE HAD A VERY SUCCESSFUL CAR WASH  :h5:
> 
> ESTILO
> TEXAS RANFLAS
> COWBOY LIFE
> STREET KINGS
> LOW LYFE
> FROST CUSTOMS
> INSANITY
> LA FAMILIA
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> LIMITED EDITION
> LATIN STYLE
> 
> JESSE VASQUEZ - FLYERS
> 
> 'SPECIAL THANKS" TO SONIC DRIVE-IN "TY"
> 
> AND ANY "SOLO RIDERS" OUT THERE SHOWING YOUR SUPPORT !!
> 
> **** IF I MISSED ANYONE, PLEASE FORGIVE ME...IT WAS A CRAZY BUSY DAY !!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18841746
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT ...WE HAD A VERY SUCCESSFUL CAR WASH  :h5:
> 
> ULA
> JOKERZ
> DIAMOND CITY
> C.J.
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CHRISTOLOGY
> STRICKY BUSINESS
> PRINCIPALES
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> MYSTIC DREAMZ
> ESTILO
> TEXAS RANFLAS
> COWBOY LIFE
> STREET KINGS
> LOW LYFE
> FROST CUSTOMS
> INSANITY
> LA FAMILIA
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> LIMITED EDITION
> LATIN STYLE
> 
> JESSE VASQUEZ - FLYERS
> 
> 'SPECIAL THANKS" TO SONIC DRIVE-IN "TY"
> 
> AND ANY "SOLO RIDERS" OUT THERE SHOWING YOUR SUPPORT !!
> 
> **** IF I MISSED ANYONE, PLEASE FORGIVE ME...IT WAS A CRAZY BUSY DAY !!
> *



ALSO SPECIAL THANKS TO : "DJ GEMINI" & "DJ JUAN V" 
THEY KEPT THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" ALIVE AND MOVING WITH THE JAMZ !!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18841746
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT ...WE HAD A VERY SUCCESSFUL CAR WASH  :h5:
> 
> ULA
> JOKERZ
> DIAMOND CITY
> C.J.
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CHRISTOLOGY
> STRICKY BUSINESS
> PRINCIPALES
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> MYSTIC DREAMZ
> ESTILO
> TEXAS RANFLAS
> COWBOY LIFE
> STREET KINGS
> LOW LYFE
> FROST CUSTOMS
> INSANITY
> LA FAMILIA
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> LIMITED EDITION
> LATIN STYLE
> 
> JESSE VASQUEZ - FLYERS :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> 'SPECIAL THANKS" TO SONIC DRIVE-IN "TY"
> 
> AND ANY "SOLO RIDERS" OUT THERE SHOWING YOUR SUPPORT !!
> 
> **** IF I MISSED ANYONE, PLEASE FORGIVE ME...IT WAS A CRAZY BUSY DAY !!
> *


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 214Tex

:h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 25 2010, 08:31 AM~18900928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/04 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214Tex

I got some brand new tires for sale 155/80-13 white walls Classic Radial looks like cornell . I just bought them but the ride I'm  looking at has 22 so I'm going that route first.

I know most people can wait til next year some time but If you need a new set right now come get them $$$

Mando 214-693-4019


----------



## theoso8

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## OC STYLE '64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 08:59 PM~18962011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens this Saturday!!!! 4pm meeting up at the Old Winn-Dixie parking lot in Oak Cliff. Going to Ft. Worth. Bring a sweater/jacket, cause we're cruisin'.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD




----------



## 214Tex




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 3 2010, 06:58 AM~18974060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214Tex

4 brand new Firestone Fr380 for sale 155/80-13 white wall

214-693-4019


----------



## TOP DOG '64

A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:

Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: $275 per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 11 2010, 08:28 AM~19041685
> *A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:
> 
> Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s
> Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
> Price: $275 per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
> Contact: Juan  214.868.6670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yo let's see it on a wheel all cleaned up :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> *Carlos Polishing *:thumbsup:
> 
> parts given to Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved by me :biggrin: , Ricardo 214-478-0632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chromed by Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

*N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC*

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

*"More Than 100 Awards"*

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC, DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

*"MODEL CAR CONTEST"*

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

*"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"*

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

*"BEST OF AWARD"*

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

*"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"*

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

*"REGISTRATION"*

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

*LOCATION*

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Check this out Homies Techniques LA, Majestics, Good Times and many more LA*

Hellafyde Records


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## mrouija

Hope to see you guys defend your Association title at Magnificos!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/18 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln

To all concerned, today is Hugo's funeral, it at the chruch on Illinois across from players, Gil (Estillo) and Louie (LM Cust) wanted to get as many lowriders as possible out.. I know this late notice need to there by 9:30am today


----------



## lil joe

A few pictures from Odessa Tx!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Nov 23 2010, 09:34 PM~19148302
> *
> *


 RIP Homie! :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Nov 23 2010, 10:34 PM~19148302
> *
> *


RIP BIG JUICE! :angel:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 24 2010, 04:26 PM~19154525


:wow: Mas? :thumbsup: Nice pics Joe.


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Nov 24 2010, 03:29 PM~19154552-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 24 2010, 04:26 PM~19154525
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Mas? :thumbsup: Nice pics Joe.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 Thanks homie! More coming!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

3rd place 90's mild


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

TTT!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 12/02 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Nov 23 2010, 11:34 PM~19148302
> *
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: Big Juice Homie!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

just reminder to purchase your CHRISTMAS PARTY tickets thursday at the meeting! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

***TOY DRIVE INFO:***

*SATURDAY DEC 4TH NITE
SONIC DRIVE-IN (OAK CLIFF)
ILLINOIS NEAR WESTMORELAND...
CHRIS (LA FAMILIA CC) WILL BE COLLECTING UNWRAPPED GIFTS

*SUNDAY DEC 5TH 1-5PM
AWARDS TO GO (CAR SHOW)
3160 SATURN (GARLAND)
$10 REG. W/ A UNWRAPPED GIFTFOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT GABBY (UNIQUE KARZ)

*SUNDAY DEC 12TH 1P
MEET @ JOE'S BURGERS (SOONER THE BETTER)
CARAVAN TO OK SPORTS BAR 
BRING AS MANY UNWRAPPED GIFTS AS POSSIBLE 


***SPONSORSHIP FOR KIDS NITE OUT:***
SATURDAY DEC 11TH 5:30-8P
SAMUELL PARK
ANYONE/CAR CLUBS WANTING TO SPONSOR A CHILD PLEASE CONTACT ISELA OR JOE FOR MORE INFORMATION.

***ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY:***

FRIDAY DEC 17TH 8P-1A
EVENTS IN THE CLIFF
2602 S. ZANG BLVD (DALLAS)
DRESS TO IMPRESS
BYOB 
$30/COUPLE
CONTACT ISELA FOR TICKET(S)


----------



## 214Tex

Santa Cops


----------



## mrouija

Congratulations Dallas ULA for being one of the 1st inductees into the WEGO Hall of Fame. Association Champions 4 years in a row!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 9 2010, 10:44 AM~19282295
> *Congratulations Dallas ULA for being one of the 1st inductees into the WEGO Hall of Fame.  Association Champions 4 years in a row!
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

***TOY DRIVE INFO:***


<span style=\'color:red\'>*SUNDAY DEC 12TH 1:00P
MEET @ JOE'S BURGERS (SOONER THE BETTER)
CARAVAN TO OK SPORTS BAR 
*BRING AS MANY UNWRAPPED GIFTS AS POSSIBLE* 


***SPONSORSHIP FOR KIDS NITE OUT:***
SATURDAY DEC 11TH 5:30-8P
SAMUELL PARK
ANYONE/CAR CLUBS WANTING TO SPONSOR A CHILD PLEASE CONTACT ISELA OR JOE FOR MORE INFORMATION.

***ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY:***

FRIDAY DEC 17TH 8P-1A
EVENTS IN THE CLIFF
2602 S. ZANG BLVD (DALLAS)
DRESS TO IMPRESS
BYOB 
$30/COUPLE
CONTACT ISELA FOR TICKET(S)
TICKETS ARE FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED!
</span>


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

GOOOD INFO!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 9 2010, 09:44 AM~19282295
> *Congratulations Dallas ULA for being one of the 1st inductees into the WEGO Hall of Fame.  Association Champions 4 years in a row!
> *




Oh yea!!! Weres our ring...  lol j/k... Nice trophy & Banner... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 9 2010, 09:29 AM~19282595
> *Oh yea!!! Weres our ring...    lol j/k... Nice trophy & Banner...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## 214Tex

*SUNDAY DEC 12TH 1P
MEET @ JOE'S BURGERS (SOONER THE BETTER)
CARAVAN TO OK SPORTS BAR 
BRING AS MANY UNWRAPPED GIFTS AS POSSIBLE


----------



## 214Tex

DRESS WARM , the weather will be mid 50,s low 60,s 




:biggrin: * :biggrin: * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT ULA!


----------



## lil joe

We'l be there with the camara and toy's


----------



## 214Tex

Good turnout :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 12 2010, 08:25 AM~19306402
> *Good turnout  :biggrin:
> *


 X2! Il post pics tomorrow!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
**LAST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
THURSDAY 12/16 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

REMINDER: ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY IS FRIDAY 12/17...IF YOU NEED TO PURCHASE A TICKET PLEASE CONTACT ME :cheesy: 


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214Tex

:thumbsup: ULA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

purchase your CHRISTMAS PARTY tickets thursday at the meeting...still some available :0


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 13 2010, 12:43 PM~19315564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: ULA
> *



:thumbsup: good job ULA


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2010, 02:55 PM~19335089
> *:thumbsup:  good job ULA
> 
> *



NEW CAR CLUB !

POST PICS OF YALL SLABS OG


----------



## 214loco

Sellin my 13s black in good condition askin 350 with a spare...askin 350

Willin to trade stock fleetwood brougham wheels and cash

Or

In dash n cash

PM or e mail me [email protected]


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 15 2010, 10:59 PM~19338296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice Truck......


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Better Late then Never!!! I say... lol 


*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/3rdTurkeyTrax.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - 3rd Annual Turkey Trax Autorama Show</a>*





Enjoy!!!






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/Fallback2010.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - FallBack 2010 Show</a>*






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/SignatureSunday.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - Signature Sunday (WEGO Tour) </a>*






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

christmas party tickets still available...i will be at the meeting an hour early (7:30p) if you would like to purchase...$30/couple...first come, first serve


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## OC STYLE '64

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 09:37 PM~19363780
> *ORALE CARNALES HERE IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR DATES FOR NOW MORE SHOWS TO BE ADDED WHAT SUCKS THEY MOVED THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW TO MAY INSTEAD OF MARCH, </span>
> LRM 2011 Tour Dates:
> 05/15/11 Phoenix, AZ*
> 6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> *9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
> 9/25/11 Woodland, CA *
> 10/9/11 Las Vegas, NV
> More changes may be made as we may be adding more stops.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## regal_swaga

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## I.C. Joker

1911 north griffin st 
Downtown Dallas 
In the west end 
CLUB DRAMA 
$1 drinks before 11 pm
$2 drinks after 11 pm 
Come in your club shirts 
Come and party on x mas eve 
Call me for VIP service 
972-890-5591


----------



## phatcity214




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 22 2010, 02:22 PM~19395259
> *1911 north griffin st
> Downtown Dallas
> In the west end
> CLUB DRAMA
> $1 drinks before 11 pm
> $2 drinks after 11 pm
> Come in your club shirts
> Come and party on x mas eve
> Call me for VIP service
> 972-890-5591
> *



Allready....... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## D~LowLady~E

Happy Holidays.
~Car Show Mom~


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

Merry Christmas to all my friends in the ULA, have a blessed year all my friends and take care.. Have a Happy New Years and a Great 2011... Remember were all 'United'... Homie John and Carol...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TOP DOG '64

1st Car Show of the year...

 * Annual New Years Day Show*










*Jan 1 / Saturday / 10 am - 2 pm Garland, Texas*
Taco Casa, 6118 Broadway Blvd. @ IH30 in Garland, Texas.
Full car, truck and motorcycle show. Open to ALL Kinds of Cars. 
24 Class Show PLUS 3 Best Of Show. 
Registration begins at 9 a.m. Entry Fee: $15
All profits to Jonathan's Place, an Emergency Shelter for Abused Children. 
More info: call Gary at 214-649-5220 or email: [email protected]


----------



## MR.HITMAN

WAD UP, CHECK THIS SONG OUT,MY HOMEBOYS D.T.A DID THIS SONG FOR ALL THE DALLAS CAR CLUBS......

LET ME KNOW WAT YAL THINK?!


----------



## TechniquesOG

* The first ULC meeting of the year will be here too we have special guest coming to promote the new movie the Green Hornet …. Pass the word

Jan 7, 2011
*


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 AM~19456859
> *1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> Annual New Years Day Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 / Saturday / 10 am - 2 pm                  Garland, Texas
> Taco Casa, 6118 Broadway Blvd. @ IH30 in Garland, Texas.
> Full car, truck and motorcycle show. Open to ALL Kinds of Cars.
> 24 Class Show PLUS 3 Best Of Show.
> Registration begins at 9 a.m. Entry Fee: $15
> All profits to Jonathan's Place, an Emergency Shelter for Abused Children.
> More info: call Gary at 214-649-5220 or email: [email protected]
> *


WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## TechniquesOG

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Congrats to Cowboys Life CC :biggrin: 

Looking good in today's ( Saturday ) metro section of the Dallas Morning News paper


----------



## 214Tex

Cowboys Life Car Club dazzles tailgaters with its customized vehicles

Posted: 12/31/2010 10:44 PM
By KATHERINE LEAL UNMUTH / The Dallas Morning News [email protected] |

ARLINGTON - Outside Cowboys Stadium, one group of tailgaters always draws a crowd.

Passers-by stop to pose and snap photos of a line of cars glittering in shades of blue and silver. The Dallas Cowboys star covers hoods, tires, seats, even steering wheels.

The thump of a car stereo's bass creates a festive atmosphere. A Chevy Suburban - Big Blu - hisses and bounces up and down on its tires. Doors open up like wings.

For a group of extended family and friends who grew up together in Oak Cliff, a passion for America's Team and their love of custom cars has become the Cowboys Life Car Club.

"Some people like to hunt; I like to buy rims," said Fernando Alvarez. "Cowboys Life is a lifestyle."

Each member wears a necklace with the star and the club's logo. Club president Jose Saldivar said the group started out simply.

"We added decals here and there," he said. "Then last year we added the customized artwork."

The group doesn't attend games. Instead, they park their cars together, pitch a tent and watch the game on television from parking lot A near Rangers Ballpark in Arlington. They'd like to become a fixture at the home games, something people expect to see.

These are not fair weather fans.

"It's nice to see Texas natives so happy to represent the Dallas Cowboys," said Candice Hawley of Dallas, after she posed in front of several cars. The vehicles all have names. Saldivar owns Dynasty, a Chevrolet pickup outfitted with suede seats, that shows five Super Bowl trophies with former coaches Tom Landry and Jimmy Johnson on its hood. Big Show, a Denali, has a dark blue star on the hood.

Raymond Ortiz outfitted his children's Power Wheels powered riding toys in Cowboys gear. His car, Big Blu, has Tom Landry in profile in front of the five Super Bowl trophies on its hood, and the years that they were won are on the tires.

Multiple televisions are in the car, and he plans to add more.

He also created Da Playmaker, a Chevy Tahoe that features Michael Irvin on the hood. The car is for his wife, Lizde, in honor of her favorite player.

Space is left for Irvin to sign it in the future if he sees it.

"I wanted it to look classy and sexy like her," he said.

"It's customized to her liking."

The group of 16 only formed a year ago. But in addition to home games, they've appeared at car shows, parades and benefits. They traveled to spring training in San Antonio.

They're part of the Dallas United Lowrider Association.

Thousands of dollars are invested in the vehicles.

A 2004 white Avalanche belonging to Alvarez was recently stolen. It had stars frosted on the windows, wheels that lit up and several televisions. But he plans to rebuild.

Fans clearly enjoy the spectacle.

"I like the old-school pride, the tribute they have with the murals," said Fritz Barton. "It's really well done. It looks sharp."

At the last home game, Kurt Strasser of Garden City, Kan., lingered to take photos of many of the cars.

"It's an awesome display of their affection for the Cowboys," he said.

"I haven't ever seen anything like it. It's a good way to honor your team."


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 1 2011, 04:30 PM~19475956
> *Cowboys Life Car Club dazzles tailgaters with its customized vehicles
> 
> Posted: 12/31/2010 10:44 PM
> By KATHERINE LEAL UNMUTH / The Dallas Morning News [email protected] |
> 
> ARLINGTON - Outside Cowboys Stadium, one group of tailgaters always draws a crowd.
> 
> Passers-by stop to pose and snap photos of a line of cars glittering in shades of blue and silver. The Dallas Cowboys star covers hoods, tires, seats, even steering wheels.
> 
> The thump of a car stereo's bass creates a festive atmosphere. A Chevy Suburban - Big Blu - hisses and bounces up and down on its tires. Doors open up like wings.
> 
> For a group of extended family and friends who grew up together in Oak Cliff, a passion for America's Team and their love of custom cars has become the Cowboys Life Car Club.
> 
> "Some people like to hunt; I like to buy rims," said Fernando Alvarez. "Cowboys Life is a lifestyle."
> 
> Each member wears a necklace with the star and the club's logo. Club president Jose Saldivar said the group started out simply.
> 
> "We added decals here and there," he said. "Then last year we added the customized artwork."
> 
> The group doesn't attend games. Instead, they park their cars together, pitch a tent and watch the game on television from parking lot A near Rangers Ballpark in Arlington. They'd like to become a fixture at the home games, something people expect to see.
> 
> These are not fair weather fans.
> 
> "It's nice to see Texas natives so happy to represent the Dallas Cowboys," said Candice Hawley of Dallas, after she posed in front of several cars. The vehicles all have names. Saldivar owns Dynasty, a Chevrolet pickup outfitted with suede seats, that shows five Super Bowl trophies with former coaches Tom Landry and Jimmy Johnson on its hood. Big Show, a Denali, has a dark blue star on the hood.
> 
> Raymond Ortiz outfitted his children's Power Wheels powered riding toys in Cowboys gear. His car, Big Blu, has Tom Landry in profile in front of the five Super Bowl trophies on its hood, and the years that they were won are on the tires.
> 
> Multiple televisions are in the car, and he plans to add more.
> 
> He also created Da Playmaker, a Chevy Tahoe that features Michael Irvin on the hood. The car is for his wife, Lizde, in honor of her favorite player.
> 
> Space is left for Irvin to sign it in the future if he sees it.
> 
> "I wanted it to look classy and sexy like her," he said.
> 
> "It's customized to her liking."
> 
> The group of 16 only formed a year ago. But in addition to home games, they've appeared at car shows, parades and benefits. They traveled to spring training in San Antonio.
> 
> They're part of the Dallas United Lowrider Association.
> 
> Thousands of dollars are invested in the vehicles.
> 
> A 2004 white Avalanche belonging to Alvarez was recently stolen. It had stars frosted on the windows, wheels that lit up and several televisions. But he plans to rebuild.
> 
> Fans clearly enjoy the spectacle.
> 
> "I like the old-school pride, the tribute they have with the murals," said Fritz Barton. "It's really well done. It looks sharp."
> 
> At the last home game, Kurt Strasser of Garden City, Kan., lingered to take photos of many of the cars.
> 
> "It's an awesome display of their affection for the Cowboys," he said.
> 
> "I haven't ever seen anything like it. It's a good way to honor your team."
> *


 Orale! Congrats Cowboys Life C.C.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:34 PM~19474648
> *TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64

New Years Day Annual Car Show at Taco Casa, there was at least 200 rides there, I was #121 and it was all kinds...


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## 214Tex

ITS 2011 ! 

* :biggrin: * :biggrin: * :biggrin: *


----------



## mrouija

Haven't finalized a Dallas area shop...let me know if you are interested...


----------



## 97.9 The Beat

Congrats on the write up Cowboys Life C.C. that's big!!!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## SergDog82




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Congrats to Cowboys Life :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 1 2011, 06:30 PM~19475956
> *Cowboys Life Car Club dazzles tailgaters with its customized vehicles
> 
> Posted: 12/31/2010 10:44 PM
> By KATHERINE LEAL UNMUTH / The Dallas Morning News [email protected] |
> 
> ARLINGTON - Outside Cowboys Stadium, one group of tailgaters always draws a crowd.
> 
> Passers-by stop to pose and snap photos of a line of cars glittering in shades of blue and silver. The Dallas Cowboys star covers hoods, tires, seats, even steering wheels.
> 
> The thump of a car stereo's bass creates a festive atmosphere. A Chevy Suburban - Big Blu - hisses and bounces up and down on its tires. Doors open up like wings.
> 
> For a group of extended family and friends who grew up together in Oak Cliff, a passion for America's Team and their love of custom cars has become the Cowboys Life Car Club.
> 
> "Some people like to hunt; I like to buy rims," said Fernando Alvarez. "Cowboys Life is a lifestyle."
> 
> Each member wears a necklace with the star and the club's logo. Club president Jose Saldivar said the group started out simply.
> 
> "We added decals here and there," he said. "Then last year we added the customized artwork."
> 
> The group doesn't attend games. Instead, they park their cars together, pitch a tent and watch the game on television from parking lot A near Rangers Ballpark in Arlington. They'd like to become a fixture at the home games, something people expect to see.
> 
> These are not fair weather fans.
> 
> "It's nice to see Texas natives so happy to represent the Dallas Cowboys," said Candice Hawley of Dallas, after she posed in front of several cars. The vehicles all have names. Saldivar owns Dynasty, a Chevrolet pickup outfitted with suede seats, that shows five Super Bowl trophies with former coaches Tom Landry and Jimmy Johnson on its hood. Big Show, a Denali, has a dark blue star on the hood.
> 
> Raymond Ortiz outfitted his children's Power Wheels powered riding toys in Cowboys gear. His car, Big Blu, has Tom Landry in profile in front of the five Super Bowl trophies on its hood, and the years that they were won are on the tires.
> 
> Multiple televisions are in the car, and he plans to add more.
> 
> He also created Da Playmaker, a Chevy Tahoe that features Michael Irvin on the hood. The car is for his wife, Lizde, in honor of her favorite player.
> 
> Space is left for Irvin to sign it in the future if he sees it.
> 
> "I wanted it to look classy and sexy like her," he said.
> 
> "It's customized to her liking."
> 
> The group of 16 only formed a year ago. But in addition to home games, they've appeared at car shows, parades and benefits. They traveled to spring training in San Antonio.
> 
> They're part of the Dallas United Lowrider Association.
> 
> Thousands of dollars are invested in the vehicles.
> 
> A 2004 white Avalanche belonging to Alvarez was recently stolen. It had stars frosted on the windows, wheels that lit up and several televisions. But he plans to rebuild.
> 
> Fans clearly enjoy the spectacle.
> 
> "I like the old-school pride, the tribute they have with the murals," said Fritz Barton. "It's really well done. It looks sharp."
> 
> At the last home game, Kurt Strasser of Garden City, Kan., lingered to take photos of many of the cars.
> 
> "It's an awesome display of their affection for the Cowboys," he said.
> 
> "I haven't ever seen anything like it. It's a good way to honor your team."
> *


----------



## 214Tex

I know it's way to early to post this but due to the WEGO TOUR and TORRES CAR SHOWS our date for the State Fair show has been confirmed and will be held on

SUNDAY OCTOBER 23rd of 2011
please allow us to have this date on the ULA calendar of events 

Thanks, GD


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

When is the next "ULA" meeting?


----------



## Homie Styln

========================================

Buy 12 tickets or more and get a reserved table. Reserved tables are limited so it's first come first serve..


----------



## SergDog82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 6 2011, 03:14 AM~19518954
> *
> ========================================
> 
> Buy 12 tickets or more and get a reserved table. Reserved tables are limited so it's first come first serve..
> *


 :0


----------



## 214Tex

ULA MEETING
**FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 

:cheesy: THANKS,

:0 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas+Jan 4 2011, 07:55 AM~19498569-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SergDog82_@Jan 4 2011, 05:32 AM~19498296
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ROSCO

*SOLANOS & MAJESTIX*


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 6 2011, 09:06 AM~19519982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> **FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
> THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> 
> :cheesy: THANKS,
> 
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

>


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*


----------



## MAJESTIX

*www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>









*


----------



## 214Tex

GOOD MORNING ULA :biggrin: 










It's another cold day hope everyone had fun yesterday in the snow


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

"ULA"


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 9 2011, 12:51 PM~19547933
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 214Tex

FOR THE ULA :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 11 2011, 08:17 AM~19564851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE ULA  :biggrin:
> *


 X72


----------



## RML3864




----------



## STATION X

*WHERE'S THE EASTER SUNDAY PICNIC GOING TO BE AT THIS YEAR???

FLAG POLE HILL I HOPE*.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 11 2011, 11:53 AM~19566364
> *WATCH "SOUTHLAND" TONIGHT ON TNT, TECHNIQUES CC, HELLAFYDE, HELLAFYDRAULICS ARE IN THIS EPISODE, CHECK OUT THE SCREEN SHOTS BELOW..
> *



If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 12:46 PM~19585400
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 12 2011, 01:49 PM~19576713
> *If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 12 2011, 01:06 PM~19575913
> *X2*


----------



## 214Tex

X3 :biggrin: 

The ULA should be getting together sometime soon to start the year off . I think next week but could be wrong 


We ready  G / D


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 6 2011, 09:06 AM~19519982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> **FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
> THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> 
> :cheesy: THANKS,
> 
> :0  :0
> *


TTT


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2011, 04:15 PM~19576428
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
**FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Carlos Polishing

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## TechniquesOG

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*

















MANDO & JOHN REMEMBER THESE DAYS


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 17 2011, 11:14 AM~19619874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> **FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
> THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

"U.L.A."!!!


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

see yall at the meeting! :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga

ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/972374-7433 FOR INFO


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting to nite at the old location Smokey's at 8:30.... 
Please pass this on to everyone.
Smokies BBQ
5300 East Lancaster Avenue
Fort Worth, TX 76112-6360


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT for the "U.L.A."


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 23 2011, 02:08 PM~19675034
> *TTT for the "U.L.A."
> *


 X72!


----------



## 214Tex

X214 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hahahahaha....


----------



## project 79

X0 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP*


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19681983
> *THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## SAM TORRES

It good to be back I'll be at the meeting Thursday see all of you there   :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 31 2011, 11:16 AM~19744707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>
> due to weather...tonite's meeting is cancelled...next meeting is Feb 17th & there will be a presidental meeting on Feb. 24th...please pass the word. thank you.
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

> ===============================================
> 
> It's on tonite, we still have tickets available at the door...
> 
> Take I-30 to 183 exit, just west of down town Ft Worth, turns into White Settlement Rd...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/17 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Homie Styln

What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth / Dallas (ULA) wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC - MAY 15, 2011


LOCATION - TBA


FLYER - COMING SOON


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

reminder: ULA presidential meeting tomorrow @ 8pm
"D" bar :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 23 2011, 12:25 PM~19941568
> *reminder: ULA presidential meeting tomorrow @ 8pm
> "D" bar :biggrin:
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 23 2011, 04:54 PM~19943448
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

T T T x2 :biggrin: 


Probably one of the last meetings at the D Bar


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 23 2011, 04:54 PM~19943448
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 Did you get my Pm?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 28 2011, 01:22 PM~19980890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 03/03 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> 
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> *


----------



## veterano48

VETERANOS NEW RIDE 1947 CHEVY CONVERTABLE JUST GOT IT.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 1 2011, 06:33 PM~19991940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETERANOS NEW RIDE 1947 CHEVY CONVERTABLE JUST GOT IT.
> *


 Orale! looks good and solid!


----------



## 214Tex

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 


Thursday already :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: ready...


think we shall do shots at midnite to celebrate my birthday :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX

We will post new location soon...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 3 2011, 08:39 PM~20010167
> *We will post new location soon...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 3 2011, 07:39 PM~20010167
> *We will post new location soon...
> *


 Looking foward to this one!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy:


----------



## mrouija

Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT!!!


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 06:34 AM~20040794
> *Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## veterano48

VETERANOS C C BURBEN COMING THIS SUMMER


----------



## juangotti

It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix[/b]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/17 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 03:26 AM~20079472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass flyer!! :cheesy:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Wasssss up everyone see you there!!


----------



## 214Tex

Sounds like uuuurbody ready for dis market hall show  




Bump Bump pass :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 15 2011, 09:14 AM~20096104
> *Sounds like uuuurbody ready for dis market hall show
> Bump Bump pass  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ON


----------



## veterano48

VETERANOS 47 FLLETLINE COMING SOON THIS PIC WAS 1 YEAR AGO


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

basic flyer for now...meeting tonite!


----------



## 214Tex

Bump Bump

Pass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Bump


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 24 2011, 08:07 AM~20167782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 17 2011, 02:20 PM~20114016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basic flyer for now...meeting tonite!
> *


is there gunna be room to park all the cars , the parking there is limited


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Mar 24 2011, 06:55 PM~20172047
> *is there gunna be room to park all the cars , the parking there is limited
> *


If we get there early, no need to worry about that... :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 28 2011, 10:50 AM~20200762
> *If we get there early, no need to worry about that... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah :biggrin: 

What that poorhispanic said :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/31 - 8:30P
**NEW LOCATION**
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD
DALLAS, TX 75207

<img src=\'http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188766_201150523239555_100000338253450_621518_8093586_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)



THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## TOP DOG '64

A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:

Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670

Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area


----------



## marble_72

does anyone know where to go to get regeister for the DUB show?


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by marble_72_@Mar 30 2011, 04:43 AM~20216413
> *does anyone know where to go to get regeister for the DUB show?
> *


Here it is :biggrin: 

WWW.DUBSHOWTOUR.COM

Stroll down to car show info

Pick Dallas show

Hit registration 

And it will put you where you need to be


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Come support "GARLANDS-FINEST" in a donation car wash! 

This Saturday from 8am to 3pm.

O'Reilly Auto Parts 
1515 South 1st 
Garland Tx 75040


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 30 2011, 06:28 AM~20216518
> *Here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> WWW.DUBSHOWTOUR.COM
> 
> Stroll down to car show info
> 
> Pick Dallas show
> 
> Hit registration
> 
> And it will put you where you need to be
> *


FYI to those interested... 

Cost: $50 Entry (2 Wristbands)

Deadline: 2 Weeks





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER:
<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ULA MEETING MEETING 
THURSDAY 03/31- 8:30P
**NEW LOCATION**
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD
DALLAS, TX 75207

<img src=\'http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188766_201150523239555_100000338253450_621518_8093586_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## OC STYLE '64




----------



## Homie Styln

ULC MEETING TOMORROW AT SMOKEY'S BBQ FT WORTH.. 8:30pm


----------



## Homie Styln

LAKERS = Championship team roll over Mav's...


----------



## 214Tex

Please come out and support this block party taking place this Sunday April 3rd from 1pm to 5pm. All that's required is an hour of your time to help give support to another ULA local event.

7303 FERGUSON Rd located 1 block north of the intersection of I-30 , there will be food fun and games . The 50/50 barber shop for more information 214 - 710 - 0691.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2011, 10:18 PM~20232847
> *LAKERS = Championship team roll over Mav's...
> *



Your a weird fella... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 1 2011, 11:54 AM~20235686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please come out and support this block party taking place this Sunday April 3rd from 1pm to 5pm. All that's required is an hour of your time to help give support to another ULA local event.
> 
> 7303 FERGUSON Rd located 1 block north of the intersection of I-30 , there will be food fun and games . The 50/50 barber shop for more information 214 - 710 - 0691.
> *


 

 ALSO another ULA event tomorrow...
Come support "GARLANDS-FINEST" in a donation car wash! This Saturday from 8am to 3pm. OReilly Auto Parts - 1515 South 1st in G-Town


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 1 2011, 12:18 AM~20232847
> *LAKERS = Championship team roll over Mav's...
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 1 2011, 11:25 AM~20236254
> *
> 
> ALSO another ULA event tomorrow...
> Come support "GARLANDS-FINEST" in a donation car wash! This Saturday from 8am to 3pm. OReilly Auto Parts - 1515 South 1st in G-Town
> *


Yo ORTIZ , let Freddy know what oreileys we get a couple cars out there for a minute thanks


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Kool


----------



## Loco 61

*If You Get A Chance Come OUt ANd Get Your RIde Cleaned...*


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2011, 10:22 PM~20240561
> *If You Get A Chance Come OUt ANd Get Your RIde Cleaned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Carlos J seemed to young and full of life .
God,,,,, bless the Jimenez family.


----------



## 214Tex

ALSO another ULA event tomorrow...
Come support "GARLANDS-FINEST" in a donation car wash! This Saturday from 8am to 3pm. OReilly Auto Parts - 1515 South 1st in G-Town


----------



## 214Tex

Please come out and support this block party taking place this Sunday April 3rd from 1pm to 5pm. All that's required is an hour of your time to help give support to another ULA local event.

7303 FERGUSON Rd located 1 block north of the intersection of I-30 , there will be food fun and games . The 50/50 barber shop for more information 214 - 710 - 0691.


----------



## 214Tex

*If You Get A Chance Come OUt ANd Get Your RIde Cleaned...*









TODAY in FtWorth Tx


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 2 2011, 08:23 AM~20241615
> *RIP My Little Homie Carlos
> :angel:*


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2011, 05:33 PM~20244058
> *Thanks Homie
> RIP My Little Homie Carlos
> :angel:
> *


Thank you sir , good looking out for the Jimenez familia


----------



## 214Tex

Please come out and support this block party taking place this Sunday April 3rd from 1pm to 5pm. All that's required is an hour of your time to help give support to another ULA local event.

7303 FERGUSON Rd located 1 block north of the intersection of I-30 , there will be food fun and games . The 50/50 barber shop for more information 214 - 710 - 0691.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

Mr.Ortiz u still sellin them rims?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 3 2011, 08:12 AM~20247212
> *Mr.Ortiz u still sellin them rims?
> *



SOLD SIR.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER:

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ULA *PRESIDENTIALS* MEETING 
THURSDAY 04/07 - 8:30P
**NEW LOCATION**
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD
DALLAS, TX 75207

<img src=\'http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188766_201150523239555_100000338253450_621518_8093586_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

CORRECTION:

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ULA *PRESIDENTIALS* MEETING 
THURSDAY 04/07 

****7PM****

Samuell Grand Park
6200 East Grand 
Dallas, TX

pass the info...if you have any questions contact Joe or myself


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

*If You Signed Up For The Six Flags Show PM Me Please.. Thanks*


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 5 2011, 08:14 AM~20263367
> *
> CORRECTION:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ULA PRESIDENTIALS MEETING
> THURSDAY 04/07
> 
> ****7PM****
> 
> Samuell Grand Park
> 6200 East Grand
> Dallas, TX
> 
> pass the info...if you have any questions contact Joe or myself
> 
> *


Oh hell, ULA showed up at the carrizales place and now is shut down...lmao!


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 5 2011, 07:14 AM~20263367
> *
> CORRECTION:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ULA PRESIDENTIALS MEETING
> THURSDAY 04/07
> 
> ****7PM****
> 
> Samuell Grand Park
> 6200 East Grand
> Dallas, TX
> 
> pass the info...if you have any questions contact Joe or myself
> 
> *


 :0 Chale Holmz

We are gonna meet at Samuell Park to go over any questions and or concerns that the ULA may have over the new location. It wouldn't be fair to talk or rag on the new location in front of the staff and owner

Atleast I think this is why


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 7 2011, 12:39 PM~20282606
> *:0 Chale Holmz
> 
> We are gonna meet at Samuell Park to go over any questions and or concerns that the ULA may have over the new location. It wouldn't be fair to talk or rag on the new location in front of the staff and owner
> 
> Atleast I think this is why
> *



exactly...and also have a walk-thru on the park if anyone has any questions for Easter Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX

The new STREET LOW MAGAZINE is out #61
Check out the feature from last year's Majestix Picnic.

Story Written by: Joe Sotelo
Photography by: VGP


----------



## Homie Styln

Hi All,

Jimmy Baca's son Gabe and a filmmaker from New York are working on a documentary version of Jimmy's award-winning memoir, A Place to Stand, and are looking for funding. 

They put together a website where you can watch a trailer, donate and find out more information. Check it out: http://www.aplacetostandmovie.com. 

This is looking like it's going to be a really powerful film. It isn't just about Jimmy but expands out to talk about prison, poetry and education as well. So far they've gotten interviews with Jimmy, Luis Valdez, Helen Mirren, Taylor Hackford, other authors and poets, and even some of Jimmy's old cellmates. If you know any people or organizations that might be interested in supporting the film, please share this website with them! These guys can use all the support they can get. Thank you!


Hope this email finds you happy, healthy and holy!  Stacy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## -old skool-

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 05:33 PM~20304831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 10 2011, 01:59 PM~20304444
> *Hi All,
> 
> Jimmy Baca's son Gabe and a filmmaker from New York are working on a documentary version of Jimmy's award-winning memoir, A Place to Stand, and are looking for funding.
> 
> They put together a website where you can watch a trailer, donate and find out more information. Check it out: http://www.aplacetostandmovie.com.
> 
> This is looking like it's going to be a really powerful film. It isn't just about Jimmy but expands out to talk about prison, poetry and education as well. So far they've gotten interviews with Jimmy, Luis Valdez, Helen Mirren, Taylor Hackford, other authors and poets, and even some of Jimmy's old cellmates. If you know any people or organizations that might be interested in supporting the film, please share this website with them! These guys can use all the support they can get. Thank you!
> Hope this email finds you happy, healthy and holy!  Stacy
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 10 2011, 09:23 AM~20302911
> *
> The new STREET LOW MAGAZINE is out #61
> Check out the feature from last year's Majestix Picnic.
> 
> Story Written by: Joe Sotelo
> Photography by: VGP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/14 - 8:00P
**NEW LOCATION**
J Pepe's (new location) 
2720 N Stemmons Freeway (old Mardi Gras location)

<a href=\'http://www.mardigrasdallas.com/map.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mardigrasdallas.com/map.html</a>


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 11 2011, 12:42 PM~20311586
> *
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/Salazar_031/ULALogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 04/14 - 8:00P
> **NEW LOCATION**
> J Pepe's (new location)
> 2720 N Stemmons Freeway (old Mardi Gras location)
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.mardigrasdallas.com/map.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mardigrasdallas.com/map.html</a>
> 
> *


T T T :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

From Marco's Mom...

MARCO HAS BEEN THRU ALOT FOR SUCH A YOUNG AGE. HIS FIRST PNEUMONIA WAS ON HIS 1ST BIRTHDAY ON FEBUARY 7TH 2009. FROM THEN ON HIS HEALTH HAS WENT DOWN HILL. HE HAS HAD 9 EPISODES OF PNEUMONIA SINCE FEBUARY 7TH 2009. HE HAS BEEN HOSPITALIZED FOR 5 OF THEM. I KNEW FROM DAY ONE MY BABY WAS DIFFERENT AND I BEGGED THE DRS TO CHECK HIM BUT I WAS JUST TOLD THAT HE WAS FINE AND HE WOULD SOON CATCH UP. HERE ARE SOME OF HIS DIAGNOSES. 1)CHRONIC LUNG DISEASE 2)ASPIRATION 3)DYSPHAGIA 4)ESOPHAGEAL REFLUX 5)DEVOLPMENTAL DELAYS 6)SEIZURE DISORDERS & OBSTRUCTIVE SLEEP APNEA THOSE ARE A FEW OF THE THINGS THAT HE HAS WRONG MY BABY HAS BEEN THROUGH ALOT WE ARE HOMEBOUND BECAUSE OF THE FACT HIS IMMUNE SYSTEM IS SO LOW WHEN HE GOES OUT IN PUBLIC HE BRAKES OUT IN FEVER STARTS WHEEZING AND HAS TROUBLE BREATHING. A COMMON COLD FOR US IS VERY DANGEROUS FOR HIM. FOR THE PAST 2 AND 1/2 YEARS I HAVE STAYED HOME WITH HIM. WE DONT GO TO PARTIES, FAMILY GET TOGETHER S BECAUSE I RATHER US STAY HOME THEN HIM BEING PUT THROUGH ALOT MORE THEN NECCESARY. WE ONLY GO TO HIS APPT'S. MY SON DOES NOT KNOW WHAT IT IS TO BE OUTSIDE AND ENJOYING THE WEATHER OR GOING TO A PARK. IM DOING EVERYTHING I CAN TO FIND A DR TO HELP US FIGURE OUT WHAT IS WRONG WITH HIM BUT UNTIL THEN I WILL FIGHT FOR MY BABY TO GET WELL.


----------



## DALLAS-G

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## RC PREZ '64

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 13 2011, 04:59 PM~20331572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
> ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> *



ITS CONFIRMED !!! ALONG WITH THE "ROYAL CLASSICS " OFFICIAL "DJ OSO"

LADY V FROM KNON WILL BE JAM'N AT THE .......

"ROYAL CLASSICS"
30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


THE RC GIVES MUCH THANKS TO.... LADY V


----------



## theoso8

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590023


----------



## caprice72

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm taking a car to San Antonio Friday, anyone need a car hauled back to DFW area.. Let me know cause I'm coming back empty..


----------



## 214Tex

Daaang the ULA meeting last night was super packed :biggrin: I don't think I've ever seen so many people attend one meeting like last night or It could be uuurbody was just spread out . However looking Good ,


Bump Bump for the 2011 ULA :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## Oso_89

I keep hearing that nobodys goin to flag pole hill this year for Easter, que paso????


----------



## chato95ss

> _Originally posted by Oso_89_@Apr 18 2011, 12:20 PM~20364690
> *I keep hearing that nobodys goin to flag pole hill this year for Easter, que paso????
> *


samuell park in east dallas


----------



## Loco48

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## caprice72




----------



## LRN818

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Is there a presidents meeting tomorrow ? If not has a disicion been made on where to meet

Thanks have a great day folks


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## tlrepresenta

*WWW.ULADALLAS.COM*


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

*Easter Sunday at Samuel Park... 
What part of the park is RESERVED?
Is there a designated area to park the rides? 
Or is it going to be a "Free For All"???*


----------



## 214Tex

NO parking on grass so that limits the parking right there and parking will be by the recreation center and probably on street as well . 



Folks ,,,,,, it's a free for all parking and I hope next year we can take it back to flag pole. No one was able to reserve flag pole do to reservations already


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 22 2011, 09:14 AM~20395394
> *NO parking on grass so that limits the parking right there and parking will be by the recreation center and probably on street as well .
> Folks ,,,,,, it's a free for all parking and I hope next year we can take it back to flag pole. No one was able to reserve flag pole do to reservations already
> *


*Orale, thanks. That's kind of what I figured.*

*Bueno pues, a ver que pasa... *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

What time is everyone getting there?


----------



## I.C. Joker

April 24 2011La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row 2nd Annual Custom Car Show !!!!!! 
Free Food , B.Y.O.B. !!!!! Car Club's come show some love !!!!!! 
After your show , picnic's , or just wanna get away come hang with us !!!!! La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 22 2011, 12:08 PM~20396862
> *What time is everyone getting there?
> *


 4AM!


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 23 2011, 11:36 AM~20402810
> *4AM!
> *


Ghetto Dreams 3:59.59 am :biggrin: 





Q-Vole bro que pasa


----------



## topd0gg

gonna check it out with fam.


----------



## chato95ss

any one there yet


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 23 2011, 12:25 PM~20403036
> *Ghetto Dreams 3:59.59 am  :biggrin:
> Q-Vole bro que pasa
> *


 Nada Carnal aqui nomas Working on the pics to post them!


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 25 2011, 06:20 PM~20418096
> *Nada Carnal aqui nomas  Working on the pics to post them!
> *


Bro I didn't see you anywhere Sunday did you roll samuell park ?


----------



## Loco 61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 214Tex
Sup Homie?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 08:01 PM~20419108
> *Bro I didn't see you anywhere Sunday did you roll samuell park ?
> *


 Yea man me and my guys were up there grilling! 
Heres the pics!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20419123
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, 214Tex
> Sup Homie?
> *


Sup bro I see y'all did it real good this weekend  big props to you

I'm gonna roll by Friday for the meeting and some Barbeque Simon bro we see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 25 2011, 09:13 PM~20419871
> *Yea man  me and my guys were up there grilling!
> Heres the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro I thought I said hi to uuuurbody sorry I missed you . Que no we were all spread out from one end to the other
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup Project79 you guys have fun ? Happy belated Easter bro :biggrin: were te kids happy with the bikes ?


----------



## lil joe




----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 09:27 PM~20420002
> *Wasup Project79 you guys have fun ? Happy belated Easter bro  :biggrin: were te kids happy with the bikes ?
> *


the kids were happy to win them i think there was like 10 bikes total with the ones my club bought and we did have fun is always fun with the family and the homies
and happy easter as well homie


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 09:24 PM~20419984
> *Bro I thought I said hi to uuuurbody sorry I missed you . Que no we were all spread out from one end to the other
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 Its cool homie! We were on the opposite side from where you guys where!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## Richardtx

Had a blast at this picnic. Unidoz CC. Here's a couple of pics....


----------



## ONE9SIX5

Nice pix bro! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

Good picnic great turn out.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Nice Pics Jose!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/28 - 8:30P
Sonic Drive-In
3710 W Illinois Ave	
Dallas 75211

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 26 2011, 01:20 PM~20424169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 04/28 - 8:30P
> Sonic Drive-In
> 3710 W Illinois Ave
> Dallas 75211
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> *


THE ULA APOLOGIZES ONCE AGAIN FOR THE TEMPORARY MOVE OF OUR MEETING LOCATION . 

Our current available spots are currently occupied due to prior commitments and our short notice . We will be discussing a permanent location to avoid any further interruptions . Please folks everyone come out and enjoy this meeting at SONICS and please , 

Bring your lawn chairs so that you can sit and be in comport during the meeting . It looks like the weather will permit us a great outdoor evening , thanks


----------



## theoso8

GREAT TURNOUT FOR EASTER! MUCH PROPS TO THE ULA!! FIRST EASTER PICNIC I'VE MISSED IN 4 YEARS... SUCKS!   :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 26 2011, 01:52 PM~20424374
> *THE ULA APOLOGIZES ONCE AGAIN FOR THE TEMPORARY MOVE OF OUR MEETING LOCATION .
> 
> Our current available spots are currently occupied due to prior commitments and our short notice . We will be discussing a permanent location to avoid any further interruptions . Please folks everyone come out and enjoy this meeting at SONICS and please ,
> 
> Bring your lawn chairs so that you can sit and be in comport during the meeting . It looks like the weather will permit us a great outdoor evening , thanks
> *



CHECK IT OUT MANDO , MY HOMIE OWNS BUENA VISTA RESTAURANT ON FT. WORTH AVE. ... HE HAS A MEETING ROOM THAT HOLDS UP TO 100 PEOPLE (GIVE OR TAKE) ,PLENTY OF PARKING,SERVES BEER AND FOOD ... I CAN PUT IN A GOOD WORD FOR THE ULA ... IM SURE HE'LL ALLOW IT SINCE ITS ON THURSDAYS ..... LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 26 2011, 11:01 AM~20423266
> *Nice Pics Jose!
> *


 Thanks! I still got like another 200 to go :wow:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 26 2011, 02:40 PM~20424746
> *CHECK IT OUT MANDO , MY HOMIE OWNS BUENA VISTA RESTAURANT ON FT. WORTH AVE. ... HE HAS A MEETING ROOM THAT HOLDS UP TO 100 PEOPLE (GIVE OR TAKE) ,PLENTY OF PARKING,SERVES BEER AND FOOD ... I CAN PUT IN A GOOD WORD FOR THE ULA ... IM SURE HE'LL ALLOW IT SINCE ITS ON THURSDAYS ..... LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> *


Yes sir , thanks . 
I think contact was made not sure but if you here for sure please let us know thank you sir


----------



## topd0gg

nice pics and great picnic


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## -old skool-

What up Fam? Good Times DFW passin thru... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 26 2011, 06:08 PM~20426315
> *Yes sir , thanks .
> I think contact was made not sure but if you here for sure  please let us know thank you sir
> *



I'll be there manana homie ,weather permiting .... You guys can let me know then


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20424746-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK IT OUT MANDO , MY HOMIE OWNS BUENA VISTA RESTAURANT ON FT. WORTH AVE. ... HE HAS A MEETING ROOM THAT HOLDS UP TO 100 PEOPLE (GIVE OR TAKE) ,PLENTY OF PARKING,SERVES BEER AND FOOD ... I CAN PUT IN A GOOD WORD FOR THE ULA ... IM SURE HE'LL ALLOW IT SINCE ITS ON THURSDAYS ..... LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex_@Apr 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20426315
> *Yes sir , thanks .
> I think contact was made not sure but if you here for sure  please let us know thank you sir
> *


already talked to someone there...he was charging for the private room...so not to sure about that location...but it will be discussed at meeting tomorrow...a permanent location is need ASAP


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA goes to FT WORTH :cheesy: 

support fellow ULA members this weekend!!

<img src=\'http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183015_1854219164829_1521300009_2022230_6061987_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2011, 11:54 AM~20432112
> *ULA goes to FT WORTH  :cheesy:
> 
> support fellow ULA members this weekend!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183015_1854219164829_1521300009_2022230_6061987_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> *


It would be a great thing for the ULA as a whole to meet at Winn Dixie shopping center at a cretin time and all cruise together over to FtWorth . Video for sure !!!  

Cruising together and reppin our area as the organization does


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 27 2011, 02:57 PM~20432517
> *It would be a great thing for the ULA as a whole to meet at Winn Dixie shopping center at a cretin time and all cruise together over to FtWorth . Video for sure !!!
> 
> Cruising together and reppin our area as the organization does
> *



good idea!!! bring it up tomorrow nite!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bombita54

Looks like everybody had a blast . Too fkn bad i had to work  
Did PRINCIPALES C.C. make it out there


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 26 2011, 01:20 PM~20424169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 04/28 - 8:30P
> Sonic Drive-In
> 3710 W Illinois Ave
> Dallas 75211
> 
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> *


Bring your lawn chairs tonight seating is limited


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 27 2011, 10:16 PM~20435708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Good pictures Joe...Thanks for sharing ese.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

Bro what happened Sunday :happysad: ? I thought I saw the truck on the side of the road hope you got it home safely


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 28 2011, 10:04 AM~20439568
> *Good pictures Joe...Thanks for sharing ese. :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks! I saw you in your trokita when i was leaving homie but by thetime i got my camara you were gone! Looks good!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 27 2011, 02:57 PM~20432517
> *It would be a great thing for the ULA as a whole to meet at Winn Dixie shopping center at a cretin time and all cruise together over to FtWorth . Video for sure !!!
> 
> Cruising together and reppin our area as the organization does
> *


:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy:


----------



## RC PREZ '64

BADASS PIC'S JOSE!!!!!!! :biggrin: GOOD JOB ESE


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*T
T
T
*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz




----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by RC PREZ '64_@May 1 2011, 12:41 PM~20459896
> *BADASS PIC'S JOSE!!!!!!! :biggrin:      GOOD JOB ESE
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

sorry for cutting into your pics :dunno: 


any more :no: :yes:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## 214Tex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um78tGtJhk0...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aACM7FRxIbo...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY8nVV9UzXg...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkPIPat93EM...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCUi8TpDKU...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnCcSiXuZuE...be_gdata_player


----------



## lil joe




----------



## tlrepresenta




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
MOST MEMBERS 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

MOST MEMBERS WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## 214Tex

TOMORROW :biggrin: TOMORROW :biggrin: TOMORROW 

Cinco De Mayo celebration car show at the NEW J PEPES 2720 N Stemmons Fwy in Dallas brought to you by the local lowriders from the surrounding area . Live music from 7pm - 9pm




J Pepes 2720 N Stemmons Fwy Dallas come out and enjoy an evening with live tejano music


----------



## 214Tex

Happy CINCO :biggrin: MAYO


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Homie Styln

*This is what we are looking to give at this car show as per the flyer. This year we will have more catagories and awards, this gonna be better then ever, so come out and support this event. The VFW provides support for our troops coming back home.. For information call 469-735-0502

*

class's car's
1st place custom 
60
...70
80
90

2nd place Custom
60
70
80
90

1st place street
50
60
70
80
90

2nd place street
50
60
70
80
90

Bike; 
1st place custom
2nd place custom

1st place street
2nd place street

Paddle Car: 
1st place 
2nd place


best of show car custom
best of show car street
best of show bike custom
best of show bike street
best of show paddle car
most member's


----------



## Homie Styln

Come join us in Ft Worth for our first bbig cruise of the year and then let's get one going in Dallas...










GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
MOST MEMBERS 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

MOST MEMBERS WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*LETS GO MAVS!!!!

<img src=\'http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225248_201003889941183_100000947208563_502194_1897028_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 214Tex

SWOOOSH :biggrin: that's all I kept hearing the basketball net due


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 9 2011, 10:40 AM~20513495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWOOOSH  :biggrin: that's all I kept hearing the basketball net due
> *



raining 3's!!! loved it!!! 8 wins down...8 more to go!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE CELEBRATING "30" YEARS OF LOWRIDING .....

SUNDAY MAY 15TH, 12 NOON - 6PM....MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE BY THE THE BASBALL DIAMONDS !! 

COME OUT AND CHILL WITH THE OLD SCHOOL'RS !!!


DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V - KNON 
DTA - WILL BE PERFORMING 

POP LOCK / BREAK DANCING CONTEST

TUG A WAR
VOLLEYBALL

HOPPING FOR BEER !!

" KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL "


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/12 - 8:30P
OK Sports Bar 
7315 Gaston Avenue 
Dallas, TX 75214	

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## DALLAS-G

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## 214Tex

DID YOU HAPPEN TO SEE the new camaro in it's modified version


www.transamdepot.com


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 9 2011, 02:04 PM~20514775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>please be there by 8pm so we can start the meeting on time :cheesy: THANKS!*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hello family & friends, this is Mr.Ortiz. I want to announce that the "GF" 1st annual picnic and car show is *CANCELLED*. The city of Dallas parks & recreational cancelled us for a number of reasons but the main reasons they told me were:
#1-they didn't want to handle the amount of people at these carshows.
#2-the amount of trash people left at the park.
#3-the blockades that were put up at the last picnic for the car hop.
#4- the cars who parked in areas of the park that needed to stay flowing. you can not block a in and out driving zone. 

These reasons didnt have anything to do with my car club,but they didn't want to hear it...

I want to say Thanks for our sponsors that were gonna help us, the car clubs that were show support and you know who you are.

If you have any questions please ask...

Mr.Ortiz
President
[email protected]


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 12 2011, 09:39 AM~20537222
> *please be there by 8pm so we can start the meeting on time  :cheesy:  THANKS!
> *


Happy Thursday to all 


We have a very important issue to discuss tonight at the ULA meeting so we are asking everyone that can attend to please attend if all possible .  

The issue at hand may or may not reflect on your club how ever please be present so that you are aware of the situation at hand in order to avoid any  future mishaps 

Thanks


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 12 2011, 09:50 AM~20537283
> *Hello family & friends, this is Mr.Ortiz. I want to announce that the "GF" 1st annual picnic and car show is *CANCELLED*. The city of Dallas parks & recreational cancelled us for a number of reasons but the main reasons they told me were:
> #1-they didn't want to handle the amount of people at these carshows.
> #2-the amount of trash people left at the park.
> #3-the blockades that were put up at the last picnic for the car hop.
> #4- the cars who parked in areas of the park that needed to stay flowing. you can not block a in and out driving zone.
> 
> These reasons didnt have  anything to do with my car club,but they didn't want to hear it...
> 
> I want to say Thanks for our sponsors that were gonna help us, the car clubs that were show support and you know who you are.
> 
> If you have any questions please ask...
> 
> Mr.Ortiz
> President
> [email protected]
> *



Sorry to hear Mr. Ortiz if you change your mind and decide to do something different you know will support you. uffin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 12 2011, 06:14 PM~20540702
> *Sorry to hear Mr. Ortiz if you change your mind and decide to do something different you know will support you.  uffin:
> *



Thanks homie...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*THE ULC 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW*



*THIS IS JUST A THANK YOU NOT AN INVITE RATHER THAN TAG EACH PROFILE THE ULC & VFW POST 8235 THANK ALL THE CAR CLUB'S


TECHNIQUES DFW CC
GOOD TIMES DFW CC
NEW WAVE DFW CC
ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH CC (Money Mike)
MAJESTICS DFW CC (DAVID)
CREATIONS CC
ESTILO BROWN PRIDE CC
KINGS OF KINGS 
FORITOS FINEST LOWRIDERS CC
TRANQUILO C.C
UNTOUCHABLES CC
STICKLY FAMILIA CC
ARTS TIRES AND DJ (NIA)
TRUE CLASSICS CC FT WORTH


SPECIAL THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING
Elma Garica
Christina Garcia
North Texas Bully Rescue
Curtis Slade
Reina Gonzales
Tina Sanchez
Little "G"
Unique Karz (GABBY)
Rigo Arellano


WE HOPE THAT WE GOT EVERYONE*


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$

<span style=\'color:green\'>
Car show registration $10 The first 20 cars gets 2 passes for the concert. Cars will be on display in front of the stadium, concert will be inside stadium. Awards will be given at 2pm.

Concert tickets on sale now $10 Day of show at the gate $15 Children under 8 free 
at Quik Trip park inside. Gates open at 12pm

Car show & Concert 30 & Beltline in Grand Prairie at QT Stadium Lone Star Park[/b]


----------



## 214Tex

100 % CONFIRMED !!!!!!   SHOW IS STILL GOING DOWN AND THIS IS THE WAY IT'S GOING DOWN FOLKS 










SUPER Single PUMP   DOUBLE PUMP 
  1st place $300      1st place $300
  2nd place $150     2nd place $150 

          
    RADICALS                CHIPPERS
1st place $300        1st place $150
2nd place $150       2nd place $100

      Rules for the hop contest !!!!
* These are the rules there will be no more changes *

* There must be 2 cars to make a class
* All High Hitters nothing but inches 
* All batteries must be connected
* Car cannot get stuck in the air


SUPER SINGLE PUMP - extended A arms, rear drop mounts with modified trailing arms MOUNTED OUTSIDE stock location 10 -12 batteries

DOUBLE PUMP STREET - extended A arms, rear drop mounts with extended trailing arms allowed MUST BE in stock location 12-14  batteries

RADICAL CAR and TRUCK - 45 + lock up 1 1/2 + extended A arms modified rear with modified trailing arms MOUNTED OUTSIDE stock location 14 + batteries

STREET CHIPPERS - 2 inch or less extended a arms with STOCK REAR suspension 6-8 batteries 

* All Participants that are coming to HOP must arrive by 1:00 PM


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin:


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## gamezg

:biggrin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@May 17 2011, 02:17 PM~20571165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




*"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" *WILL BE THERE :biggrin: !!!


----------



## OC STYLE '64

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 16 2011, 04:19 AM~20561061
> *THE ULC 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW
> THIS IS JUST A THANK YOU NOT AN INVITE RATHER THAN TAG EACH PROFILE THE ULC & VFW POST 8235 THANK ALL THE CAR CLUB'S
> TECHNIQUES DFW CC
> GOOD TIMES DFW CC
> NEW WAVE DFW CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH CC (Money Mike)
> MAJESTICS DFW CC (DAVID)
> CREATIONS CC
> ESTILO BROWN PRIDE CC
> KINGS OF KINGS
> FORITOS FINEST LOWRIDERS CC
> TRANQUILO C.C
> UNTOUCHABLES CC
> STICKLY FAMILIA CC
> ARTS TIRES AND DJ (NIA)
> TRUE CLASSICS CC FT WORTH
> SPECIAL THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING
> Elma Garica
> Christina Garcia
> North Texas Bully Rescue
> Curtis Slade
> Reina Gonzales
> Tina Sanchez
> Little "G"
> Unique Karz  (GABBY)
> Rigo Arellano
> WE HOPE THAT WE  GOT EVERYONE
> *




:thumbsup: SO HAPPY TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT !!! NEXT YEAR *"ROYAL CLASSICS"</span>* WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPPORT !!!


----------



## RC PREZ '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC 1981-2011

OUR MISSION WAS ACCOMPLISHED WITH HAVING ALL THE "OG" PRESIDENTS IN ATTENDANCE ON THIS SPECIAL DAY....

FOUNDER - JACOB MARTINEZ
2ND PREZ - BETO VELASQUEZ
3RD PREZ - ANDY RODRIGUEZ
4TH PREZ - ROY ESQUIBEL (WIFE ROSA ESQUIBEL)
5TH PREZ - TOM ELLICKSON
6TH / CURRENT PREZ- ***** VALDEZ 

IT WAS AN EVENTFUL DAY SEEING SO MANY "OG MEMBERS" SHOW UP FROM THE DATES OF 1981 - 2011...

THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED LOVE ON OUR SPECIAL DAY ....

JOKERZ
COWBOYS LIFE
LOW 4 LYFE

THESE 3 CAR CLUBS WERE THE EARLY BIRDS AND BEAT THE ROYAL CLASSICS TO THE PARK...

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
LA FAMILIA
INSANITY
PRINCIPALES
TRAFFIC
MAJESTICS DFW
MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS
LIMITED EDITION
WESTSIDE
MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S"
ESTILO
ROLLERZ ONLY "DALLAS"
ROLLERZ ONLY "FORT WORTH"
VETERANOS
ROYAL IMAGE
MYSTIC DREAMS
KINGZ
D'TOWN BOMBS
TEXAS RANFLAS
FROST CUSTOMS
TORRES EMPIRE
OAK CLIFF C.C.
ROLLING SOLO
ENVYUS
STRICKLY BUSINESS
LO LOWS
GORILLAS ONLY
DUKES
DIAMOND CITY
PURO PA DELANTE
GHETTO DREAMS
FORGIVEN 
TIEMPOS LOCOS 
UNIDOZ
SUBLIMINAL
PRESIDENTEZ
CHRISTOLOGY
SUPERIOR C.C.
LOUIE & KATHI MORA (SAN ANTONIO)


SPECIAL THANKS TO...
DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V "KNON"
DTA
CHRIS TORRES "LA FAMILIA"
JOSE TENORIO "PHOTOGRAPHY"
ERIC EALBA "TEXAS FINEST"
OFFICER JUAN CARRANZA
OFFICER EDWARD REYES

"HOPPERS" - THANKS FOR KEEP'N IT "OLD SCHOOL"

LO LOWS
ESTILO
ROYAL IMAGE


HOPE WE HAVE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED....IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ABOVE AND YOU WERE THERE, THANKS TO YOU ALSO...IT WAS A VERY BUSY DAY AND HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS ROLL'N IN...

WE HAD WELL OVER 1500 PEOPLE CHILL'N AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

WHAT MORE CAN A "OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB" ASK FOR


----------



## MAJESTIX

MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S" uffin: 

We had a good time at the picnic and seeing all the old school riders...






















































































































































































































































*Don't forget 5.29.11* :biggrin:


----------



## XG

*Sneak Preview "Best of the Best Bombs 2012 Calendar"*












[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos


XG


----------



## OC STYLE '64

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 17 2011, 10:04 PM~20574333
> *MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S"  uffin:
> 
> We had a good time at the picnic and seeing all the old school riders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget 5.29.11  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  GREAT PICS !! THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING OUT TO THE PICNIC !!!


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 214Tex

4 Cars Shows on the same date :happysad: 5-29-11




That has never happened :uh:


----------



## gamezg

_ITS ON AND POPPIN NO MATTER WHAT TOMMOROW HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT _:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/26 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## single94

I will have tires at the Majestix Picnic this coming weekend.


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 24 2011, 04:22 AM~20616719
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

*NOT JUST A DAY... BUT A WEEKEND OF LOWRIDING!!!*</span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/09 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## 214Tex

*Forecast calls for great weather for this weekends hop contest .


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT for Ghetto Dreams!!!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

Well tonight people came out to cruise Seminary Dr off 35 as was posted on FB gald to see you all out there tonight !!! Hope I didnt miss anyone if so post up

ALEX FT WORHT
MAJESTICS DFW
TECHNIQUES DFW
GOOD TIMES DFW
UNTOUCHABLES FT WORTH

Cops where out they but I didnt see them stoping anyone so maybe this is a good place?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*DALLAS MAVERICKS*

*2011 NBA CHAMPIONS *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/23 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Whats up with sonic? Has it been crunk? Anyone been going?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/07 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## -old skool-

BUMP!


----------



## Homie Styln

U.L.C. Texas said:


> We have many awards to give out so Please come let support this car show for a good cause and support this VFW group..
> 
> 1st place custom 60 70 80 90 2000
> 
> 2nd place Custom 60 70 80 90 2000
> 
> 1st place street 50 60 70 80 90 2000
> 
> 2nd place street 50 60 70 80 90 2000
> 
> Bike 1st place custom 2nd place custom
> 1st place street 2nd place street
> 
> Paddle Car 1st place 22nd place
> 
> best of show car custom
> best of show car street
> best of show bike custom
> best of show bike street
> best of show paddle car
> most members


----------



## rkc1

*tonight*


----------



## rkc1




----------



## CowboysLife C.C.




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/21- 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

^^^^^^^^^Look at the date.haha^^^^^^^


----------



## lil joe

Heres some pics from Jokers C.C.


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

El Danny


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

What's up with Sonic?


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$

Preshow Party, All car clubs Welcomed!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## MAJESTIX

 


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

COME OUT FOR THE LAST BIG CRUISE BEFORE SCHOOLS BACK IN SESSION, AWARDS FOR ROLLIN DEEP AND BEST OF SHOW CAR AND TRUCK WILL BE GIVIN AT THE CRUISE










CALLIN OUT ALL HOPPERS, HOP WILL BE AT AROUND 3 PM
SINGLE PUMP $100
DOUBLE PUMP $100

ALSO DJ WILL BE IN THE MIX ALL DAY, BOUNCE HOUSE , TUG OF WAR CONTEST, WATER BALLON TOSS 

AWARD PLAQUES WILL BE GIVIN FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR AND TRUCK AT THE PICNIC


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

haha thats what i get for copying and pasting!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/04 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB & JOKERZ CAR CLUB" are teaming up and will be having a Benefit Car Show for our good friends UNLIMITED Prez Jimmy & Sonia Lopez. The show will be on Sunday Sept. 11, 2011....More information / flyers will be coming soon !!! 

"HOMIES HELPING HOMIES"

PLEASE SAVE THE DATE - SUNDAY SEPT 11, 2011


----------



## 214Tex

Sup uuuurrbody Hey bro do you have any certain hours in mind, is it a day show or evening show? Reason I ask is because I saw a hand full of car clubs getting invited to a 3rd annual Blvd Aces show on the same date .


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 214Tex

Big Props to Torres Empire for putting it down in Cali . One of the finest videos out from the show


----------



## BIG MIKE 64

For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING
THURSDAY 08/11 - 8:00P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/18 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## LurchPP




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/01 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
*  "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cervantesbeto

More pictures posted in vehicles for sale: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/312758-1968-impala-sale.html

1968 IMPALA - FOR SALE 1968 Chevy Impala frame off resto, all white interior, candy blue with white top, chrome undercarriage, chrome engine bay, rebuilt 327, front and back hydros with chrome Reds pumps, 13x7 all chrome Roadstar wheels, all exterior chrome redone. Asking 18,500 serious buyers only and no trades.

Beto-(469)358-8640

​


----------



## chato95ss

what is the deal with hoptober feast


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/15 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BIG TEX

chato95ss said:


> what is the deal with hoptoberfest


:around:


----------



## cervantesbeto

*1968 Impala - FOR SALE*

1968 Chevy Impala frame off resto, all white interior, candy blue with white top, chrome undercarriage, chrome engine bay, rebuilt 327, front and back hydros with chrome Reds pumps, 13x7 all chrome Roadstar wheels, all exterior chrome redone. Asking 18,500 serious buyers only and no trades.

Beto-(469)358-8640


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## bike

When is the next hoptober fest or car show at joe pool lake or any other car show in the dfw are


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING 
THURSDAY 09/22 - 8:00P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207

HOPTOBERFEST WILL BE AT MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK ON OCT 2ND


----------



## BIG TEX

BIG MIKE 64 said:


> For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE
> 
> Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146
> 
> SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776



:thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING THURSDAY 09/22 - 8:00P EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD DALLAS 75207HOPTOBERFEST WILL BE AT MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK ON OCT 2ND[r we gunna get run off again /QUOTE]


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

HOPTOBERFEST WILL BE AT MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK ON OCT 2ND!!! Garlands FINEST c.c. will be in the house!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/29 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Mr.Ortiz said:


> HOPTOBERFEST WILL BE AT MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK ON OCT 2ND!!! Garlands FINEST c.c. will be in the house!!!


What uP Mr. Ortiz? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hahhahahahahha TOP DOG...ha...


----------



## STATION X

Mr.Ortiz said:


> HOPTOBERFEST WILL BE AT MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK ON OCT 2ND!!! Garlands FINEST c.c. will be in the house!!!


IS THERE A EVENT FLYER FOR HOPTOBERFEST?

PLEASE POST!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Hoptoberfest is this weekend... damn.. I hope to make it out.. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## hittin back bumper

Link >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/315073-beware-crooked-shop-irving-texas.html


----------



## STATION X

:shocked:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Station X,no there is no flyer.

THIS SUNDAY IS HOPTOBERFEST PICNIC IN DALLAS AT MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE (

MOUNTAIN VALLEY PARK) S. Merrifield Road & Jefferson Blvd. Dallas, Texas


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Does anyone still post here or all the pics over on Facebook now....


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## maximus63

good pictures!


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Majestix C.C.*


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Hoptoberfest 2011*


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## TOP DOG '64

kool pix

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## OC STYLE '64

MAJESTIX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/13 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT
From GF!!!


----------



## 214Tex

:angel:*:angel:*:angel:*:angel:*:angel:

:angel: Pauline Ann Sanchez*:angel:

:angel:*:angel:*:angel:*:angel:*:angel:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 214Tex

DOES YOUR RIDE RULE !

I have received a phone call today as probably many of y'all have informing me that the representatives of My Ride Rules will be joining us at tonights ULA meeting .*

This is an open invitation for all to come out tonight to the meeting and learn how you can be part of the 15 episodes that will be taking place here in Dallas .

If the possibility of reppin your ride on national tv interest you don't miss out on this meeting . Please bring your car out or at least a clean photo that the representatives can take with them thanks

1027 S Riverfront Blvd Dallas Tx
8:30 pm*


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC Halloween Hop in the Park this Sun 10-16-2011

Place Gateway Park Ft Worth
750 N Beach St
Fort Worth, TX 76111-6619

Time: 11am - 5pm

Don't forget Halloween costume contest for the Kids and trick ur treating from 2-3, so car clubs and solo rider don't forget to bring candy for the kids. 

The car hop will be 3-4... Gilbert from Bad Boyz out in Dallas said he'd come and support us at our event with a couple of hoppers..


----------



## 214Tex

*



Next Sunday forecast calls for perfect weather*:dunno: how they do it but we'll take it :biggrin::thumbsup:*

The *UNITED LOWRIDERS are bringing back the lowrider and custom car show to this years STATE FAIR of TEXAS on Oct. 23,2011. Come out and see some of the best LoLows Custom SUV,s Luxurys and Lowrider bombs from the Dallas/FtWorth area.

We will be showing off some of the most unique and trophy winning cars from the United Lowriders such as Money Hungry, Super Shawn, D-Town Surrup, El Jefe and the ever popular green cutlass from Bad-Boys Customs

Cars will be on display on the west lawn of the fair park grounds from 9 am until 6 pm so make plans to attend this Sunday Oct. 23rd and stop by the corral and view some of the best cars around from the metroplex.*

LOCATION : Grand Ave fair park entrance.*We'll see you there! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING
THURSDAY 10/20 - 8:00P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/27 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BIG TEX

:ugh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING
THURSDAY 11/03 - 8:00P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 
​


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/10 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 
​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## 214Tex

" WESTSIDE CONNECTION " Oldies Car Show






Yo this is Mando , great news I am working on a rollin oldies car show for March 4th that is sure to make history. As you know the revitalization of west Dallas is upon us with the grand opening of the Margaret Hunt Hill signature bridge . I am looking forward to having us the fellow lowriders be part of the plans with The City of Dallas & The West Dallas Chamber of Commerce to help with this historical event. I have submitted an application and received a reply and even though this event is months away I was in formed that they are interested and will try to accommodate my request.

Should I be excepted in their plans i will be looking for
1940's
1950's
1960's
And early to mid 1970's display only

Yesir, this event will be history in the making for the entire metroplex mainly west Dallas and you do not want to miss out. The grand opening of the signature bridge will be March 06, 2012, however the weekend prior there will be a huge celebration on Singleton Blvd otherwise known as Bridge-O-Rama providing food music and entertainment. This show will be *limited space and a media coverage event.

If you have a 1940's thru 1975 and would like to be part of this show please contact me at 214-693-4019 your support is greatly appreciated .

Friday, March 2, 2012 – Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge Party
Ticketed event with underwriting opportunities available soon

Saturday, March 3, 2012 – Ribbon Cutting and Street Fair
Free and open to the public

Sunday, March 4, 2012 – Community Day Free and open to the public


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

Pre-reg cut off for Tejano Super Show is this Thurs at 7pm 11-17-2011..


----------



## 214Tex

Homie Styln said:


> Pre-reg cut off for Tejano Super Show is this Thurs at 7pm 11-17-2011..


Good morning Homie Styln


----------



## 214Tex

Super great turn out yesterday in Forney Tx



I had a great time big props to you gabby and the fellow riders from the ULA and others ,,


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

*U.*L.*A. DOING THE DAMM THING!


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup uuurbody 



:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING
THURSDAY 11/17 - 8:00P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 
​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

Prez please be sure to bring your guest lists to meeting or email/text/message me ASAP


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

214Tex said:


> " WESTSIDE CONNECTION " Oldies Car Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo this is Mando , great news I am working on a rollin oldies car show for March 4th that is sure to make history. As you know the revitalization of west Dallas is upon us with the grand opening of the Margaret Hunt Hill signature bridge . I am looking forward to having us the fellow lowriders be part of the plans with The City of Dallas & The West Dallas Chamber of Commerce to help with this historical event. I have submitted an application and received a reply and even though this event is months away I was in formed that they are interested and will try to accommodate my request.
> 
> Should I be excepted in their plans i will be looking for
> 1940's
> 1950's
> 1960's
> And early to mid 1970's display only
> 
> Yesir, this event will be history in the making for the entire metroplex mainly west Dallas and you do not want to miss out. The grand opening of the signature bridge will be March 06, 2012, however the weekend prior there will be a huge celebration on Singleton Blvd otherwise known as Bridge-O-Rama providing food music and entertainment. This show will be *limited space and a media coverage event.
> 
> If you have a 1940's thru 1975 and would like to be part of this show please contact me at 214-693-4019 your support is greatly appreciated .
> 
> Friday, March 2, 2012 – Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge Party
> Ticketed event with underwriting opportunities available soon
> 
> Saturday, March 3, 2012 – Ribbon Cutting and Street Fair
> Free and open to the public
> 
> Sunday, March 4, 2012 – Community Day Free and open to the public


:biggrin: sweet! March 4th is my 25th birthday... P A R T Y!!!


----------



## 214Tex

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> :biggrin: 25th birthday... P A R T Y!!![/COLOR][/SIZE]


It's on then ,,, party on


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup uuurbody 


Bump bump for tha 

U - L - A


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

djskillz214 said:


> View attachment 394132
> View attachment 394133


LOOKIN FOR VENDORS TOO !! SHOPS ,CLOTHING ,MUSIC ,etc...


----------



## 214Tex

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA Members: NO MEETING THIS WEEK...but a reminder---please send Isela Sanchez your guest list ASAP!

also EVERYONE please support Strictly Business/ULA Toy Drive on Sunday Nov 27th...Sonic Drive-In—Dallas, TX (I-30 & Cockrell Hill)


----------



## maximus63

*This Sunday !! *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

maximus63 said:


> View attachment 397250
> 
> *This Sunday !! *


Koo !! Ours is next saturday too !!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

SEE Y'ALL THERE !!





RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> Show 12 to 5*
> LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
> Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*
> 
> FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*
> 
> Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
> Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*
> 
> FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## maximus63

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Koo !! Ours is next saturday too !!


Orale !! Lets support the cause!!:h5:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 12/01 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 
​


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## maximus63

*BIG Thankyou !!!!* To all who attended and donated toys, donation$, and time!! To all clubs who helped make it possible
( *Cowboys Life, Dallas Lowriders, Royal Classics, Estilo, Jokers, Insanity, Puro pa delante, JB Kustoms, Boss Hoggin, Estenos, Texas Ranflas, DJ. Mexikan / DJ. Lino ) **To all that I failed to mention, I'm sorry but thank you for your SUPPORT !!!* *The weather was not the best for this event; but all $$$** raised + boys & girls toys donated goes to SantaCops.























*


----------



## maximus63




----------



## maximus63




----------



## maximus63




----------



## maximus63




----------



## maximus63




----------



## chato95ss

Anybody heard bout the toy drive 12/10/11 @ Samuell park ? If so need some info


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Tomarrow !!



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> Show 12 to 5*
> LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
> Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*
> 
> FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*
> 
> Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
> Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!!! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## maximus63

214Tex said:


> " WESTSIDE CONNECTION " Oldies Car Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo this is Mando , great news I am working on a rollin oldies car show for March 4th that is sure to make history. As you know the revitalization of west Dallas is upon us with the grand opening of the Margaret Hunt Hill signature bridge . I am looking forward to having us the fellow lowriders be part of the plans with The City of Dallas & The West Dallas Chamber of Commerce to help with this historical event. I have submitted an application and received a reply and even though this event is months away I was in formed that they are interested and will try to accommodate my request.
> 
> Should I be excepted in their plans i will be looking for
> 1940's
> 1950's
> 1960's
> And early to mid 1970's display only
> 
> Yesir, this event will be history in the making for the entire metroplex mainly west Dallas and you do not want to miss out. The grand opening of the signature bridge will be March 06, 2012, however the weekend prior there will be a huge celebration on Singleton Blvd otherwise known as Bridge-O-Rama providing food music and entertainment. This show will be *limited space and a media coverage event.
> 
> If you have a 1940's thru 1975 and would like to be part of this show please contact me at 214-693-4019 your support is greatly appreciated .
> 
> Friday, March 2, 2012 – Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge Party
> Ticketed event with underwriting opportunities available soon
> 
> Saturday, March 3, 2012 – Ribbon Cutting and Street Fair
> Free and open to the public
> 
> Sunday, March 4, 2012 – Community Day Free and open to the public


Sounds good!!


----------



## Homie Styln

I want to thank all the members of the ULA for the Recognition award. I'm sorry I was unable attend the ULA Christmas party due to a prior commitment.
I would like to also Thank Ricky from Rollerz Only for bringing the award to me last nite..

Sincerely Homie John


----------



## OC STYLE '64

uffin:


----------



## 214Tex

" THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION "
Rollin Oldies Car Show






Show has been scheduled for MARCH 3rd, 2012 from 12pm to 5-6pm or until, it's up to you . Saturday has all the activities such as the trinity river 5k run, ribbon cutting ceremony, parade of giants, health fair, music at the world stage, Mexican American history artifacts, food from upcoming restaurants all leading to the lighting of the bridge followed by fireworks.

www.bridge-o-rama.com 

Free event for anyone with a 1940,s 50,s 60,s and 1975 and under bomb traditional classic and lowriders. 100% family event cars must be clean if they have any murals. Reserve your spot at 214-693-4019 come out and be part of this historical weekend don't delay limited space.


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*LAST MEETING OF THE YEAR*
ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 12/15 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ttt


----------



## Loco 61

_MAJESTICS DFW Is Having There Car SHow TOY DRIVE At Grandys/Taco Cabana On Seminary & I35 Come Show Your Support And Help The Little Ones At Christmas Time.. Bring An Unwrapped Toy.. This Sunday Dec. 18 frm 11am to 3pm Thanks Homies_


----------



## XG

2012 Best of the Best Bombs Calendar Feat. Viejitos Oklahoma is Out!






Purchase a copy online:
http://xgphotos.tumblr.com/Store

Thank you to all Car Clubs for coming out to the release and showing support!
Thank you to all Car Clubs for participating:


Principales
Dallas Lowriders
Dukes
Texas Ranflas
Los Finos
D-Town Bombs

New Wave
Boulevard Aces
Viejitos

Beautiful rides/Beautiful Models/Beautiful Job!


----------



## Sporty67

Merry christmas ula per iela really respect ur movement


----------



## 214Tex

Sporty67 said:


> Merry christmas ula per iela really respect ur movement












TTT 

Thank you sir happy holidays :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

ULA! !!!!!!!!! MERRY X-MAS FROM GF!!!!!


----------



## estilo71rivi

WHEN IS THE FIRST U.L.A. MEETING


----------



## 214Tex

estilo71rivi said:


> WHEN IS THE FIRST U.L.A. MEETING


JAN 12, 2012 same place same time


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*3550 Grand Avenue
Dallas, TX 75210**
Inside Fair Park • Gate #5
Open Tues-Sun, 10am-6pm
214-533-4891 

http://tmah.org/
*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*NEW YEARS DAY - CLASSIC CAR SHOW*

*CONCRETE LIZARDS NEW YEARS DAY CAR SHOW!!! *
January 1, 2012, *9:00am – 1:30pm*
*TACO CASA BROADWAY @IH30 GARLAND TX* (map)
FULL CAR SHOW WITH 24 CLASSES PLUS BEST OF SHOW ! 
THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE A BENEFIT SHOW FOR PAUL EDISON OF GARLAND SAFETY LANE. 

REGISTRATION 9AM TO 11AM *AWARDS AT 1PM*. *REGISTRATION FEE $20 INCLUDES FREE T-SHIRT AND DASH PLAQUE* FOR FIRST ONE HUNDRED CARS AND OF COURSE THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF BLACK EYE PEAS AND LOTS OF CORNBREAD! REGUARDLESS OF THE WEATHER BE THERE OR BE SQUARE! MORE INFO: 972-955-8190

*At 1:30pm after the show some people are going cruise to Kellers 
There will be a show at Taco Casa and a cruise to Kellers...*


----------



## estilo71rivi

214Tex said:


> JAN 12, 2012 same place same time


Thank bro


----------



## 214Tex

TOP DOG '64 said:


> *CONCRETE LIZARDS NEW YEARS DAY CAR SHOW!!! *
> January 1, 2012, *9:00am – 1:30pm*
> *TACO CASA BROADWAY @IH30 GARLAND TX* (map)
> FULL CAR SHOW WITH 24 CLASSES PLUS BEST OF SHOW !
> THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE A BENEFIT SHOW FOR PAUL EDISON OF GARLAND SAFETY LANE.
> 
> REGISTRATION 9AM TO 11AM *AWARDS AT 1PM*. *REGISTRATION FEE $20 INCLUDES FREE T-SHIRT AND DASH PLAQUE* FOR FIRST ONE HUNDRED CARS AND OF COURSE THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF BLACK EYE PEAS AND LOTS OF CORNBREAD! REGUARDLESS OF THE WEATHER BE THERE OR BE SQUARE! MORE INFO: 972-955-8190
> 
> *At 1:30pm after the show some people are going cruise to Kellers
> There will be a show at Taco Casa and a cruise to Kellers...*


Bump Bump for a car show in garland ,, I dig Taco Casa but hold up on the cheese:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Rollin Oldies Car Show

Saturday March 3rd , 2012

Singleton Blvd @ Beckley Ave.
Dallas, Texas

Come celebrate Bridge-O-Rama

Fun food music and entertainment*

Thanks to :
West Dallas Chamber of Commerce








That's right come out and join us at this years historical Bridge O Rama celebration of the grand opening of the Margaret Hunt Hill Signature bridge. This event is free to all and will be spread thru out singleton blvd in West Dallas. One of the main attractions will be the oldies and originals car show which will be in the center of all the action near the bridge. Make plans to be part of this historical event

100% media coverage, more info at 214-693-4019


----------



## Sporty67

To the top ula


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR*
ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/12 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207​


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 5811MSgtP




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*Lets support all event for the ULA and ULC*


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

TECHNIQUES DFW DANCE









GOOD TIMES DFW RAFFLE TICKET HELP SUPPORT


----------



## 73monte




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/26- 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207​


----------



## 214Tex

BUMP N IT FOR THE ULA:h5:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64

Income Tax Time: $2,000 CASH!

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


























[


----------



## -old skool-

ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

MORNING ULA RIDERS, GOOD START TO THE 2012 LETS KEEP IT GOING ALL YEAR!


----------



## 214Tex

ENOUGH SAID said:


> MORNING ULA RIDERS, GOOD START TO THE 2012 LETS KEEP IT GOING ALL YEAR!


BUMP BUMP:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex

COMING UP*EVENTS:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/09 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Branded Customs Show pix...*


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup::wave::worship::boink:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/23- 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207​


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome Plating*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

[h=6]








ULA PRESIDENTIAL MEETING 
THURSDAY 03/01 - 8:00P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207[/h]


----------



## single94

P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670

Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

its official...ULA EASTER PICNIC (April 8th) @ Mountain Creek Park...pass the word!! Anyone/any clubs wanting to donate eggs for hunt...get with me ASAP!


----------



## chavezPPD

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> its official...ULA EASTER PICNIC (April 8th) @ Mountain Creek Park...pass the word!! Anyone/any clubs wanting to donate eggs for hunt...get with me ASAP!



Puro Pa Delante will be there!


----------



## RML3864

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> its official...ULA EASTER PICNIC (April 8th) @ Mountain Creek Park...pass the word!! Anyone/any clubs wanting to donate eggs for hunt...get with me ASAP!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/08 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207​


----------



## jvasquez

Say man, I had a blast over here at this event Homies. Been a while since we seen everyone. Check out this video. We were helping Mando with the Parking Lot so we didn't get to make it around to everyone. GOD Bless you Guys!! ~FORGIVEN~


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## Richardtx

jvasquez said:


> Say man, I had a blast over here at this event Homies. Been a while since we seen everyone. Check out this video. We were helping Mando with the Parking Lot so we didn't get to make it around to everyone. GOD Bless you Guys!! ~FORGIVEN~



:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/22 - 8:30P
El Carrizal Ballroom
1027 S Riverfront Blvd
Dallas, TX 75207 

any clubs wanting to donate eggs for the easter egg hunt please get with me ASAP!
​


----------



## 214Tex

U L A EASTER SUNDAY

Coming up big props to the donation list


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

thanks 214tex!

as of right now we have:

250 - INTOKABLEZ
1000 - CALIDAD
2000 - LIMITED EDITION
2012 - COWBOYS LIFE
1000 - ROLLIN SOLO
2000 - LA FAMILIA
1000 - PURO PA DELANTE
1000 - ESTENOS
1000 - VICTORY OUTREACH
1000 - OAK CLIFF
500 - MYSTICS
1000 - UNIDOZ
3000 - KINGZ
2000 - SUBLIMINAL
1000 - ESTILO
500 - GARLAND'S FINEST
2000 - TORRES EMPIRE
1000 - JOKERZ
1000 - ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH

appreciate all the help ULA fam...any clubs wanting to bring more please let me know so we can recognize your club at the next meeting.

THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!


----------



## STATION X

Where's pix from yesterdays show at Cooper's?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

showing love to fam in Lubbock!


----------



## 214Tex

The year is well under way and plenty of events are lined up with lots of fun in store for the entire family. As we get ready for Easter Sunday the lowrider community of both Dallas & FtWorth are planning Easter egg hunts for all the kids that show up. These are family events with plenty of parking and security by the city. The information is as stated and subject to change ;

United Lowrider Association
" Easter Sunday "
Sunday April 8th, 2012
Dallas, Texas 10 am to 5 pm










Over 25,000 eggs to be picked up, a couple of DJ's will be mixing up music, cooking is aloud if you plan for it, there will be activities for kids and adults. Prizes will be given to all kids with the lucky eggs that say WINNER sponsored by L&M Customs in memory of Magali Morales. Bring the family and enjoy easter with the lowrider community, lots of cars will be displayed for show and shine.




United Lowrider Council
" Easter Sunday "
Sunday April 8th, 2012
Ft.Worth, Texas 10 am to 5 pm










Over 20,000 eggs to be picked up, a DJ will be mixing up music, cooking is aloud if you plan for it. This year the FtWorth lowrider community again will be giving out up to 10 bikes to 10 lucky kids with the lucky eggs that say WINNER sponsored by the local car clubs and businesses. There will be activities for kids and also a friendly car hop sponsored by the local hoppers.

Thanks to the ULA & ULC
Dallas:h5:FtWorth


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

[h=6]*UPDATE*: as of last night's meeting we are up to 32,662 eggs for Easter! BIG THANKS to all those helping out! Don't forget we will have a walk-thru of the park on Sunday April 1st at 3pm! (Mountain Creek Park)[/h]250 INTOKABLEZ
1000 CALIDAD
2000 LIMITED EDITION
2012 COWBOYS LIFE
1000 ROLLIN SOLO
2000 LA FAMILIA
1000 PURO PA DELANTE
1000 ESTENOS
1000 VICTORY OUTREACH
1000 OAK CLIFF
500 MYSTIC
1000 UNIDOZ
3000 KINGZ
2000 SUBLIMINAL
1000 ESTILO
500 GARLAND'S FINEST
2000 TORRES EMPIRE
1500 JOKERZ
1200 ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH
1000 DUKES
1000 RAIDER NATION
1200 TRIPLE D BOYZ
1000 ROYAL CLASSICS
500 STEADY STUNTIN
2000 DALLAS LOWRIDERS
1000 GOODTIMES

32662 TOTAL


----------



## Richardtx

:nicoderm:nice.... we gonna have a bunch of happy kids with cavaties by the time all this is done. :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> [h=6]*UPDATE*: as of last night's meeting we are up to 32,662 eggs for Easter! BIG THANKS to all those helping out! Don't forget we will have a walk-thru of the park on Sunday April 1st at 3pm! (Mountain Creek Park)[/h]250
> 
> 32662 TOTAL



NO JOKE !!!! NO APRIL FOOLS !!!! 


THERE WILL BE A WALK THRU OF THE PARK TO BE SURE THERE ARE NO CRACKS IN THE GROUND, GRASS CUT AND ANY OTHER CONCERNS THAT WE MAY HAVE. IF YOU HAVE A MINUTE PLEASE STOP BY AND LEND SOME SUPPORT

THANKS


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt ula


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 04/05 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


EASTER PICNIC 
SUNDAY APRIL 8TH - 12-5PM 
(YOU MAY GET THERE EARLY TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT) 
MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK 
1428 MERRIFIELD ROAD 
DALLAS, TX 75211 
**EGG HUNT WILL BEGIN AT 2:30P**
I BELIEVE WE HAVE REACHED OVER 35,000 EGGS! :thumbsup:​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

250INTOKABLEZ1000CALIDAD2000LIMITED EDITION2012COWBOYS LIFE1000ROLLIN SOLO2000LA FAMILIA1000PURO PA DELANTE1000ESTENOS1000VICTORY OUTREACH1000OAK CLIFF500MYSTIC1000UNIDOZ3000KINGZ2000SUBLIMINAL1000ESTILO500GARLAND'S FINEST2000TORRES EMPIRE1500JOKERZ1200ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH1000DUKES1000RAIDER NATION1200TRIPLE D BOYZ1000ROYAL CLASSICS500STEADY STUNTIN2000DALLAS LOWRIDERS1000GOODTIMES500DEEP BOYZ STUNIN 1000ROLLERZ ONLY DALLAS1000ROLLERZ ONLY DENTON*35162**TOTAL*


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*CHROME PLATING - ENGRAVED PARTS*


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## RML3864

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> *UPDATE: as of last night's meeting we are up to 32,662 eggs for Easter! BIG THANKS to all those helping out! Don't forget we will have a walk-thru of the park on Sunday April 1st at 3pm! (Mountain Creek Park)*
> 
> 250 INTOKABLEZ
> 1000 CALIDAD
> 2000 LIMITED EDITION
> 2012 COWBOYS LIFE
> 1000 ROLLIN SOLO
> 2000 LA FAMILIA
> 1000 PURO PA DELANTE
> 1000 ESTENOS
> 1000 VICTORY OUTREACH
> 1000 OAK CLIFF
> 500 MYSTIC
> 1000 UNIDOZ
> 3000 KINGZ
> 2000 SUBLIMINAL
> 1000 ESTILO
> 500 GARLAND'S FINEST
> 2000 TORRES EMPIRE
> 1500 JOKERZ
> 1200 ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH
> 1000 DUKES
> 1000 RAIDER NATION
> 1200 TRIPLE D BOYZ
> 1000 ROYAL CLASSICS
> 500 STEADY STUNTIN
> 2000 DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> 1000 GOODTIMES
> 
> 32662 TOTAL


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY FROM THE 713


----------



## 53BOMBA

ANY EASTER PICNIC PICS ?????????


----------



## 53BOMBA

PRICELESS.........


----------



## phatcity214

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 254El Lechero

Suenos Vajos Cinco De Mayo Car Show


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## 214Tex

ANOTHER MY RIDE RULES SERIES IN DALLAS. GHETTO DREAMS CAR CLUB REPRESENTING TONIGHT ON SPEED CHANNEL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Any pics from Easter picnic


----------



## chavezPPD

ULA Easter Picnic
Rain moving in


----------



## chavezPPD

First car we saw get stuck.


----------



## chavezPPD

PPD


----------



## chavezPPD

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Any pics from Easter picnic


 didn't take pics of the cars cause of the rain but got some of the stuck cars and couple of Puro Pa Delante members helping push cars out.


----------



## chavezPPD

A ford truck with trailer not seen on pic only trailer pulled 3 cars out.


----------



## smoney4391

ULA Easter Picnic just a follow:


----------



## smoney4391




----------



## smoney4391




----------



## chavezPPD

*ULA Easter Picnic 2012*

Pictures Taken by primo Pancho


----------



## XG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 04/19 - 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## XG

*www.facebook.com/xgphotos 

www.xgphotos.tumblr.com*


----------



## juangotti




----------



## juangotti




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## juangotti

juangotti said:


>


his is on Saturday the 26th of may before the picnic on Sunday


----------



## estilo71rivi

im going try to make bold picnic's


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## phatcity214

Shot at 2012-03-18


----------



## RML3864

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 05/03 - 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207​
*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>


----------



## estilo71rivi

TOP DOG '64 said:


> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>


bad ass pic's


----------



## STATION X

WHEN'S THE NEXT ULA EVENT???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 05/17 - 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

STATION X said:


> WHEN'S THE NEXT ULA EVENT???


*Thur. May 17[SUP]th[/SUP] Unique Karz Car Show—Chicken Express—Mesquite, TX *
*Sun. May 20[SUP]th[/SUP] 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Heart of the Cliff Car & Bike Show—Sonic Drive-In (Illinois location)—Dallas, TX*
*Sun. May 20[SUP]th[/SUP] DUB Show –Dallas Convention Center—Dallas, TX *
*Sat. May 26[SUP]th[/SUP] Majestix CC Picnic—Yellowbelly—Dallas, TX *
*Tues. May 29[SUP]th[/SUP] Unique Karz Car Show—Texas Roadhouse—Mesquite, TX *


----------



## Zoom

estilo71rivi said:


> bad ass pic's


X2!


----------



## MAJESTIX

*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***




















*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Limited Edition poster, thanx to everyone that attended...*


----------



## jvasquez

Saw this event on Facebook...sharing it with everyone. GOD Bless.


----------



## RML3864

MAJESTIX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 05/31 - 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207​


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## A&M-Custom




----------



## estilo71rivi

sound like a party bro


----------



## TOP DOG '64

http://www.cruiseforest.com/


*Tonite In Dallas: 
*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 06/14 - 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207


----------



## djmikethecholodj

QVO


----------



## Richardtx

UnidoZ Lowrider Car Club and Creations Lowrider Car Club 2nd Annual Chill & Grill *UnidoZ Lowrider Car Club and Creations Lowrider Car Club together again for our 2nd annual chill and grill event at Gateway Park in Fort Worth. *

*LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be there to cover the event, so make sure you ride is buffed up and ready to show!! :thumbsup:
*
Music will be provided by Mr. Yes Sir Down South DJ Juan V. :rimshot:

*When:* June 24, 2012
*Where:* Gateway Park in Fort Worth
*Why:* Why not. 
*Who's invited:* If you're reading this.... you're invited. 

Bring out your family, friends, grills, chairs and good attitude and chill while you grill. 
Check the flyer for more info. 



Bring out the hoppers. This is Texas, let's do it *BIG*!!



Last years event (1st Chill & Grill)
http://youtu.be/L5wb48Uq5yY


​


----------



## STATION X

*6/16/12*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 06/28- 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207

http://www.facebook.com/ula.dfw


----------



## project 79

Want to thank everyone that showed up to the chill and grill it was a great turn out lets see who comes out on the next issue of Lowrider sceen magazine


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

I will be collecting pre-registrations for GOODTIMES OKC SHOW this Thursday so get at me if u need a form


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Deadline has been extended


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 07/12- 8:30P 
El Carrizal Ballroom 
1027 S Riverfront Blvd 
Dallas, TX 75207

http://www.facebook.com/ula.dfw​


----------



## TOP DOG '64

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 07/12- 8:30P
> El Carrizal Ballroom
> 1027 S Riverfront Blvd
> Dallas, TX 75207
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ula.dfw​



Can you post the Estilo Car Show flyer?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## A&M-Custom

Is there going to be a Hop ?


ms_tx_legend214 said:


> View attachment 508897


----------



## estilo71rivi

A&M-Custom said:


> Is there going to be a Hop ?


working on it


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:thumbsup:


----------



## XG




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/26 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome plating on all types of metals*

Specializing Stainless, Aluminum and all types of metal polishing:


Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## Loco66

How's it going I'm getting a shipment of Adex dumps in the next 2-2.5 weeks. I will carry reg, super duty, candles and repair kits. Hit me up if anyone is interested. I am an official Adex dealer.


----------



## estilo71rivi

Loco66 said:


> How's it going I'm getting a shipment of Adex dumps in the next 2-2.5 weeks. I will carry reg, super duty, candles and repair kits. Hit me up if anyone is interested. I am an official Adex dealer.


COOL I NEED A REPAIR KIT


----------



## olskulow

estilo71rivi said:


> COOL I NEED A REPAIR KIT


Pm sent


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Loco66 said:


> How's it going I'm getting a shipment of Adex dumps in the next 2-2.5 weeks. I will carry reg, super duty, candles and repair kits. Hit me up if anyone is interested. I am an official Adex dealer.


JAVIER WILL ALSO BE AT OUR PICNIC SELLING ADEX DUMPS SO COME OUT AND GET WAT U NEED


----------



## TOP DOG '64

I heard on Sunday that JOE'S BURGER is back on... :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:shocked:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/09 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## maximus63

any info on a cruise from Ft.worth to Dallas ~ vice versa??// Pm please


----------



## KEEKA

*SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 LOW 4 LIFE 16TH ANNUAL FALL SLAM
CAR/TRUCK HOP $1000 (CASH PRIZE) (with 3 or more paid entries)
TOP 50 CAR/TRUCK TOP 10 BIKE
SAGINAW MI NEED MORE INFO PM OR CALL (989)529-3998






*


----------



## OC STYLE '64

TOP DOG '64 said:


> I heard on Sunday that JOE'S BURGER is back on... :dunno:


SUNDAY - DAYTIME OR NIGHTTIME??
:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/23 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## estilo71rivi

214Tex said:


>


THIS LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/06 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207​


----------



## RML3864




----------



## 214Tex




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/20 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## 214Tex

/PRNewswire/ -- To celebrate its 94th birthday this Wednesday, El Fenix—the folks who made Tex-Mex a food group in its own right—will be offering 94 CENTS CHEESE ENCHILADA MEALS all day long at its original, downtown, 1601 McKinney location.

Some folks might ask: how they can do it? To which most would answer: who cares? Who wouldnʼt accept El Fenixʼs Thank-You-Dallas gift with a grateful, bellyful of youʼre welcome. After all, Dallas worships Tex-Mex!

Those who canʼt make it downtown that day can take heart, though. All 19 of El Fenixʼs other locations will be celebrating Wednesday the 19th, too. It wonʼt be with 94 cent enchilada special but, $3.00 will buy one of their signature margaritas—named D Magazineʼs 2011-12 Best.

In case you didnʼt know, both D Magazine andThe Dallas Morning News named El Fenix Dallasʼ Best Tex Mex this past year, with "D" adding top honors for the restaurantʼs frozen tequila-and- lime-kissed cocktail, too.

Itʼs hard to believe, but when El Fenix opened its doors in 1918 in downtown Dallas, women were still marching for the right to vote, Love Field was a dinky Army airfield, and the Adolphus Hotel was a "skyscraper." Yet the man who started the iconic restaurant brand, Miguel Martinez—a man who came to Dallas to flee revolution in his native Mexico—started a revolution of his very own that year. Martinez may not have invented Tex-Mex, but his El Fenix restaurant chain certainly popularized it and, today, Tex-Mex is everywhere—all across the USA and as far away as Paris and Bangkok.

El Fenix continues to win the hearts and stomachs of loyal customers across Dallas-Fort Worth. More information about El Fenix is available at elfenix.com. Regular updates are available by following El Fenix on Facebook and Twitter (http://twitter.com/ElFenixRest).

El Fenix thanks DFW for its 94 years of faithful gustatory support!

SOURCE El Fenix Mexican Restaurants


----------



## estilo71rivi

that sound good :thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow

I have ADEX dumps, candle and repair kits and other hydraulic parts. Super show is next month.


----------



## ROSCO

olskulow said:


> I have ADEX dumps, candle and repair kits and other hydraulic parts. Super show is next month.
> View attachment 545825
> View attachment 545826




How much for repair kits?


----------



## olskulow

$40


----------



## 214Tex

estilo71rivi said:


> that sound good :thumbsup:


What's up sir 







The food is aaaaight walked right in but when I left the americanos were lined up outside all down the sidewalk .


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Carlos Polishing - Now offering custom engraving!*

Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## estilo71rivi

what sup 214


----------



## olskulow

Competition Cylinders for sale this week $85 for 6,8,10 inch and $95 for 12. 1/2in port, hardend shaft, triple oring, brass collar. Raw tubing. Sale ends Sunday 7th.
View attachment 548363


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/04 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207 
​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HOPTOBERFEST THIS SUNDAY OCT. 7TH!
BENEFIT AT SWEETWATER BAR OCT 5TH
BENEFIT AT SHOPPAS OCT. 6TH!

ULA FULL WEEKEND AHEAD! FOR MORE INFO: FACEBOOK.COM/ULA.DFW


----------



## chato95ss

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> HOPTOBERFEST THIS SUNDAY OCT. 7TH!
> BENEFIT AT SWEETWATER BAR OCT 5TH
> BENEFIT AT SHOPPAS OCT. 6TH!
> 
> ULA FULL WEEKEND AHEAD! FOR MORE INFO: FACEBOOK.COM/ULA.DFW


Where. Is this place


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

whats the prizes for hoptoberfest? :dunno:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

HERE SOME RULES TO GET IT REALLY CRUNK!!!! (SEEN IT IN ANOTHER TOPIC)







STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150


-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 14 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.




SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200


-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-10 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.




DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200


-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2nd $250.00


-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY


----------



## showtimez2001

TTT


----------



## RML3864

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> HOPTOBERFEST THIS SUNDAY OCT. 7TH!
> 
> 
> ULA FULL WEEKEND AHEAD! FOR MORE INFO: FACEBOOK.COM/ULA.DFW


 TTT


----------



## RML3864

TTT any pics from Hoptoberfest


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 10/18 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## maximus63




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 11/01 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## XG

New Bombs Calendar for 2014! Dallas Texas contact XG Photos for full details if interested: [email protected] visit on www.facebook.com/xgphotos 






​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

When can I Dj in Dallas???


----------



## maximus63

T T T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

ULA ANNIVERSARY PARTY HOING DIWN DEC 1ST AT THE STERLING HOTEL. RESERVE YOUR TABLE FOR $100. HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 940-368-6620 JOE T


----------



## maximus63

T T T


----------



## maximus63

Thank you very much on behalf of Strictly Business C.C. ~ to all clubs and solo riders who supported the toy drive / carwash. Sorry if I missed a club.. Please P.M 
*Christolgy
Coopers Bar
Cowboys Life
Estilo
JB Customz
Jokers
Limited Edition
Low 4 Life
Oak Cliff C.C.
Rollerz Only
Subliminal
Unidoz*
*








*


----------



## estilo71rivi

great job STRICTLY BUSINESS


----------



## RML3864

maximus63 said:


> Thank you very much on behalf of Strictly Business C.C. ~ to all clubs and solo riders who supported the toy drive / carwash. Sorry if I missed a club.. Please P.M
> *Christolgy
> Coopers Bar
> Cowboys Life
> Estilo
> JB Customz
> Jokers
> Limited Edition
> Low 4 Life
> Oak Cliff C.C.
> Rollerz Only
> Subliminal
> Unidoz*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 11/15 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207​


----------



## Loco 61

XG said:


> New Bombs Calendar for 2014! Dallas Texas contact XG Photos for full details if interested: [email protected] visit on www.facebook.com/xgphotos
> 
> View attachment 561798​


Nice


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo Texas...


----------



## estilo71rivi

214Tex said:


>


cool video


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt ula


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 11/29 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I hope to Dj a show in Dallas some time in 2013...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

214Tex said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

2012 Houston Autorama, always a good show. (LowRiders, classics, hot rods, rat rods, kustoms, auction and swap meet)


----------



## RML3864

TOP DOG '64 said:


> 2012 Houston Autorama, always a good show. (LowRiders, classics, hot rods, rat rods, kustoms, auction and swap meet)


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 12/13- 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## maximus63

Great weather and good communication for the toydrive also enjoyed meeting all clubs and solo riders. It was a success and on to next year !! Few pics I took


----------



## Sporty67

maximus63 said:


> Great weather and good communication for the toydrive also enjoyed meeting all clubs and solo riders. It was a success and on to next year !! Few pics I took


Ttt homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854



TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Does anyone do a car show at Cowboys Stadium?


----------



## Sporty67

maximus63 said:


> Great weather and good communication for the toydrive also enjoyed meeting all clubs and solo riders. It was a success and on to next year !! Few pics I took


Ttt


----------



## estilo71rivi

:h5:


----------



## RML3864

maximus63 said:


> Great weather and good communication for the toydrive also enjoyed meeting all clubs and solo riders. It was a success and on to next year !! Few pics I took


Looks like yall had a good turn out :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63

RML3864 said:


> Looks like yall had a good turn out :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes, it was a great turn out !! I posted a video of the event , but don't know how to add onto here. its in youtube under 
United Lowrider Association 2012


----------



## topd0gg

maximus63 said:


> Yes, it was a great turn out !! I posted a video of the event , but don't know how to add onto here. its in youtube under
> United Lowrider Association 2012


Here you go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_Xp7ZqVT8


----------



## RML3864

maximus63 said:


> Yes, it was a great turn out !! I posted a video of the event , but don't know how to add onto here. its in youtube under
> United Lowrider Association 2012


Badass video homie, now I feel like I was there lol


----------



## maximus63

topd0gg said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_Xp7ZqVT8





RML3864 said:


> Badass video homie, now I feel like I was there lol


Thank ya :h5:


----------



## Sporty67

maximus63 said:


> Thank ya :h5:


That ah big ass caravan homies u guys doin it out there ttt


----------



## CHENTE

TTT..


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 214Tex

The Rollin Oldies car show is coming back to West Dallas. We are having a block party and beer fest.

Pre 40's
50's
60's
And 1970's 

100 spots available for reserve , if you were there last year then you already know !


----------



## TOP DOG '64

214Tex said:


>


----------



## estilo71rivi

214Tex said:


>


it was on last year


----------



## 214Tex

The rollin oldies show and shine is an all out free event. (For cars, reservation is required).

There are several new business' that have popped up since last year and will be joining us with this block party. The brewery will be open and having sample beers of their product.


----------



## RML3864

214Tex said:


> The rollin oldies show and shine is an all out free event. (For cars, reservation is required).
> 
> There are several new business' that have popped up since last year and will be joining us with this block party. The brewery will be open and having sample beers of their product.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETINGS START UP JAN. 24TH!


----------



## RML3864

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> ULA MEETINGS START UP JAN. 24TH!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*ULA MEETING 
*
*THURSDAY 01/24 - 8:30P 
*
*EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
*
*1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
*
*DALLAS 75207 *​


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*ULA MEETING 
*
*THURSDAY 02/07 - 8:30P 
*
*EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
*
*1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
*
*DALLAS 75207 *​


----------



## jvasquez

:inout:


----------



## XG

Contact [email protected] for more information: *www.xgphotos.com*


----------



## RO1965

*Free to the public:thumbsup:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 2/21 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207
​


----------



## RML3864

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Urban Latino

Does anybody in your club wanna make $700 on Wednesday? Need a Light colored Lowrider, they prefer an impala or similar vehicle,for a Commercial shoot this Wednesday at 7am at the DFW airport, shoot will last till 12noon, they will pay for your entry into the airport & The parking garage they will be using, it will not be filmed outside of the parking garage, need you to hit me up ASAP!


----------



## maximus63

Da Urban Latino said:


> Does anybody in your club wanna make $700 on Wednesday? Need a Light colored Lowrider, they prefer an impala or similar vehicle,for a Commercial shoot this Wednesday at 7am at the DFW airport, shoot will last till 12noon, they will pay for your entry into the airport & The parking garage they will be using, it will not be filmed outside of the parking garage, need you to hit me up ASAP!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/07 - 8:30P
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD
DALLAS 75207


----------



## TechniquesOG

*VFW 8235 IN FORT WORTH*

View attachment 619131


----------



## TechniquesOG

*VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW*


----------



## RML3864




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/21 - 8:30P
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD
DALLAS 75207


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## maximus63

:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63

Enjoyed the Benefit for Romeo show. Some pics I took


----------



## lil joe

TTT!


----------



## Acapulcomx

Hi Where Is Mountain Creek Park located in Dallas??


----------



## maximus63

Acapulcomx said:


> Hi Where Is Mountain Creek Park located in Dallas??


Loop 12 and Illinois Ave. down the hill / take a right


----------



## Acapulcomx

maximus63 said:


> Loop 12 and Illinois Ave. down the hill / take a right



Thank you! Got your message right on time!


----------



## Acapulcomx

*Easter Picnic Mountain Creek Park 3/31/13*

I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!


----------



## Acapulcomx

Easter 3/31/13


----------



## Acapulcomx

I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!



























































​


----------



## maximus63

Acapulcomx said:


> Thank you! Got your message right on time!


Glad you made it ! Stop by our tent next time for a cold one and some fajitas !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Acapulcomx

I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!



























































​


----------



## Acapulcomx

I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!





















































​


----------



## Acapulcomx

*I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!*


I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!



























































​


----------



## maximus63

Weather man Sucks !! He called for a rainy day but all SunShine !! Enjoyed hanging with everyone 2013 Easter


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx

*I Had a Great Time Let Me know when there is Another One!!*





























































:thumbsup:


----------



## Acapulcomx

Thank You Very much, I sure Will. Thank you For The Directions, I Was All Over That Lake Looking For It, I Was About To give Up When i saw Your Reply, You Made My day, I had A great time.


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## outlawcrewcab

Facebook.com/outlawcnc offering custom cut car club plaques


----------



## RML3864

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 04/18 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207


----------



## MAJESTIX

More info coming soon...


----------



## caprice72

MAJESTIX said:


> More info coming soon...


TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## XG

Thanks to all car clubs making this happen once more:

D-Town Bombs
Jokers
Texas Ranflas
Dukes
Los Royal Classics

*2014 Bombs Calendar II Edition*

2012 copies were sold internationally and nationally: Dubai, Afghanistan, Mexico, New Mexico, Arizona, Texas, California, Michigan, Oklahoma.

Visit: www.xgphotos.com


----------



## maximus63

*I had a good time at Estilo CarShow ! Good people, music, weather, and cold beer !!*


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 214Tex

maximus63 said:


> *I had a good time at Estilo CarShow ! Good people, music, weather, and cold beer !!*



HELL YEAH ! Me Carlos and Keebler had a damn good time too 

Estilo:h5allas


----------



## 214Tex

FREE EVENT 

D AUTOWORKS:h5:214TIMES



















FOSURE:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING 
THURSDAY 05/16 - 8:30P 
EL CARRIZAL BALLROOM 
1027 S RIVERFRONT BLVD 
DALLAS 75207​


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Acapulcomx

MAJESTIX said:


>


Can anyone go to this event? Or strictly members?


----------



## RML3864

Acapulcomx said:


> Can anyone go to this event? Or strictly members?


Anyone can going, bring your family and grill its a great event


----------



## Acapulcomx

RML3864 said:


> Anyone can going, bring your family and grill its a great event


I Will Be there! Thanks!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I been gone from here for a while...we can still use photobucket to post pics from the Majestix picnic?


----------



## Acapulcomx

*MAJESTIX 11th Annual Picnic*


----------



## Acapulcomx

MAJESTIX PICNIC


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## RML3864

Acapulcomx said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Acapulcomx

http://youtu.be/r-fjUqLjQrM


----------



## Acapulcomx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-fjUqLjQrM&sns=em


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## RML3864

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## MAJESTIX

*Classics - Kustoms - LowRides - Hot Rods - Motorcycles - Rat Rods - LowRods - Bombs*

This coming Saturday July 6th


----------



## MAJESTIX

Pappa's BBQ Cruise Night: The manager is giving us extra parking for daily drivers on the lot next to Pappa's. (grass area) They want us to keep the drive-ways clear, and keep the parking lot clean including the Bank parking lot, he will be providing extra trash cans...


----------



## -old skool-

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Hope everyone can make it out to our picnic.


----------



## -old skool-

MAJESTIX said:


> This coming Saturday July 6th


Had a blast at the last one.


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## RML3864

Nice pics homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Acapulcomx

Thanks


----------



## hirolr68




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

hirolr68 said:


>


http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## hirolr68

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj's Texas debut...August 11th with Goodtimes CC.....


----------



## hirolr68

Make sure you purchase your tickets by August 1st. Also make sure you pick the right date August 10th. 

Link to purchase your tickets!
http://45723.formovietickets.com:223...dDate=20130810


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## maximus63

Had a great time at Jokers Car Show. It was Hot but was all worth it.


----------



## maximus63




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## maximus63




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## maximus63

Acapulcomx said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## maximus63

Great Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome by: Carlos Polishing & Plating*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2014. For the baddest Dj in So. Cal. Call 323.557.2854 Mike. Yes it has to be a BIG BIG event to go out to TX. Thanks.


----------



## XG

2014 Bombs Calendar place your order www.xgphotos.com under Lowriders or email [email protected] to order multiple copies!


----------



## TechniquesOG

10TH TECHNIQUES DFW ANNUAL VALENINES DANCE FEBRUARY 8, 2013


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

whats going on everyone?

I wanted to invite everyone out to our monthly free event.

its on the 3rd sunday of each month.

the next one is this afternon.

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## Homie Styln

Who's down to do a big grill out at Keist Park once the weather gets nice... no flyers, no awards, just a grp of hente showing up at the park... Sponsored by no one.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I'm in.


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## jvasquez

Homie Styln said:


> Who's down to do a big grill out at Keist Park once the weather gets nice... no flyers, no awards, just a grp of hente showing up at the park... Sponsored by no one.....


It's about that time Homie John!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX

*6.7.14 In support of North Texas Majestics 2nd Annual Picnic*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Thanks again Dallas for the hospitality


----------



## PAYLOW

*I HAVE AN INSURANCE OFFICE IN FORT WORTH! JUST GETTING THE WORD AROUND IF ANYONE NEEDS A BOND OR PROCESS PAPERWORK FOR A LOST TITLE GIVE ME A CALL-817-658-8954!! ANY OTHER INSURANCE ALSO!






*


----------



## MAJESTIX

*THIS SATURDAY NIGHT IN DALLAS...*


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## reyrey1967

Hopptober fest 2014 before 12 noon


----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt


----------



## Egypt

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967

ttt :werd:


----------



## reyrey1967

ULC showing some love at the ULA hoptober fest. Hope to see you guys at ours at the end of the month


----------

